# The Walking Dead Season 5



## Sgt_Gath

Well'p, tonight's the night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Questions will be answered, brains will be eaten, and zombies will be sliced; all to the hypnotic swaying of Daryl's ever growing greasy ass redneck hairdo!

Any thoughts or predictions?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Well'p, tonight's the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions will be answered, brains will be eaten, and zombies will be sliced; all to the hypnotic swaying of Daryl's ever growing greasy ass redneck hairdo!
> 
> Any thoughts or predictions?



I can't wait.  I have no idea what's going to happen.  I can't wait to see how they escape from that box car thing that they're locked in though.    Hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well'p, tonight's the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions will be answered, brains will be eaten, and zombies will be sliced; all to the hypnotic swaying of Daryl's ever growing greasy ass redneck hairdo!
> 
> Any thoughts or predictions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I have no idea what's going to happen.  I can't wait to see how they escape from that box car thing that they're locked in though.    Hope it lives up to the hype.
Click to expand...


Damn. This was actually a pretty intense episode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kind of surprised to see Terminus removed from the equation so quickly. I wonder if they'll come back in a later episode.

Also, was it just me, or were the special effects on some of the zombies a bit shoddy? I wonder if they've had their budget cut.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well'p, tonight's the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions will be answered, brains will be eaten, and zombies will be sliced; all to the hypnotic swaying of Daryl's ever growing greasy ass redneck hairdo!
> 
> Any thoughts or predictions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I have no idea what's going to happen.  I can't wait to see how they escape from that box car thing that they're locked in though.    Hope it lives up to the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. This was actually a pretty intense episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of surprised to see Terminus removed from the equation so quickly. I wonder if they'll come back in a later episode.
> 
> Also, was it just me, or were the special effects on some of the zombies a bit shoddy? I wonder if they've had their budget cut.
Click to expand...


It was a really good episode.  Go Carol!!!  Lol!    She was pretty ruthless, huh?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well'p, tonight's the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions will be answered, brains will be eaten, and zombies will be sliced; all to the hypnotic swaying of Daryl's ever growing greasy ass redneck hairdo!
> 
> Any thoughts or predictions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I have no idea what's going to happen.  I can't wait to see how they escape from that box car thing that they're locked in though.    Hope it lives up to the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. This was actually a pretty intense episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of surprised to see Terminus removed from the equation so quickly. I wonder if they'll come back in a later episode.
> 
> Also, was it just me, or were the special effects on some of the zombies a bit shoddy? I wonder if they've had their budget cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a really good episode.  Go Carol!!!  Lol!    She was pretty ruthless, huh?
Click to expand...


Oh, yea. No argument there. 

She's come a long way, baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice freak out from Tyrese as well. lol


----------



## ChrisL

I only saw the zombies a little bit.  I usually close my eyes, sometimes even leave the room when the zombies start "feeding."


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well'p, tonight's the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions will be answered, brains will be eaten, and zombies will be sliced; all to the hypnotic swaying of Daryl's ever growing greasy ass redneck hairdo!
> 
> Any thoughts or predictions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I have no idea what's going to happen.  I can't wait to see how they escape from that box car thing that they're locked in though.    Hope it lives up to the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. This was actually a pretty intense episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of surprised to see Terminus removed from the equation so quickly. I wonder if they'll come back in a later episode.
> 
> Also, was it just me, or were the special effects on some of the zombies a bit shoddy? I wonder if they've had their budget cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a really good episode.  Go Carol!!!  Lol!    She was pretty ruthless, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yea. No argument there.
> 
> She's come a long way, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice freak out from Tyrese as well. lol
Click to expand...


Why did he freak out on that guy?  What happened there?  I think I missed something important.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I only saw the zombies a little bit.  I usually close my eyes, sometimes even leave the room when the zombies start "feeding."



Bet that trough scene didn't do you any favors then.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well'p, tonight's the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions will be answered, brains will be eaten, and zombies will be sliced; all to the hypnotic swaying of Daryl's ever growing greasy ass redneck hairdo!
> 
> Any thoughts or predictions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I have no idea what's going to happen.  I can't wait to see how they escape from that box car thing that they're locked in though.    Hope it lives up to the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. This was actually a pretty intense episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of surprised to see Terminus removed from the equation so quickly. I wonder if they'll come back in a later episode.
> 
> Also, was it just me, or were the special effects on some of the zombies a bit shoddy? I wonder if they've had their budget cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a really good episode.  Go Carol!!!  Lol!    She was pretty ruthless, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yea. No argument there.
> 
> She's come a long way, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice freak out from Tyrese as well. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did he freak out on that guy?  What happened there?  I think I missed something important.  Lol.
Click to expand...


He threatened to kill the baby if Tyrese didn't go outside with all the zombies.

Tyrese killed all the zombies with his bare hands, and then came back inside and beat the guy to death.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw the zombies a little bit.  I usually close my eyes, sometimes even leave the room when the zombies start "feeding."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet that trough scene didn't do you any favors then.
Click to expand...


Nope, I left the room and emptied my dishwasher at that point.    I watched the first guy get it and I was like . . .


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I have no idea what's going to happen.  I can't wait to see how they escape from that box car thing that they're locked in though.    Hope it lives up to the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. This was actually a pretty intense episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of surprised to see Terminus removed from the equation so quickly. I wonder if they'll come back in a later episode.
> 
> Also, was it just me, or were the special effects on some of the zombies a bit shoddy? I wonder if they've had their budget cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a really good episode.  Go Carol!!!  Lol!    She was pretty ruthless, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yea. No argument there.
> 
> She's come a long way, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice freak out from Tyrese as well. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did he freak out on that guy?  What happened there?  I think I missed something important.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He threatened to kill the baby if Tyrese didn't go outside with all the zombies.
> 
> Tyrese killed all the zombies with his bare hands, and then came back inside and beat the guy to death.
Click to expand...


Oh darn, I must have missed that.  I only saw from when he was in the little cabin with the knife and the baby and suddenly the zombies stopped making noises and then Tyrese came in and tackled and beat him.  That was awesome though.


----------



## ChrisL

Gath, you knew as soon as they were lined up at the trough that nothing good was coming next.    Those people were pretty nuts.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. This was actually a pretty intense episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of surprised to see Terminus removed from the equation so quickly. I wonder if they'll come back in a later episode.
> 
> Also, was it just me, or were the special effects on some of the zombies a bit shoddy? I wonder if they've had their budget cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really good episode.  Go Carol!!!  Lol!    She was pretty ruthless, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yea. No argument there.
> 
> She's come a long way, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice freak out from Tyrese as well. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did he freak out on that guy?  What happened there?  I think I missed something important.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He threatened to kill the baby if Tyrese didn't go outside with all the zombies.
> 
> Tyrese killed all the zombies with his bare hands, and then came back inside and beat the guy to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh darn, I must have missed that.  I only saw from when he was in the little cabin with the knife and the baby and suddenly the zombies stopped making noises and then Tyrese came in and tackled and beat him.  That was awesome though.
Click to expand...


Note to self: Don't threaten giant black guys' babies.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really good episode.  Go Carol!!!  Lol!    She was pretty ruthless, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yea. No argument there.
> 
> She's come a long way, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice freak out from Tyrese as well. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did he freak out on that guy?  What happened there?  I think I missed something important.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He threatened to kill the baby if Tyrese didn't go outside with all the zombies.
> 
> Tyrese killed all the zombies with his bare hands, and then came back inside and beat the guy to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh darn, I must have missed that.  I only saw from when he was in the little cabin with the knife and the baby and suddenly the zombies stopped making noises and then Tyrese came in and tackled and beat him.  That was awesome though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note to self: Don't threaten giant black guys' babies.
Click to expand...


  Good advice for anyone, I think!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Gath, you knew as soon as they were lined up at the trough that nothing good was coming next.    Those people were pretty nuts.



Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too. 

That place was freaking nuts.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath, you knew as soon as they were lined up at the trough that nothing good was coming next.    Those people were pretty nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too.
> 
> That place was freaking nuts.
Click to expand...


Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath, you knew as soon as they were lined up at the trough that nothing good was coming next.    Those people were pretty nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too.
> 
> That place was freaking nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."
Click to expand...


We didn't see their leader die.

I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath, you knew as soon as they were lined up at the trough that nothing good was coming next.    Those people were pretty nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too.
> 
> That place was freaking nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't see their leader die.
> 
> I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.
Click to expand...


Hopefully he doesn't escape.  Pretty good karmic ending where they become the meals for zombies.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath, you knew as soon as they were lined up at the trough that nothing good was coming next.    Those people were pretty nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too.
> 
> That place was freaking nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't see their leader die.
> 
> I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.
Click to expand...


I thought it was pretty cool when Rick said to Carol, "Did you do that?"  That was awesome and kind of touching at the same time!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath, you knew as soon as they were lined up at the trough that nothing good was coming next.    Those people were pretty nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too.
> 
> That place was freaking nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't see their leader die.
> 
> I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't escape.  Pretty good karmic ending where they become the meals for zombies.
Click to expand...


True. I do kind of want to see Rick kill him though.

That guy was a total dick!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath, you knew as soon as they were lined up at the trough that nothing good was coming next.    Those people were pretty nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too.
> 
> That place was freaking nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't see their leader die.
> 
> I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't escape.  Pretty good karmic ending where they become the meals for zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. I do kind of want to see Rick kill him though.
> 
> That guy was a total dick!
Click to expand...


He was a dick, wasn't he?    I wonder what ever became of the young blonde girl who was with Darryl?  That was the one loose end I think.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too.
> 
> That place was freaking nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't see their leader die.
> 
> I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't escape.  Pretty good karmic ending where they become the meals for zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. I do kind of want to see Rick kill him though.
> 
> That guy was a total dick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a dick, wasn't he?    I wonder what ever became of the young blonde girl who was with Darryl?  That was the one loose end I think.
Click to expand...


Yea. We still haven't found out what happened to Beth yet.

I hope she's still alive. It'd be kind of weird to just write her off the show entirely.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't see their leader die.
> 
> I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't escape.  Pretty good karmic ending where they become the meals for zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. I do kind of want to see Rick kill him though.
> 
> That guy was a total dick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a dick, wasn't he?    I wonder what ever became of the young blonde girl who was with Darryl?  That was the one loose end I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. We still haven't found out what happened to Beth yet.
> 
> I hope she's still alive. It'd be kind of weird to just write her off the show entirely.
Click to expand...


Maybe she's the food they ate, and now she will forever be a part of them!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't see their leader die.
> 
> I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't escape.  Pretty good karmic ending where they become the meals for zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. I do kind of want to see Rick kill him though.
> 
> That guy was a total dick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a dick, wasn't he?    I wonder what ever became of the young blonde girl who was with Darryl?  That was the one loose end I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. We still haven't found out what happened to Beth yet.
> 
> I hope she's still alive. It'd be kind of weird to just write her off the show entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's the food they ate, and now she will forever be a part of them!
Click to expand...


Let's hope not!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't escape.  Pretty good karmic ending where they become the meals for zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. I do kind of want to see Rick kill him though.
> 
> That guy was a total dick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a dick, wasn't he?    I wonder what ever became of the young blonde girl who was with Darryl?  That was the one loose end I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. We still haven't found out what happened to Beth yet.
> 
> I hope she's still alive. It'd be kind of weird to just write her off the show entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's the food they ate, and now she will forever be a part of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope not!
Click to expand...


Well, until they poop her out anyway!   

TBH, I really don't know what purpose her character ever served (besides being a bit annoying, LOL).  I wouldn't really miss Beth.  Her character never really grew on me for some reason.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. I do kind of want to see Rick kill him though.
> 
> That guy was a total dick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a dick, wasn't he?    I wonder what ever became of the young blonde girl who was with Darryl?  That was the one loose end I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. We still haven't found out what happened to Beth yet.
> 
> I hope she's still alive. It'd be kind of weird to just write her off the show entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's the food they ate, and now she will forever be a part of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, until they poop her out anyway!
> 
> TBH, I really don't know what purpose her character ever served (besides being a bit annoying, LOL).  I wouldn't really miss Beth.  Her character never really grew on me for some reason.
Click to expand...


It looked like they were trying to get something started between her and Darryl.

I dunno if that's still on the table though, especially seeing how he reacted to seeing Carol again. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a dick, wasn't he?    I wonder what ever became of the young blonde girl who was with Darryl?  That was the one loose end I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. We still haven't found out what happened to Beth yet.
> 
> I hope she's still alive. It'd be kind of weird to just write her off the show entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's the food they ate, and now she will forever be a part of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, until they poop her out anyway!
> 
> TBH, I really don't know what purpose her character ever served (besides being a bit annoying, LOL).  I wouldn't really miss Beth.  Her character never really grew on me for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked like they were trying to get something started between her and Darryl.
> 
> I dunno if that's still on the table though, especially seeing how he reacted to seeing Carol again. lol
Click to expand...


He didn't seem to be too into her, IMO.  There was not much chemistry between them.  I saw their relationship as more of big brother (protector) and her being the little sister.  NO chemistry did I feel.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. We still haven't found out what happened to Beth yet.
> 
> I hope she's still alive. It'd be kind of weird to just write her off the show entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she's the food they ate, and now she will forever be a part of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, until they poop her out anyway!
> 
> TBH, I really don't know what purpose her character ever served (besides being a bit annoying, LOL).  I wouldn't really miss Beth.  Her character never really grew on me for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked like they were trying to get something started between her and Darryl.
> 
> I dunno if that's still on the table though, especially seeing how he reacted to seeing Carol again. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't seem to be too into her, IMO.  There was not much chemistry between them.  I saw their relationship as more of big brother (protector) and her being the little sister.  NO chemistry did I feel.
Click to expand...


Eh. It might be or it might not. It's really up to the writer. lol

I guess we'll just have to see what comes of it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she's the food they ate, and now she will forever be a part of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, until they poop her out anyway!
> 
> TBH, I really don't know what purpose her character ever served (besides being a bit annoying, LOL).  I wouldn't really miss Beth.  Her character never really grew on me for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked like they were trying to get something started between her and Darryl.
> 
> I dunno if that's still on the table though, especially seeing how he reacted to seeing Carol again. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't seem to be too into her, IMO.  There was not much chemistry between them.  I saw their relationship as more of big brother (protector) and her being the little sister.  NO chemistry did I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. It might be or it might not. It's really up to the writer. lol
> 
> I guess we'll just have to see what comes of it.
Click to expand...


Mmm, I don't see them as a couple at all.  I don't see him and Carol as a couple either though.  I think he sees Carol as like family too.  I don't think he is romantically interested in either of them.  

I WOULD love to see him get with Michone to be honest!    They seem to have a LOT and common, and they would probably be kind of hot together.  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Mmm, I don't see them as a couple at all.  I don't see him and Carol as a couple either though.  I think he sees Carol as like family too.  I don't think he is romantically interested in either of them.
> 
> I WOULD love to see him get with Michone to be honest!    They seem to have a LOT and common, and they would probably be kind of hot together.  Lol!



Who knows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's certainly become a lot more "human" lately. It could happen.


----------



## Gracie

I scrolled really fast cuz it doesn't come on here for another 40 minutes. Soon as its over, I will be here with bells on me toes!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, I don't see them as a couple at all.  I don't see him and Carol as a couple either though.  I think he sees Carol as like family too.  I don't think he is romantically interested in either of them.
> 
> I WOULD love to see him get with Michone to be honest!    They seem to have a LOT and common, and they would probably be kind of hot together.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's certainly become a lot more "human" lately. It could happen.
Click to expand...


Well, as you know, Michone is one of my absolute FAVORITE characters.    And I remember at the beginning of last season, she seemed to show some interest in Darryl.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, I don't see them as a couple at all.  I don't see him and Carol as a couple either though.  I think he sees Carol as like family too.  I don't think he is romantically interested in either of them.
> 
> I WOULD love to see him get with Michone to be honest!    They seem to have a LOT and common, and they would probably be kind of hot together.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's certainly become a lot more "human" lately. It could happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as you know, Michone is one of my absolute FAVORITE characters.    And I remember at the beginning of last season, she seemed to show some interest in Darryl.
Click to expand...


So many different options! HOW WILL HE EVER CHOOSE?!?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, I don't see them as a couple at all.  I don't see him and Carol as a couple either though.  I think he sees Carol as like family too.  I don't think he is romantically interested in either of them.
> 
> I WOULD love to see him get with Michone to be honest!    They seem to have a LOT and common, and they would probably be kind of hot together.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's certainly become a lot more "human" lately. It could happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as you know, Michone is one of my absolute FAVORITE characters.    And I remember at the beginning of last season, she seemed to show some interest in Darryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many different options! HOW WILL HE EVER CHOOSE?!?
Click to expand...


There are no other options.  It's Michone or be alone!!!


----------



## ChrisL

I still think Darryl is a bit too old and mature for the little sister.  I think he needs a REAL woman.  LOL!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I still think Darryl is a bit too old and mature for the little sister.  I think he needs a REAL woman.  LOL!



Did you know he's a actually 45?

He's a bit older than he looks. lol

The actress playing Carol is only 49.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Darryl is a bit too old and mature for the little sister.  I think he needs a REAL woman.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know he's a actually 45?
> 
> He's a bit older than he looks. lol
> 
> The actress playing Carol is only 49.
Click to expand...


He looks pretty good for his age.  I just wish he'd shower sometimes.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Darryl is a bit too old and mature for the little sister.  I think he needs a REAL woman.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know he's a actually 45?
> 
> He's a bit older than he looks. lol
> 
> The actress playing Carol is only 49.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks pretty good for his age.  I just wish he'd shower sometimes.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Darryl is a bit too old and mature for the little sister.  I think he needs a REAL woman.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know he's a actually 45?
> 
> He's a bit older than he looks. lol
> 
> The actress playing Carol is only 49.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks pretty good for his age.  I just wish he'd shower sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I never changed the channel, so the encore is on, and I'm watching it again.  Carol is like a HERO in this episode!  A little more ruthless than I might be though.  I don't know if I could let people get eaten by the zombies.  I'd rather kill them quickly if at all possible.  That's a bit cold, I think, but given the circumstances . . .


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Darryl is a bit too old and mature for the little sister.  I think he needs a REAL woman.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know he's a actually 45?
> 
> He's a bit older than he looks. lol
> 
> The actress playing Carol is only 49.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks pretty good for his age.  I just wish he'd shower sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never changed the channel, so the encore is on, and I'm watching it again.  Carol is like a HERO in this episode!  A little more ruthless than I might be though.  I don't know if I could let people get eaten by the zombies.  I'd rather kill them quickly if at all possible.  That's a bit cold, I think, but given the circumstances . . .
Click to expand...


Yea... It'd definitely bother me.

I do agree though. Carol is actually really cool. She's bad ass without being over the top.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Darryl is a bit too old and mature for the little sister.  I think he needs a REAL woman.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know he's a actually 45?
> 
> He's a bit older than he looks. lol
> 
> The actress playing Carol is only 49.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks pretty good for his age.  I just wish he'd shower sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never changed the channel, so the encore is on, and I'm watching it again.  Carol is like a HERO in this episode!  A little more ruthless than I might be though.  I don't know if I could let people get eaten by the zombies.  I'd rather kill them quickly if at all possible.  That's a bit cold, I think, but given the circumstances . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea... It'd definitely bother me.
> 
> I do agree though. Carol is actually really cool. She's bad ass without being over the top.
Click to expand...


Still have to wonder about Beth though.  She seemed to just disappear.  That one episode she went missing last year, and we haven't seen or heard from her since, so she is either dead or there is ANOTHER bunch of bad guys out there.  

Oh, and what about that odd black guy who keeps showing up from time to time.  Who is that guy and what is his story?  Anyone know?


----------



## Gracie

Carol sure has come a long way from being a wimp and letting her husband beat the crap out of her as she whimpered in a corner to being the bad ass she is now! I like her much better now, lol.
They took out that place too fast but I am betting we have not seen the end of the cannibal king. Dude was really warped, too.

Kind of a slow start this time but it will gain speed.

I think daryl and carol need to hook up.


----------



## Montrovant

I enjoyed the season premier a lot.

There were some issues with it, particularly how easily they escaped from Terminus, but overall it was well done.  I can forgive how easily they escaped because I'm glad they didn't draw it out. 

Loved Carol showing off as the new bad-ass of the group.  Tyrese needed to get over his squeamishness.  Carl didn't piss me off!!! 

Oh, one thing that struck me : if the brainy guy with the cure is planning on killing off all the walkers with some kind of biological agent that attacks whatever it is that causes people to become zombies, might that not also kill all the regular people, since we know that everyone is infected?


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I enjoyed the season premier a lot.
> 
> There were some issues with it, particularly how easily they escaped from Terminus, but overall it was well done.  I can forgive how easily they escaped because I'm glad they didn't draw it out.
> 
> Loved Carol showing off as the new bad-ass of the group.  Tyrese needed to get over his squeamishness.  Carl didn't piss me off!!!
> 
> Oh, one thing that struck me : if the brainy guy with the cure is planning on killing off all the walkers with some kind of biological agent that attacks whatever it is that causes people to become zombies, might that not also kill all the regular people, since we know that everyone is infected?



Lol!  I honestly didn't think of any of that.  I get so drawn in that I don't really analyze the show at all when I'm watching.    I have no idea what the cure for the virus consists of or how it would work.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Still have to wonder about Beth though.  She seemed to just disappear.  That one episode she went missing last year, and we haven't seen or heard from her since, so she is either dead or there is ANOTHER bunch of bad guys out there.
> 
> *Oh, and what about that odd black guy who keeps showing up from time to time.  Who is that guy and what is his story?  Anyone know?*



He was that guy with the son Rick stayed with for a couple of days after first waking up in the hospital.

Remember how he left that radio behind for the guy to call him on?



ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the season premier a lot.
> 
> There were some issues with it, particularly how easily they escaped from Terminus, but overall it was well done.  I can forgive how easily they escaped because I'm glad they didn't draw it out.
> 
> Loved Carol showing off as the new bad-ass of the group.  Tyrese needed to get over his squeamishness.  Carl didn't piss me off!!!
> 
> Oh, one thing that struck me : if the brainy guy with the cure is planning on killing off all the walkers with some kind of biological agent that attacks whatever it is that causes people to become zombies, might that not also kill all the regular people, since we know that everyone is infected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I honestly didn't think of any of that.  I get so drawn in that I don't really analyze the show at all when I'm watching.    I have no idea what the cure for the virus consists of or how it would work.
Click to expand...


Personally, I still think he's full of crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still though, even if he were telling the truth, his plan would be rather risky. Viruses mutate all the time.

There's no guarantee that it would *only* kill zombies and no one else.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to wonder about Beth though.  She seemed to just disappear.  That one episode she went missing last year, and we haven't seen or heard from her since, so she is either dead or there is ANOTHER bunch of bad guys out there.
> 
> *Oh, and what about that odd black guy who keeps showing up from time to time.  Who is that guy and what is his story?  Anyone know?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was that guy with the son Rick stayed with for a couple of days after first waking up in the hospital.
> 
> Remember how he left that radio behind for the guy to call him on?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the season premier a lot.
> 
> There were some issues with it, particularly how easily they escaped from Terminus, but overall it was well done.  I can forgive how easily they escaped because I'm glad they didn't draw it out.
> 
> Loved Carol showing off as the new bad-ass of the group.  Tyrese needed to get over his squeamishness.  Carl didn't piss me off!!!
> 
> Oh, one thing that struck me : if the brainy guy with the cure is planning on killing off all the walkers with some kind of biological agent that attacks whatever it is that causes people to become zombies, might that not also kill all the regular people, since we know that everyone is infected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I honestly didn't think of any of that.  I get so drawn in that I don't really analyze the show at all when I'm watching.    I have no idea what the cure for the virus consists of or how it would work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I still think he's full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still though, even if he were telling the truth, his plan would be rather risky. Viruses mutate all the time.
> 
> There's no guarantee that it would *only* kill zombies and no one else.
Click to expand...


I can't say that I really remember that guy.  ??  Oh well.  He's obviously only played a small role.  

About the cure, it'll be what the writers decide.  LOL!  It's just fantasy.  Zombies aren't real either.    You sillies!


----------



## NLT

Last night was awesome,


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to wonder about Beth though.  She seemed to just disappear.  That one episode she went missing last year, and we haven't seen or heard from her since, so she is either dead or there is ANOTHER bunch of bad guys out there.
> 
> *Oh, and what about that odd black guy who keeps showing up from time to time.  Who is that guy and what is his story?  Anyone know?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was that guy with the son Rick stayed with for a couple of days after first waking up in the hospital.
> 
> Remember how he left that radio behind for the guy to call him on?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the season premier a lot.
> 
> There were some issues with it, particularly how easily they escaped from Terminus, but overall it was well done.  I can forgive how easily they escaped because I'm glad they didn't draw it out.
> 
> Loved Carol showing off as the new bad-ass of the group.  Tyrese needed to get over his squeamishness.  Carl didn't piss me off!!!
> 
> Oh, one thing that struck me : if the brainy guy with the cure is planning on killing off all the walkers with some kind of biological agent that attacks whatever it is that causes people to become zombies, might that not also kill all the regular people, since we know that everyone is infected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I honestly didn't think of any of that.  I get so drawn in that I don't really analyze the show at all when I'm watching.    I have no idea what the cure for the virus consists of or how it would work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I still think he's full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still though, even if he were telling the truth, his plan would be rather risky. Viruses mutate all the time.
> 
> There's no guarantee that it would *only* kill zombies and no one else.
Click to expand...


That guy who was leader that they didn't get is probably going to be the new "Governor."  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

That black dude at the end....he also was in that little town where he had all the manniquins and fencing to trap walkers. That guy is good at protecting himself and am glad he is returning.
We have NOT seen the last of Cannibal Garrett cuz Mary was his mama and Carol left her to be eaten. Garrett survived I bet, and will seek vengeance.

Carrrrrrrrl didn't piss me off either this time. Good. I can't stand that kid.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to wonder about Beth though.  She seemed to just disappear.  That one episode she went missing last year, and we haven't seen or heard from her since, so she is either dead or there is ANOTHER bunch of bad guys out there.
> 
> *Oh, and what about that odd black guy who keeps showing up from time to time.  Who is that guy and what is his story?  Anyone know?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was that guy with the son Rick stayed with for a couple of days after first waking up in the hospital.
> 
> Remember how he left that radio behind for the guy to call him on?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the season premier a lot.
> 
> There were some issues with it, particularly how easily they escaped from Terminus, but overall it was well done.  I can forgive how easily they escaped because I'm glad they didn't draw it out.
> 
> Loved Carol showing off as the new bad-ass of the group.  Tyrese needed to get over his squeamishness.  Carl didn't piss me off!!!
> 
> Oh, one thing that struck me : if the brainy guy with the cure is planning on killing off all the walkers with some kind of biological agent that attacks whatever it is that causes people to become zombies, might that not also kill all the regular people, since we know that everyone is infected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I honestly didn't think of any of that.  I get so drawn in that I don't really analyze the show at all when I'm watching.    I have no idea what the cure for the virus consists of or how it would work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I still think he's full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still though, even if he were telling the truth, his plan would be rather risky. Viruses mutate all the time.
> 
> There's no guarantee that it would *only* kill zombies and no one else.
Click to expand...


It's science fiction, you know.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Let me make my prediction for the show's end public.

In the very last scene of the last episode, Rick will wake up in the hospital he was in at the beginning,

realizing that it was all a dream...

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> That guy who was leader that they didn't get is probably going to be the new "Governor."  Lol.



It certainly wouldn't surprise me!  lol

We've got what? Another ten episodes to go?

They've got to find *something* to keep us busy, after all. 



Gracie said:


> That black dude at the end....he also was in that little town where he had all the manniquins and fencing to trap walkers. That guy is good at protecting himself and am glad he is returning.
> We have NOT seen the last of Cannibal Garrett cuz Mary was his mama and Carol left her to be eaten. Garrett survived I bet, and will seek vengeance.
> 
> Carrrrrrrrl didn't piss me off either this time. Good. I can't stand that kid.



Yea... I'll be interested to see if the black guy has gotten over all the crazy he was afflicted with the last time we saw him.

He could be a valuable asset if he's gotten his act together.

I wasn't aware that the red head was his mother. That certainly adds an interesting element to things if she was.



NYcarbineer said:


> Let me make my prediction for the show's end public.
> 
> In the very last scene of the last episode, Rick will wake up in the hospital he was in at the beginning,
> 
> realizing that it was all a dream...
> 
> lol



I'd be pissed.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> I'd be pissed.



OMG, so would I.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, so would I.
Click to expand...


Worst..

Dream...

*EVER




*


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, so would I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worst..
> 
> Dream...
> 
> *EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


  That's no dream.  That's a nightmare!


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You could see them butchering that other guy in the background too.
> 
> That place was freaking nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance to those people, IMO.  I'm assuming that they were most definitely cannibals too, judging by all those body parts they had "hanging around."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't see their leader die.
> 
> I'm guessing that they probably have something *special* in store for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't escape.  Pretty good karmic ending where they become the meals for zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. I do kind of want to see Rick kill him though.
> 
> That guy was a total dick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a dick, wasn't he?    I wonder what ever became of the young blonde girl who was with Darryl?  That was the one loose end I think.
Click to expand...


IMDB shows her back by Episode 4.


----------



## Gracie

Mary IS Garretts mother. Or rather...was. That crazy tatted guy in the traincar? He came to that place and wound up taking it over and killing people. That is why Mary and her gang went bonkers and started doing what they were doing in becoming cannibals....after they took the place back. How they did remains to be seen. Got all this info after the show on TalkingDead with the writer and producer. It was confirmed.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> Mary IS Garretts mother. Or rather...was. That crazy tatted guy in the traincar? He came to that place and wound up taking it over and killing people. That is why Mary and her gang went bonkers and started doing what they were doing in becoming cannibals....after they took the place back. How they did remains to be seen. Got all this info after the show on TalkingDead with the writer and producer. It was confirmed.



Cool. Thanks for the info. 

I watched half of the TalkingDead last night, but not the whole show. I must've missed that.


----------



## Gracie

We haven't seen the last of Garrett. They killed his ma....he will be out for revenge. Betcha. And...I think more nasty stuff will be stumbled across this season too. Think Mad Max sorta stuff.


----------



## Gracie

Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?



I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?


----------



## Gracie

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
Click to expand...

Not sure where it is. I just saw it myself.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
Click to expand...


It's in "general discussion" forum.  I posted a couple of times there too.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure where it is. I just saw it myself.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in "general discussion" forum.  I posted a couple of times there too.
Click to expand...


Grrr. Sneaky bastards. 

Feel free to ask the mods to merge the two threads if you guys want. I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure where it is. I just saw it myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in "general discussion" forum.  I posted a couple of times there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grrr. Sneaky bastards.
> 
> Feel free to ask the mods to merge the two threads if you guys want. I don't have any problem with it.
Click to expand...


I was actually thinking about telling you earlier, and then I figured . . . meh, I'll just post in both of them.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure where it is. I just saw it myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in "general discussion" forum.  I posted a couple of times there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grrr. Sneaky bastards.
> 
> Feel free to ask the mods to merge the two threads if you guys want. I don't have any problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about telling you earlier, and then I figured . . . meh, I'll just post in both of them.
Click to expand...


I'm shocked, Chris! Shocked and disgusted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You two-timed my thread! _How could you!?! _


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure where it is. I just saw it myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt...this thread should be merged with the other one so all of us can chat about the show in one thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in "general discussion" forum.  I posted a couple of times there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grrr. Sneaky bastards.
> 
> Feel free to ask the mods to merge the two threads if you guys want. I don't have any problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about telling you earlier, and then I figured . . . meh, I'll just post in both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm shocked, Chris! Shocked and disgusted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two-timed my thread! _How could you!?! _
Click to expand...


  My bad.  Sorry, Gath's Walking Dead thread.


----------



## Gracie

westwall cereal_killer theDoctorisIn can you combine this thread with zooms?

The Walking Dead Page 125 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where it is. I just saw it myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't see another thread. Is it not in TV forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in "general discussion" forum.  I posted a couple of times there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grrr. Sneaky bastards.
> 
> Feel free to ask the mods to merge the two threads if you guys want. I don't have any problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about telling you earlier, and then I figured . . . meh, I'll just post in both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm shocked, Chris! Shocked and disgusted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two-timed my thread! _How could you!?! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad.  Sorry, Gath's Walking Dead thread.
Click to expand...


Thank you. My thread feels much better now.


----------



## Gracie

You couldn't have a better co partner than with Zoom!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where it is. I just saw it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in "general discussion" forum.  I posted a couple of times there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grrr. Sneaky bastards.
> 
> Feel free to ask the mods to merge the two threads if you guys want. I don't have any problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about telling you earlier, and then I figured . . . meh, I'll just post in both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm shocked, Chris! Shocked and disgusted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two-timed my thread! _How could you!?! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad.  Sorry, Gath's Walking Dead thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. My thread feels much better now.
Click to expand...


What do I tell the OTHER thread now??


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr. Sneaky bastards.
> 
> Feel free to ask the mods to merge the two threads if you guys want. I don't have any problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about telling you earlier, and then I figured . . . meh, I'll just post in both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm shocked, Chris! Shocked and disgusted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two-timed my thread! _How could you!?! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad.  Sorry, Gath's Walking Dead thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. My thread feels much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I tell the OTHER thread now??
Click to expand...


It meant nothing to you! You swear!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about telling you earlier, and then I figured . . . meh, I'll just post in both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked, Chris! Shocked and disgusted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two-timed my thread! _How could you!?! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad.  Sorry, Gath's Walking Dead thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. My thread feels much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I tell the OTHER thread now??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It meant nothing to you! You swear!
Click to expand...


Now that the threads will be merging, I think I'm busted!


----------



## cereal_killer

Gracie said:


> westwall cereal_killer theDoctorisIn can you combine this thread with zooms?
> 
> The Walking Dead Page 125 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Seems like a good thread since it's dealing strictly with Season 5. I say we leave it as is, what say you all? Sgt_Gath 

TWD is aweesome btw...big fan


----------



## Sgt_Gath

cereal_killer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall cereal_killer theDoctorisIn can you combine this thread with zooms?
> 
> The Walking Dead Page 125 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good thread since it's dealing strictly with Season 5. I say we leave it as is, what say you all? Sgt_Gath
> 
> TWD is aweesome btw...big fan
Click to expand...


I'm honestly fine with leaving it as is. Like I said, I didn't even know there was another thread when I started mine.

Besides, this one's actually in the TV forum.


----------



## cereal_killer

Sgt_Gath said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall cereal_killer theDoctorisIn can you combine this thread with zooms?
> 
> The Walking Dead Page 125 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good thread since it's dealing strictly with Season 5. I say we leave it as is, what say you all? Sgt_Gath
> 
> TWD is aweesome btw...big fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with leaving it as is. Like I said, I didn't even know there was another thread when I started mine.
> 
> Besides, this one's actually in the TV forum.
Click to expand...

not to mention the idea of a thread dedicated to Season 5 is a lot more focused and easier to read i.e. the history


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall cereal_killer theDoctorisIn can you combine this thread with zooms?
> 
> The Walking Dead Page 125 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good thread since it's dealing strictly with Season 5. I say we leave it as is, what say you all? Sgt_Gath
> 
> TWD is aweesome btw...big fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm honestly fine with leaving it as is. Like I said, I didn't even know there was another thread when I started mine.
> 
> Besides, this one's actually in the TV forum.
Click to expand...


Oh goodie!  I get to carry on with my two-timing!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall cereal_killer theDoctorisIn can you combine this thread with zooms?
> 
> The Walking Dead Page 125 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good thread since it's dealing strictly with Season 5. I say we leave it as is, what say you all? Sgt_Gath
> 
> TWD is aweesome btw...big fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm honestly fine with leaving it as is. Like I said, I didn't even know there was another thread when I started mine.
> 
> Besides, this one's actually in the TV forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh goodie!  I get to carry on with my two-timing!
Click to expand...


You are dead to me, Chris! DEAD TO MEEEE!!!! 



Well... Until next week's episode, at least.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall cereal_killer theDoctorisIn can you combine this thread with zooms?
> 
> The Walking Dead Page 125 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good thread since it's dealing strictly with Season 5. I say we leave it as is, what say you all? Sgt_Gath
> 
> TWD is aweesome btw...big fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm honestly fine with leaving it as is. Like I said, I didn't even know there was another thread when I started mine.
> 
> Besides, this one's actually in the TV forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh goodie!  I get to carry on with my two-timing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dead to me, Chris! DEAD TO MEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Until next week's episode, at least.
Click to expand...


I can't see the picture.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall cereal_killer theDoctorisIn can you combine this thread with zooms?
> 
> The Walking Dead Page 125 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good thread since it's dealing strictly with Season 5. I say we leave it as is, what say you all? Sgt_Gath
> 
> TWD is aweesome btw...big fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm honestly fine with leaving it as is. Like I said, I didn't even know there was another thread when I started mine.
> 
> Besides, this one's actually in the TV forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh goodie!  I get to carry on with my two-timing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dead to me, Chris! DEAD TO MEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Until next week's episode, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see the picture.
Click to expand...


Which one? They were all smilies. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good thread since it's dealing strictly with Season 5. I say we leave it as is, what say you all? Sgt_Gath
> 
> TWD is aweesome btw...big fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly fine with leaving it as is. Like I said, I didn't even know there was another thread when I started mine.
> 
> Besides, this one's actually in the TV forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh goodie!  I get to carry on with my two-timing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dead to me, Chris! DEAD TO MEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Until next week's episode, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one? They were all smilies. lol
Click to expand...


Right after "DEAD TO MEEEEE!!!," there is a green box.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly fine with leaving it as is. Like I said, I didn't even know there was another thread when I started mine.
> 
> Besides, this one's actually in the TV forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodie!  I get to carry on with my two-timing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dead to me, Chris! DEAD TO MEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Until next week's episode, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one? They were all smilies. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after "DEAD TO MEEEEE!!!," there is a green box.
Click to expand...


Any better now?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodie!  I get to carry on with my two-timing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are dead to me, Chris! DEAD TO MEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Until next week's episode, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one? They were all smilies. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after "DEAD TO MEEEEE!!!," there is a green box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any better now?
Click to expand...


Nope, still a green box!    Maybe it's the website you're getting them from?  Copyright issues maybe?  

Or maybe it's something else?  I don't really know.  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dead to me, Chris! DEAD TO MEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Until next week's episode, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one? They were all smilies. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after "DEAD TO MEEEEE!!!," there is a green box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, still a green box!    Maybe it's the website you're getting them from?  Copyright issues maybe?
> 
> Or maybe it's something else?  I don't really know.  Lol!
Click to expand...


Lol. I dunno. I can see it fine on my computer.

In any case, it's not like you're missing anything particularly special. It's just that angry red smiley shaking his fist that I like to post sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:

How about now?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? They were all smilies. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after "DEAD TO MEEEEE!!!," there is a green box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, still a green box!    Maybe it's the website you're getting them from?  Copyright issues maybe?
> 
> Or maybe it's something else?  I don't really know.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. I dunno. I can see it fine on my computer.
> 
> In any case, it's not like you're missing anything particularly special. It's just that angry red smiley shaking his fist that I like to post sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> How about now?
> 
> View attachment 32855
Click to expand...


Yup, now I see it just fine.  That's weird.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? They were all smilies. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after "DEAD TO MEEEEE!!!," there is a green box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, still a green box!    Maybe it's the website you're getting them from?  Copyright issues maybe?
> 
> Or maybe it's something else?  I don't really know.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. I dunno. I can see it fine on my computer.
> 
> In any case, it's not like you're missing anything particularly special. It's just that angry red smiley shaking his fist that I like to post sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> How about now?
> 
> View attachment 32855
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, now I see it just fine.  That's weird.
Click to expand...


Had to save it to my desktop and upload it directly from my computer. lol

I guess there was just something about the site that the board's software didn't like.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after "DEAD TO MEEEEE!!!," there is a green box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, still a green box!    Maybe it's the website you're getting them from?  Copyright issues maybe?
> 
> Or maybe it's something else?  I don't really know.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. I dunno. I can see it fine on my computer.
> 
> In any case, it's not like you're missing anything particularly special. It's just that angry red smiley shaking his fist that I like to post sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> How about now?
> 
> View attachment 32855
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, now I see it just fine.  That's weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to save it to my desktop and upload it directly from my computer. lol
> 
> I guess there was just something about the site that the board's software didn't like.
Click to expand...


I have problems with pictures occasionally.  Sometimes it just will not let me post a pic, other times it will go dim after I post it or turn into a little box.  I just assume that is because the website does not want you to copy their pictures.  Actually, I know on some that is the issue.    Anyway, I have to go to work.  TTYL!  Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still a green box!    Maybe it's the website you're getting them from?  Copyright issues maybe?
> 
> Or maybe it's something else?  I don't really know.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. I dunno. I can see it fine on my computer.
> 
> In any case, it's not like you're missing anything particularly special. It's just that angry red smiley shaking his fist that I like to post sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> How about now?
> 
> View attachment 32855
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, now I see it just fine.  That's weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to save it to my desktop and upload it directly from my computer. lol
> 
> I guess there was just something about the site that the board's software didn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have problems with pictures occasionally.  Sometimes it just will not let me post a pic, other times it will go dim after I post it or turn into a little box.  I just assume that is because the website does not want you to copy their pictures.  Actually, I know on some that is the issue.    Anyway, I have to go to work.  TTYL!  Hope you have a good day!
Click to expand...


TTYL!


----------



## JWBooth

NYcarbineer said:


> Let me make my prediction for the show's end public.
> 
> In the very last scene of the last episode, Rick will wake up in the hospital he was in at the beginning,
> 
> realizing that it was all a dream...
> 
> lol


How very Bob Newhart of you...
but a hell of an idea


----------



## NYcarbineer

JWBooth said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make my prediction for the show's end public.
> 
> In the very last scene of the last episode, Rick will wake up in the hospital he was in at the beginning,
> 
> realizing that it was all a dream...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> How very Bob Newhart of you...
> but a hell of an idea
Click to expand...


It's at least as good an idea as how 'Lost' ended up.  lol.


----------



## Gracie

I think they find an island and make that their home while the rest of the world slowly dies off from rot.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Damn. Sucks to be Bob right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder what's up with this preacher. There's no way he can be as sweet and innocent as he comes off.

Also, he mentioned having a "flock" at the beginning of the episode. Why did no one ask him where they went?


----------



## Gracie

BobBQue. Oy.


----------



## Gracie

I think preacherman buried himself in the church and wouldn't let anyone in...and they all turned or died. He is a coward.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Keep in mind, the writers/producers already know how the show ends.  What they're doing now is delaying the ending based on how many seasons they believe they can wring out of this.


----------



## NYcarbineer

In case you haven't looked at it this way, the show since way back when has just been a repetition of the same basic plotline rewritten in various scenarios,

the group goes until they come to some place that they settle into for awhile until it goes to shit, and then they fight their way out and move along.


----------



## JWBooth

I don't buy the "if we get to D.C. we can fix it" thing.


----------



## ChrisL

I thought the preacher was a wimp.  I was so disappointed in his character.  I don't see him being of much value to the group, other than letting them use his place.  

Poor Bob!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

NYcarbineer said:


> In case you haven't looked at it this way, the show since way back when has just been a repetition of the same basic plotline rewritten in various scenarios,
> 
> the group goes until they come to some place that they settle into for awhile until it goes to shit, and then they fight their way out and move along.



Don't forget the psychopathic meglomaniacal leader of an opposing group that surfaces to challenge Rick's own leadership skills every couple of seasons either. lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I thought the preacher was a wimp.  I was so disappointed in his character.  I don't see him being of much value to the group, other than letting them use his place.
> 
> Poor Bob!!!



Somehow, I don't think the preacher will last very long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was also interesting to see that Tyrese didn't actually kill that one guy.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the preacher was a wimp.  I was so disappointed in his character.  I don't see him being of much value to the group, other than letting them use his place.
> 
> Poor Bob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I don't think the preacher will last very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also interesting to see that Tyrese didn't actually kill that one guy.
Click to expand...


that was a big mistake.  He should have killed him.  They left us hanging with Darryl and Carol too and the Beth saga too.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the preacher was a wimp.  I was so disappointed in his character.  I don't see him being of much value to the group, other than letting them use his place.
> 
> Poor Bob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I don't think the preacher will last very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also interesting to see that Tyrese didn't actually kill that one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a big mistake.  He should have killed him.  They left us hanging with Darryl and Carol too and the Beth saga too.
Click to expand...


Yea. The sooner they rap all that up the better.

So far, not a whole lot has happened besides Bob getting munched. Frankly, I think he may have been bitten by a Walker already anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the preacher was a wimp.  I was so disappointed in his character.  I don't see him being of much value to the group, other than letting them use his place.
> 
> Poor Bob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I don't think the preacher will last very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also interesting to see that Tyrese didn't actually kill that one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a big mistake.  He should have killed him.  They left us hanging with Darryl and Carol too and the Beth saga too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. The sooner they rap all that up the better.
> 
> So far, not a whole lot has happened besides Bob getting munched. Frankly, I think he may have been bitten by a Walker already anyway.
Click to expand...


That would be karmic.    I hope he did get bit now.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the preacher was a wimp.  I was so disappointed in his character.  I don't see him being of much value to the group, other than letting them use his place.
> 
> Poor Bob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I don't think the preacher will last very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also interesting to see that Tyrese didn't actually kill that one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a big mistake.  He should have killed him.  They left us hanging with Darryl and Carol too and the Beth saga too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. The sooner they rap all that up the better.
> 
> So far, not a whole lot has happened besides Bob getting munched. Frankly, I think he may have been bitten by a Walker already anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be karmic.    I hope he did get bit now.
Click to expand...


In Soviet Russia, victims eat cannibals!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the preacher was a wimp.  I was so disappointed in his character.  I don't see him being of much value to the group, other than letting them use his place.
> 
> Poor Bob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I don't think the preacher will last very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also interesting to see that Tyrese didn't actually kill that one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a big mistake.  He should have killed him.  They left us hanging with Darryl and Carol too and the Beth saga too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. The sooner they rap all that up the better.
> 
> So far, not a whole lot has happened besides Bob getting munched. Frankly, I think he may have been bitten by a Walker already anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be karmic.    I hope he did get bit now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Soviet Russia, victims eat cannibals!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Pretty sure Bob got bit while in the water. Why else be outside and cry looking in, and asking for a last kiss? Yep. He got some gnawing on by a walker. And now Garrett is gnawing on HIM. Would be cool if Garrett and gang turned because of that.


----------



## Politico

I hope not. I am rooting for the bad guys at this point.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> I hope not. I am rooting for the bad guys at this point.



The cannibals?  Lol.  Why?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the preacher was a wimp.  I was so disappointed in his character.  I don't see him being of much value to the group, other than letting them use his place.
> 
> Poor Bob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I don't think the preacher will last very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also interesting to see that Tyrese didn't actually kill that one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a big mistake.  He should have killed him.  They left us hanging with Darryl and Carol too and the Beth saga too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. The sooner they rap all that up the better.
> 
> So far, not a whole lot has happened besides Bob getting munched. Frankly, I think he may have been bitten by a Walker already anyway.
Click to expand...



I think the water walker bit him....


but that means.....that the skinny asshole kid was eating Zombie meat.  Man that would be some sort of Karma if thats the case lmao


----------



## ClosedCaption

Gracie said:


> Pretty sure Bob got bit while in the water. Why else be outside and cry looking in, and asking for a last kiss? Yep. He got some gnawing on by a walker. And now Garrett is gnawing on HIM. Would be cool if Garrett and gang turned because of that.



Wish I woulda read this a min ago


----------



## ChrisL

About the baby, I've been wondering where they're getting all the diapers from?  How old do you think that baby is supposed to be now?  Six months old maybe?  Still bottle feeding most likely.  The baby has to be carried, and needs "extra" supplies, not to mention the crying. In reality, that baby would be pooping and peeing on everyone.  Lol!  

I guess it adds another dimension to the show, having to care for a baby while running from zombies and bad guys.  

Don't get me wrong, I love babies.  Just thinking about how much extra work that would be to have to drag a baby around everywhere.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> About the baby, I've been wondering where they're getting all the diapers from?  How old do you think that baby is supposed to be now?  Six months old maybe?  Still bottle feeding most likely.  The baby has to be carried, and needs "extra" supplies, not to mention the crying. In reality, that baby would be pooping and peeing on everyone.  Lol!
> 
> I guess it adds another dimension to the show, having to care for a baby while running from zombies and bad guys.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love babies.  Just thinking about how much extra work that would be to have to drag a baby around everywhere.



That's one of those 'suspension of disbelief' parts of the show.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I am rooting for the bad guys at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cannibals?  Lol.  Why?
Click to expand...

The writing being at a fifth grade level and the aside. Anyone with a brain knows when you leave the bad guy alive he will come after you. Especially when you only hang out in the same 10 square miles which no one would ever do. They get what is coming to them.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I am rooting for the bad guys at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cannibals?  Lol.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The writing being at a fifth grade level and the aside. Anyone with a brain knows when you leave the bad guy alive he will come after you. Especially when you only hang out in the same 10 square miles which no one would ever do. They get what is coming to them.
Click to expand...


Well, that helps to make the show more exciting.  It's a fictional show about zombies.  How realistic should it be?    If you don't like it, why do you watch it and comment on it?  Usually if I don't like a show, I don't watch it and I don't know anything about it to comment on it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

ChrisL said:


> About the baby, I've been wondering where they're getting all the diapers from?  How old do you think that baby is supposed to be now?  Six months old maybe?  Still bottle feeding most likely.  The baby has to be carried, and needs "extra" supplies, not to mention the crying. In reality, that baby would be pooping and peeing on everyone.  Lol!
> 
> I guess it adds another dimension to the show, having to care for a baby while running from zombies and bad guys.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love babies.  Just thinking about how much extra work that would be to have to drag a baby around everywhere.



The guy on the other episode said that Tyrese was in a boat in the middle of an ocean trying to save an anchor.

Yeah, that baby real life woulda been toast


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I am rooting for the bad guys at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cannibals?  Lol.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The writing being at a fifth grade level and the aside. Anyone with a brain knows when you leave the bad guy alive he will come after you. Especially when you only hang out in the same 10 square miles which no one would ever do. They get what is coming to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that helps to make the show more exciting.  It's a fictional show about zombies.  How realistic should it be?    If you don't like it, why do you watch it and comment on it?  Usually if I don't like a show, I don't watch it and I don't know anything about it to comment on it.
Click to expand...

So don't comment on it. In the real world sheeple don't wander around never wondering about what happened outside of their town. They would at least turn on a radio and try to figure out what their government is doing.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I am rooting for the bad guys at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cannibals?  Lol.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The writing being at a fifth grade level and the aside. Anyone with a brain knows when you leave the bad guy alive he will come after you. Especially when you only hang out in the same 10 square miles which no one would ever do. They get what is coming to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that helps to make the show more exciting.  It's a fictional show about zombies.  How realistic should it be?    If you don't like it, why do you watch it and comment on it?  Usually if I don't like a show, I don't watch it and I don't know anything about it to comment on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't comment on it. In the real world sheeple don't wander around never wondering about what happened outside of their town. They would at least turn on a radio and try to figure out what their government is doing.
Click to expand...


What?  I do like the Walking Dead.  It's one of my favorite shows.  I thought it was you who didn't like the show, so I was asking why do you watch it then?


----------



## ChrisL

Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.  

I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?


----------



## ChrisL

Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.
> 
> I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?



I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.

Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.

I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wishy-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.

He's like a completely new person!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.



Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.
> 
> I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.
> 
> Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.
> 
> I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wish-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.
> 
> He's like a completely new person!
Click to expand...


Me too!  I really kind of wanted them to just turn into zombies.  That would have been great.  Lol!  

I guess we're going to learn more about what happened to Beth finally!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
Click to expand...


Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.
> 
> I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.
> 
> Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.
> 
> I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wish-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.
> 
> He's like a completely new person!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too!  I really kind of wanted them to just turn into zombies.  That would have been great.  Lol!
> 
> I guess we're going to learn more about what happened to Beth finally!
Click to expand...


One can only hope! 

Frankly, I kind of wanted them to start rotting while still alive or something. lol

It's been a long time since they added a new twist to how the virus works.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
Click to expand...


I don't know. The people who read the comics might, however.

I've heard that there's someone coming up in the next few seasons who will be _even worse_ than the Gov ever was.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.
> 
> I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.
> 
> Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.
> 
> I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wish-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.
> 
> He's like a completely new person!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too!  I really kind of wanted them to just turn into zombies.  That would have been great.  Lol!
> 
> I guess we're going to learn more about what happened to Beth finally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can only hope!
> 
> Frankly, I kind of wanted them to start rotting while still alive or something. lol
> 
> It's been a long time since they added a new twist to how the virus works.
Click to expand...


Yes, I wonder if he was right when he said they didn't have to worry because they cooked the meat first?  I suppose that does make sense.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. The people who read the comics might, however.
> 
> I've heard that there's someone coming up in the next few seasons who will be _even worse_ than the Gov ever was.
Click to expand...


That is probably going to be the person responsible for Beth's disappearance.  Did you see the previews for next week's show?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.
> 
> I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.
> 
> Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.
> 
> I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wish-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.
> 
> He's like a completely new person!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too!  I really kind of wanted them to just turn into zombies.  That would have been great.  Lol!
> 
> I guess we're going to learn more about what happened to Beth finally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can only hope!
> 
> Frankly, I kind of wanted them to start rotting while still alive or something. lol
> 
> It's been a long time since they added a new twist to how the virus works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I wonder if he was right when he said they didn't have to worry because they cooked the meat first?  I suppose that does make sense.
Click to expand...


Frankly, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense one way or the other.

They're *all* infected, technically. That's why they all turn when they die, regardless of having been bitten.

Why would a bite make any difference as far as the quality of the meat?



ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. The people who read the comics might, however.
> 
> I've heard that there's someone coming up in the next few seasons who will be _even worse_ than the Gov ever was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably going to be the person responsible for Beth's disappearance.  Did you see the previews for next week's show?
Click to expand...


I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.
> 
> I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.
> 
> Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.
> 
> I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wish-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.
> 
> He's like a completely new person!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too!  I really kind of wanted them to just turn into zombies.  That would have been great.  Lol!
> 
> I guess we're going to learn more about what happened to Beth finally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can only hope!
> 
> Frankly, I kind of wanted them to start rotting while still alive or something. lol
> 
> It's been a long time since they added a new twist to how the virus works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I wonder if he was right when he said they didn't have to worry because they cooked the meat first?  I suppose that does make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense one way or the other.
> 
> They're *all* infected, technically. That's why they all turn when they die, regardless of having been bitten.
> 
> Why would a bite make any difference as far as the quality of the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. The people who read the comics might, however.
> 
> I've heard that there's someone coming up in the next few seasons who will be _even worse_ than the Gov ever was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably going to be the person responsible for Beth's disappearance.  Did you see the previews for next week's show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
Click to expand...


True, if the disease is already within them, I don't see what difference eating the tainted meat makes since they don't change until they die, that we know of.  Good point.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.
> 
> I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.
> 
> Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.
> 
> I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wish-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.
> 
> He's like a completely new person!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too!  I really kind of wanted them to just turn into zombies.  That would have been great.  Lol!
> 
> I guess we're going to learn more about what happened to Beth finally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can only hope!
> 
> Frankly, I kind of wanted them to start rotting while still alive or something. lol
> 
> It's been a long time since they added a new twist to how the virus works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I wonder if he was right when he said they didn't have to worry because they cooked the meat first?  I suppose that does make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense one way or the other.
> 
> They're *all* infected, technically. That's why they all turn when they die, regardless of having been bitten.
> 
> Why would a bite make any difference as far as the quality of the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. The people who read the comics might, however.
> 
> I've heard that there's someone coming up in the next few seasons who will be _even worse_ than the Gov ever was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably going to be the person responsible for Beth's disappearance.  Did you see the previews for next week's show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
Click to expand...


What do you make of the preacher?  He's a strange character.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.
> 
> Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.
> 
> I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wish-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.
> 
> He's like a completely new person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  I really kind of wanted them to just turn into zombies.  That would have been great.  Lol!
> 
> I guess we're going to learn more about what happened to Beth finally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can only hope!
> 
> Frankly, I kind of wanted them to start rotting while still alive or something. lol
> 
> It's been a long time since they added a new twist to how the virus works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I wonder if he was right when he said they didn't have to worry because they cooked the meat first?  I suppose that does make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense one way or the other.
> 
> They're *all* infected, technically. That's why they all turn when they die, regardless of having been bitten.
> 
> Why would a bite make any difference as far as the quality of the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. The people who read the comics might, however.
> 
> I've heard that there's someone coming up in the next few seasons who will be _even worse_ than the Gov ever was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably going to be the person responsible for Beth's disappearance.  Did you see the previews for next week's show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you make of the preacher?  He's a strange character.
Click to expand...


He's a wuss. lol

More seriously, though, I'm not really sure what they're planning on doing with him. 

It'll probably depend on whether or not they choose to kill him off here in the next few episodes.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  I really kind of wanted them to just turn into zombies.  That would have been great.  Lol!
> 
> I guess we're going to learn more about what happened to Beth finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope!
> 
> Frankly, I kind of wanted them to start rotting while still alive or something. lol
> 
> It's been a long time since they added a new twist to how the virus works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I wonder if he was right when he said they didn't have to worry because they cooked the meat first?  I suppose that does make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense one way or the other.
> 
> They're *all* infected, technically. That's why they all turn when they die, regardless of having been bitten.
> 
> Why would a bite make any difference as far as the quality of the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. The people who read the comics might, however.
> 
> I've heard that there's someone coming up in the next few seasons who will be _even worse_ than the Gov ever was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably going to be the person responsible for Beth's disappearance.  Did you see the previews for next week's show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you make of the preacher?  He's a strange character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a wuss. lol
> 
> More seriously, though, I'm not really sure what they're planning on doing with him.
> 
> It'll probably depend on whether or not they choose to kill him off here in the next few episodes.
Click to expand...


I don't think they would kill him off unless he did something really bad.    I was wondering as I was watching the show if he was somehow signalling the bad guys to come to the church.  

Of course, as usual, I missed little bits and pieces though, so I can't be sure about that theory that I have.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope!
> 
> Frankly, I kind of wanted them to start rotting while still alive or something. lol
> 
> It's been a long time since they added a new twist to how the virus works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I wonder if he was right when he said they didn't have to worry because they cooked the meat first?  I suppose that does make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense one way or the other.
> 
> They're *all* infected, technically. That's why they all turn when they die, regardless of having been bitten.
> 
> Why would a bite make any difference as far as the quality of the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. The people who read the comics might, however.
> 
> I've heard that there's someone coming up in the next few seasons who will be _even worse_ than the Gov ever was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is probably going to be the person responsible for Beth's disappearance.  Did you see the previews for next week's show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you make of the preacher?  He's a strange character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a wuss. lol
> 
> More seriously, though, I'm not really sure what they're planning on doing with him.
> 
> It'll probably depend on whether or not they choose to kill him off here in the next few episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they would kill him off unless he did something really bad.    I was wondering as I was watching the show if he was somehow signalling the bad guys to come to the church.
> 
> Of course, as usual, I missed little bits and pieces though, so I can't be sure about that theory that I have.
Click to expand...


I don't think so, but I suppose anything's possible. 

I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I wonder if he was right when he said they didn't have to worry because they cooked the meat first?  I suppose that does make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense one way or the other.
> 
> They're *all* infected, technically. That's why they all turn when they die, regardless of having been bitten.
> 
> Why would a bite make any difference as far as the quality of the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is probably going to be the person responsible for Beth's disappearance.  Did you see the previews for next week's show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you make of the preacher?  He's a strange character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a wuss. lol
> 
> More seriously, though, I'm not really sure what they're planning on doing with him.
> 
> It'll probably depend on whether or not they choose to kill him off here in the next few episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they would kill him off unless he did something really bad.    I was wondering as I was watching the show if he was somehow signalling the bad guys to come to the church.
> 
> Of course, as usual, I missed little bits and pieces though, so I can't be sure about that theory that I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but I suppose anything's possible.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
Click to expand...


You don't think so about what?  About the crew killing the preacher or about the preacher signalling the bad guys?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense one way or the other.
> 
> They're *all* infected, technically. That's why they all turn when they die, regardless of having been bitten.
> 
> Why would a bite make any difference as far as the quality of the meat?
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the preacher?  He's a strange character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a wuss. lol
> 
> More seriously, though, I'm not really sure what they're planning on doing with him.
> 
> It'll probably depend on whether or not they choose to kill him off here in the next few episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they would kill him off unless he did something really bad.    I was wondering as I was watching the show if he was somehow signalling the bad guys to come to the church.
> 
> Of course, as usual, I missed little bits and pieces though, so I can't be sure about that theory that I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but I suppose anything's possible.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think so about what?  About the crew killing the preacher or about the preacher signalling the bad guys?
Click to expand...


Him signalling the bad guys. I might be wrong though.

I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the preacher?  He's a strange character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a wuss. lol
> 
> More seriously, though, I'm not really sure what they're planning on doing with him.
> 
> It'll probably depend on whether or not they choose to kill him off here in the next few episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they would kill him off unless he did something really bad.    I was wondering as I was watching the show if he was somehow signalling the bad guys to come to the church.
> 
> Of course, as usual, I missed little bits and pieces though, so I can't be sure about that theory that I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but I suppose anything's possible.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think so about what?  About the crew killing the preacher or about the preacher signalling the bad guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Him signalling the bad guys. I might be wrong though.
> 
> I'll have to watch it again.
Click to expand...


Okay, well when you do, let me know what you think about my theory.    I think preacher is a coward and would probably cave to the bad guys demands.  Their place was so close to the church, and he seemed to know about them, so I have some suspicions about preacher man.  Hope you have a good night!  TTYL!


----------



## Montrovant

While a good episode, I had some serious issues with it.

First, were they trying to say that Rick and co. planned to stay near the church to catch Garrett, that their leaving was really just a ruse?  If so, who were they trying to fool when they argued about it inside the church?  If it wasn't a ruse, why did they come back so quickly?

I wanted the eating of 'tainted meat' to follow through as well.  That was funny stuff.

I am completely opposed to Glenn and Maggie getting on that bus.  It makes no sense based on everything that's happened in the show to this point IMO.  Why would they leave the group, even if they are hoping to all get back together later on?  It seemed like a forced plot point.

Also, the ending.....did someone actually come out of the trees when Darryl called to them, or did my DVR screw things up?  That was a very cut-off seeming end of the episode!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show tonight!  I liked when Bob told them that he had been bitten.  Lol!  That totally freaked them out psychologically at least, even if they were slaughtered before they turned.
> 
> I wonder if that guy was right about cooking the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Excellent* episode tonight.
> 
> Garrett just can't catch a break! Meryl and the Gov would laugh at that self-important pip-squeak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see whether eating "tainted meat" had any negative consequences for the Terminus crew. I would have liked to have seen that idea further explored.
> 
> I am absolutely *loving *the new and improved Rick, however. All of the wishy-washy weakness that characterized the character in earlier seasons is almost completely gone.
> 
> He's like a completely new person!
Click to expand...


You see, I like when they show a character's weaknesses.  After all, no human being can keep going at full steam all the time, and considering the circumstances and all that they've been through, I think that is a totally normal human reaction to the stress.    Makes a bit more realistic from the humanity side of things.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> While a good episode, I had some serious issues with it.
> 
> First, were they trying to say that Rick and co. planned to stay near the church to catch Garrett, that their leaving was really just a ruse?  If so, who were they trying to fool when they argued about it inside the church?  If it wasn't a ruse, why did they come back so quickly?
> 
> I wanted the eating of 'tainted meat' to follow through as well.  That was funny stuff.
> 
> I am completely opposed to Glenn and Maggie getting on that bus.  It makes no sense based on everything that's happened in the show to this point IMO.  Why would they leave the group, even if they are hoping to all get back together later on?  It seemed like a forced plot point.
> 
> Also, the ending.....did someone actually come out of the trees when Darryl called to them, or did my DVR screw things up?  That was a very cut-off seeming end of the episode!



True about the plot to capture Garrett.  That's another reason why I think that preacher might not be what he seems to be.  Maybe they were acting to throw the preacher off?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rick was like, yeah Gareth, you were gonna kill and eat Carl and Judith but you think I'm gonna let you walk out of here.

They should have killed all of them except Gareth and locked them in one of the small rooms together.


----------



## JWBooth

I'd like to have seen Gareth tied to the pole outside the school and then someone shoot the window out


----------



## High_Gravity

Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?



Maybe it's Beth?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
Click to expand...

 
I think its completely different people from the preview it looks like shes back in Atlanta?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Beth?
Click to expand...

 
I have a feeling maybe he brought someone new with him too?


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Bob got to pass away with some dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Bob actually managed to go out like a bit of a bad ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think is responsible for taking Beth?  I have NO idea.  Maybe it's a surviving member of the gov's clan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think its completely different people from the preview it looks like shes back in Atlanta?
Click to expand...


I saw the previews too, but that doesn't necessarily mean she wasn't rescued already.  It might be a show dedicated to showing what happened to her and how she was rescued.  Of course, that's just my guess.  By the looks of the previews, Beth seems pretty messed up.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Beth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling maybe he brought someone new with him too?
Click to expand...


I don't know . . .  It'll be fun to find out next week!


----------



## High_Gravity

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I am rooting for the bad guys at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cannibals?  Lol.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The writing being at a fifth grade level and the aside. Anyone with a brain knows when you leave the bad guy alive he will come after you. Especially when you only hang out in the same 10 square miles which no one would ever do. They get what is coming to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that helps to make the show more exciting.  It's a fictional show about zombies.  How realistic should it be?    If you don't like it, why do you watch it and comment on it?  Usually if I don't like a show, I don't watch it and I don't know anything about it to comment on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't comment on it. In the real world sheeple don't wander around never wondering about what happened outside of their town. They would at least turn on a radio and try to figure out what their government is doing.
Click to expand...

 
You always complain about how terrible the show is and the poor writing but you watch every single episode religiously


----------



## JWBooth

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Beth?
Click to expand...

Nah, too easy. Gotta be more complicated than that.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I am rooting for the bad guys at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cannibals?  Lol.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The writing being at a fifth grade level and the aside. Anyone with a brain knows when you leave the bad guy alive he will come after you. Especially when you only hang out in the same 10 square miles which no one would ever do. They get what is coming to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that helps to make the show more exciting.  It's a fictional show about zombies.  How realistic should it be?    If you don't like it, why do you watch it and comment on it?  Usually if I don't like a show, I don't watch it and I don't know anything about it to comment on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't comment on it. In the real world sheeple don't wander around never wondering about what happened outside of their town. They would at least turn on a radio and try to figure out what their government is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always complain about how terrible the show is and the poor writing but you watch every single episode religiously
Click to expand...


I know.  That's what I was trying to figure out.  Why would you watch a show that you think is stupid?


----------



## ChrisL

JWBooth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Beth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, too easy. Gotta be more complicated than that.
Click to expand...


Well who else could it be?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cannibals?  Lol.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> The writing being at a fifth grade level and the aside. Anyone with a brain knows when you leave the bad guy alive he will come after you. Especially when you only hang out in the same 10 square miles which no one would ever do. They get what is coming to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that helps to make the show more exciting.  It's a fictional show about zombies.  How realistic should it be?    If you don't like it, why do you watch it and comment on it?  Usually if I don't like a show, I don't watch it and I don't know anything about it to comment on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't comment on it. In the real world sheeple don't wander around never wondering about what happened outside of their town. They would at least turn on a radio and try to figure out what their government is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always complain about how terrible the show is and the poor writing but you watch every single episode religiously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  That's what I was trying to figure out.  Why would you watch a show that you think is stupid?
Click to expand...

 
He loves the show.


----------



## JWBooth

I thought Carol, but why the suspense? I tried to remember if there would be any minor character from the prison that might have survived and drew a blank. My best guess is Lennie James' character.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> I thought Carol, but why the suspense? I tried to remember if there would be any minor character from the prison that might have survived and drew a blank. My best guess is Lennie James' character.


 
How about the Hispanic guy from the first season? or maybe someone new all together?


----------



## JWBooth

I considered them, and don't discount the possibility. As for somebody new, I don't think Daryl was gone long enough to warm up to a stranger he found in the night and invite them in. It was 4 or 5 hours tops.


----------



## Montrovant

Oh, one other complaint from the last episode.

So Stukey had just died and Tyrese just casually put a knife through his skull.  I understand Tyrese is a big, strong guy, but seriously, why do the writers of this show (and I can only assume the comic) think that skulls are no stronger than cardboard?


----------



## Gracie

I think daryl brought back morgan.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Maybe it's Beth?





JWBooth said:


> Nah, too easy. Gotta be more complicated than that.



It might be that black guy from Season One we saw a few episodes back.


----------



## waltky

possum thinks ya oughtn't trust zombies...

... right when ya think dey gonna be yer buddy...

... dey'll take a big ol' chomp outta yer brain.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Gracie said:


> I think daryl brought back morgan.



 Got my vote too...there had to be a reason why they showed him in the credits a few episodes back.
My bet is he knows where Beth is, and next episode is the beginning of getting her back


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think daryl brought back morgan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my vote too...there had to be a reason why they showed him in the credits a few episodes back.
> My bet is he knows where Beth is, and next episode is the beginning of getting her back
Click to expand...


Meh, Beth.  I was so annoyed when she talked Daryl into getting drunk.  What a STUPID suggestion that was!  She is certainly not a favorite character of mine, and I really haven't missed her.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Meh, Beth.  I was so annoyed when she talked Daryl into getting drunk.  What a STUPID suggestion that was!  She is certainly not a favorite character of mine, and I really haven't missed her.



That was one creepy episode. I thought for sure they were going to go down that path of Daryl and her getting sexual. Which in the real world probably would have happened, but it isn't the real world and I was glad they didn't do it. I didn't want to watch all these episodes of Daryl self loathing.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, Beth.  I was so annoyed when she talked Daryl into getting drunk.  What a STUPID suggestion that was!  She is certainly not a favorite character of mine, and I really haven't missed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one creepy episode. I thought for sure they were going to go down that path of Daryl and her getting sexual. Which in the real world probably would have happened, but it isn't the real world and I was glad they didn't do it. I didn't want to watch all these episodes of Daryl self loathing.
Click to expand...


I think that Beth wanted to Daryl, but Daryl sees Beth as more like a little sister.  That was the vibe I was getting.  Of course if he got drunk, who knows what could have happened between the two of them.  I think Beth had more on her mind than just getting drunk!  I think she was hoping to lose her virginity to Daryl too, but I think Daryl would be awesome with Michone!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, Beth.  I was so annoyed when she talked Daryl into getting drunk.  What a STUPID suggestion that was!  She is certainly not a favorite character of mine, and I really haven't missed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one creepy episode. I thought for sure they were going to go down that path of Daryl and her getting sexual. Which in the real world probably would have happened, but it isn't the real world and I was glad they didn't do it. I didn't want to watch all these episodes of Daryl self loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that Beth wanted to Daryl, but Daryl sees Beth as more like a little sister.  That was the vibe I was getting.  Of course if he got drunk, who knows what could have happened between the two of them.  I think Beth had more on her mind than just getting drunk!  I think she was hoping to lose her virginity to Daryl too, but I think Daryl would be awesome with Michone!
Click to expand...


I think the world is just too disgustingly dirty in Walking Dead for us to need anything like that.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, Beth.  I was so annoyed when she talked Daryl into getting drunk.  What a STUPID suggestion that was!  She is certainly not a favorite character of mine, and I really haven't missed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one creepy episode. I thought for sure they were going to go down that path of Daryl and her getting sexual. Which in the real world probably would have happened, but it isn't the real world and I was glad they didn't do it. I didn't want to watch all these episodes of Daryl self loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that Beth wanted to Daryl, but Daryl sees Beth as more like a little sister.  That was the vibe I was getting.  Of course if he got drunk, who knows what could have happened between the two of them.  I think Beth had more on her mind than just getting drunk!  I think she was hoping to lose her virginity to Daryl too, but I think Daryl would be awesome with Michone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the world is just too disgustingly dirty in Walking Dead for us to need anything like that.
Click to expand...


Dirty or not, I think Michone wants Daryl.


----------



## Gracie

I like daryl and carol but NOT as a couple.


----------



## Politico

It does seem kinda creepy.


----------



## ChrisL

It was a pretty good one tonight, although I wasn't crazy about all the focus on Beth.  These new people seem . . . interesting though.    That lady cop seems kind of crazy.  I'm glad that sleaze bag guy cop got eaten by the zombie.  

I have to give Beth credit that she finally showed a little bit of toughness tonight.  That was good.


----------



## Politico

Toughness? Bahahaha! Beth needs to join Lori on the great heavenly highway.


----------



## Gracie

I didn't like tonights show. Not interested in beth, or this new storyline of a MRS Govenor mentality bitch. But..now they hav Carol. Oy. Sigh. meh.


----------



## Politico

Carol wiill stab that bitch in the eye.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?



After seeing last nights episode it's pretty obvious it's the black kid from the hospital.

My prediction is this. Daryl and Carol were scoping out the hospital and then they came across the black kid and recognized him from his hospital clothes. Carol then decided to go undercover as a patient, while Daryl and the black kid get reinforcements.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing last nights episode it's pretty obvious it's the black kid from the hospital.
> 
> My prediction is this. Daryl and Carol were scoping out the hospital and then they came across the black kid and recognized him from his hospital clothes. Carol then decided to go undercover as a patient, while Daryl and the black kid get reinforcements.
Click to expand...

 
Thats a very good idea, Beth took out a cop herself so I think Ricks crew would have no problem laying seige to the hospital.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> It was a pretty good one tonight, although I wasn't crazy about all the focus on Beth.  These new people seem . . . interesting though.    That lady cop seems kind of crazy.  I'm glad that sleaze bag guy cop got eaten by the zombie.
> 
> I have to give Beth credit that she finally showed a little bit of toughness tonight.  That was good.



I liked the episode and I like the new antagonist, but I thought it was one of the weaker episodes. I mean dropping into a pit of Walkers without any weapons is not a great plan.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think the kid who played Noah in the hospital is a good actor, I'm interested to see what he brings to the table.


----------



## High_Gravity

I want to bang that cop Dawn who runs the hospital lol.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I think the kid who played Noah in the hospital is a good actor, I'm interested to see what he brings to the table.



Walker food this season is my guess.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the kid who played Noah in the hospital is a good actor, I'm interested to see what he brings to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walker food this season is my guess.
Click to expand...

 
Its possible, hard to have a long shelf life on this show lol


----------



## High_Gravity

I liked Noahs Character because he said hes from Richmond VA and I live here lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Kind of an interesting dynamic they had going on in last night's episode. At first glance, the hospital looks like a slice of the old world preserved.

However, it turns out that the whole thing is ultimately run off of wage slavery, kidnapping, and repression.

It was also an interesting twist seeing that the bitchy cop woman was basically bribing her men with sex (basically pawning off the women in the hospital off as sex toys) to keep in them in line. That was actually one of the first questions I had about the whole thing.

If she's such a raging bitch, and her men are such creeps, why wouldn't they have just taken power for themselves? Now we know! lol


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty good one tonight, although I wasn't crazy about all the focus on Beth.  These new people seem . . . interesting though.    That lady cop seems kind of crazy.  I'm glad that sleaze bag guy cop got eaten by the zombie.
> 
> I have to give Beth credit that she finally showed a little bit of toughness tonight.  That was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the episode and I like the new antagonist, but I thought it was one of the weaker episodes. I mean dropping into a pit of Walkers without any weapons is not a great plan.
Click to expand...


Well, to be fair, I think those were walkers that they had killed already and their body parts.  Ewww.  I wouldn't want to have to do that either though.  Did you hear the noise when they landed on the dead bodies.     Gross.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding episode last night! Who do you guys think Daryl brought back with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing last nights episode it's pretty obvious it's the black kid from the hospital.
> 
> My prediction is this. Daryl and Carol were scoping out the hospital and then they came across the black kid and recognized him from his hospital clothes. Carol then decided to go undercover as a patient, while Daryl and the black kid get reinforcements.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Interesting.  That makes sense.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the kid who played Noah in the hospital is a good actor, I'm interested to see what he brings to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walker food this season is my guess.
Click to expand...


I hope not.  He was like the only normal one in that hospital!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Kind of an interesting dynamic they had going on in last night's episode. At first glance, the hospital looks like a slice of the old world preserved.
> 
> However, it turns out that the whole thing is ultimately run off of wage slavery, kidnapping, and repression.
> 
> It was also an interesting twist seeing that the bitchy cop woman was basically bribing her men with sex (basically pawning off the women in the hospital off as sex toys) to keep in them in line. That was actually one of the first questions I had about the whole thing.
> 
> If she's such a raging bitch, and her men are such creeps, why wouldn't they have just taken power for themselves? Now we know! lol



Yeah, I wonder what is going to happen when this group meets the rest of the crew?  That should make for interesting viewing.    I see conflict.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an interesting dynamic they had going on in last night's episode. At first glance, the hospital looks like a slice of the old world preserved.
> 
> However, it turns out that the whole thing is ultimately run off of wage slavery, kidnapping, and repression.
> 
> It was also an interesting twist seeing that the bitchy cop woman was basically bribing her men with sex (basically pawning off the women in the hospital off as sex toys) to keep in them in line. That was actually one of the first questions I had about the whole thing.
> 
> If she's such a raging bitch, and her men are such creeps, why wouldn't they have just taken power for themselves? Now we know! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what is going to happen when this group meets the rest of the crew?  That should make for interesting viewing.    I see conflict.
Click to expand...


Rick might get to use his red handled machete again.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an interesting dynamic they had going on in last night's episode. At first glance, the hospital looks like a slice of the old world preserved.
> 
> However, it turns out that the whole thing is ultimately run off of wage slavery, kidnapping, and repression.
> 
> It was also an interesting twist seeing that the bitchy cop woman was basically bribing her men with sex (basically pawning off the women in the hospital off as sex toys) to keep in them in line. That was actually one of the first questions I had about the whole thing.
> 
> If she's such a raging bitch, and her men are such creeps, why wouldn't they have just taken power for themselves? Now we know! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what is going to happen when this group meets the rest of the crew?  That should make for interesting viewing.    I see conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick might get to use his red handled machete again.
Click to expand...


I don't know.  They might not start fighting right away, but I can't be sure.  I can't wait until the two groups meet up though!  Next week, they are going to be concentrating on the other group though with Glenn and Maggie, or at least that's how it appeared by the previews!


----------



## Gracie

I still don't know why the bitch hasn't been overrun by the guys. Whats stopping them? Her dirty looks? Pahlease. 

Meanwhile I liked Noah. I hope he sticks around the whole season.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an interesting dynamic they had going on in last night's episode. At first glance, the hospital looks like a slice of the old world preserved.
> 
> However, it turns out that the whole thing is ultimately run off of wage slavery, kidnapping, and repression.
> 
> It was also an interesting twist seeing that the bitchy cop woman was basically bribing her men with sex (basically pawning off the women in the hospital off as sex toys) to keep in them in line. That was actually one of the first questions I had about the whole thing.
> 
> If she's such a raging bitch, and her men are such creeps, why wouldn't they have just taken power for themselves? Now we know! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what is going to happen when this group meets the rest of the crew?  That should make for interesting viewing.    I see conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick might get to use his red handled machete again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  They might not start fighting right away, but I can't be sure.  I can't wait until the two groups meet up though!  Next week, they are going to be concentrating on the other group though with Glenn and Maggie, or at least that's how it appeared by the previews!
Click to expand...


They did just kidnap Carol, so I'm betting that Rick and company won't be too pleased about _that_, at the very least. 



Gracie said:


> I still don't know why the bitch hasn't been overrun by the guys. Whats stopping them? Her dirty looks? Pahlease.
> 
> Meanwhile I liked Noah. I hope he sticks around the whole season.



Yea. That whole set up seemed a bit far-fetched, to be honest.

Though... To be fair, Gorman *did* seem to be planning something before he got killed.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an interesting dynamic they had going on in last night's episode. At first glance, the hospital looks like a slice of the old world preserved.
> 
> However, it turns out that the whole thing is ultimately run off of wage slavery, kidnapping, and repression.
> 
> It was also an interesting twist seeing that the bitchy cop woman was basically bribing her men with sex (basically pawning off the women in the hospital off as sex toys) to keep in them in line. That was actually one of the first questions I had about the whole thing.
> 
> If she's such a raging bitch, and her men are such creeps, why wouldn't they have just taken power for themselves? Now we know! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what is going to happen when this group meets the rest of the crew?  That should make for interesting viewing.    I see conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick might get to use his red handled machete again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  They might not start fighting right away, but I can't be sure.  I can't wait until the two groups meet up though!  Next week, they are going to be concentrating on the other group though with Glenn and Maggie, or at least that's how it appeared by the previews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did just kidnap Carol, so I'm betting that Rick and company won't be too pleased about _that_, at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know why the bitch hasn't been overrun by the guys. Whats stopping them? Her dirty looks? Pahlease.
> 
> Meanwhile I liked Noah. I hope he sticks around the whole season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. That whole set up seemed a bit far-fetched, to be honest.
> 
> Though... To be fair, Gorman did seem to be planning something before he got killed.
Click to expand...


Another poster mentioned that maybe it's a set up with Carol pretending to be injured just to get in there and see what's up.    It's plausible.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an interesting dynamic they had going on in last night's episode. At first glance, the hospital looks like a slice of the old world preserved.
> 
> However, it turns out that the whole thing is ultimately run off of wage slavery, kidnapping, and repression.
> 
> It was also an interesting twist seeing that the bitchy cop woman was basically bribing her men with sex (basically pawning off the women in the hospital off as sex toys) to keep in them in line. That was actually one of the first questions I had about the whole thing.
> 
> If she's such a raging bitch, and her men are such creeps, why wouldn't they have just taken power for themselves? Now we know! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what is going to happen when this group meets the rest of the crew?  That should make for interesting viewing.    I see conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick might get to use his red handled machete again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  They might not start fighting right away, but I can't be sure.  I can't wait until the two groups meet up though!  Next week, they are going to be concentrating on the other group though with Glenn and Maggie, or at least that's how it appeared by the previews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did just kidnap Carol, so I'm betting that Rick and company won't be too pleased about _that_, at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know why the bitch hasn't been overrun by the guys. Whats stopping them? Her dirty looks? Pahlease.
> 
> Meanwhile I liked Noah. I hope he sticks around the whole season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. That whole set up seemed a bit far-fetched, to be honest.
> 
> Though... To be fair, Gorman did seem to be planning something before he got killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another poster mentioned that maybe it's a set up with Carol pretending to be injured just to get in there and see what's up.    It's plausible.
Click to expand...


It's certainly possible. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Same subplot, different location.  For about the fifth time now, I think.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I still don't know why the bitch hasn't been overrun by the guys. Whats stopping them? Her dirty looks? Pahlease.



A few items. She might be a hell of a shot and great in a gun fight. Physical strength isn't always the determining factor. She might have some backing that we don't know of. Lastly, she is allowing her men to have fun with the women of the hospital, so they might not want to rock the boat!


----------



## GHook93

NYcarbineer said:


> Same subplot, different location.  For about the fifth time now, I think.



Not really. Woodbury was more of a refuge then people made it out to be. People had food, water, security and even electricity. They were free from rape and vicious attacks. I never saw the Governor as evil as they made him out to be.

Terminus was much different. It wasn't a refuge, it was a slaughterhouse and nightmare, but it was really only 2 episodes.

The hospital is different. It's a pleasure cruise for strong and hell for the week!


----------



## Gracie

I liked the town the governor had control over. Too bad the governor was a dick.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.

I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.

There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;

Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?

Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people

Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?

Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.

Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same subplot, different location.  For about the fifth time now, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Woodbury was more of a refuge then people made it out to be. People had food, water, security and even electricity. They were free from rape and vicious attacks. I never saw the Governor as evil as they made him out to be.
> 
> Terminus was much different. It wasn't a refuge, it was a slaughterhouse and nightmare, but it was really only 2 episodes.
> 
> The hospital is different. It's a pleasure cruise for strong and hell for the week!
Click to expand...


What about when he shot down his own guys in cold blood?  That was pretty bad.    He was a pretty bad guy IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.
> 
> I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.
> 
> There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;
> 
> Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?
> 
> Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people
> 
> Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?
> 
> Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.
> 
> Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner



Well to be fair, Rick and the crew aren't going around trying to find trouble.  Trouble finds them!  They have to protect themselves.  There's no other choice, other than to let others kill you or leave you with nothing so that you eventually die.  Humans, like any animals, are quite brutal when they are desperate.  ALL animals are.


----------



## Gracie

To Rick, being safe means NOBODY else alive. Walkers OR live people. THEN and only then will he feel safe. Unless he decides animals are not safe to be around either. And trees. And flowers. etc.
He lost his marbles long ago and his bratty kid Carrrrrrl is even crazier.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.
> 
> I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.
> 
> There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;
> 
> Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?
> 
> Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people
> 
> Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?
> 
> Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.
> 
> Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Rick and the crew aren't going around trying to find trouble.  Trouble finds them!  They have to protect themselves.  There's no other choice, other than to let others kill you or leave you with nothing so that you eventually die.  Humans, like any animals, are quite brutal when they are desperate.  ALL animals are.
Click to expand...

The point is they never seem to get a clue and leave the area where they keep running into trouble.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.
> 
> I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.
> 
> There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;
> 
> Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?
> 
> Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people
> 
> Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?
> 
> Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.
> 
> Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Rick and the crew aren't going around trying to find trouble.  Trouble finds them!  They have to protect themselves.  There's no other choice, other than to let others kill you or leave you with nothing so that you eventually die.  Humans, like any animals, are quite brutal when they are desperate.  ALL animals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is they never seem to get a clue and leave the area where they keep running into trouble.
Click to expand...


Well then there wouldn't be much of a SHOW, would there?


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.
> 
> I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.
> 
> There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;
> 
> Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?
> 
> Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people
> 
> Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?
> 
> Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.
> 
> Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Rick and the crew aren't going around trying to find trouble.  Trouble finds them!  They have to protect themselves.  There's no other choice, other than to let others kill you or leave you with nothing so that you eventually die.  Humans, like any animals, are quite brutal when they are desperate.  ALL animals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is they never seem to get a clue and leave the area where they keep running into trouble.
Click to expand...


Because travel in the post-apocalyptic zombie world is such an easy thing, right?   There's no reason to suspect they'll run into trouble anywhere else!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.
> 
> I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.
> 
> There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;
> 
> Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?
> 
> Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people
> 
> Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?
> 
> Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.
> 
> Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Rick and the crew aren't going around trying to find trouble.  Trouble finds them!  They have to protect themselves.  There's no other choice, other than to let others kill you or leave you with nothing so that you eventually die.  Humans, like any animals, are quite brutal when they are desperate.  ALL animals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is they never seem to get a clue and leave the area where they keep running into trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because travel in the post-apocalyptic zombie world is such an easy thing, right?   There's no reason to suspect they'll run into trouble anywhere else!
Click to expand...


If some people had their way, the show would be so boring!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.
> 
> I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.
> 
> There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;
> 
> Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?
> 
> Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people
> 
> Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?
> 
> Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.
> 
> Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Rick and the crew aren't going around trying to find trouble.  Trouble finds them!  They have to protect themselves.  There's no other choice, other than to let others kill you or leave you with nothing so that you eventually die.  Humans, like any animals, are quite brutal when they are desperate.  ALL animals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is they never seem to get a clue and leave the area where they keep running into trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because travel in the post-apocalyptic zombie world is such an easy thing, right?   There's no reason to suspect they'll run into trouble anywhere else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some people had their way, the show would be so boring!
Click to expand...


I get that the show can often seem unrealistic (I know, I know, it's a show about the zombie apocalypse, but that doesn't mean you need to completely ignore how someone might realistically react to a given situation ) but I also think some people too easily discount the pressures the characters would be under and the changes living in such a world would force upon them.  A lot of times, the kind of 'they should do this, they should do that' conversations are based on a view of things the characters likely wouldn't have, or ignores the emotional aspect of decisions, or maybe even is based on ego (*I* would do so much better in that situation!), etc.  So while there are issues, I think the writers do at least a decent job of imagining how various characters might act in the context of the show.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.
> 
> I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.
> 
> There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;
> 
> Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?
> 
> Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people
> 
> Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?
> 
> Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.
> 
> Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Rick and the crew aren't going around trying to find trouble.  Trouble finds them!  They have to protect themselves.  There's no other choice, other than to let others kill you or leave you with nothing so that you eventually die.  Humans, like any animals, are quite brutal when they are desperate.  ALL animals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is they never seem to get a clue and leave the area where they keep running into trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because travel in the post-apocalyptic zombie world is such an easy thing, right?   There's no reason to suspect they'll run into trouble anywhere else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some people had their way, the show would be so boring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that the show can often seem unrealistic (I know, I know, it's a show about the zombie apocalypse, but that doesn't mean you need to completely ignore how someone might realistically react to a given situation ) but I also think some people too easily discount the pressures the characters would be under and the changes living in such a world would force upon them.  A lot of times, the kind of 'they should do this, they should do that' conversations are based on a view of things the characters likely wouldn't have, or ignores the emotional aspect of decisions, or maybe even is based on ego (*I* would do so much better in that situation!), etc.  So while there are issues, I think the writers do at least a decent job of imagining how various characters might act in the context of the show.
Click to expand...


I agree, and some people need to lighten up because it is only for entertainment purposes.  It's not the kind of show that is based in reality anyways, given the zombies, as you mentioned above.    I'm not one of those who believes that a zombie apocalypse would actually ever happen.


----------



## Gracie

They shoulda taken Governors town. Or find a damn island.


----------



## Politico

Montrovant said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme throughout the Walking dead is basically that mankind sucks and is probably not worth preserving as a species.
> 
> I liked the idea of Rick and crew arriving at an Indian reservation to find there are no Walkers because the Walkers are just the insanity of white people coming back to bite them.
> 
> There was an episode where they pick up a hitchhiker as Rick is about to attack the Governor and I thought the conversation would go;
> 
> Hitchhiker: So where are you guys going?
> 
> Rick: We're going to attack the Governor and his people
> 
> Hitchhiker: There's only a small handful of humans left...and you're attacking each other?
> 
> Rick: Yeah, that''s right. I have to keep my people safe.
> 
> Hitchhiker: OK, great , drop me off here at the next corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Rick and the crew aren't going around trying to find trouble.  Trouble finds them!  They have to protect themselves.  There's no other choice, other than to let others kill you or leave you with nothing so that you eventually die.  Humans, like any animals, are quite brutal when they are desperate.  ALL animals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is they never seem to get a clue and leave the area where they keep running into trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because travel in the post-apocalyptic zombie world is such an easy thing, right?   There's no reason to suspect they'll run into trouble anywhere else!
Click to expand...

Of course it's difficult. They can't seem to keep a hold of any car they get running either.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Todays episode was a BORE. Anyone with a brain would know that retard was full of it. Show is getting dumber & dumber.


----------



## ChrisL

Hmm.  Interesting revelations tonight.  I can kind of understand why the red-headed guy would have been quite angry finding out this information.  Lol!  I'm thinking that was the ONLY reason he was still alive and hadn't already killed himself.  He must feel totally screwed over by Mr. Social Retard.  

It was pretty gross when he sprayed the zombies with the hose too.  Eww.    Pretty easy to kill though.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Todays episode was a BORE. Anyone with a brain would know that retard was full of it. Show is getting dumber & dumber.



I agree, not the best episode, but that's because I wanted so answers about who was with Daryl. 

Something about Eugene's character I like though. He is a gifted liar!


----------



## Gracie

So, is it my tv, or are there a shitload of fat walkers wandering around?


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays episode was a BORE. Anyone with a brain would know that retard was full of it. Show is getting dumber & dumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, not the best episode, but that's because I wanted so answers about who was with Daryl.
> 
> Something about Eugene's character I like though. He is a gifted liar!
Click to expand...


Not the best episode, but not so terrible either.    I thought we got to find out some valuable information tonight.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol

Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive. 

I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.


----------



## Gracie

I don't remember if they ever addressed it or not, but did all animals die? And if so, did they not turn into zombies?


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I don't remember if they ever addressed it or not, but did all animals die? And if so, did they not turn into zombies?



Animals are hunted and eaten by Zombies also. They don't zombify. This isn't residential evil!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.



What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
Click to expand...


Yea. He's a good guy, but he seems kind of aggressive and temperamental even at the best of times. I can't imagine that this will help matters any.

"Scientist" guy is a moron. lol

Edit:

His family was pretty stupid as well. The guy just beat the people who raped and tortured you to death, and your first reaction is to run away from him?

_Really???_


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's a good guy, but he seems kind of aggressive and temperamental even at the best of times. I can't imagine that this will help matters any.
> 
> "Scientist" guy is a moron. lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> His family was pretty stupid as well. The guy just beat the people who raped and tortured you to death, and your first reaction is to run away from him?
> 
> _Really???_
Click to expand...


I agree.  Under those circumstances, his family should have been more understanding, and they way they seemed like they were afraid of him?  I don't know, maybe he was a violent dude.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's a good guy, but he seems kind of aggressive and temperamental even at the best of times. I can't imagine that this will help matters any.
> 
> "Scientist" guy is a moron. lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> His family was pretty stupid as well. The guy just beat the people who raped and tortured you to death, and your first reaction is to run away from him?
> 
> _Really???_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Under those circumstances, his family should have been more understanding, and they way they seemed like they were afraid of him?  I don't know, maybe he was a violent dude.
Click to expand...


I think the explanation given on the talking dead is that they knew he had a history in the military, but they had never actually seen him in action. They just couldn't handle it.

Still pretty silly if you ask me, however. 

That's one of those moments where you just say "I'm glad he's on our side" and leave things at that. lol


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
Click to expand...

I wonder  why he didn't just put a bullet in the guy and be done with it.

What I want to know is why his own family was so terrified of him that they would rather walk outside and be eaten.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder  why he didn't just put a bullet in the guy and be done with it.
> 
> What I want to know is why his own family was so terrified of him that they would rather walk outside and be eaten.
Click to expand...


Which guy?  The fake scientist?  

They weren't very clear as to why he had blood all over his hands and why his family looked so frightened of him.  Perhaps he just flipped out in front of them and beat some people to death with his bare hands?  I don't know.  His family seemed to be awfully frightened of him though.  That's strange.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's a good guy, but he seems kind of aggressive and temperamental even at the best of times. I can't imagine that this will help matters any.
> 
> "Scientist" guy is a moron. lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> His family was pretty stupid as well. The guy just beat the people who raped and tortured you to death, and your first reaction is to run away from him?
> 
> _Really???_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Under those circumstances, his family should have been more understanding, and they way they seemed like they were afraid of him?  I don't know, maybe he was a violent dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the explanation given on the talking dead is that they knew he had a history in the military, but they had never actually seen him in action. They just couldn't handle it.
> 
> Still pretty silly if you ask me, however.
> 
> That's one of those moments where you just say "I'm glad he's on our side" and leave things at that. lol
Click to expand...


Really?  I don't watch the Talking Dead.  You would think his stupid family would have been grateful to him for saving their lame arses.  Pussies.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's a good guy, but he seems kind of aggressive and temperamental even at the best of times. I can't imagine that this will help matters any.
> 
> "Scientist" guy is a moron. lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> His family was pretty stupid as well. The guy just beat the people who raped and tortured you to death, and your first reaction is to run away from him?
> 
> _Really???_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Under those circumstances, his family should have been more understanding, and they way they seemed like they were afraid of him?  I don't know, maybe he was a violent dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the explanation given on the talking dead is that they knew he had a history in the military, but they had never actually seen him in action. They just couldn't handle it.
> 
> Still pretty silly if you ask me, however.
> 
> That's one of those moments where you just say "I'm glad he's on our side" and leave things at that. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I don't watch the Talking Dead.  You would think his stupid family would have been grateful to him for saving their lame arses.  Pussies.
Click to expand...


Yea. Supposedly, the people he killed were their friends and neighbors. They had been surviving together, and he was the leader.

One day he went out for a supply run, however, and while he was gone, they basically took over, and raped his family.

When he got back and found out about that, he, of course, flipped out and killed them all.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. He's a good guy, but he seems kind of aggressive and temperamental even at the best of times. I can't imagine that this will help matters any.
> 
> "Scientist" guy is a moron. lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> His family was pretty stupid as well. The guy just beat the people who raped and tortured you to death, and your first reaction is to run away from him?
> 
> _Really???_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Under those circumstances, his family should have been more understanding, and they way they seemed like they were afraid of him?  I don't know, maybe he was a violent dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the explanation given on the talking dead is that they knew he had a history in the military, but they had never actually seen him in action. They just couldn't handle it.
> 
> Still pretty silly if you ask me, however.
> 
> That's one of those moments where you just say "I'm glad he's on our side" and leave things at that. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I don't watch the Talking Dead.  You would think his stupid family would have been grateful to him for saving their lame arses.  Pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. Supposedly, the people he killed were their friends and neighbors. They had been surviving together, and he was the leader.
> 
> One day he went out for a supply run, however, and while he was gone, they basically took over, and raped his family.
> 
> When he got back and found out about that, he, of course, flipped out and killed them all.
Click to expand...


See, now I find that hard to swallow.  If you had been living together, then you would be friends.  I know they are going through literal hell, but to just abandon all sense of friendship and loyalty to ANYONE, and to rape people with abandon, as if they don't matter?  I don't believe that is plausible.  There might be some bad eggs, but I'm sure the rest of them aren't out to rape and pillage.  What benefit would you get from that?  Sex with a person who doesn't want to have sex with you?  Then you get either killed or banished from the "clan?"  Doesn't make any sense at all to me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. He's a good guy, but he seems kind of aggressive and temperamental even at the best of times. I can't imagine that this will help matters any.
> 
> "Scientist" guy is a moron. lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> His family was pretty stupid as well. The guy just beat the people who raped and tortured you to death, and your first reaction is to run away from him?
> 
> _Really???_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Under those circumstances, his family should have been more understanding, and they way they seemed like they were afraid of him?  I don't know, maybe he was a violent dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the explanation given on the talking dead is that they knew he had a history in the military, but they had never actually seen him in action. They just couldn't handle it.
> 
> Still pretty silly if you ask me, however.
> 
> That's one of those moments where you just say "I'm glad he's on our side" and leave things at that. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I don't watch the Talking Dead.  You would think his stupid family would have been grateful to him for saving their lame arses.  Pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. Supposedly, the people he killed were their friends and neighbors. They had been surviving together, and he was the leader.
> 
> One day he went out for a supply run, however, and while he was gone, they basically took over, and raped his family.
> 
> When he got back and found out about that, he, of course, flipped out and killed them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, now I find that hard to swallow.  If you had been living together, then you would be friends.  I know they are going through literal hell, but to just abandon all sense of friendship and loyalty to ANYONE, and to rape people with abandon, as if they don't matter?  I don't believe that is plausible.  There might be some bad eggs, but I'm sure the rest of them aren't out to rape and pillage.  What benefit would you get from that?  Sex with a person who doesn't want to have sex with you?  Then you get either killed or banished from the "clan?"  Doesn't make any sense at all to me.
Click to expand...


Yea. That might have been why they actually left it out. The story doesn't make a whole lot of sense either way. 

The only way I could see something like that happening would be if there was a really strong rivalry going on, and they were just trying to go out of their way to get back at him.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Under those circumstances, his family should have been more understanding, and they way they seemed like they were afraid of him?  I don't know, maybe he was a violent dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the explanation given on the talking dead is that they knew he had a history in the military, but they had never actually seen him in action. They just couldn't handle it.
> 
> Still pretty silly if you ask me, however.
> 
> That's one of those moments where you just say "I'm glad he's on our side" and leave things at that. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I don't watch the Talking Dead.  You would think his stupid family would have been grateful to him for saving their lame arses.  Pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. Supposedly, the people he killed were their friends and neighbors. They had been surviving together, and he was the leader.
> 
> One day he went out for a supply run, however, and while he was gone, they basically took over, and raped his family.
> 
> When he got back and found out about that, he, of course, flipped out and killed them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, now I find that hard to swallow.  If you had been living together, then you would be friends.  I know they are going through literal hell, but to just abandon all sense of friendship and loyalty to ANYONE, and to rape people with abandon, as if they don't matter?  I don't believe that is plausible.  There might be some bad eggs, but I'm sure the rest of them aren't out to rape and pillage.  What benefit would you get from that?  Sex with a person who doesn't want to have sex with you?  Then you get either killed or banished from the "clan?"  Doesn't make any sense at all to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. That might have been why they actually left it out. The story doesn't make a whole lot of sense either way.
> 
> The only way I could see something like that happening would be if there was a really strong rivalry going on, and they were just trying to go out of their way to get back at him.
Click to expand...


Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.



But... But, zombies!!!


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting episode tonight. Though... Let's be honest here, I don't think anyone didn't see that one coming. lol
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot to say... Other than that red haired guy needs to learn how to drive.
> 
> I wonder if they'll do anything with that giant farm full of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the red-headed guy?  He seems like he could just flip out at any time.  I don't know if I'd trust him, though I don't blame him for being angry at the "scientist" guy after the most recent revelations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's a good guy, but he seems kind of aggressive and temperamental even at the best of times. I can't imagine that this will help matters any.
> 
> "Scientist" guy is a moron. lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> His family was pretty stupid as well. The guy just beat the people who raped and tortured you to death, and your first reaction is to run away from him?
> 
> _Really???_
Click to expand...


I agree, but that was the storyline from the comic. I read the storyline from the show is they were fighting over food. 

However, either way stupid reason to leave your protector.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
Click to expand...


The zombies are more trustworthy.  At least they're straightforward about what they want . . . brains!!!


----------



## Politico

It was very clear. They had just watched him protect them by beating four thugs to death with his fists.

And yes I woulda put that ass down for risking my life for nothing.


----------



## Gracie

I was a bit confused about that. So, his wife left him because he was protecting her. Good riddance.

Meanwhile...so far, the only good show this season was the first one. They might be losing me if they keep it up with this bullshit.


----------



## Montrovant

They weren't entirely clear on the circumstances surrounding Abraham killing at least one person in the store.  I also don't know if they were clear just how far into the zombie apocalypse it happened.  

I will say this, though.  I doubt any of us has any idea what our, or anyone else's, reactions to such a situation would be.  Sure, we can talk about it all day, but to actually have to live it?  Who knows what people would do.

So, particularly if this was supposed to have happened not long after the zombies first rose, it's not completely implausible that someone in the store might do something like rape Abraham's wife, nor is it completely implausible that his wife and kids, after seeing him  murder one or more people, might become so frightened that they would leave.

Obviously it's not the smart thing to do, but people aren't smart and rational about their decisions when they aren't under the stress of a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> They weren't entirely clear on the circumstances surrounding Abraham killing at least one person in the store.  I also don't know if they were clear just how far into the zombie apocalypse it happened.
> 
> I will say this, though.  I doubt any of us has any idea what our, or anyone else's, reactions to such a situation would be.  Sure, we can talk about it all day, but to actually have to live it?  Who knows what people would do.
> 
> So, particularly if this was supposed to have happened not long after the zombies first rose, it's not completely implausible that someone in the store might do something like rape Abraham's wife, nor is it completely implausible that his wife and kids, after seeing him  murder one or more people, might become so frightened that they would leave.
> 
> Obviously it's not the smart thing to do, but people aren't smart and rational about their decisions when they aren't under the stress of a zombie apocalypse.



True, but I hope I wouldn't have lost my mind so much so that I would be THAT dumb.  Also, what would the family expect him to do under such circumstances?  There are no jails and no judges or juries or courts, and a person or people like that are dangerous to everyone.


----------



## Politico

I read the storyline from the comic. It was in fact a response to his family being attacked. It makes their reaction even more ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> I read the storyline from the comic. It was in fact a response to his family being attacked. It makes their reaction even more ridiculous.



If they would think so lowly of their father/husband, then good riddance!  Lol!  J/K . . . kind of.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
Click to expand...


I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I liked tonight's episode. It started off slow, but it got better as it went on.

Kind of a dumb move all the way around with that van though.

Why did they both get in it? They should have left someone to stand watch.

I also don't really buy that an entire herd could sneak up on them that easily. lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm sure you'll figure _something_ out.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you figure _something_ out.
Click to expand...


I did end up watching some bits and pieces of it during commercial breaks.    I have no idea what is going on though.  Lol.  Meh, I'll probably just watch it next week before the new one comes on.


----------



## Gracie

I was reading another board that is nothing but tv shows and they said the same thing...that yes, whatshisface did indeed kill those guy single handed to protect his family and nobody there could understand the stupid bitch's reaction. One gal said if her husband did that for her and the kids, she would give him the best sex FOREVER..even when she had a headache, lol...not kick him to the curb like that idiot woman did.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you figure _something_ out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did end up watching some bits and pieces of it during commercial breaks.    I have no idea what is going on though.  Lol.  Meh, I'll probably just watch it next week before the new one comes on.
Click to expand...


Let us know when you've got caught up! lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> I was reading another board that is nothing but tv shows and they said the same thing...that yes, whatshisface did indeed kill those guy single handed to protect his family and nobody there could understand the stupid bitch's reaction. One gal said if her husband did that for her and the kids, she would give him the best sex FOREVER..even when she had a headache, lol...not kick him to the curb like that idiot woman did.



I'm almost positive that's why they left it so ambiguous on the show.

The audience simply wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Gracie

I don't read the comic, so I guess I will be caught up with the other Just Tv Show Watchers.


----------



## Gracie

And..it doesn't come on here for another 15 minutes. West Coaster here.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you'll figure _something_ out.
Click to expand...


Yeah this far into it you would figure that wouldnt happen. You also dont turn on lights in a strange city  and then sleep in the same room the light was in.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you figure _something_ out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did end up watching some bits and pieces of it during commercial breaks.    I have no idea what is going on though.  Lol.  Meh, I'll probably just watch it next week before the new one comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you've got caught up! lol
Click to expand...


Oh don't worry about me.  Lol!  That won't be until next Sunday.    I already watched a little of it anyways, like I said.  I was a little confused by the part where it showed Carol in the woods with Darryl's crossbow.  What was that?  Didn't seem to really fit in with the rest of the story.


----------



## Gracie

Manonthestreet said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, raping your "house mates" is a really terrible survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you'll figure _something_ out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this far into it you would figure that wouldnt happen. You also dont turn on lights in a strange city  and then sleep in the same room the light was in.
Click to expand...

Hell, I don't do that NOW, lol. Light in another room. Far away from me. So I can see ya comin' but you can't see me seeing you. LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But... But, zombies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you figure _something_ out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did end up watching some bits and pieces of it during commercial breaks.    I have no idea what is going on though.  Lol.  Meh, I'll probably just watch it next week before the new one comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you've got caught up! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry about me.  Lol!  That won't be until next Sunday.    I already watched a little of it anyways, like I said.  I was a little confused by the part where it showed Carol in the woods with Darryl's crossbow.  What was that?  Didn't seem to really fit in with the rest of the story.
Click to expand...


They were doing flashbacks to previous episodes, so they could show Carol's emotional reactions to various events.

It wasn't anything particularly important. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a terrible dilemma!  The Patriots are playing tonight at 8:30!!!  I'm going to probably have to catch the encore Walking Dead now!    I hope I have the willpower to not check in here and cheat!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you figure _something_ out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did end up watching some bits and pieces of it during commercial breaks.    I have no idea what is going on though.  Lol.  Meh, I'll probably just watch it next week before the new one comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you've got caught up! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry about me.  Lol!  That won't be until next Sunday.    I already watched a little of it anyways, like I said.  I was a little confused by the part where it showed Carol in the woods with Darryl's crossbow.  What was that?  Didn't seem to really fit in with the rest of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were doing flashbacks to previous episodes, so they could show Carol's emotional reactions to various events.
> 
> It wasn't anything particularly important. lol
Click to expand...


Thanks!  Lol.  That's the problem when you only see parts of the show.


----------



## ChrisL

I was glad Darryl didn't leave that kid behind.  Good old Darryl!


----------



## ChrisL

I guess poor Carol really IS hurt and isn't just faking it to get inside the hospital.    Carol has really grown on me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I guess poor Carol really IS hurt and isn't just faking it to get inside the hospital.    Carol has really grown on me.



I wouldn't worry. She'll be fine, I'm sure.


----------



## Gracie

Oy. It does not come on until 9 here. I still have another frigging hour.


----------



## Gracie

If a major player is going to be offed this season, please let it be a couple. Glen and his boring girlfriend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> Oy. It does not come on until 9 here. I still have another frigging hour.



Lol. That sucks.

Try not to read too many spoilers here in the meantime!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess poor Carol really IS hurt and isn't just faking it to get inside the hospital.    Carol has really grown on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry. She'll be fine, I'm sure.
Click to expand...


I hope you're right Gath!    On the bright side, at least the people at the hospital aren't cannibals.  Lol!


----------



## Gracie

I don't mind spoilers. I'm one of those strange ducks that reads the back of the book before starting it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I hope you're right Gath!    On the bright side, at least the people at the hospital aren't cannibals.  Lol!



Way to look at things from the "glass half full" perspective! LOL

Though... To be honest, rapist guy just got killed, so it might not even be all that dangerous for her.


----------



## Judicial review

Ah.. who cares! Ill be in the anal sex thread. Fuck me..


----------



## Sgt_Gath

natrualgas said:


> Ah.. who cares! Ill be in the anal sex thread. Fuck me..



Lol. Might need a link for *that* thread. Haha


----------



## Judicial review

Sgt_Gath said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.. who cares! Ill be in the anal sex thread. Fuck me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Might need a link for *that* thread. Haha
Click to expand...

I got lost for a moment but found my way home.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Gracie said:


> If a major player is going to be offed this season, please let it be a couple. Glen and his boring girlfriend. Thanks in advance.


How dare you suggest offing the eye candy.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.. who cares! Ill be in the anal sex thread. Fuck me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Might need a link for *that* thread. Haha
Click to expand...


Lol!  Here!  It's probably not what you were expecting though.  

Teaching anal sex to 5th graders US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a major player is going to be offed this season, please let it be a couple. Glen and his boring girlfriend. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you suggest offing the eye candy.
Click to expand...


Who Glen?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.. who cares! Ill be in the anal sex thread. Fuck me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Might need a link for *that* thread. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Here!  It's probably not what you were expecting though.
> 
> Teaching anal sex to 5th graders US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Eeeewwwww.... lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.. who cares! Ill be in the anal sex thread. Fuck me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Might need a link for *that* thread. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Here!  It's probably not what you were expecting though.
> 
> Teaching anal sex to 5th graders US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eeeewwwww.... lol
Click to expand...


Tell me about it.


----------



## Gracie

This season is super droll. Boring and dull. *Yawn*


----------



## ChrisL

I couldn't believe Sasha (whatever her name is) let that cop loose.  I knew that guy couldn't be trusted.  When Rick had him at gunpoint, he seemed really suspicious, like he was going to do something stupid, and I didn't trust him at all.


----------



## ChrisL

I didn't post here last night because I didn't want to ruin anything for Sg Gath in case he hadn't had a chance to watch it yet.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I actually kind of liked this week's episode. Something actually happened. lol

The priest is still a freaking wuss. I'm kind of hoping that he dies soon.

If this were real life, Eugene would probably never be waking up at this point.

Abraham needs to chill the Hell out. 

I'll be interested to see what happens with the cops. That was actually a pretty clever ploy on that one guy's part. lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Rosita was also looking *damn* good on the Talking Dead last night. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I didn't post here last night because I didn't want to ruin anything for Sg Gath in case he hadn't had a chance to watch it yet.



It was raining so hard last night that it apparently screwed up the DVR recording on my dish. I had to wait for the 12:30 encore instead.

I was just too tired to comment afterwards. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> I actually kind of liked this week's episode. Something actually happened. lol
> 
> The priest is still a freaking wuss. I'm kind of hoping that he dies soon.
> 
> If this were real life, Eugene would probably never be waking up at this point.
> 
> Abraham needs to chill the Hell out.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens with the cops. That was actually a pretty clever ploy on that one guy's part. lol



That cop didn't fool me at all.  When Rick had him at gunpoint, I knew he was going to be trouble.  I was hoping Rick was going to shoot him them, but of course he didn't (that would make the story boring.  LOL).  

I agree about the priest, and he is another one that I don't trust for some reason.  Something about him is certainly odd.  

Abraham is a ticking time bomb, IMO.  Everyone should watch out for him and his temper.  He lacks self control.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Rosita was also looking *damn* good on the Talking Dead last night. Just sayin'.



I don't watch it, but I did see the very beginning, and I agree she is very beautiful.  They all look so much different!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of liked this week's episode. Something actually happened. lol
> 
> The priest is still a freaking wuss. I'm kind of hoping that he dies soon.
> 
> If this were real life, Eugene would probably never be waking up at this point.
> 
> Abraham needs to chill the Hell out.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens with the cops. That was actually a pretty clever ploy on that one guy's part. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cop didn't fool me at all.  When Rick had him at gunpoint, I knew he was going to be trouble.  I was hoping Rick was going to shoot him them, but of course he didn't (that would make the story boring.  LOL).
> 
> I agree about the priest, and he is another one that I don't trust for some reason.  Something about him is certainly odd.
> 
> Abraham is a ticking time bomb, IMO.  Everyone should watch out for him and his temper.  He lacks self control.
Click to expand...


It was the "nice" cop too. lol

Though, to be fair, I guess we could have killed her. All he really did was knock her out so he could get away.

The priest is just a coward, and a general spaz to boot. He doesn't add anything but useless drama.

Abraham actually is useful to the group though, so I hope he gets over it and comes to his senses soon.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of liked this week's episode. Something actually happened. lol
> 
> The priest is still a freaking wuss. I'm kind of hoping that he dies soon.
> 
> If this were real life, Eugene would probably never be waking up at this point.
> 
> Abraham needs to chill the Hell out.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens with the cops. That was actually a pretty clever ploy on that one guy's part. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cop didn't fool me at all.  When Rick had him at gunpoint, I knew he was going to be trouble.  I was hoping Rick was going to shoot him them, but of course he didn't (that would make the story boring.  LOL).
> 
> I agree about the priest, and he is another one that I don't trust for some reason.  Something about him is certainly odd.
> 
> Abraham is a ticking time bomb, IMO.  Everyone should watch out for him and his temper.  He lacks self control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the "nice" cop too. lol
> 
> Though, to be fair, I guess we could have killed her. All he really did was knock her out so he could get away.
> 
> The priest is just a coward, and a general spaz to boot. He doesn't add anything but useless drama.
> 
> Abraham actually is useful to the group though, so I hope he gets over it and comes to his senses soon.
Click to expand...


I think everyone is entitled to the occasional "melt down" given the circumstances, but Abraham seems to be incredibly violent and angry person.  

I'm still trying to figure out the preacher.  I know that he's weak, but it seems to me that something else might be going on with him.    Just my guesses though.  I've never read the comics or anything.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The priest is wracked with guilt because he locked out all his parishioners and they all turned.  They wrote "you will burn for this" on the side of the church,  meaning he will burn in hell for locking them out.  I think he's also going off the deep end from everything, including his guilt.  Still can't figure out why he's wandering around out there.  He obviously doesn't want to die or turn, as he fought off that walker.  But when it came time to smash her skull he saw her cross and couldn't do it.  So ... why is he wandering around out there?  Is he looking for someone else?  Is he looking for answers?  Is he looking for God?  Is he looking for a way to redeem himself, maybe a parishioner who is still alive that he can save? 

Abraham gets on my nerves, don't really like him.  Yeah, yeah he saw his family all die ... so did most everyone else.  Big tough guy isn't.  Eugene is just one weird dude after all, eh?  lol  He's smart that he got everyone to help him.  What now?  I thought he died and turned last night when I heard him moaning.  Maybe he did? 

When that cop was strangling Daryl I could not figure out why Daryl was trying to get hold of the chompy walker ... he squished those walker eyeballs right outta that walkers head and used the skull as a weapon!  ha, ha, ha!


----------



## High_Gravity

Sgt_Gath said:


> Rosita was also looking *damn* good on the Talking Dead last night. Just sayin'.


 
She was smoking hot on the Talking Dead.


----------



## High_Gravity

Taking down that hospital should not be this hard, Ricks group has the numbers, the element of surprise and overall just better more experienced fighters. The Governor would have taken the hospital in 15 minutes and had Dawn naked bent over her desk.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

High_Gravity said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosita was also looking *damn* good on the Talking Dead last night. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was smoking hot on the Talking Dead.
Click to expand...


Hell yea. Little black dress, bright red lipstick, and her hair all done up right?

_*Daaayuuum*,_ man.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sgt_Gath said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosita was also looking *damn* good on the Talking Dead last night. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was smoking hot on the Talking Dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell yea. Little black dress, bright red lipstick, and her hair all done up right?
> 
> _*Daaayuuum*,_ man.
Click to expand...

 
I'd still put Maggie over her though!


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> The priest is wracked with guilt because he locked out all his parishioners and they all turned.  They wrote "you will burn for this" on the side of the church,  meaning he will burn in hell for locking them out.  I think he's also going off the deep end from everything, including his guilt.  Still can't figure out why he's wandering around out there.  He obviously doesn't want to die or turn, as he fought off that walker.  But when it came time to smash her skull he saw her cross and couldn't do it.  So ... why is he wandering around out there?  Is he looking for someone else?  Is he looking for answers?  Is he looking for God?  Is he looking for a way to redeem himself, maybe a parishioner who is still alive that he can save?
> 
> Abraham gets on my nerves, don't really like him.  Yeah, yeah he saw his family all die ... so did most everyone else.  Big tough guy isn't.  Eugene is just one weird dude after all, eh?  lol  He's smart that he got everyone to help him.  What now?  I thought he died and turned last night when I heard him moaning.  Maybe he did?
> 
> When that cop was strangling Daryl I could not figure out why Daryl was trying to get hold of the chompy walker ... he squished those walker eyeballs right outta that walkers head and used the skull as a weapon!  ha, ha, ha!



I was worried that Darryl was going to get bit by a zombie head!


----------



## High_Gravity

I predict Ricks group will take the hospital in the mid season finale but it will be much harder than it should have, and they will lose people and people will get hurt in the process.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ChrisL said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The priest is wracked with guilt because he locked out all his parishioners and they all turned.  They wrote "you will burn for this" on the side of the church,  meaning he will burn in hell for locking them out.  I think he's also going off the deep end from everything, including his guilt.  Still can't figure out why he's wandering around out there.  He obviously doesn't want to die or turn, as he fought off that walker.  But when it came time to smash her skull he saw her cross and couldn't do it.  So ... why is he wandering around out there?  Is he looking for someone else?  Is he looking for answers?  Is he looking for God?  Is he looking for a way to redeem himself, maybe a parishioner who is still alive that he can save?
> 
> Abraham gets on my nerves, don't really like him.  Yeah, yeah he saw his family all die ... so did most everyone else.  Big tough guy isn't.  Eugene is just one weird dude after all, eh?  lol  He's smart that he got everyone to help him.  What now?  I thought he died and turned last night when I heard him moaning.  Maybe he did?
> 
> When that cop was strangling Daryl I could not figure out why Daryl was trying to get hold of the chompy walker ... he squished those walker eyeballs right outta that walkers head and used the skull as a weapon!  ha, ha, ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that Darryl was going to get bit by a zombie head!
Click to expand...


Me too  .... but tptb will not kill Daryl off.  No way.  I don't think they'll off Carol either --- hope not, anyways.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of liked this week's episode. Something actually happened. lol
> 
> The priest is still a freaking wuss. I'm kind of hoping that he dies soon.
> 
> If this were real life, Eugene would probably never be waking up at this point.
> 
> Abraham needs to chill the Hell out.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens with the cops. That was actually a pretty clever ploy on that one guy's part. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cop didn't fool me at all.  When Rick had him at gunpoint, I knew he was going to be trouble.  I was hoping Rick was going to shoot him them, but of course he didn't (that would make the story boring.  LOL).
> 
> I agree about the priest, and he is another one that I don't trust for some reason.  Something about him is certainly odd.
> 
> Abraham is a ticking time bomb, IMO.  Everyone should watch out for him and his temper.  He lacks self control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the "nice" cop too. lol
> 
> Though, to be fair, I guess we could have killed her. All he really did was knock her out so he could get away.
> 
> The priest is just a coward, and a general spaz to boot. He doesn't add anything but useless drama.
> 
> Abraham actually is useful to the group though, so I hope he gets over it and comes to his senses soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think everyone is entitled to the occasional "melt down" given the circumstances, but Abraham seems to be incredibly violent and angry person.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the preacher.  I know that he's weak, but it seems to me that something else might be going on with him.    Just my guesses though.  I've never read the comics or anything.
Click to expand...




Zoom-boing said:


> The priest is wracked with guilt because he locked out all his parishioners and they all turned.  They wrote "you will burn for this" on the side of the church,  meaning he will burn in hell for locking them out.  I think he's also going off the deep end from everything, including his guilt.  Still can't figure out why he's wandering around out there.  He obviously doesn't want to die or turn, as he fought off that walker.  But when it came time to smash her skull he saw her cross and couldn't do it.  So ... why is he wandering around out there?  Is he looking for someone else?  Is he looking for answers?  Is he looking for God?  Is he looking for a way to redeem himself, maybe a parishioner who is still alive that he can save?
> 
> Abraham gets on my nerves, don't really like him.  Yeah, yeah he saw his family all die ... so did most everyone else.  Big tough guy isn't.  Eugene is just one weird dude after all, eh?  lol  He's smart that he got everyone to help him.  What now?  I thought he died and turned last night when I heard him moaning.  Maybe he did?
> 
> When that cop was strangling Daryl I could not figure out why Daryl was trying to get hold of the chompy walker ... he squished those walker eyeballs right outta that walkers head and used the skull as a weapon!  ha, ha, ha!



Like Chris said, I think the priest is just kind of weak in general. That could be excusable if he wasn't such a pissant about it as well, but, unfortunately, he is.

The guy's basically a backstabbing murderous jerkoff with delusions of being a religious pacifist. Screw that.

He just needs to die already. lol

Agreed on Abraham. He's overreacting, and he is overly violent.

However, they still need his skills, IMO.


----------



## High_Gravity

Abraham can lay down a can of fucking whup ass and is probably the strongest in their group besides Rick, they DEFINENTLY need him.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of liked this week's episode. Something actually happened. lol
> 
> The priest is still a freaking wuss. I'm kind of hoping that he dies soon.
> 
> If this were real life, Eugene would probably never be waking up at this point.
> 
> Abraham needs to chill the Hell out.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens with the cops. That was actually a pretty clever ploy on that one guy's part. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cop didn't fool me at all.  When Rick had him at gunpoint, I knew he was going to be trouble.  I was hoping Rick was going to shoot him them, but of course he didn't (that would make the story boring.  LOL).
> 
> I agree about the priest, and he is another one that I don't trust for some reason.  Something about him is certainly odd.
> 
> Abraham is a ticking time bomb, IMO.  Everyone should watch out for him and his temper.  He lacks self control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the "nice" cop too. lol
> 
> Though, to be fair, I guess we could have killed her. All he really did was knock her out so he could get away.
> 
> The priest is just a coward, and a general spaz to boot. He doesn't add anything but useless drama.
> 
> Abraham actually is useful to the group though, so I hope he gets over it and comes to his senses soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think everyone is entitled to the occasional "melt down" given the circumstances, but Abraham seems to be incredibly violent and angry person.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the preacher.  I know that he's weak, but it seems to me that something else might be going on with him.    Just my guesses though.  I've never read the comics or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The priest is wracked with guilt because he locked out all his parishioners and they all turned.  They wrote "you will burn for this" on the side of the church,  meaning he will burn in hell for locking them out.  I think he's also going off the deep end from everything, including his guilt.  Still can't figure out why he's wandering around out there.  He obviously doesn't want to die or turn, as he fought off that walker.  But when it came time to smash her skull he saw her cross and couldn't do it.  So ... why is he wandering around out there?  Is he looking for someone else?  Is he looking for answers?  Is he looking for God?  Is he looking for a way to redeem himself, maybe a parishioner who is still alive that he can save?
> 
> Abraham gets on my nerves, don't really like him.  Yeah, yeah he saw his family all die ... so did most everyone else.  Big tough guy isn't.  Eugene is just one weird dude after all, eh?  lol  He's smart that he got everyone to help him.  What now?  I thought he died and turned last night when I heard him moaning.  Maybe he did?
> 
> When that cop was strangling Daryl I could not figure out why Daryl was trying to get hold of the chompy walker ... he squished those walker eyeballs right outta that walkers head and used the skull as a weapon!  ha, ha, ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Chris said, I think the priest is just kind of weak in general. That could be excusable if he wasn't such a pissant about it as well, but, unfortunately, he is.
> 
> The guy's basically a backstabbing murderous jerkoff with delusions of being a religious pacifist. Screw that.
> 
> He just needs to die already. lol
> 
> Agreed on Abraham. He's overreacting, and he is overly violent.
> 
> However, they still need his skills, IMO.
Click to expand...


Maybe the priest had a kid with that glasses-walker woman and even though he's terrified of the walkers, he's still going out there to look for the kid?  Don't know.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Abraham can lay down a can of fucking whup ass and is probably the strongest in their group besides Rick, they DEFINENTLY need him.



Oh absolutely ... but not like this, just frozen and useless.  He needs to get over it!  lol


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham can lay down a can of fucking whup ass and is probably the strongest in their group besides Rick, they DEFINENTLY need him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh absolutely ... but not like this, just frozen and useless.  He needs to get over it!  lol
Click to expand...

 
He will, he just found out the mission he believed in to his very bones was a total lie. He'll come around soon.


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham can lay down a can of fucking whup ass and is probably the strongest in their group besides Rick, they DEFINENTLY need him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh absolutely ... but not like this, just frozen and useless.  He needs to get over it!  lol
Click to expand...


To be fair though, he was going to kill himself when he came upon whats-his-name.  That was the whole reason he decided to continue living, so I don't blame him for being really angry about it, but he is a big dangerous man IMO.  I wouldn't want to have to rely on someone who, if they get angry with me, might beat the living hell out of me!


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The priest is wracked with guilt because he locked out all his parishioners and they all turned.  They wrote "you will burn for this" on the side of the church,  meaning he will burn in hell for locking them out.  I think he's also going off the deep end from everything, including his guilt.  Still can't figure out why he's wandering around out there.  He obviously doesn't want to die or turn, as he fought off that walker.  But when it came time to smash her skull he saw her cross and couldn't do it.  So ... why is he wandering around out there?  Is he looking for someone else?  Is he looking for answers?  Is he looking for God?  Is he looking for a way to redeem himself, maybe a parishioner who is still alive that he can save?
> 
> Abraham gets on my nerves, don't really like him.  Yeah, yeah he saw his family all die ... so did most everyone else.  Big tough guy isn't.  Eugene is just one weird dude after all, eh?  lol  He's smart that he got everyone to help him.  What now?  I thought he died and turned last night when I heard him moaning.  Maybe he did?
> 
> When that cop was strangling Daryl I could not figure out why Daryl was trying to get hold of the chompy walker ... he squished those walker eyeballs right outta that walkers head and used the skull as a weapon!  ha, ha, ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that Darryl was going to get bit by a zombie head!
Click to expand...

 
That cop almost had Daryl.


----------



## GHook93

My Season Finale: I think it will start with a negotiation and the lady cop is willing to agree to it. Then she gets couped and there will be a fight for the hospital! My guess is Dawn is setting up Beth for something by giving her the key. There will be a casualty or two. My guess is Tyreese and Noah. I think the doctor saves Beth and dies in the process in an attempt to redeem himself. Carol and Beth live. The hospital, like every place there is a major battle at, ends with a walker infestation and unable to be a sanctuary!


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?



I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.
Click to expand...

 
And keep that Doctor alive, I would definently try to stay in that hospital as long as I could.


----------



## Gracie

I am very over glen and his girlfriend. Off both of them. And PLEASE have the preacher eaten. He is just too cowardly to breathe. Bet the actor playing him is disgusted as well.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> I am very over glen and his girlfriend. Off both of them. And PLEASE have the preacher eaten. He is just too cowardly to breathe. Bet the actor playing him is disgusted as well.



I think something else is going on with the preacher man, something else is driving him and his fear.

I still like Glenn and Maggie!  Hope they don't off them!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Tyrese is actually a pretty major player in the comics, from what I've heard, so I doubt he's going anywhere.

Noah is probably toast, however. Beth could be a gonner as well.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The priest is wracked with guilt because he locked out all his parishioners and they all turned.  They wrote "you will burn for this" on the side of the church,  meaning he will burn in hell for locking them out.  I think he's also going off the deep end from everything, including his guilt.  Still can't figure out why he's wandering around out there.  He obviously doesn't want to die or turn, as he fought off that walker.  But when it came time to smash her skull he saw her cross and couldn't do it.  So ... why is he wandering around out there?  Is he looking for someone else?  Is he looking for answers?  Is he looking for God?  Is he looking for a way to redeem himself, maybe a parishioner who is still alive that he can save?
> 
> Abraham gets on my nerves, don't really like him.  Yeah, yeah he saw his family all die ... so did most everyone else.  Big tough guy isn't.  Eugene is just one weird dude after all, eh?  lol  He's smart that he got everyone to help him.  What now?  I thought he died and turned last night when I heard him moaning.  Maybe he did?
> 
> When that cop was strangling Daryl I could not figure out why Daryl was trying to get hold of the chompy walker ... he squished those walker eyeballs right outta that walkers head and used the skull as a weapon!  ha, ha, ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that Darryl was going to get bit by a zombie head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That cop almost had Daryl.
Click to expand...


That's true, but those zombie heads were disgusting.


----------



## High_Gravity

Am I the only one who likes Noah lol? hes a smart kid, would like to see more of him. He can be BFF's with Carl.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> Am I the only one who likes Noah lol? hes a smart kid, would like to see more of him. He can be BFF's with Carl.



He seems okay.  Don't really know too much about him yet though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

High_Gravity said:


> Am I the only one who likes Noah lol? hes a smart kid, would like to see more of him. He can be BFF's with Carl.



I don't have any problem with him. I just think he seems like the most "expendable" member on the team at the moment. 

I'd be surprised if he lived as such. lol


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.
Click to expand...


Not in the cards. Once they free Beth and Carol that place will be a Walker stronghold. Think Terminus, Woodbury and the Prison. After the fighting the Walkers take over.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I am very over glen and his girlfriend. Off both of them. And PLEASE have the preacher eaten. He is just too cowardly to breathe. Bet the actor playing him is disgusted as well.



Yep Glenn and Maggie have gone down. I won't miss either that much. Best characters are Daryl, Rick, Tyreese, Carol, Rosita, Abraham and Eugene (I like his character)!

Death Prediction: Beth, Noah, Glenn & Tyreese.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the cards. Once they free Beth and Carol that place will be a Walker stronghold. Think Terminus, Woodbury and the Prison. After the fighting the Walkers take over.
Click to expand...


Actually, they're just supposed to do a trade, remember?


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very over glen and his girlfriend. Off both of them. And PLEASE have the preacher eaten. He is just too cowardly to breathe. Bet the actor playing him is disgusted as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Glenn and Maggie have gone down. I won't miss either that much. Best characters are Daryl, Rick, Tyreese, Carol, Rosita, Abraham and Eugene (I like his character)!
> 
> Death Prediction: Beth, Noah, Glenn & Tyreese.
Click to expand...


No Michone???


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the cards. Once they free Beth and Carol that place will be a Walker stronghold. Think Terminus, Woodbury and the Prison. After the fighting the Walkers take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they're just supposed to do a trade, remember?
Click to expand...

I like the just kill em' all plan better.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the cards. Once they free Beth and Carol that place will be a Walker stronghold. Think Terminus, Woodbury and the Prison. After the fighting the Walkers take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they're just supposed to do a trade, remember?
Click to expand...

 
Since that Cop knocked Sasha out and ran out of there, I highly doubt any trade will take place.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the cards. Once they free Beth and Carol that place will be a Walker stronghold. Think Terminus, Woodbury and the Prison. After the fighting the Walkers take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they're just supposed to do a trade, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that Cop knocked Sasha out and ran out of there, I highly doubt any trade will take place.
Click to expand...


You don't think they'll catch him?  Can't be too hard to catch him.  There must be more people around besides just Sasha.  I would have never left just one person to watch the prisoner anyways.  I would always have at least two.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Noah hangs on, the rest of that sounds on point. I think a major character will die next episode. Do you think after Ricks group takes the hospital they will stay for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the cards. Once they free Beth and Carol that place will be a Walker stronghold. Think Terminus, Woodbury and the Prison. After the fighting the Walkers take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they're just supposed to do a trade, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that Cop knocked Sasha out and ran out of there, I highly doubt any trade will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think they'll catch him?  Can't be too hard to catch him.  There must be more people around besides just Sasha.  I would have never left just one person to watch the prisoner anyways.  I would always have at least two.
Click to expand...

 
I have a feeling he makes it back to the hospital, before Rick and the group show up for negociations. I hope they catch him but it looks like they don't, that cop totally played them for fools and caught them with their pants down. He was a total liar and everything he told Rick was completely false.


----------



## High_Gravity

It looked like Rick left one person with each cop and took the rest and headed to the hospital, thats what it looked like to me anyways.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before that preacher gets it.  If they were smart, they would take over the hospital and stay.  It's a nice secure place with all the amenities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the cards. Once they free Beth and Carol that place will be a Walker stronghold. Think Terminus, Woodbury and the Prison. After the fighting the Walkers take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they're just supposed to do a trade, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that Cop knocked Sasha out and ran out of there, I highly doubt any trade will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think they'll catch him?  Can't be too hard to catch him.  There must be more people around besides just Sasha.  I would have never left just one person to watch the prisoner anyways.  I would always have at least two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he makes it back to the hospital, before Rick and the group show up for negociations. I hope they catch him but it looks like they don't, that cop totally played them for fools and caught them with their pants down. He was a total liar and everything he told Rick was completely false.
Click to expand...


Yup, I knew Rick should have just shot him to begin with.  He looked like trouble to me.  They still have the other cops to negotiate with though.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the cards. Once they free Beth and Carol that place will be a Walker stronghold. Think Terminus, Woodbury and the Prison. After the fighting the Walkers take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they're just supposed to do a trade, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that Cop knocked Sasha out and ran out of there, I highly doubt any trade will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think they'll catch him?  Can't be too hard to catch him.  There must be more people around besides just Sasha.  I would have never left just one person to watch the prisoner anyways.  I would always have at least two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he makes it back to the hospital, before Rick and the group show up for negociations. I hope they catch him but it looks like they don't, that cop totally played them for fools and caught them with their pants down. He was a total liar and everything he told Rick was completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I knew Rick should have just shot him to begin with.  He looked like trouble to me.  They still have the other cops to negotiate with though.
Click to expand...

 
I just have a feeling that Cop that got away changed things, he seemed to be the much smarter one out of the 3. He seemed ok and Noah vouched for him but I don't believe him at all, I believe that cop is much worse than Dawn.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they're just supposed to do a trade, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that Cop knocked Sasha out and ran out of there, I highly doubt any trade will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think they'll catch him?  Can't be too hard to catch him.  There must be more people around besides just Sasha.  I would have never left just one person to watch the prisoner anyways.  I would always have at least two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he makes it back to the hospital, before Rick and the group show up for negociations. I hope they catch him but it looks like they don't, that cop totally played them for fools and caught them with their pants down. He was a total liar and everything he told Rick was completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I knew Rick should have just shot him to begin with.  He looked like trouble to me.  They still have the other cops to negotiate with though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just have a feeling that Cop that got away changed things, he seemed to be the much smarter one out of the 3. He seemed ok and Noah vouched for him but I don't believe him at all, I believe that cop is much worse than Dawn.
Click to expand...


You could be right.    Isn't this weekend, the season finale?  What in the hell kind of season is that?  From October to November is a "season" now?    I find the way they break this show up into their own little seasons to be one of the most annoying things.  How about they work for 3 months or maybe even 4 before having a break like other shows?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since that Cop knocked Sasha out and ran out of there, I highly doubt any trade will take place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think they'll catch him?  Can't be too hard to catch him.  There must be more people around besides just Sasha.  I would have never left just one person to watch the prisoner anyways.  I would always have at least two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he makes it back to the hospital, before Rick and the group show up for negociations. I hope they catch him but it looks like they don't, that cop totally played them for fools and caught them with their pants down. He was a total liar and everything he told Rick was completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I knew Rick should have just shot him to begin with.  He looked like trouble to me.  They still have the other cops to negotiate with though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just have a feeling that Cop that got away changed things, he seemed to be the much smarter one out of the 3. He seemed ok and Noah vouched for him but I don't believe him at all, I believe that cop is much worse than Dawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could be right.    Isn't this weekend, the season finale?  What in the hell kind of season is that?  From October to November is a "season" now?    I find the way they break this show up into their own little seasons to be one of the most annoying things.  How about they work for 3 months or maybe even 4 before having a break like other shows?
Click to expand...

 
Its the mid season finale, the season picks up again in February. There should be like 8 episodes left.Gotham took a break till January as well, I think the only show that doesn't take breaks is Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think they'll catch him?  Can't be too hard to catch him.  There must be more people around besides just Sasha.  I would have never left just one person to watch the prisoner anyways.  I would always have at least two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he makes it back to the hospital, before Rick and the group show up for negociations. I hope they catch him but it looks like they don't, that cop totally played them for fools and caught them with their pants down. He was a total liar and everything he told Rick was completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I knew Rick should have just shot him to begin with.  He looked like trouble to me.  They still have the other cops to negotiate with though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just have a feeling that Cop that got away changed things, he seemed to be the much smarter one out of the 3. He seemed ok and Noah vouched for him but I don't believe him at all, I believe that cop is much worse than Dawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could be right.    Isn't this weekend, the season finale?  What in the hell kind of season is that?  From October to November is a "season" now?    I find the way they break this show up into their own little seasons to be one of the most annoying things.  How about they work for 3 months or maybe even 4 before having a break like other shows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the mid season finale, the season picks up again in February. There should be like 8 episodes left.Gotham took a break till January as well, I think the only show that doesn't take breaks is Sons of Anarchy.
Click to expand...


Oh, they don't need that many breaks.  I work all year at a crappy job with crappy pay and don't have nearly as many vacations.  The spoiled brats!


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he makes it back to the hospital, before Rick and the group show up for negociations. I hope they catch him but it looks like they don't, that cop totally played them for fools and caught them with their pants down. He was a total liar and everything he told Rick was completely false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I knew Rick should have just shot him to begin with.  He looked like trouble to me.  They still have the other cops to negotiate with though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just have a feeling that Cop that got away changed things, he seemed to be the much smarter one out of the 3. He seemed ok and Noah vouched for him but I don't believe him at all, I believe that cop is much worse than Dawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could be right.    Isn't this weekend, the season finale?  What in the hell kind of season is that?  From October to November is a "season" now?    I find the way they break this show up into their own little seasons to be one of the most annoying things.  How about they work for 3 months or maybe even 4 before having a break like other shows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the mid season finale, the season picks up again in February. There should be like 8 episodes left.Gotham took a break till January as well, I think the only show that doesn't take breaks is Sons of Anarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't need that many breaks.  I work all year at a crappy job with crappy pay and don't have nearly as many vacations.  The spoiled brats!
Click to expand...

 
I agree, the breaks are bullshit.


----------



## Montrovant

If you don't want breaks, either DVR the shows and wait or Netflix/dvd when the season is over. 

I've done that with shows before, but I admit, it's hard to wait!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> If you don't want breaks, either DVR the shows and wait or Netflix/dvd when the season is over.
> 
> I've done that with shows before, but I admit, it's hard to wait!



There are too many breaks!  At least it's football season and we have something to watch on Sundays!


----------



## Gracie

By the words he spoke..I think Daryl is going to be killed off...or Rick:

The Walking Dead s Daryl Prepare Yourself for a Devastating Mid-Season Finale - Yahoo TV


----------



## Zoom-boing

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

NOT BETH!

Did NOT see that one coming! Did anyone watch The Talking Dead w/Emily Kinney?  She is so sweet, got so emotional talking about it. 

ACK!!!  I don't want her dead.    At least she won't turn.


----------



## GHook93

Mid-season finale came and went and this is how I sum up the 1st half of the season. First 3 episodes of the season were rock solid and awesome. The rest of the 1st half was dry, boring and over all sucked. The death of Beth was anti-climatic. Her death was unnatural and unnecessary. 

They now have another Black character: Michonne, Sasha, Tyreese, Noah and Morgan. I honestly think the show is trying to make up for the make-believe bullshit calls of racism for to quickly killing off black characters. I truly believe it's PCness at this point. Don't get me wrong, Tyreese and Morgan are two of my favs and I like Noah!


----------



## Gracie

Oy. What the hell is the purpose of that wienie preacher? Let him die soon and off my screen. What a pansy chickenshit.

And Beth dying. Um. Ok. No biggie for me, anyway. They left her off too many shows to truly miss her much. And Maggie's fake breakdown. Not once did she ever mention Beth. Guess it wasn't in the script.


----------



## Billo_Really

Fuck man, I'm in shock!


----------



## Gracie

I hope Noah hangs around. I like him, too.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just watched Talking Dead, PROMINENT gay character to be introduced soon. 

Really? Will you please shove some more of this politically correct bullshit that has absolutely no place in this show down my throat.... 
And don't tell me it's not forced pc bullshit because if it wasn't the producer wouldn't have gone out of his way to explain the sexuality of a character that hasn't even been introduced yet. No other characters sexual preferences have been announced yet "this" new character does? WTF


----------



## Gracie

Whats the purpose of a gay person without another one for potential hookup romance? And since when is battling zombies a sexual preference thing? Oy.


----------



## Montrovant

While I didn't see anything wrong with Beth's character, I'm so glad the whole hospital arc seems to be over.  It was terrible.  They tried to shoehorn in far too much and left too much to the imagination, for a character that hadn't been all that prominent before.  It was also a ridiculously stupid death.

I'm guessing that both the preacher and the hospital were used to show what clinging to the past, the old way of the world, does in the post-zombie world.  That the preacher is still around could be for a number of reasons; to show his transition to a survivor like the rest of the group, or maybe as a counter to the callousness and pessimism which is an outgrowth of the lives they lead.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Whats the purpose of a gay person without another one for potential hookup romance? And since when is battling zombies a sexual preference thing? Oy.



Isn't the girl who came to the group from the Governor's last group gay?  I thought she'd had a girlfriend before.


----------



## Gracie

Beth has been absent far too long for the hoopla of her being killed off. Like, big whoop. And why did daryl cry being interviewed that thats all he did when he found out who was being offed? 

The whole season this go round seemed kinda empty, rushed, and boring.


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the purpose of a gay person without another one for potential hookup romance? And since when is battling zombies a sexual preference thing? Oy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the girl who came to the group from the Governor's last group gay?  I thought she'd had a girlfriend before.
Click to expand...

No clue. I don't pay much attention the sex parts of this zombie show. It is fast losing interest to me.


----------



## Politico

Zoom-boing said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> NOT BETH!
> 
> Did NOT see that one coming! Did anyone watch The Talking Dead w/Emily Kinney?  She is so sweet, got so emotional talking about it.
> 
> ACK!!!  I don't want her dead.    At least she won't turn.


I saw it like 12 pages ago. And YEEEESSS thank God it happened. And of course she got emotional. She just lost her job.


----------



## High_Gravity

R.I.P Beth.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> I hope Noah hangs around. I like him, too.


 
I like Noah, plus he said he is from Richmond which is close to the Alexandra safe zone, which apparently where the group goes in the comic. I see him sticking around for a little bit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just watched Talking Dead, PROMINENT gay character to be introduced soon.
> 
> Really? Will you please shove some more of this politically correct bullshit that has absolutely no place in this show down my throat....
> And don't tell me it's not forced pc bullshit because if it wasn't the producer wouldn't have gone out of his way to explain the sexuality of a character that hasn't even been introduced yet. No other characters sexual preferences have been announced yet "this" new character does? WTF


Noah and Rick become the first post apocalyptic gay interracial couple

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## ChrisL

I wasn't surprised that Beth was offed, but I was kind of shocked about how it happened.    It seemed to happen SO quickly.  I won't really miss her that much, TBH.  She was actually one of my least favorite characters on the show.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> Beth has been absent far too long for the hoopla of her being killed off. Like, big whoop. And why did daryl cry being interviewed that thats all he did when he found out who was being offed?
> 
> The whole season this go round seemed kinda empty, rushed, and boring.


 
Well Beth has been part of the cast for like 3-4 years now, hes probably sad she will be leaving, its like losing a close co worker you've worked with for years.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Daryl and Beth got very close over the past season or two, he was like a big brother to her.  Of course he bawled.  Why is anyone surprised at his reaction?  Beth was well-loved by everyone within the group, but especially Daryl.

I liked Beth.  She was the innocence of the show but grew from that into a much stronger fighter, gaining a lot of confidence along the way.  

When Dawn shot her, I think it was just 'cop reflex', Dawn just reacted to Beth stabbing her (still not sure why Beth did that ... what did she mean when she said 'I get it now'?).

The whole 'bad cop' thing at the hospital ... meh, didn't really pull me in, was kind of just waiting for that to be over so the gang could carry on. 

Didn't see all of The Talking Dead ... they're introducing another gay character?  Why?  What's the point?  I stop watching another show because of their shoving of the gay down viewers throats.  Hope TWD doesn't make the same mistake.


----------



## High_Gravity

I like the way Rick took care of the running cop, did you guys notice when he said "You can't go back Bob", thats exactly what Gareth said in the season opener to the groups Bob.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Daryl and Beth got very close over the past season or two, he was like a big brother to her.  Of course he bawled.  Why is anyone surprised at his reaction?  Beth was well-loved by everyone within the group, but especially Daryl.
> 
> I liked Beth.  She was the innocence of the show but grew from that into a much stronger fighter, gaining a lot of confidence along the way.
> 
> When Dawn shot her, I think it was just 'cop reflex', Dawn just reacted to Beth stabbing her (still not sure why Beth did that ... what did she mean when she said 'I get it now'?).
> 
> The whole 'bad cop' thing at the hospital ... meh, didn't really pull me in, was kind of just waiting for that to be over so the gang could carry on.
> 
> Didn't see all of The Talking Dead ... they're introducing another gay character?  Why?  What's the point?  I stop watching another show because of their shoving of the gay down viewers throats.  Hope TWD doesn't make the same mistake.


 
From what I understand people wanted Darly to be gay, so instead their bringing in a character from the comic who is gay Jesus. They already have the lesbian character Tara so I don't get it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Also when Dawn shot Beth she looked very regretful right after but Daryl didn't care as soon as that happened he went into full blown Rick mode. I wonder if Daryl is gonna start being more hardcore like Rick is right now.


----------



## JWBooth

I think Daryl as a moderating influence on Rick is now a thing of the past.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> NOT BETH!
> 
> Did NOT see that one coming! Did anyone watch The Talking Dead w/Emily Kinney?  She is so sweet, got so emotional talking about it.
> 
> ACK!!!  I don't want her dead.    At least she won't turn.



I wasn't overly attached to her, but I did like her innocence and purity!


Gracie said:


> I hope Noah hangs around. I like him, too.


Noah is walker food


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> NOT BETH!
> 
> Did NOT see that one coming! Did anyone watch The Talking Dead w/Emily Kinney?  She is so sweet, got so emotional talking about it.
> 
> ACK!!!  I don't want her dead.    At least she won't turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't overly attached to her, but I did like her innocence and purity!
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Noah hangs around. I like him, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noah is walker food
Click to expand...


That's how I felt about her. I was just so surprised, wasn't really expecting it to be her. It was really sweet when she was on The Talking Dead and trying to be positive but she just choked several times describing the working relationship she had with everyone.  I haven't seen anyone else get so emotional (and no, it wasn't just because she's now out of a job).  Likely being so young her emotions are close to the surface.

Yeah, Noah will be walker lunch cause he's got bum legs and can't move very quickly.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I like the way Rick took care of the running cop, did you guys notice when he said "You can't go back Bob", thats exactly what Gareth said in the season opener to the groups Bob.



I didn't notice that. Good call. Rick could have stopped the cop in a way in which he could have been traded!


----------



## BlackSand

Beth's growing awareness of reality and subsequent death was just a reinforcement of the Season 5 overall reoccurring theme regarding the death of innocence and the futility in attempting to reconstruct the past.

They are where they are now ... Whatever happens ... Nobody and nothing will ever be the same as it was.

.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way Rick took care of the running cop, did you guys notice when he said "You can't go back Bob", thats exactly what Gareth said in the season opener to the groups Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that. Good call. Rick could have stopped the cop in a way in which he could have been traded!
Click to expand...

 
Rick didn't have to hit the guy that hard with the car, he hit that man to kill him. I don't think he had to do that, but Rick isn't giving other people that many chances anymore. The cop should have just stopped.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> NOT BETH!
> 
> Did NOT see that one coming! Did anyone watch The Talking Dead w/Emily Kinney?  She is so sweet, got so emotional talking about it.
> 
> ACK!!!  I don't want her dead.    At least she won't turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't overly attached to her, but I did like her innocence and purity!
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Noah hangs around. I like him, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noah is walker food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how I felt about her. I was just so surprised, wasn't really expecting it to be her. It was really sweet when she was on The Talking Dead and trying to be positive but she just choked several times describing the working relationship she had with everyone.  I haven't seen anyone else get so emotional (and no, it wasn't just because she's now out of a job).  Likely being so young her emotions are close to the surface.
> 
> Yeah, Noah will be walker lunch cause he's got bum legs and can't move very quickly.
Click to expand...

 
I think Noah will be with them until the next season at least, he is from Richmond and has family in the Alexandria safe zone.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way Rick took care of the running cop, did you guys notice when he said "You can't go back Bob", thats exactly what Gareth said in the season opener to the groups Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that. Good call. Rick could have stopped the cop in a way in which he could have been traded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick didn't have to hit the guy that hard with the car, he hit that man to kill him. I don't think he had to do that, but Rick isn't giving other people that many chances anymore. The cop should have just stopped.
Click to expand...


I really don't see Rick as the bad guy people want to make him out as being sometimes.

I see Rick as a man who realizes the gravity of existing circumstances and who discriminates against threats to his group (family). He wants to trust people (like Noah) and does ... Same as he trusted the officer after speaking with him. He just doesn't respect the lives of people he cannot trust.

I am with Rick there ... I was bummed when the cop he ran over burned him. The cop was one of the first rational sounding people they had met in a long time ... I was looking forward to seeing him add some balance. Luckily he was built up and destroyed quickly ... Allowing less time for me to like him more and screw things up worse.

.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke


----------



## cereal_killer

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> NOT BETH!
> 
> Did NOT see that one coming! Did anyone watch The Talking Dead w/Emily Kinney?  She is so sweet, got so emotional talking about it.
> 
> ACK!!!  I don't want her dead.    At least she won't turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't overly attached to her, but I did like her innocence and purity!
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Noah hangs around. I like him, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noah is walker food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else get so emotional (and no, it wasn't just because she's now out of a job).  Likely being so young her emotions are close to the surface.
Click to expand...

Maggie (lauren cohan), Beth's sister, was very emotional on TTD when her father Hershel (Scott Wilson) was killed off. She got emotional a few times. You can tell she really loved and respected him as a person. The entire cast and crew were very fond of Scott


----------



## cereal_killer

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke


Nah, not even close. He's not fucking around anymore. He told that guy to stop and he didn't. He made it VERY clear to him. Simple set of rules. The Rick we saw last night is decisive. He'll take good care of this group.

Season 6 will show what warriors Rick and Daryl are. Anyone that comes across them with anything other than good intentions will be met with an untimely death. I think Tyreese is going to have a big problem with their warrior mindset


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way Rick took care of the running cop, did you guys notice when he said "You can't go back Bob", thats exactly what Gareth said in the season opener to the groups Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that. Good call. Rick could have stopped the cop in a way in which he could have been traded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick didn't have to hit the guy that hard with the car, he hit that man to kill him. I don't think he had to do that, but Rick isn't giving other people that many chances anymore. The cop should have just stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see Rick as the bad guy people want to make him out as being sometimes.
> 
> I see Rick as a man who realizes the gravity of existing circumstances and who discriminates against threats to his group (family). He wants to trust people (like Noah) and does ... Same as he trusted the officer after speaking with him. He just doesn't respect the lives of people he cannot trust.
> 
> I am with Rick there ... I was bummed when the cop he ran over burned him. The cop was one of the first rational sounding people they had met in a long time ... I was looking forward to seeing him add some balance. Luckily he was built up and destroyed quickly ... Allowing less time for me to like him more and screw things up worse.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
I understand, I agree with you. After Ricks run ins with the Governor and the Wanderers where Carl almost got raped I do not blame him for taking this stand, he has become more like Shane from season 2.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way Rick took care of the running cop, did you guys notice when he said "You can't go back Bob", thats exactly what Gareth said in the season opener to the groups Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that. Good call. Rick could have stopped the cop in a way in which he could have been traded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick didn't have to hit the guy that hard with the car, he hit that man to kill him. I don't think he had to do that, but Rick isn't giving other people that many chances anymore. The cop should have just stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see Rick as the bad guy people want to make him out as being sometimes.
> 
> I see Rick as a man who realizes the gravity of existing circumstances and who discriminates against threats to his group (family). He wants to trust people (like Noah) and does ... Same as he trusted the officer after speaking with him. He just doesn't respect the lives of people he cannot trust.
> 
> I am with Rick there ... I was bummed when the cop he ran over burned him. The cop was one of the first rational sounding people they had met in a long time ... I was looking forward to seeing him add some balance. Luckily he was built up and destroyed quickly ... Allowing less time for me to like him more and screw things up worse.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, I agree with you. After Ricks run ins with the Governor and the Wanderers where Carl almost got raped I do not blame him for taking this stand, he has become more like Shane from season 2.
Click to expand...


They're all more Shane-like.  They have to be.  Shane seemed looney at the time.... now?  not so much.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> When Rick shot Dawn and then they all drew their weapons but the one cop was like 'no, this was Dawn's problem
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way Rick took care of the running cop, did you guys notice when he said "You can't go back Bob", thats exactly what Gareth said in the season opener to the groups Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that. Good call. Rick could have stopped the cop in a way in which he could have been traded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick didn't have to hit the guy that hard with the car, he hit that man to kill him. I don't think he had to do that, but Rick isn't giving other people that many chances anymore. The cop should have just stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see Rick as the bad guy people want to make him out as being sometimes.
> 
> I see Rick as a man who realizes the gravity of existing circumstances and who discriminates against threats to his group (family). He wants to trust people (like Noah) and does ... Same as he trusted the officer after speaking with him. He just doesn't respect the lives of people he cannot trust.
> 
> I am with Rick there ... I was bummed when the cop he ran over burned him. The cop was one of the first rational sounding people they had met in a long time ... I was looking forward to seeing him add some balance. Luckily he was built up and destroyed quickly ... Allowing less time for me to like him more and screw things up worse.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, I agree with you. After Ricks run ins with the Governor and the Wanderers where Carl almost got raped I do not blame him for taking this stand, he has become more like Shane from season 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're all more Shane-like.  They have to be.  Shane seemed looney at the time.... now?  not so much.
Click to expand...

 
Daryl shot Dawn although I am sure Rick was more than willing to, there are some of them that are still soft like Tyrese, he let that guy go that tried to kill Judith, plus when Rick, Sasha, Michonne and Abraham were killing Gareth and the Termites Glenn and Maggie were just looking at them like lost children, I don't think they liked the brutality than Rick and Abraham exhibited.


----------



## Gracie

Oh, I HATED it when Hershel died. HATED it. I still miss him.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shane was a man ahead of his time.


----------



## Gracie

Maybe whatshisface...morgan?...will take the place of Hershel with the same mindset. Tough but still has some sound advice for everyone. Hard to describe Hershel. But I also liked Morgan a lot too. They keep showing him catching up with the group but not quite there yet. Maybe in February he will finally  see them to join them. Maybe. Or not. No telling with this show, lol.


----------



## Gracie

High_Gravity said:


> Shane was a man ahead of his time.


I liked Shane. Sorta. What made him wacky was that skanky ho that was Ricks wife. I was sooo glad she got offed.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Rick shot Dawn and then they all drew their weapons but the one cop was like 'no, this was Dawn's problem
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that. Good call. Rick could have stopped the cop in a way in which he could have been traded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick didn't have to hit the guy that hard with the car, he hit that man to kill him. I don't think he had to do that, but Rick isn't giving other people that many chances anymore. The cop should have just stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see Rick as the bad guy people want to make him out as being sometimes.
> 
> I see Rick as a man who realizes the gravity of existing circumstances and who discriminates against threats to his group (family). He wants to trust people (like Noah) and does ... Same as he trusted the officer after speaking with him. He just doesn't respect the lives of people he cannot trust.
> 
> I am with Rick there ... I was bummed when the cop he ran over burned him. The cop was one of the first rational sounding people they had met in a long time ... I was looking forward to seeing him add some balance. Luckily he was built up and destroyed quickly ... Allowing less time for me to like him more and screw things up worse.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, I agree with you. After Ricks run ins with the Governor and the Wanderers where Carl almost got raped I do not blame him for taking this stand, he has become more like Shane from season 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're all more Shane-like.  They have to be.  Shane seemed looney at the time.... now?  not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl shot Dawn although I am sure Rick was more than willing to, there are some of them that are still soft like Tyrese, he let that guy go that tried to kill Judith, plus when Rick, Sasha, Michonne and Abraham were killing Gareth and the Termites Glenn and Maggie were just looking at them like lost children, I don't think they liked the brutality than Rick and Abraham exhibited.
Click to expand...


Weren't Glenn and Maggie hold up in that big bin?  To me they seemed dazed and weak (from being in the bin) more than anything.  Ack, can't remember!  lol  I think they're all getting to be more like Shane in their own way.  Inch by inch.  Tyrese stabbed Bob's head after he died so he wouldn't turn  -- not so long ago he never would have done that, Carol was an abused wife and now she's total badass she killed those two girls and what's her name at the prison, what she did at Terminus.  Even Carl, he shot Shane.  Amazing that even in a post-zombie world they have to fear nasty humans as much as walkers. 

I thought Rick shot Dawn?  Cripes, I must have blinked.  I was so shocked that Dawn blew Beth's head that I don't think I noticed who shot her!

Hey, are Sasha and Tyrese brother and sister (on the show)?


----------



## Caroljo

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way Rick took care of the running cop, did you guys notice when he said "You can't go back Bob", thats exactly what Gareth said in the season opener to the groups Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that. Good call. Rick could have stopped the cop in a way in which he could have been traded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick didn't have to hit the guy that hard with the car, he hit that man to kill him. I don't think he had to do that, but Rick isn't giving other people that many chances anymore. The cop should have just stopped.
Click to expand...

 
I wondered how far that cop thought he was going to get anyway!  His hands were tied behind his back, and he thought he could fight off the zombies that way?  He wasn't too smart.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> Maybe whatshisface...morgan?...will take the place of Hershel with the same mindset. Tough but still has some sound advice for everyone. Hard to describe Hershel. But I also liked Morgan a lot too. They keep showing him catching up with the group but not quite there yet. Maybe in February he will finally  see them to join them. Maybe. Or not. No telling with this show, lol.



I've been waiting for Morgan to return since he left.  At least now he knows that Rick was at the church.  I'm not so sure that Morgan is 100% in the head, though.


----------



## Caroljo

Gracie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane was a man ahead of his time.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Shane. Sorta. What made him wacky was that skanky ho that was Ricks wife. I was sooo glad she got offed.
Click to expand...

 
I always wondered if Judith is Shanes?  Does anyone know for sure?  I got into this show late, tried to play catch-up for the first 3 seasons but I know I've missed a couple of them.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> Shane was a man ahead of his time.



That is why I like Rosita ... She isn't overly emotional about anything.

Get R Done ... 

.


----------



## Gracie

lol..I think the baby is shanes, too. 

I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Caroljo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane was a man ahead of his time.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Shane. Sorta. What made him wacky was that skanky ho that was Ricks wife. I was sooo glad she got offed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered if Judith is Shanes?  Does anyone know for sure?  I got into this show late, tried to play catch-up for the first 3 seasons but I know I've missed a couple of them.
Click to expand...



Lori said she was Ricks but ... who knows.  The baby playing Judith is absolutely adorable.  I love it when Rick is holding her and her little hand grabs onto his shirt.  So sweet.


----------



## BlackSand

Zoom-boing said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe whatshisface...morgan?...will take the place of Hershel with the same mindset. Tough but still has some sound advice for everyone. Hard to describe Hershel. But I also liked Morgan a lot too. They keep showing him catching up with the group but not quite there yet. Maybe in February he will finally  see them to join them. Maybe. Or not. No telling with this show, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for Morgan to return since he left.  At least now he knows that Rick was at the church.  I'm not so sure that Morgan is 100% in the head, though.
Click to expand...


At the end of the first episode (maybe the beginning of the second) Season 5 ... They showed Morgan geared up in his MOPP suit not far behind the group. Been waiting to see what happens with him as well.

.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.



That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.

I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.


----------



## Zoom-boing

BlackSand said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe whatshisface...morgan?...will take the place of Hershel with the same mindset. Tough but still has some sound advice for everyone. Hard to describe Hershel. But I also liked Morgan a lot too. They keep showing him catching up with the group but not quite there yet. Maybe in February he will finally  see them to join them. Maybe. Or not. No telling with this show, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for Morgan to return since he left.  At least now he knows that Rick was at the church.  I'm not so sure that Morgan is 100% in the head, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the end of the first episode (maybe the beginning of the second) Season 5 ... They showed Morgan geared up in his MOPP suit not far behind the group. Been waiting to see what happens with him as well.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I know ... but then nothing with him after that bit of tease.  I really like Lennie James, ever since the show Jericho (that they cancelled!   )


----------



## BlackSand

Gracie said:


> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.



LOL ... It doesn't matter ... Judith is Rick's now and Lori and Shane are dead.

.


----------



## Gracie

Lori was a skank so whatever she told Rick, can be taken with a grain of salt. It doesn't matter if she is Shanes, true. Unless they bring it in to play IF the show lasts long enough for her to grow up and question it or whatever. Only way that would happen is a fast forward...which might be very interesting to see who is running the group, where they eventually landed if anywhere, who turned into a walker or was killed by one, etc etc etc.


----------



## BlackSand

Zoom-boing said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
Click to expand...


I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.

Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.

Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.

I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


But Darryl is the dirty redneck sex symbol!


----------



## ChrisL

It was so funny when Rick shot that cop and then said "shut up."  I just had to laugh.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane was a man ahead of his time.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Shane. Sorta. What made him wacky was that skanky ho that was Ricks wife. I was sooo glad she got offed.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Shane was pretty clearly off.  It wasn't that his philosophy on zombie apocalypse life was so wrong, it was his inability to deal with any sort of relationship conflict that made him a nutjob and eventually got him killed.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Darryl is the dirty redneck sex symbol!
Click to expand...


I like Daryl although that has been rough ... He runs so hot and cold. 

I think the show is trying to portray him as younger than I view him. Maybe they want him to be an ignorant redneck. Most of the rednecks I know are a lot more decisive and what they lack in book knowledge would have a hard time measuring up to their survival skills. 

To me ... Sex symbol, no way ... Someone I would still want on my side, you bet.

.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Darryl is the dirty redneck sex symbol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Daryl although that has been rough ... He runs so hot and cold.
> 
> I think the show is trying to portray him as younger than I view him. Maybe they want him to be an ignorant redneck. Most of the rednecks I know are a lot more decisive and what they lack in book knowledge would have a hard time measuring up to their survival skills.
> 
> To me ... Sex symbol, no way ... Someone I would still want on my side, you bet.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well, I don't think he's all that sexy either, maybe if he cleaned up a bit.    Some people think so though.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane was a man ahead of his time.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Shane. Sorta. What made him wacky was that skanky ho that was Ricks wife. I was sooo glad she got offed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Shane was pretty clearly off.  It wasn't that his philosophy on zombie apocalypse life was so wrong, it was his inability to deal with any sort of relationship conflict that made him a nutjob and eventually got him killed.
Click to expand...


Hey, this is season 5 thread.  Shane is long gone!


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe if Daryl showered, shaved, cut his hair, and took off his shirt, then he would be a sex symbol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Holy crap! WTF Beth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was just stupid, IMO. Don might have very well needed to go, but there were simply better ways she could have done it.

Looks like Abraham has cooled his heels at least, however.


----------



## Jackinthebox

iamwhatiseem said:


> I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
> Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.



I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.


----------



## Gracie

Me too. I never considered Beth a "main character". She was and is forgettable.


----------



## Jackinthebox

Gracie said:


> Me too. I never considered Beth a "main character". She was and is forgettable.



She lasted a pretty long time, and it was a pretty dramatic episode for sure. But yeah, I was thinking like a MAIN character. She hasn't had to many central plot roles overall. Her and Daryl in those one or two episodes, and the the episode where she tried to kill herself. Those are the only ones that really stand out to me. When Herschel got it, that one shocked me. Of course he was old and crippled, so it wasn't like he was going to make it too much longer anyway. But he was definitely a core character.


----------



## Politico

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke


His moral compass has been broke. He ran that guy down knowing it could potentially ruin the trade deal. But he did it anyway. That is proof he is off his rocker.


----------



## Jackinthebox

Politico said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke
> 
> 
> 
> His moral compass has been broke. He ran that guy down knowing it could potentially ruin the trade deal. But he did it anyway. That is proof he is off his rocker.
Click to expand...


Typical cop response. "All you had to do was stop."


----------



## Politico

Yeah except there are no more cops.


----------



## ChrisL

Jackinthebox said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke
> 
> 
> 
> His moral compass has been broke. He ran that guy down knowing it could potentially ruin the trade deal. But he did it anyway. That is proof he is off his rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop response. "All you had to do was stop."
Click to expand...


Ha, ha, ha!  I thought that was funny!    He was absolutely right too.  All he had to do was stop and shut up.


----------



## ChrisL

Rick couldn't let him go.  He knew how many of them there were, where they were staying, etc.  Once he hit the guy, he kind of had to kill him because dude was hurting unit.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackSand said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
Dawn really should have demanded Noah before they did the trade, Rick was right the deal was already done. You can't make a deal like that, wait until the transaction is done than demand new terms.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Rick shot Dawn and then they all drew their weapons but the one cop was like 'no, this was Dawn's problem
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick didn't have to hit the guy that hard with the car, he hit that man to kill him. I don't think he had to do that, but Rick isn't giving other people that many chances anymore. The cop should have just stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see Rick as the bad guy people want to make him out as being sometimes.
> 
> I see Rick as a man who realizes the gravity of existing circumstances and who discriminates against threats to his group (family). He wants to trust people (like Noah) and does ... Same as he trusted the officer after speaking with him. He just doesn't respect the lives of people he cannot trust.
> 
> I am with Rick there ... I was bummed when the cop he ran over burned him. The cop was one of the first rational sounding people they had met in a long time ... I was looking forward to seeing him add some balance. Luckily he was built up and destroyed quickly ... Allowing less time for me to like him more and screw things up worse.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, I agree with you. After Ricks run ins with the Governor and the Wanderers where Carl almost got raped I do not blame him for taking this stand, he has become more like Shane from season 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're all more Shane-like.  They have to be.  Shane seemed looney at the time.... now?  not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl shot Dawn although I am sure Rick was more than willing to, there are some of them that are still soft like Tyrese, he let that guy go that tried to kill Judith, plus when Rick, Sasha, Michonne and Abraham were killing Gareth and the Termites Glenn and Maggie were just looking at them like lost children, I don't think they liked the brutality than Rick and Abraham exhibited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weren't Glenn and Maggie hold up in that big bin?  To me they seemed dazed and weak (from being in the bin) more than anything.  Ack, can't remember!  lol  I think they're all getting to be more like Shane in their own way.  Inch by inch.  Tyrese stabbed Bob's head after he died so he wouldn't turn  -- not so long ago he never would have done that, Carol was an abused wife and now she's total badass she killed those two girls and what's her name at the prison, what she did at Terminus.  Even Carl, he shot Shane.  Amazing that even in a post-zombie world they have to fear nasty humans as much as walkers.
> 
> I thought Rick shot Dawn?  Cripes, I must have blinked.  I was so shocked that Dawn blew Beth's head that I don't think I noticed who shot her!
> 
> Hey, are Sasha and Tyrese brother and sister (on the show)?
Click to expand...

 
Rick drew his gun but Daryl beat him to it. When Dawn shot Beth Darly went right into Rick mode, I haven't seen him like that since Meryl died.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dawn really should have demanded Noah before they did the trade, Rick was right the deal was already done. You can't make a deal like that, wait until the transaction is done than demand new terms.
Click to expand...


Well ... Rick's deal relied on the lie about the officer he killed ... Neither party was forthright in the deal ... And the terms were based in a lie to start with.

.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dawn really should have demanded Noah before they did the trade, Rick was right the deal was already done. You can't make a deal like that, wait until the transaction is done than demand new terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ... Rick's deal relied on the lie about the officer he killed ... Neither party was forthright in the deal ... And the terms were based in a lie to start with.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
Good point.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Rick couldn't let him go.  He knew how many of them there were, where they were staying, etc.  Once he hit the guy, he kind of had to kill him because dude was hurting unit.


 
Letting that guy go was definently out of the question.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think that in seasons 1 and 2, Ricks group would have probably tried to stay at the hospital, ESPECIALLY with Lori pregnant.


----------



## Gracie

Jackinthebox said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke
> 
> 
> 
> His moral compass has been broke. He ran that guy down knowing it could potentially ruin the trade deal. But he did it anyway. That is proof he is off his rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop response. "All you had to do was stop."
Click to expand...

When he said that..I wondered if filming was happening at the time of the MB thing and that was a sly reference to it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke
> 
> 
> 
> His moral compass has been broke. He ran that guy down knowing it could potentially ruin the trade deal. But he did it anyway. That is proof he is off his rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop response. "All you had to do was stop."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he said that..I wondered if filming was happening at the time of the MB thing and that was a sly reference to it.
Click to expand...

 
Hmmm, you think so?


----------



## Gracie

High_Gravity said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke
> 
> 
> 
> His moral compass has been broke. He ran that guy down knowing it could potentially ruin the trade deal. But he did it anyway. That is proof he is off his rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop response. "All you had to do was stop."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he said that..I wondered if filming was happening at the time of the MB thing and that was a sly reference to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, you think so?
Click to expand...

I dunno, hon. But it was the first thing I thought of when he said it.


----------



## BlackSand

Gracie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke
> 
> 
> 
> His moral compass has been broke. He ran that guy down knowing it could potentially ruin the trade deal. But he did it anyway. That is proof he is off his rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop response. "All you had to do was stop."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he said that..I wondered if filming was happening at the time of the MB thing and that was a sly reference to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, you think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, hon. But it was the first thing I thought of when he said it.
Click to expand...


I doubt Rick appears before a Grand Jury ... And looting is an everyday occurrence in Walking Dead World.

.


----------



## Gracie

I know that, lol. I was just wondering if it was some kind of message being sent by the writers or producers IF that particular scene was being filmed during the MB time.


----------



## BlackSand

Gracie said:


> I know that, lol. I was just wondering if it was some kind of message being sent by the writers or producers IF that particular scene was being filmed during the MB time.



I never made the connection between the two ... But six degrees of separation occur in most things. Connection can be made with or without intent.

If it was their intent to send a message ... What is the message you received?

They were both cops ... I guess the message could have been ... Don't trust cops.

.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Imagine the Governor running over and then executing a cop in cold blood


----------



## JWBooth

d


BlackSand said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, lol. I was just wondering if it was some kind of message being sent by the writers or producers IF that particular scene was being filmed during the MB time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never made the connection between the two ... But six degrees of separation occur in most things. Connection can be made with or without intent.
> 
> If it was their intent to send a message ... What is the message you received?
> 
> They were both cops ... I guess the message could have been ... Don't trust cops.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Dont piss off the nice officer

or


No professional courtesy given here.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Gracie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is another Governor, the needle on his moral compass broke
> 
> 
> 
> His moral compass has been broke. He ran that guy down knowing it could potentially ruin the trade deal. But he did it anyway. That is proof he is off his rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop response. "All you had to do was stop."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he said that..I wondered if filming was happening at the time of the MB thing and that was a sly reference to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, you think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, hon. But it was the first thing I thought of when he said it.
Click to expand...



Shooting of season 5 began in May and wrapped in November, but remember the 1st half of the season is shot first (May/June) time frame for post production process to air in the fall.  The second half of season 5 would be in post production now for spring 2015.

The MB episode happened in August.  So it's possible they went back and did an audio overlay, but unlikely as that scene was already in the can.


>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> Imagine the Governor running over and then executing a cop in cold blood


 
The difference is Frank, the Governor would not have yelled for him to stop. He would have just ran him over.


----------



## High_Gravity

Also Rick was willing to listen to Tyrese's suggestion to just kidnap 2 of the cops and do an exchange to try and save lives, the Governor would have refused to listen to that plan.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> Also Rick was willing to listen to Tyrese's suggestion to just kidnap 2 of the cops and do an exchange to try and save lives, the Governor would have refused to listen to that plan.



Once the Governor's noodle was cooked ... He would have shot Tyrese for the suggestion. But the more I think about it ... I imagine the Governor's noodle was always at least "al dente".

.


----------



## Jackinthebox

ChrisL said:


> Rick couldn't let him go.  He knew how many of them there were, where they were staying, etc.  Once he hit the guy, he kind of had to kill him because dude was hurting unit.



I dont think he had to kill him. But he was certainly a liability at that point. Judgement call.


----------



## Jackinthebox

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dawn really should have demanded Noah before they did the trade, Rick was right the deal was already done. You can't make a deal like that, wait until the transaction is done than demand new terms.
Click to expand...


She needed leverage though. She knew he would never go for it before hand. So even if she failed to get him after, she at least still got her two cops back.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Maybe if Daryl showered, shaved, cut his hair, and took off his shirt, then he would be a sex symbol.



Nah. De wimminz like his red neck ass all shaggy, stankified, and greasy.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Jackinthebox said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
> Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.
Click to expand...



I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.

I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.

BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?


----------



## Jackinthebox

Sgt_Gath said:


> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
> Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.
> 
> I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?
Click to expand...


I think you missed 7. I could be wrong. I am usually drunk on Sundays lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Jackinthebox said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
> Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.
> 
> I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you missed 7. I could be wrong. I am usually drunk on Sundays lol.
Click to expand...


You're probably right. I'll have to go back and check my DVR.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
> Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.
> 
> I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?
Click to expand...


I hate to sound mean, but I'm glad.    After her ridiculous actions when she was with Daryl, talking him into getting drunk, etc., I kind of lost a little respect for Beth. I thought that was really stupid of her.  Also, for some reason I found her voice to be quite annoying.  Those high-pitched whiny voices are always grating on my nerves for some reason.


----------



## ChrisL

Jackinthebox said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I never considered Beth a "main character". She was and is forgettable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lasted a pretty long time, and it was a pretty dramatic episode for sure. But yeah, I was thinking like a MAIN character. She hasn't had to many central plot roles overall. Her and Daryl in those one or two episodes, and the the episode where she tried to kill herself. Those are the only ones that really stand out to me. When Herschel got it, that one shocked me. Of course he was old and crippled, so it wasn't like he was going to make it too much longer anyway. But he was definitely a core character.
Click to expand...


She's boring!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
> Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.
> 
> I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to sound mean, but I'm glad.    After her ridiculous actions when she was with Daryl, talking him into getting drunk, etc., I kind of lost a little respect for Beth. I thought that was really stupid of her.  Also, for some reason I found her voice to be quite annoying.  Those high-pitched whiny voices are always grating on my nerves for some reason.
Click to expand...


Don't forget about the singing either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, I just think that they didn't have anywhere interesting for her character to go. It looked like she might get involved with Daryl for a while there, but they apparently changed their mind on that halfway through.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
> Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.
> 
> I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to sound mean, but I'm glad.    After her ridiculous actions when she was with Daryl, talking him into getting drunk, etc., I kind of lost a little respect for Beth. I thought that was really stupid of her.  Also, for some reason I found her voice to be quite annoying.  Those high-pitched whiny voices are always grating on my nerves for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the singing either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just think that they didn't have anywhere interesting for her character to go. It looked like she might get involved with Daryl for a while there, but they apparently changed their mind on that halfway through.
Click to expand...


Daryl wasn't interested in that bimbo.  Lol!  He looked at her and saw a child, like a little sister.  Daryl needs a woman, not a little girl.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the show a day late, just watched it.
> Damn...Beth is dead. Not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.
> 
> I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to sound mean, but I'm glad.    After her ridiculous actions when she was with Daryl, talking him into getting drunk, etc., I kind of lost a little respect for Beth. I thought that was really stupid of her.  Also, for some reason I found her voice to be quite annoying.  Those high-pitched whiny voices are always grating on my nerves for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the singing either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just think that they didn't have anywhere interesting for her character to go. It looked like she might get involved with Daryl for a while there, but they apparently changed their mind on that halfway through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl wasn't interested in that bimbo.  Lol!  He looked at her and saw a child, like a little sister.  Daryl needs a woman, not a little girl.
Click to expand...


Dunno. I'm pretty sure it's been _a while_ for him either way.

And with alcohol involved...


----------



## ChrisL

I so want to see Daryl and Michone get together.  They would be SUPER HOT together, I think.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackinthebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was gonna get it the way everyone was talking about a main character getting clipped. I thought she was gonna go off when she woke up in the hospital and sacrifice herself for Beth or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.
> 
> I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to sound mean, but I'm glad.    After her ridiculous actions when she was with Daryl, talking him into getting drunk, etc., I kind of lost a little respect for Beth. I thought that was really stupid of her.  Also, for some reason I found her voice to be quite annoying.  Those high-pitched whiny voices are always grating on my nerves for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the singing either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just think that they didn't have anywhere interesting for her character to go. It looked like she might get involved with Daryl for a while there, but they apparently changed their mind on that halfway through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl wasn't interested in that bimbo.  Lol!  He looked at her and saw a child, like a little sister.  Daryl needs a woman, not a little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. I'm pretty sure it's been _a while_ for him either way.
> 
> And with alcohol involved...
Click to expand...


Well sure, Beth is not unattractive.  He might have said, what the hell?  But I don't really think he is interested in Beth in that way.  He seems MUCH more interested in Carol, but I think Carol is too old for him.  I just don't see any sexual chemistry between them, and I DEMAND sexual chemistry in my couples.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was honestly surprised that they opted to keep 'Everybody Hates Chris" Noah over Beth.
> 
> I guess they just figured that her character really didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> BTW, did I miss an episode? When did Abraham get all reasonable again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to sound mean, but I'm glad.    After her ridiculous actions when she was with Daryl, talking him into getting drunk, etc., I kind of lost a little respect for Beth. I thought that was really stupid of her.  Also, for some reason I found her voice to be quite annoying.  Those high-pitched whiny voices are always grating on my nerves for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the singing either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just think that they didn't have anywhere interesting for her character to go. It looked like she might get involved with Daryl for a while there, but they apparently changed their mind on that halfway through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl wasn't interested in that bimbo.  Lol!  He looked at her and saw a child, like a little sister.  Daryl needs a woman, not a little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. I'm pretty sure it's been _a while_ for him either way.
> 
> And with alcohol involved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, Beth is not unattractive.  He might have said, what the hell?  But I don't really think he is interested in Beth in that way.  He seems MUCH more interested in Carol, but I think Carol is too old for him.  I just don't see any sexual chemistry between them, and I DEMAND sexual chemistry in my couples.
Click to expand...


Yea. They have hooked up in the past, I know that much. He also did seem *really* happy to get Carol back at the end of the latest episode.

Actually, come to think of it, Carol and Daryl are almost the same age (at least where the actors are concerned). He just looks a lot younger than he really is.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I so want to see Daryl and Michone get together.  They would be SUPER HOT together, I think.



Well, you never know! lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to sound mean, but I'm glad.    After her ridiculous actions when she was with Daryl, talking him into getting drunk, etc., I kind of lost a little respect for Beth. I thought that was really stupid of her.  Also, for some reason I found her voice to be quite annoying.  Those high-pitched whiny voices are always grating on my nerves for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the singing either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just think that they didn't have anywhere interesting for her character to go. It looked like she might get involved with Daryl for a while there, but they apparently changed their mind on that halfway through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl wasn't interested in that bimbo.  Lol!  He looked at her and saw a child, like a little sister.  Daryl needs a woman, not a little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. I'm pretty sure it's been _a while_ for him either way.
> 
> And with alcohol involved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, Beth is not unattractive.  He might have said, what the hell?  But I don't really think he is interested in Beth in that way.  He seems MUCH more interested in Carol, but I think Carol is too old for him.  I just don't see any sexual chemistry between them, and I DEMAND sexual chemistry in my couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. They have hooked up in the past, I know that much. He also did seem *really* happy to get Carol back at the end of the latest episode.
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, Carol and Daryl are almost the same age (at least where the actors are concerned). He just looks a lot younger than he really is.
Click to expand...


Interesting.  I wasn't aware that they had hooked up and I also wasn't aware that he was the same age as Carol.  Is that in real life or on the show?  

You know that I missed the first season completely, maybe even the 2nd - I can't really remember.


----------



## GHook93

O


Zoom-boing said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe whatshisface...morgan?...will take the place of Hershel with the same mindset. Tough but still has some sound advice for everyone. Hard to describe Hershel. But I also liked Morgan a lot too. They keep showing him catching up with the group but not quite there yet. Maybe in February he will finally  see them to join them. Maybe. Or not. No telling with this show, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for Morgan to return since he left.  At least now he knows that Rick was at the church.  I'm not so sure that Morgan is 100% in the head, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the end of the first episode (maybe the beginning of the second) Season 5 ... They showed Morgan geared up in his MOPP suit not far behind the group. Been waiting to see what happens with him as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know ... but then nothing with him after that bit of tease.  I really like Lennie James, ever since the show Jericho (that they cancelled!   )
Click to expand...

Jericho was one of my favorite shows. I was so pissed when it got cancelled twice!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the singing either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just think that they didn't have anywhere interesting for her character to go. It looked like she might get involved with Daryl for a while there, but they apparently changed their mind on that halfway through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl wasn't interested in that bimbo.  Lol!  He looked at her and saw a child, like a little sister.  Daryl needs a woman, not a little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. I'm pretty sure it's been _a while_ for him either way.
> 
> And with alcohol involved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, Beth is not unattractive.  He might have said, what the hell?  But I don't really think he is interested in Beth in that way.  He seems MUCH more interested in Carol, but I think Carol is too old for him.  I just don't see any sexual chemistry between them, and I DEMAND sexual chemistry in my couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. They have hooked up in the past, I know that much. He also did seem *really* happy to get Carol back at the end of the latest episode.
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, Carol and Daryl are almost the same age (at least where the actors are concerned). He just looks a lot younger than he really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I wasn't aware that they had hooked up and I also wasn't aware that he was the same age as Carol.  Is that in real life or on the show?
> 
> You know that I missed the first season completely, maybe even the 2nd - I can't really remember.
Click to expand...


It happened the same season that the Gov first showed up, as I recall. You saw them climb out of a ditch at the prison together, putting their clothes back on.

It wasn't like a big deal or anything, however, as I recall.

Also, according to Wiki, the actor playing Daryl is 45.

Norman Reedus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The actress playing Carol is only 49.

Melissa McBride - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## GHook93

BlackSand said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

As much as I hate to say it. Tyreese is going to be killed this season.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl wasn't interested in that bimbo.  Lol!  He looked at her and saw a child, like a little sister.  Daryl needs a woman, not a little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I'm pretty sure it's been _a while_ for him either way.
> 
> And with alcohol involved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, Beth is not unattractive.  He might have said, what the hell?  But I don't really think he is interested in Beth in that way.  He seems MUCH more interested in Carol, but I think Carol is too old for him.  I just don't see any sexual chemistry between them, and I DEMAND sexual chemistry in my couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. They have hooked up in the past, I know that much. He also did seem *really* happy to get Carol back at the end of the latest episode.
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, Carol and Daryl are almost the same age (at least where the actors are concerned). He just looks a lot younger than he really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I wasn't aware that they had hooked up and I also wasn't aware that he was the same age as Carol.  Is that in real life or on the show?
> 
> You know that I missed the first season completely, maybe even the 2nd - I can't really remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened the same season that the Gov first showed up, as I recall. You saw them climb out of a ditch at the prison together, putting their clothes back on.
> 
> It wasn't like a big deal or anything, however, as I recall.
> 
> Also, according to Wiki, the actor playing Daryl is 45.
> 
> Norman Reedus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> The actor playing Carol is only 49.
> 
> Melissa McBride - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Oh, so it didn't show them in the throes of passion?   

Meh, I still think he would be better with Michone.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I hate to say it. Tyreese is going to be killed this season.
Click to expand...


Shhhh!!!    How do you know that anyways?


----------



## BlackSand

GHook93 said:


> As much as I hate to say it. Tyreese is going to be killed this season.



Well ... That would fit the mold for the season, I was trying to figure out what would happen if he lived. Any ideas on what is going to happen to Eugene?

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I hate to say it. Tyreese is going to be killed this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... That would fit the mold for the season, I was trying to figure out what would happen if he lived. Any ideas on what is going to happen to Eugene?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Noooo!  Private message each other.  I want to be surprised please!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> *Oh, so it didn't show them in the throes of passion? *
> 
> Meh, I still think he would be better with Michone.



Yea... Not really. lol

She was just *really* impressed with all the effort that he put into looking for her lost daughter in Season 2, so it was kind of in the background that they were a couple for a while.

I don't know why they never made a big deal out of it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, so it didn't show them in the throes of passion? *
> 
> Meh, I still think he would be better with Michone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... Not really. lol
> 
> She was just *really* impressed with all the effort that he put into looking for her lost daughter in Season 2, so it was kind of in the background that they were a couple for a while.
> 
> I don't know why they never made a big deal out of it.
Click to expand...


Interesting!  I still can't help but think what an odd couple Carol and Daryl make.  Oh well, at least their names rhyme.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Interesting!  I still can't help but think what an odd couple Carol and Daryl make.  Oh well, at least their names rhyme.



True!


----------



## AgentSparky

I just don't get this sudden influx of Beth sympathy.  Her, own sister Maggie didn't give two squirts about her. All she cared about since escaping the prison was finding Glen. Even after reuniting with Glen, Maggie expressed ZERO concern for Beth. Upon finding out that Beth was still alive during Terminus, she still selfishly went off with her boyfriend and Abraham to Washington. Her sudden breakdown over Beth was pathetic  I have nothing against Beth. I would rather watch her continue being Judith's nanny than Tyreese. I just think the writing in regards to the character relationship is slipping. I think phoney Maggie will be next on my death wish.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I hate to say it. Tyreese is going to be killed this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh!!!    How do you know that anyways?
Click to expand...


Because I am script writer for the show and I come on here for fun! 

J/K it's a guess. Just there has to be a few bodies that hit the floor this season the have way to many characters for a 1 hr show. 

My Dead Pool:
Fore-sure live: Rick, Carl, Judith, Daryl and Morgan (they didn't wait this long to reintroduce him to kill him)
More like live than die: Michonne, Abraham, Maggie, Rosita, Eugene and Carol.
More likely die than live: Tyreese, Sasha, Glenn and Tara
Walker Food: Noah (he was brought in to be killed off)

If I was a betting man I say 3 more characters bite the dust: Tyreese, Glenn and Noah!


----------



## High_Gravity

Am I the only one who thinks Noah will make it until next season lol


----------



## AgentSparky

For those that read the graphic novels, I predict that they will switch Daryl and Glen's role when they meet up with Negan.


----------



## Montrovant

Um, they are just comics, aren't they?  I usually think of graphic novels to be specific to larger books than a monthly comic.


----------



## ChrisL

AgentSparky said:


> I just don't get this sudden influx of Beth sympathy.  Her, own sister Maggie didn't give two squirts about her. All she cared about since escaping the prison was finding Glen. Even after reuniting with Glen, Maggie expressed ZERO concern for Beth. Upon finding out that Beth was still alive during Terminus, she still selfishly went off with her boyfriend and Abraham to Washington. Her sudden breakdown over Beth was pathetic  I have nothing against Beth. I would rather watch her continue being Judith's nanny than Tyreese. I just think the writing in regards to the character relationship is slipping. I think phoney Maggie will be next on my death wish.



Meh, I agree.  I could take or leave Maggie and Glen to be honest.  I don't feel like I have a death wish for them, Lol, but I really feel kind of indifference towards them.  Their characters never really grew on me.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..I think the baby is shanes, too.
> 
> I THINK what Beth meant when she said "I get it now" was that Dawn wanted Noah because Dawn NEEDED someone to bully around under HER control since she had none with the other cops and was fast losing ground with them. She was losing beth, so to punish beth and to replace her at the same time, she demanded noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too but wasn't sure.
> 
> I never got a true sense that Dawn was this quasi-nazi-cop or whatever.  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The whole cop thing at the hospital ..... didn't really grab me in, you know?  I'm still bummbed that Beth is gone but did enjoy being surprised by her death.  ha, ha if that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Dawn just needed Noah in the trade to support her superiority with her crew. If she left it at an even trade ... She would have been weak and allowed Rick to set the terms. The fact she didn't negotiate the trade and Rick agreed to let Noah go is proof it would have worked.
> 
> Beth threatened that ... Acted on her desire to hurt Dawn and paid for it. The real cost will be to what extent everyone pays for it in the long run.
> 
> Daryl is messed up now ... Maybe more than Carol can fix. Rick is more solid in his decisions to destroy possible threats than negotiate. Maggie is set back ... Glenn is already having trouble balancing the real threats versus desired outcomes. Tyrese has issues ... But who wouldn't after Carol and the girls last season? He may be seen as weak ... But he faced his demons when he finished Bob and confronted the mess he made letting the other guy go.
> 
> I think Tyrese is going to end up being what Daryl has tried to be this season ... He will remain the conscience of the group, but will also be the soldier when necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I hate to say it. Tyreese is going to be killed this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhh!!!    How do you know that anyways?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I am script writer for the show and I come on here for fun!
> 
> J/K it's a guess. Just there has to be a few bodies that hit the floor this season the have way to many characters for a 1 hr show.
> 
> My Dead Pool:
> Fore-sure live: Rick, Carl, Judith, Daryl and Morgan (they didn't wait this long to reintroduce him to kill him)
> More like live than die: Michonne, Abraham, Maggie, Rosita, Eugene and Carol.
> More likely die than live: Tyreese, Sasha, Glenn and Tara
> Walker Food: Noah (he was brought in to be killed off)
> 
> If I was a betting man I say 3 more characters bite the dust: Tyreese, Glenn and Noah!
Click to expand...


Oh, I thought you were privy to some inside information or something.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Noah will make it until next season lol



With the way things go on this show, who knows?


----------



## AgentSparky

Montrovant said:


> Um, they are just comics, aren't they?  I usually think of graphic novels to be specific to larger books than a monthly comic.



I usually read Walking Dead in collected volumes such as compendiums which collects about 50 monthly issues :









As for the term "graphic novels" . I do believe that's the new politically correct term for comic books so geeks and nerds don't feel so degrated.


----------



## Montrovant

As a bit of a comic nerd, I don't give a crap if they're called comic books.  It's what they are.    I certainly would never say I read graphic novels and not comics, it sounds pretentious to me.  

My biggest issue with reading Walking Dead, other than not wanting to spoil the show, is that I believe it's in black and white.  I like color in my comics!


----------



## AgentSparky

Montrovant said:


> As a bit of a comic nerd, I don't give a crap if they're called comic books.  It's what they are.    I certainly would never say I read graphic novels and not comics, it sounds pretentious to me.



That was good. 

But anyway, here's the history of the term. You decide:

Graphic novel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia





Montrovant said:


> My biggest issue with reading Walking Dead, other than not wanting to spoil the show, is that I believe it's in black and white.  I like color in my comics!



That bothered me at first but I got use to it quick. It's no different than losing yourself in a black and white movie. Also IMO Walking Dead would lose it's overall dark and gritty feel if it was published in color.

As for spoiling the show, you tell me

Daryl was never in the comics and Sophia and Andrea are still alive in comics and the entire group are a few years ahead in the story than where they're at in the TV series. Also Shane was killed early off and Tyrees joined  Ricks group before they discovered Hershal's farm.  Carol committed suicide shortly after the group moved into the Prison and Laurie survived giving birth but was eventually killed along with Judith during the Governor's final attack on the prison where it was Tyrees that was captured and beheaded. Although the Terminus backstory was exclusive to the TV series, in the Hunters storyline, it was Dale that got captured and had leg eaten by the Hunters.

That's just a small example on how differently things play out in TV series.


----------



## ChrisL

Grrr.  I can't believe we have to wait until February to see another episode!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

* 42 Things You Didn't Know About The Walking Dead *
 
*List Criteria: * Vote up the most shocking, surprising, fun facts about The Walking Dead. 

 AMC's The Walking Dead has as many die-hard fans as any other television show on the planet. And if you call yourself a "Walking Dead-Head," then you know tons of little tidbits about your favorite zombie drama. But how many of these The Walking Dead facts are you actually familiar with? From where the cast members eat lunch to how many walkers are currently walking the planet, this Walking Dead list has got all of the juicy, gory details and factoids about our favorite zom-drom.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> * 42 Things You Didn't Know About The Walking Dead *
> 
> *List Criteria: * Vote up the most shocking, surprising, fun facts about The Walking Dead.
> 
> AMC's The Walking Dead has as many die-hard fans as any other television show on the planet. And if you call yourself a "Walking Dead-Head," then you know tons of little tidbits about your favorite zombie drama. But how many of these The Walking Dead facts are you actually familiar with? From where the cast members eat lunch to how many walkers are currently walking the planet, this Walking Dead list has got all of the juicy, gory details and factoids about our favorite zom-drom.



Lol.  You know, I can't say that I get involved in any kind of television show to such an extent that I know the relative trivia.  I just enjoy a good show.


----------



## GHook93

They always kill some characters in the WD in both the 1st and 2nd half. The group is as big as  it has ever been. Only 2 characters died in the first half (Stookey and Beth). Someone has to go and I think there were be multiples off'ed. 

Here is the 2nd half dead pool.  Note there is no Walker Meat (meaning die foresure)!

Live Foresure (90-100%:
Rick (they aren't killing the main character this season)
Daryl (still most loved character on the show, they don't kill off the fan fav when ratings are high)
Carl (Not going anywhere soon)
Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)

More likely live then Die (50-89%):
Abraham (a comic fav they brought in late - Can't see him dying too soon)
Eugene (ditto)
Rosita (ditto)
Morgan (they waited so long to bring him back, can't see them offing him so quickly)
Michonne (Fan fav)
Sasha (I think she is the Andrea character from the comic)
Carol (Fan Fav)

More Die than Live (11-49%):
Tyreese (Seems like his time, I will hate to see him go)
Glenn (There could be something to the internet rumors)
Tara (I don't think she is a loved character, similar to Stookey)
Noah (He just seems like a character brought in to die quickly)
Father Gabriel (wishful thinking on my part - I hate this guy)

Walker Food (0-10%)
None


----------



## High_Gravity

I can't wait bro! I have a feeling Tyrese's sister will not make it past this season I think shes pregnant in real life, don't know if they will transfer that over into the show.


----------



## Politico

I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> They always kill some characters in the WD in both the 1st and 2nd half. The group is as big as  it has ever been. Only 2 characters died in the first half (Stookey and Beth). Someone has to go and I think there were be multiples off'ed.
> 
> Here is the 2nd half dead pool.  Note there is no Walker Meat (meaning die foresure)!
> 
> Live Foresure (90-100%:
> Rick (they aren't killing the main character this season)
> Daryl (still most loved character on the show, they don't kill off the fan fav when ratings are high)
> Carl (Not going anywhere soon)
> Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)
> 
> More likely live then Die (50-89%):
> Abraham (a comic fav they brought in late - Can't see him dying too soon)
> Eugene (ditto)
> Rosita (ditto)
> Morgan (they waited so long to bring him back, can't see them offing him so quickly)
> Michonne (Fan fav)
> Sasha (I think she is the Andrea character from the comic)
> Carol (Fan Fav)
> 
> More Die than Live (11-49%):
> Tyreese (Seems like his time, I will hate to see him go)
> Glenn (There could be something to the internet rumors)
> Tara (I don't think she is a loved character, similar to Stookey)
> Noah (He just seems like a character brought in to die quickly)
> Father Gabriel (wishful thinking on my part - I hate this guy)
> 
> Walker Food (0-10%)
> None



You think they will kill off Glen?  What about Maggie?  I don't see any mention of Maggie above.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.



WHY do you watch it and participate in the threads about it if you don't like it?


----------



## High_Gravity

Politico said:


> I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.


 
lol! You always say that but keep following the show religiously!


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you watch it and participate in the threads about it if you don't like it?
Click to expand...

 
Don't let him fool you, he loves it. He cried like a baby when Beth died.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you watch it and participate in the threads about it if you don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let him fool you, he loves it. He cried like a baby when Beth died.
Click to expand...


  He's probably one of those people who isn't happy unless he's complaining about something.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They always kill some characters in the WD in both the 1st and 2nd half. The group is as big as  it has ever been. Only 2 characters died in the first half (Stookey and Beth). Someone has to go and I think there were be multiples off'ed.
> 
> Here is the 2nd half dead pool.  Note there is no Walker Meat (meaning die foresure)!
> 
> Live Foresure (90-100%:
> Rick (they aren't killing the main character this season)
> Daryl (still most loved character on the show, they don't kill off the fan fav when ratings are high)
> Carl (Not going anywhere soon)
> Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)
> 
> More likely live then Die (50-89%):
> Abraham (a comic fav they brought in late - Can't see him dying too soon)
> Eugene (ditto)
> Rosita (ditto)
> Morgan (they waited so long to bring him back, can't see them offing him so quickly)
> Michonne (Fan fav)
> Sasha (I think she is the Andrea character from the comic)
> Carol (Fan Fav)
> 
> More Die than Live (11-49%):
> Tyreese (Seems like his time, I will hate to see him go)
> Glenn (There could be something to the internet rumors)
> Tara (I don't think she is a loved character, similar to Stookey)
> Noah (He just seems like a character brought in to die quickly)
> Father Gabriel (wishful thinking on my part - I hate this guy)
> 
> Walker Food (0-10%)
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they will kill off Glen?  What about Maggie?  I don't see any mention of Maggie above.
Click to expand...

 
I think they will make it past this season.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They always kill some characters in the WD in both the 1st and 2nd half. The group is as big as  it has ever been. Only 2 characters died in the first half (Stookey and Beth). Someone has to go and I think there were be multiples off'ed.
> 
> Here is the 2nd half dead pool.  Note there is no Walker Meat (meaning die foresure)!
> 
> Live Foresure (90-100%:
> Rick (they aren't killing the main character this season)
> Daryl (still most loved character on the show, they don't kill off the fan fav when ratings are high)
> Carl (Not going anywhere soon)
> Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)
> 
> More likely live then Die (50-89%):
> Abraham (a comic fav they brought in late - Can't see him dying too soon)
> Eugene (ditto)
> Rosita (ditto)
> Morgan (they waited so long to bring him back, can't see them offing him so quickly)
> Michonne (Fan fav)
> Sasha (I think she is the Andrea character from the comic)
> Carol (Fan Fav)
> 
> More Die than Live (11-49%):
> Tyreese (Seems like his time, I will hate to see him go)
> Glenn (There could be something to the internet rumors)
> Tara (I don't think she is a loved character, similar to Stookey)
> Noah (He just seems like a character brought in to die quickly)
> Father Gabriel (wishful thinking on my part - I hate this guy)
> 
> Walker Food (0-10%)
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they will kill off Glen?  What about Maggie?  I don't see any mention of Maggie above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they will make it past this season.
Click to expand...


I like Glen, but I never really got any kind of attachment to Maggie.  Maybe it's because she just doesn't do all that much?  I don't know.  I probably wouldn't really miss her too much.  My favorite character is Michone out of the females.  Hope nothing happens to her.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you watch it and participate in the threads about it if you don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let him fool you, he loves it. He cried like a baby when Beth died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably one of those people who isn't happy unless he's complaining about something.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, alot of people are the same.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They always kill some characters in the WD in both the 1st and 2nd half. The group is as big as  it has ever been. Only 2 characters died in the first half (Stookey and Beth). Someone has to go and I think there were be multiples off'ed.
> 
> Here is the 2nd half dead pool.  Note there is no Walker Meat (meaning die foresure)!
> 
> Live Foresure (90-100%:
> Rick (they aren't killing the main character this season)
> Daryl (still most loved character on the show, they don't kill off the fan fav when ratings are high)
> Carl (Not going anywhere soon)
> Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)
> 
> More likely live then Die (50-89%):
> Abraham (a comic fav they brought in late - Can't see him dying too soon)
> Eugene (ditto)
> Rosita (ditto)
> Morgan (they waited so long to bring him back, can't see them offing him so quickly)
> Michonne (Fan fav)
> Sasha (I think she is the Andrea character from the comic)
> Carol (Fan Fav)
> 
> More Die than Live (11-49%):
> Tyreese (Seems like his time, I will hate to see him go)
> Glenn (There could be something to the internet rumors)
> Tara (I don't think she is a loved character, similar to Stookey)
> Noah (He just seems like a character brought in to die quickly)
> Father Gabriel (wishful thinking on my part - I hate this guy)
> 
> Walker Food (0-10%)
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they will kill off Glen?  What about Maggie?  I don't see any mention of Maggie above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they will make it past this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Glen, but I never really got any kind of attachment to Maggie.  Maybe it's because she just doesn't do all that much?  I don't know.  I probably wouldn't really miss her too much.  My favorite character is Michone out of the females.  Hope nothing happens to her.
Click to expand...

 
I think Maggie is hot so I want her to stay on lol.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They always kill some characters in the WD in both the 1st and 2nd half. The group is as big as  it has ever been. Only 2 characters died in the first half (Stookey and Beth). Someone has to go and I think there were be multiples off'ed.
> 
> Here is the 2nd half dead pool.  Note there is no Walker Meat (meaning die foresure)!
> 
> Live Foresure (90-100%:
> Rick (they aren't killing the main character this season)
> Daryl (still most loved character on the show, they don't kill off the fan fav when ratings are high)
> Carl (Not going anywhere soon)
> Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)
> 
> More likely live then Die (50-89%):
> Abraham (a comic fav they brought in late - Can't see him dying too soon)
> Eugene (ditto)
> Rosita (ditto)
> Morgan (they waited so long to bring him back, can't see them offing him so quickly)
> Michonne (Fan fav)
> Sasha (I think she is the Andrea character from the comic)
> Carol (Fan Fav)
> 
> More Die than Live (11-49%):
> Tyreese (Seems like his time, I will hate to see him go)
> Glenn (There could be something to the internet rumors)
> Tara (I don't think she is a loved character, similar to Stookey)
> Noah (He just seems like a character brought in to die quickly)
> Father Gabriel (wishful thinking on my part - I hate this guy)
> 
> Walker Food (0-10%)
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they will kill off Glen?  What about Maggie?  I don't see any mention of Maggie above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they will make it past this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Glen, but I never really got any kind of attachment to Maggie.  Maybe it's because she just doesn't do all that much?  I don't know.  I probably wouldn't really miss her too much.  My favorite character is Michone out of the females.  Hope nothing happens to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Maggie is hot so I want her to stay on lol.
Click to expand...


I think she's okay.  A little above average perhaps.    She is certainly not the best looking woman I've ever seen though.  Also, I think her and Glen are kind of an odd couple.  They just don't seem to "go together" IMO.  I don't feel the chemistry.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They always kill some characters in the WD in both the 1st and 2nd half. The group is as big as  it has ever been. Only 2 characters died in the first half (Stookey and Beth). Someone has to go and I think there were be multiples off'ed.
> 
> Here is the 2nd half dead pool.  Note there is no Walker Meat (meaning die foresure)!
> 
> Live Foresure (90-100%:
> Rick (they aren't killing the main character this season)
> Daryl (still most loved character on the show, they don't kill off the fan fav when ratings are high)
> Carl (Not going anywhere soon)
> Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)
> 
> More likely live then Die (50-89%):
> Abraham (a comic fav they brought in late - Can't see him dying too soon)
> Eugene (ditto)
> Rosita (ditto)
> Morgan (they waited so long to bring him back, can't see them offing him so quickly)
> Michonne (Fan fav)
> Sasha (I think she is the Andrea character from the comic)
> Carol (Fan Fav)
> 
> More Die than Live (11-49%):
> Tyreese (Seems like his time, I will hate to see him go)
> Glenn (There could be something to the internet rumors)
> Tara (I don't think she is a loved character, similar to Stookey)
> Noah (He just seems like a character brought in to die quickly)
> Father Gabriel (wishful thinking on my part - I hate this guy)
> 
> Walker Food (0-10%)
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they will kill off Glen?  What about Maggie?  I don't see any mention of Maggie above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they will make it past this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Glen, but I never really got any kind of attachment to Maggie.  Maybe it's because she just doesn't do all that much?  I don't know.  I probably wouldn't really miss her too much.  My favorite character is Michone out of the females.  Hope nothing happens to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Maggie is hot so I want her to stay on lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's okay.  A little above average perhaps.    She is certainly not the best looking woman I've ever seen though.  Also, I think her and Glen are kind of an odd couple.  They just don't seem to "go together" IMO.  I don't feel the chemistry.
Click to expand...

 
Before the Zombie apocalypse she would never date Glen, Maggie would have been dating a guy like The Governor or Shane, but in the Walking Dead world with a shortage of viable men, Glenn traded up. Shes out of his league for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they will kill off Glen?  What about Maggie?  I don't see any mention of Maggie above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will make it past this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Glen, but I never really got any kind of attachment to Maggie.  Maybe it's because she just doesn't do all that much?  I don't know.  I probably wouldn't really miss her too much.  My favorite character is Michone out of the females.  Hope nothing happens to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Maggie is hot so I want her to stay on lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's okay.  A little above average perhaps.    She is certainly not the best looking woman I've ever seen though.  Also, I think her and Glen are kind of an odd couple.  They just don't seem to "go together" IMO.  I don't feel the chemistry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the Zombie apocalypse she would never date Glen, Maggie would have been dating a guy like The Governor or Shane, but in the Walking Dead world with a shortage of viable men, Glenn traded up. Shes out of his league for sure.
Click to expand...


Meh, I don't think she's as great as you do apparently.    I find her rather boring to be honest.


----------



## AgentSparky

Maggie is just pathetic. I just don't get this sudden influx of her phoney grieving for Beth.   Maggie  didn't give two squirts about Beth after the Governor attacked the prison . All she cared about since escaping the prison was finding Glen. Upon finding out that Beth was still alive during Terminus, she still selfishly went off with her boyfriend and Abraham to Washington. I can't stand her.anymore.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you watch it and participate in the threads about it if you don't like it?
Click to expand...

Because I love watching you Millennial pedestrian sheeple who have never spent a night in a pup tent talk about how you think Zombies are real. The fact you have not figured that out is even more entertaining.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you watch it and participate in the threads about it if you don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I love watching you Millennial pedestrian sheeple who have never spent a night in a pup tent talk about how you think Zombies are real. The fact you have not figured that out is even more entertaining.
Click to expand...


Um.  I don't think anyone things zombies are real.   

Also, you can't "watch" us, or at least I hope not, you little creep.  

And another thing, that is obviously NOT why YOU are watching the show.  

What I think your problem is, is that you are one of those people who is never happy unless you're bitching about something.  That's what I think it is.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

AgentSparky said:


> Maggie is just pathetic. I just don't get this sudden influx of her phoney grieving for Beth.   Maggie  didn't give two squirts about Beth after the Governor attacked the prison . All she cared about since escaping the prison was finding Glen. Upon finding out that Beth was still alive during Terminus, she still selfishly went off with her boyfriend and Abraham to Washington. I can't stand her.anymore.



Never was a big fan of Maggie either.  I don't think she is that good-looking (overrated).  I think her character is wishy washy and hard to make a connection with.  I wouldn't mind seeing her leave the show, to be honest.  She really doesn't DO much of anything.


----------



## PredFan

That's another of the many things I like about this show. If you suspend your disbelief about zombies this show is as close to real as it gets.

Popular characters die, the zombie apocalypse isn't pretty or fun or any place you would want to be in. And, much to the chagrin of people here, there will be people who don't act like we think they should and might even be assholes, dumbasses, and just bat shit crazy.

It's the best show ever.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the writing will be just as bad. I am just happy to see they are traveling outside of the same 10 mile radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you watch it and participate in the threads about it if you don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I love watching you Millennial pedestrian sheeple who have never spent a night in a pup tent talk about how you think Zombies are real. The fact you have not figured that out is even more entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um.  I don't think anyone things zombies are real.
> 
> Also, you can't "watch" us, or at least I hope not, you little creep.
> 
> And another thing, that is obviously NOT why YOU are watching the show.
> 
> What I think your problem is, is that you are one of those people who is never happy unless you're bitching about something.  That's what I think it is.  Lol.
Click to expand...

No I do watch you. Not very hard. Between these forums and every social media outlet you sheeple put thought you have out there for everyone to see lol


----------



## BlackSand

PredFan said:


> That's another of the many things I like about this show. If you suspend your disbelief about zombies this show is as close to real as it gets.
> 
> Popular characters die, the zombie apocalypse isn't pretty or fun or any place you would want to be in. And, much to the chagrin of people here, there will be people who don't act like we think they should and might even be assholes, dumbasses, and just bat shit crazy.
> 
> It's the best show ever.



There are two questions you can ask in survival mode ...

Can that person fight?
Will that person get me killed?

Glenn and Maggie do more of the first and less of the second than any of the others.
They are not perfect and other people fight as well ... But they don't cause trouble and they are in the fight whenever around.

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another of the many things I like about this show. If you suspend your disbelief about zombies this show is as close to real as it gets.
> 
> Popular characters die, the zombie apocalypse isn't pretty or fun or any place you would want to be in. And, much to the chagrin of people here, there will be people who don't act like we think they should and might even be assholes, dumbasses, and just bat shit crazy.
> 
> It's the best show ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two questions you can ask in survival mode ...
> 
> Can that person fight?
> Will that person get me killed?
> 
> Glenn and Maggie do more of the first and less of the second than any of the others.
> They are not perfect and other people fight as well ... But they don't cause trouble and they are in the fight whenever around.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Michone is way better than either Glen or Maggie, and she could kill both of them with one hand.    Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around. 

Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath

More seriously, though. I thought it was a pretty good episode.

Nice to see the Gov back for a cameo, along with Beth, the alcoholic, and the girls.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL



OMG, I can't believe Tyrese is dead!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL



If it weren't for Noah running off like a dummy, Tyrese wouldn't have been bitten!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> OMG, I can't believe Tyrese is dead!



Yea. Now we're stuck with "Everybody Hates Chris."


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> More seriously, though. I thought it was a pretty good episode.
> 
> Nice to see the Gov back for a cameo, along with Beth, the alcoholic, and the girls.



A little creepy though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Noah running off like a dummy, Tyrese wouldn't have been bitten!
Click to expand...


Frankly, I would have killed off his sister first.

No one gives a crap about her. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I can't believe Tyrese is dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Now we're stuck with "Everybody Hates Chris."
Click to expand...


I know.  Hopefully that kid toughens up a little bit.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> More seriously, though. I thought it was a pretty good episode.
> 
> Nice to see the Gov back for a cameo, along with Beth, the alcoholic, and the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little creepy though.
Click to expand...


This fun loving guy??!?!







_Naaaah... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Noah running off like a dummy, Tyrese wouldn't have been bitten!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I would have killed off his sister first.
> 
> No one gives a crap about her. lol
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't they stay in that town?  Just kill all the zombies and fix any breeches in the walls.  Have people take turn watching. 

Also, why wouldn't they have stayed at the hospital?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> More seriously, though. I thought it was a pretty good episode.
> 
> Nice to see the Gov back for a cameo, along with Beth, the alcoholic, and the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little creepy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This fun loving guy??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Naaaah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...


I hate that guy.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Noah running off like a dummy, Tyrese wouldn't have been bitten!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I would have killed off his sister first.
> 
> No one gives a crap about her. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they stay in that town?  Just kill all the zombies and fix any breeches in the walls.  Have people take turn watching.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't they have stayed at the hospital?
Click to expand...


Because it wasn't in the script. 

I think they're going to DC to meet up with the red headed guy and Eugene next. That should be interesting.


----------



## Gracie

I think this zombie thing is not really about zombies at all. They are just the second class citizens that don't count for much except they can kill yer ass. 
I think the guts of the show (sublimal) is how PEOPLE treat other PEOPLE during a major crisis or catastrophe. THAT is what this show is all about.

And if anything horrible ever did happen (zombies don't exist. They are not real. But dangerous gangs of people are VERY real), I would want Michon over anyone at my side.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I think this zombie thing is not really about zombies at all. They are just the second class citizens that don't count for much except they can kill yer ass.
> I think the guts of the show (sublimal) is how PEOPLE treat other PEOPLE during a major crisis or catastrophe. THAT is what this show is all about.
> 
> And if anything horrible ever did happen (zombies don't exist. They are not real. But dangerous gangs of people are VERY real), I would want Michon over anyone at my side.



Me too.  She is a tough bitch.  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

First one I would toss over the wall to the zombies would be carrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl. I hate that kid.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> First one I would toss over the wall to the zombies would be carrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl. I hate that kid.



  That's terrible.  

There was another person on another website who thought he should be the leader.  I couldn't believe that one.  He's just a kid.  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

He is as insane as his father. They are Gemma (female form) and Jax Teller all over again. Batshit crazy. Both of them.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> He is as insane as his father. They are Gemma (female form) and Jax Teller all over again. Batshit crazy. Both of them.



It was a little strange what Rick said about killing that woman cop.  He said it had nothing to do with Beth and that he just wanted to kill her.  Maybe he saw her as a tyrant or something (she was).


----------



## Gracie

He's crazy. So is his kid carrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl. I wouldn't be bummed if either one were off'd in the show.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> He's crazy. So is his kid carrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl. I wouldn't be bummed if either one were off'd in the show.



Really?  I don't mind Rick.  A lot of people seem to not like him much though.  

Carl can be annoying when he's a little know-it-all, but probably a lot less annoying than most teenagers.  

I'm not crazy about Glen and Maggie.  I don't think they make a good couple, and I think they're love life and they are boring.


----------



## Gracie

I know it sounds crazy...but...sometimes actors and actresses I see on tv IMMEDIATELY make me think their breath stinks. Dunno why. Glenn is one of them. The other is Lindsy Brigman that played Bitch Wife on Abyss. Another one is Andie McDowell.

Glenns breath stinks. He looks like it would. Maggie is...WHO? She's nothing. Gives nothing, does nothing.

Meh.


----------



## Gracie

Ever go in a store and when you get to the counter this stench assaults yer nostrils? Smells like garlicy sausage breath..or worse, cow manure. Like morning breath. That's what I think of when I see Glenn.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I know it sounds crazy...but...sometimes actors and actresses I see on tv IMMEDIATELY make me think their breath stinks. Dunno why. Glenn is one of them. The other is Lindsy Brigman that played Bitch Wife on Abyss. Another one is Andie McDowell.
> 
> Glenns breath stinks. He looks like it would. Maggie is...WHO? She's nothing. Gives nothing, does nothing.
> 
> Meh.



I've read in one of those celebrity magazines once that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie both stink.  Jonny Depp too.  They are apparently not very clean people.  Imagine, all that money and fame and still a scumbag.


----------



## Gracie

lol. I don't read those kinda mags. Just go with visuals I guess. Hell, for all I know, Glenn's breath is minty fresh. It just looks like he would have some stank on him.


----------



## Gracie

It's official. I do not like Noah. 
(I'm on the west coast...half an hour in to the show and whatshisface just got bit).


----------



## Gracie

I don't understand why they don't find a town like the one they are in...get rid of the walkers, baracade themselves in, etc. The hospital was in a bad location but a small town that can be cut off on 3 sides...grow a garden, raise critters, etc.


----------



## Gracie

Well fuck. He just got bit again. Dayum.


----------



## Politico

Sgt_Gath said:


> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL


He was having a moral dilemma. That is the same as wearing a red shirt.



ChrisL said:


> It was a little strange what Rick said about killing that woman cop.  He said it had nothing to do with Beth and that he just wanted to kill her.  Maybe he saw her as a tyrant or something (she was).


Not strange at all. Some people just have a better scumbag meter than others.



Gracie said:


> I don't understand why they don't find a town like the one they are in...get rid of the walkers, baracade themselves in, etc. The hospital was in a bad location but a small town that can be cut off on 3 sides...grow a garden, raise critters, etc.



For the same reason they have no situational awareness or even the basic human desire to turn on a radio and see what is going on in the world. The writing is bad.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Michone is way better than either Glen or Maggie, and she could kill both of them with one hand.    Lol.



Michone is great ... Didn't say she wasn't.

Glenn and Maggie pull their end every time.
They don't wander off leaving people in the lurch ... Are team players and for the most part don't struggle with personal issues.
Rick, Michone, Carol, Darryl the rest ... They have issues.

Maggie and Glenn just care for everyone and kill zombies with a passion.
There isn't a lot to love about either of them ... They never back down from a fight or cause other people problems.
That's worth something in my book.

.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Noah running off like a dummy, Tyrese wouldn't have been bitten!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I would have killed off his sister first.
> 
> No one gives a crap about her. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they stay in that town?  Just kill all the zombies and fix any breeches in the walls.  Have people take turn watching.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't they have stayed at the hospital?
Click to expand...

 
Well I guess after Beth died there it was too morbid to stay, as far that town I would have looked into making it work as long as they could fix the walls.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> I know it sounds crazy...but...sometimes actors and actresses I see on tv IMMEDIATELY make me think their breath stinks. Dunno why. Glenn is one of them. The other is Lindsy Brigman that played Bitch Wife on Abyss. Another one is Andie McDowell.
> 
> Glenns breath stinks. He looks like it would. Maggie is...WHO? She's nothing. Gives nothing, does nothing.
> 
> Meh.


----------



## GHook93

I have to say the mid-season premiere sucked ass, one of the worst episodes of the entire series. WTF is going on with the writing this season. After the first 3 episodes and after the Terminates were killed off, the show has been nearly unwatchable. 

They just killed off a beloved character in such an anti-climatic way. Tyreese character deserved better. The episode was boring and useless. 

The set of events made no sense either. You just chopped off Tyreese's arm and he is bleeding out. That makes perfect sense to move him out of a house and into the wilderness. They should have tried to revive him there.

While I am upset Tyreese is gone (I loved the character), it was predictable (as I predicted in this thread). However, I thought he would go in a more meaningful manner. 

Hopefully next episode is a mulligan!


----------



## GHook93

Season 6 prediction - A gigantic loss in ratings! Last season wasn't as bad as people made it out to be, but it wasn't particularly good either and this season has been awful (after a promising start that seems like a LONG LONG time ago).


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm thinking next episode will be better, I think its cool the show has shifted to my backyard (Richmond Virginia!)


----------



## High_Gravity

I think it will get a kick going once Morgan finds the group and Neegan gets introduced into the show. Their already in Virginia and not far from DC and the Alexandria safe zone.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Ever go in a store and when you get to the counter this stench assaults yer nostrils? Smells like garlicy sausage breath..or worse, cow manure. Like morning breath. That's what I think of when I see Glenn.



  I imagine that none of them would smell very nice at this point.  I wonder when the last time they showered was anyway?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever go in a store and when you get to the counter this stench assaults yer nostrils? Smells like garlicy sausage breath..or worse, cow manure. Like morning breath. That's what I think of when I see Glenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that none of them would smell very nice at this point.  I wonder when the last time they showered was anyway?
Click to expand...

 
The prison?


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Noah running off like a dummy, Tyrese wouldn't have been bitten!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I would have killed off his sister first.
> 
> No one gives a crap about her. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they stay in that town?  Just kill all the zombies and fix any breeches in the walls.  Have people take turn watching.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't they have stayed at the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess after Beth died there it was too morbid to stay, as far that town I would have looked into making it work as long as they could fix the walls.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, you do what you have to do.  It was a safe place to stay.  They have everything there they need.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever go in a store and when you get to the counter this stench assaults yer nostrils? Smells like garlicy sausage breath..or worse, cow manure. Like morning breath. That's what I think of when I see Glenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that none of them would smell very nice at this point.  I wonder when the last time they showered was anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison?
Click to expand...


It was a while ago, I'm sure.  Lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Noah running off like a dummy, Tyrese wouldn't have been bitten!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I would have killed off his sister first.
> 
> No one gives a crap about her. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they stay in that town?  Just kill all the zombies and fix any breeches in the walls.  Have people take turn watching.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't they have stayed at the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess after Beth died there it was too morbid to stay, as far that town I would have looked into making it work as long as they could fix the walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, you do what you have to do.  It was a safe place to stay.  They have everything there they need.
Click to expand...

 
True, but Rick did kill one of their cops and took 2 hostage, they didn't start out on the right foot at all, I don't know if that living situation would have worked now that I think about it.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Noah running off like a dummy, Tyrese wouldn't have been bitten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I would have killed off his sister first.
> 
> No one gives a crap about her. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they stay in that town?  Just kill all the zombies and fix any breeches in the walls.  Have people take turn watching.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't they have stayed at the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess after Beth died there it was too morbid to stay, as far that town I would have looked into making it work as long as they could fix the walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, you do what you have to do.  It was a safe place to stay.  They have everything there they need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but Rick did kill one of their cops and took 2 hostage, they didn't start out on the right foot at all, I don't know if that living situation would have worked now that I think about it.
Click to expand...


True.  Still though, they were invited to stay and Rick said no.  Now look, poor Tyrese is dead now.    That was sad.  I liked Tyrese.  He was like a gentle giant for the most part (unless he was REALLY angry, then he was kind of scary - lol).


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> He was having a moral dilemma. That is the same as wearing a red shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little strange what Rick said about killing that woman cop.  He said it had nothing to do with Beth and that he just wanted to kill her.  Maybe he saw her as a tyrant or something (she was).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not strange at all. Some people just have a better scumbag meter than others.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they don't find a town like the one they are in...get rid of the walkers, baracade themselves in, etc. The hospital was in a bad location but a small town that can be cut off on 3 sides...grow a garden, raise critters, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reason they have no situational awareness or even the basic human desire to turn on a radio and see what is going on in the world. The writing is bad.
Click to expand...


Well, you say the writing is bad, but if they did that and everyone was safe, then we really wouldn't have much of a show.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michone is way better than either Glen or Maggie, and she could kill both of them with one hand.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michone is great ... Didn't say she wasn't.
> 
> Glenn and Maggie pull their end every time.
> They don't wander off leaving people in the lurch ... Are team players and for the most part don't struggle with personal issues.
> Rick, Michone, Carol, Darryl the rest ... They have issues.
> 
> Maggie and Glenn just care for everyone and kill zombies with a passion.
> There isn't a lot to love about either of them ... They never back down from a fight or cause other people problems.
> That's worth something in my book.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Sure they do.  I don't think they're slackers, just boring.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I would have killed off his sister first.
> 
> No one gives a crap about her. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they stay in that town?  Just kill all the zombies and fix any breeches in the walls.  Have people take turn watching.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't they have stayed at the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess after Beth died there it was too morbid to stay, as far that town I would have looked into making it work as long as they could fix the walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, you do what you have to do.  It was a safe place to stay.  They have everything there they need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but Rick did kill one of their cops and took 2 hostage, they didn't start out on the right foot at all, I don't know if that living situation would have worked now that I think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  Still though, they were invited to stay and Rick said no.  Now look, poor Tyrese is dead now.    That was sad.  I liked Tyrese.  He was like a gentle giant for the most part (unless he was REALLY angry, then he was kind of scary - lol).
Click to expand...

 
I lost all respect for Tyreese when he didn't kill that Terminus guy who was in the cabin with Judith, that guy was an animal and deserved to die.


----------



## High_Gravity

As far as the hospital goes if they could have stayed there it would have worked out good, with Ricks crew and the cops that were there that would be really good security, they could lock that place down tight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Am I the only one who likes Noahs character lol


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I think it will get a kick going once Morgan finds the group and Neegan gets introduced into the show. Their already in Virginia and not far from DC and the Alexandria safe zone.



I forgot about Morgan, he will be a welcome addition to the show. I really enjoyed the Tyreese character and I knew his time was near, but the way they killed him was a disgrace to the show and horrible story-telling.


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL


Noah, Morgan and the Priest (his name escapes me at the moment) are more than one black guy. Not to mention they still have Michonne and Sasha as two more black characters. 

They also had Bob and Tyreese for a while!

The one black character joke is arrogant. I know lightened up Francis!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Am I the only one who likes Noahs character lol



I thought he was OK until he got Tyreese killed!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who likes Noahs character lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was OK until he got Tyreese killed!
Click to expand...

 
To be fair why was Tyreese glued to those pictures in Noahs house? if he was more alert like Daryl and Michonne he'd still be alive.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will get a kick going once Morgan finds the group and Neegan gets introduced into the show. Their already in Virginia and not far from DC and the Alexandria safe zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about Morgan, he will be a welcome addition to the show. I really enjoyed the Tyreese character and I knew his time was near, but the way they killed him was a disgrace to the show and horrible story-telling.
Click to expand...

 
I agree he did deserve a better ending, I did enjoy seeing the Governor again though, and even that guy from Terminus made some damning good points when he spoke.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they stay in that town?  Just kill all the zombies and fix any breeches in the walls.  Have people take turn watching.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't they have stayed at the hospital?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess after Beth died there it was too morbid to stay, as far that town I would have looked into making it work as long as they could fix the walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, you do what you have to do.  It was a safe place to stay.  They have everything there they need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but Rick did kill one of their cops and took 2 hostage, they didn't start out on the right foot at all, I don't know if that living situation would have worked now that I think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  Still though, they were invited to stay and Rick said no.  Now look, poor Tyrese is dead now.    That was sad.  I liked Tyrese.  He was like a gentle giant for the most part (unless he was REALLY angry, then he was kind of scary - lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lost all respect for Tyreese when he didn't kill that Terminus guy who was in the cabin with Judith, that guy was an animal and deserved to die.
Click to expand...


Well, Tyrese is merciful.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who likes Noahs character lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was OK until he got Tyreese killed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair why was Tyreese glued to those pictures in Noahs house? if he was more alert like Daryl and Michonne he'd still be alive.
Click to expand...


I agree.  I was wondering if he knew those kids in the pictures or something.  Apparently not though.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> Am I the only one who likes Noahs character lol



Meh, I don't really know enough about his character yet to like him, and I didn't like how he was behaving when he ran away from Tyrese.  That was just dumb as hell considering the situation.  If it weren't for him, Tyrese would not have been bitten.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who likes Noahs character lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't really know enough about his character yet to like him, and I didn't like how he was behaving when he ran away from Tyrese.  That was just dumb as hell considering the situation.  If it weren't for him, Tyrese would not have been bitten.
Click to expand...

 
Well Noah is only like 17 I think in the show, teenagers do dumb ass shit. Lord knows Carl has done his share lol


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who likes Noahs character lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was OK until he got Tyreese killed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair why was Tyreese glued to those pictures in Noahs house? if he was more alert like Daryl and Michonne he'd still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  I was wondering if he knew those kids in the pictures or something.  Apparently not though.
Click to expand...

 
Those were Noahs little twin brothers I think he was just getting worked up over them being dead.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess after Beth died there it was too morbid to stay, as far that town I would have looked into making it work as long as they could fix the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, you do what you have to do.  It was a safe place to stay.  They have everything there they need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but Rick did kill one of their cops and took 2 hostage, they didn't start out on the right foot at all, I don't know if that living situation would have worked now that I think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  Still though, they were invited to stay and Rick said no.  Now look, poor Tyrese is dead now.    That was sad.  I liked Tyrese.  He was like a gentle giant for the most part (unless he was REALLY angry, then he was kind of scary - lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lost all respect for Tyreese when he didn't kill that Terminus guy who was in the cabin with Judith, that guy was an animal and deserved to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Tyrese is merciful.
Click to expand...

 
I was hoping Tyreese could hang on for another season.


----------



## GHook93

Love Connection Predictions:
Rick and Maggie (After Glenn gets iced this season; Rick will be like best to make the most of it and grab the hottie)
Morgan and Michonne (He's crazy; she's crazy, perfect match)
Rosita and Eugene (I think she spurs Angry Abe for the Eugene. While Eugene isn't a warrior, he is resourceful. Remember the scene Rosita told Glenn and Maggie that Eugene taught her how to purify dirty water. He is useless in a fight, but he will be invaluable when they settle somewhere)
Daryl and Sasha (Why not finally let Daryl get the girl)
Noah and Carl (they are both gay - as in lame-, why not make them gay in TV reality)


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Love Connection Predictions:
> Rick and Maggie (After Glenn gets iced this season; Rick will be like best to make the most of it and grab the hottie)
> Morgan and Michonne (He's crazy; she's crazy, perfect match)
> Rosita and Eugene (I think she spurs Angry Abe for the Eugene. While Eugene isn't a warrior, he is resourceful. Remember the scene Rosita told Glenn and Maggie that Eugene taught her how to purify dirty water. He is useless in a fight, but he will be invaluable when they settle somewhere)
> Daryl and Sasha (Why not finally let Daryl get the girl)
> Noah and Carl (they are both gay - as in lame-, why not make them gay in TV reality)


 
LOL! They are going to introduce a gay character btw, I think his name is Jesus. I think Noah should try and tap Tara's fine ass.


----------



## High_Gravity

Daryl and Sasha would be an amazing couple.


----------



## Gracie

What the hell was all that shit about on the radio about villagers getting massacred with machete's?  Was Tyrese originally from Uganda or something?


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> What the hell was all that shit about on the radio about villagers getting massacred with machete's?  Was Tyrese originally from Uganda or something?


 
LOL No. I think he was halluncinating, in the beginning of the episode he said his dad made him listen to the news and pay attention to current events, he was probably flashing back to old broadcasts he heard from Rwanda.


----------



## Gracie

I didn't connect the two, so yeah. You are prolly right.
Meanwhile, how you been, darlin'? We don't see you NEARLY enough around here any more.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

GHook93 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I was hoping Tyrese would stick around.
> 
> Guess they figured the show had exceeded its "one black guy" quota when Noah came aboard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Noah, Morgan and the Priest (his name escapes me at the moment) are more than one black guy. Not to mention they still have Michonne and Sasha as two more black characters.
> 
> They also had Bob and Tyreese for a while!
> 
> The one black character joke is arrogant. I know lightened up Francis!
Click to expand...


Ugh. Yea. I forgot about that "wet blanket" priest.

Why the He'll couldn't they have killed him off instead? Lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

High_Gravity said:


> Am I the only one who likes Noahs character lol



I don't have a huge problem with him.

I liked Tyrese better though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> What the hell was all that shit about on the radio about villagers getting massacred with machete's?  Was Tyrese originally from Uganda or something?



I was wondering the same. They never explained it.

Rwandan Genocide, maybe?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was all that shit about on the radio about villagers getting massacred with machete's?  Was Tyrese originally from Uganda or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same. They never explained it.
> 
> Rwandan Genocide, maybe?
Click to expand...


The flashback parts were a bit confusing.  At first, I was like what the hell is going on here?  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

In another thread I was saying I do NOT come out of anesthesia very nicely. I warned 'em but they didn't believe me. Anywho...I just had my mastectomy and I woke myself up by screaming "WHO CUT OFF MY BOOB? WHERE IS THE FUCKER? USE A MACHETE ON ME? AM I IN RWANDA? GIMME BE BACK MY BOOB YOU FUCKER!" and the nurse was furiously trying to find the right pain killers to knock my ass back out and another nurse said my boob was just fine and I can have it back tomorrow or some such. I was to busy yelling and cussing and fighting the sheets and tubes running all over me to get outta the bed and KILL someone. 
Couple of hours later, docs and nurses would check in on me from the front door of my room asking if I found any machetes cuz they didn't wanna get whacked.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> In another thread I was saying I do NOT come out of anesthesia very nicely. I warned 'em but they didn't believe me. Anywho...I just had my mastectomy and I woke myself up by screaming "WHO CUT OFF MY BOOB? WHERE IS THE FUCKER? USE A MACHETE ON ME? AM I IN RWANDA? GIMME BE BACK MY BOOB YOU FUCKER!" and the nurse was furiously trying to find the right pain killers to knock my ass back out and another nurse said my boob was just fine and I can have it back tomorrow or some such. I was to busy yelling and cussing and fighting the sheets and tubes running all over me to get outta the bed and KILL someone.
> Couple of hours later, docs and nurses would check in on me from the front door of my room asking if I found any machetes cuz they didn't wanna get whacked.



Yikes! That must have been a fun couple of days.

Lol


----------



## Gracie

Actually..it wasn't too bad. I was so pissed off at the hospital, I left before I shoulda. I was more peeved at them than I was hurting.

I will never go back to that hospital. Fact.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> I didn't connect the two, so yeah. You are prolly right.
> Meanwhile, how you been, darlin'? We don't see you NEARLY enough around here any more.


 
Pretty busy at work, I come on here when I can lol.


----------



## GHook93

List of characters: Rick, Daryl, Carl, Abraham, Eugene, Glenn, Father Gabe, Morgan, Noah, Carol, Maggie, Sasha, Michonne, Tara, Judith and Rosita. That is 16 characters in the group. I think that is the largest of the main cast.

I think they at least kill of at least 2 to 3 more this season. My bets are Glenn, Tara and Noah.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> List of characters: Rick, Daryl, Carl, Abraham, Eugene, Glenn, Father Gabe, Morgan, Noah, Carol, Maggie, Sasha, Michonne, Tara, Judith and Rosita. That is 16 characters in the group. I think that is the largest of the main cast.
> 
> I think they at least kill of at least 2 to 3 more this season. My bets are Glenn, Tara and Noah.


 
Everyone wants Noah dead lol.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of characters: Rick, Daryl, Carl, Abraham, Eugene, Glenn, Father Gabe, Morgan, Noah, Carol, Maggie, Sasha, Michonne, Tara, Judith and Rosita. That is 16 characters in the group. I think that is the largest of the main cast.
> 
> I think they at least kill of at least 2 to 3 more this season. My bets are Glenn, Tara and Noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants Noah dead lol.
Click to expand...


I don't want him dead, but if someone has to die . . .     J/K!  The preacher is kind of useless though.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of characters: Rick, Daryl, Carl, Abraham, Eugene, Glenn, Father Gabe, Morgan, Noah, Carol, Maggie, Sasha, Michonne, Tara, Judith and Rosita. That is 16 characters in the group. I think that is the largest of the main cast.
> 
> I think they at least kill of at least 2 to 3 more this season. My bets are Glenn, Tara and Noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants Noah dead lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want him dead, but if someone has to die . . .     J/K!  The preacher is kind of useless though.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah I don't really know what hes doing there, unless he's going to wield the moral compass now that Tyreese is gone.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.

Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.



Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
Click to expand...


More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God

It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.

The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
Click to expand...

 
Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
Click to expand...


This coming from a guy who had an avatar of a woman who likes to show her breasts and vagina online to strangers.    Lol.  Now, you're talking about "God."  Gawd!  

Sorry, back to the topic, I don't think the show has anything to DO with God.  It's about surviving against the odds and the relationships you develop with one another and towards "outsiders" in a survival scenario.


----------



## High_Gravity

What avatar is this? rats I missed it!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

High_Gravity said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?
Click to expand...


Based on what the writers have given us so far, he's comic relief at best


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?
Click to expand...


After giving it a little thought, there would probably be some groups of religious whackos.  Just think about, jeez.  Some of them would probably be killed right away because they would think God will protect them or something.  Then, you'd probably have other groups that are doing sacrifices and some really freaky things.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what the writers have given us so far, he's comic relief at best
Click to expand...


Yeah, he's been pretty much useless so far.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After giving it a little thought, there would probably be some groups of religious whackos.  Just think about, jeez.  Some of them would probably be killed right away because they would think God will protect them or something.  Then, you'd probably have other groups that are doing sacrifices and some really freaky things.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Yup, we have Cults now in the normal world, it would be 10 times worse in the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have a Satanic view of humanity, it's obvious the human race is just not worth the effort any longer.
> 
> Dale, Hershel and Tyrese all dead. Anyone with a degree of humanity, with a moral compass is killed off. We are left with a roving band of zombies who are able to use guns, knives and swords to kill other zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After giving it a little thought, there would probably be some groups of religious whackos.  Just think about, jeez.  Some of them would probably be killed right away because they would think God will protect them or something.  Then, you'd probably have other groups that are doing sacrifices and some really freaky things.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, we have Cults now in the normal world, it would be 10 times worse in the zombie apocalypse.
Click to expand...


And these are the reasons why you have to be kind of cold and ruthless.  You just wouldn't know who to trust or what someone is capable of doing.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.  In that kind of end of the world scenario, only the strong will survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After giving it a little thought, there would probably be some groups of religious whackos.  Just think about, jeez.  Some of them would probably be killed right away because they would think God will protect them or something.  Then, you'd probably have other groups that are doing sacrifices and some really freaky things.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, we have Cults now in the normal world, it would be 10 times worse in the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these are the reasons why you have to be kind of cold and ruthless.  You just wouldn't know who to trust or what someone is capable of doing.
Click to expand...

 
From what I read alot of these cults have compounds where they store enough ammo, food and water to last years.  They would be at a tremendous advantage in this situation.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely it became that way because we turned our backs on God
> 
> It's no accident or series of evolutionary steps that we live on a planet in perfect balance to support life.  We're orbiting a Star spinning in space, turning on our axis, constantly receiving an array of energy that would fry us in seconds, yet you look up and the air is so still. it was designed that way and as soon as we stop recognizing that -- bad things follow.
> 
> The show hasn't been fun to watch in a long time. They meet new people and it's about 14 seconds before the zombies are killing each other.  Rick had it right,_ they _are the Walking Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After giving it a little thought, there would probably be some groups of religious whackos.  Just think about, jeez.  Some of them would probably be killed right away because they would think God will protect them or something.  Then, you'd probably have other groups that are doing sacrifices and some really freaky things.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, we have Cults now in the normal world, it would be 10 times worse in the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these are the reasons why you have to be kind of cold and ruthless.  You just wouldn't know who to trust or what someone is capable of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I read alot of these cults have compounds where they store enough ammo, food and water to last years.  They would be at a tremendous advantage in this situation.
Click to expand...


yeah, that's a good point.  It would be very hard to trust another group in this type of situation, especially with what they already went through with the cannibal group and stuff, so I guess when I think about it like that, I don't really blame Rick for not wanting to stay at the hospital with those people.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do have Father Gabriel, do you think he can help with the Faith aspect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After giving it a little thought, there would probably be some groups of religious whackos.  Just think about, jeez.  Some of them would probably be killed right away because they would think God will protect them or something.  Then, you'd probably have other groups that are doing sacrifices and some really freaky things.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, we have Cults now in the normal world, it would be 10 times worse in the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these are the reasons why you have to be kind of cold and ruthless.  You just wouldn't know who to trust or what someone is capable of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I read alot of these cults have compounds where they store enough ammo, food and water to last years.  They would be at a tremendous advantage in this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, that's a good point.  It would be very hard to trust another group in this type of situation, especially with what they already went through with the cannibal group and stuff, so I guess when I think about it like that, I don't really blame Rick for not wanting to stay at the hospital with those people.
Click to expand...

 
If Rick and his group could over run a cult compound and set up shop there, it might be good. Imagine if all the humans that were left united instead of fighting each other and just killed walkers instead? imagine if the Governor and Rick were working together?


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> After giving it a little thought, there would probably be some groups of religious whackos.  Just think about, jeez.  Some of them would probably be killed right away because they would think God will protect them or something.  Then, you'd probably have other groups that are doing sacrifices and some really freaky things.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we have Cults now in the normal world, it would be 10 times worse in the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these are the reasons why you have to be kind of cold and ruthless.  You just wouldn't know who to trust or what someone is capable of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I read alot of these cults have compounds where they store enough ammo, food and water to last years.  They would be at a tremendous advantage in this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, that's a good point.  It would be very hard to trust another group in this type of situation, especially with what they already went through with the cannibal group and stuff, so I guess when I think about it like that, I don't really blame Rick for not wanting to stay at the hospital with those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Rick and his group could over run a cult compound and set up shop there, it might be good. Imagine if all the humans that were left united instead of fighting each other and just killed walkers instead? imagine if the Governor and Rick were working together?
Click to expand...


Yeah, well unfortunately, it's not in everyone's nature to be kind and work together, and obviously that was the case with the old govna!    Still going to have arseholes.


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> I think Noah should try and tap Tara's fine ass.




Ummm...

Maggie might have a better shot with Tara than Noah would.




>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was all that shit about on the radio about villagers getting massacred with machete's?  Was Tyrese originally from Uganda or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL No. I think he was halluncinating, in the beginning of the episode he said his dad made him listen to the news and pay attention to current events, he was probably flashing back to old broadcasts he heard from Rwanda.
Click to expand...



From the Talking Dead, that was Andrew Lincoln (not in character as Rick) on the radio speaking with his normal British accent.


>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

I still wish it was either Maggie or Glen, or maybe the preacher, instead of Tyrese that got knocked off.  I liked Tyrese.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I still wish it was either Maggie or Glen, or maybe the preacher, instead of Tyrese that got knocked off.  I liked Tyrese.



Does anyone know how or if Tyrese died in the comics?

*:SPOILERS:
























*




I think I heard that Glen dies in the comics. I'm not sure when, however.

The show also doesn't always stick with the comics, so it might not happen.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wish it was either Maggie or Glen, or maybe the preacher, instead of Tyrese that got knocked off.  I liked Tyrese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how or if Tyrese died in the comics?
> 
> *:SPOILERS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard that Glen dies in the comics. I'm not sure when, however.
> 
> The show also doesn't always stick with the comics, so it might not happen.
Click to expand...


Not me, I don't read comics, and I don't watch the "Talking Dead" either.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wish it was either Maggie or Glen, or maybe the preacher, instead of Tyrese that got knocked off.  I liked Tyrese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how or if Tyrese died in the comics?
> 
> *:SPOILERS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard that Glen dies in the comics. I'm not sure when, however.
> 
> The show also doesn't always stick with the comics, so it might not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me, I don't read comics, and I don't watch the "Talking Dead" either.
Click to expand...


Bah. You're of no use to me, Chris!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wish it was either Maggie or Glen, or maybe the preacher, instead of Tyrese that got knocked off.  I liked Tyrese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how or if Tyrese died in the comics?
> 
> *:SPOILERS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard that Glen dies in the comics. I'm not sure when, however.
> 
> The show also doesn't always stick with the comics, so it might not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me, I don't read comics, and I don't watch the "Talking Dead" either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah. You're of no use to me, Chris!
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wish it was either Maggie or Glen, or maybe the preacher, instead of Tyrese that got knocked off.  I liked Tyrese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how or if Tyrese died in the comics?
> 
> *:SPOILERS:
> *
> I think I heard that Glen dies in the comics. I'm not sure when, however.
> 
> The show also doesn't always stick with the comics, so it might not happen.
Click to expand...

I haven't read the comic, but I read wiki. He dies the way Herschel died in show. Outside the prison with the Gov chopping his head off.

The show takes iconic scenes and flips them with other characters. Herschel in the Tyreese place. Herschel getting leg chopped off in the prison in place of Dale. Maggie getting nearly raped by the governor in leiu of Michonne (who was raped). Stookey in place of Dale as dinner for the hunters. 

My guess is this, the writers keep laying hints that Glenn will bite the dust, but I think it will be Noah that dies in the brutal fashion meant for Glenn. I think Tara bites the dust also.

The group is as strong as it has ever been though:
Leader: Rick
Main Muscle: Abraham, Daryl, Glenn, Morgan & Michonne.
Secondary Muscle: Carol, Carl, Rosita, Maggie, Tara
Brains: Eugene
Dead Weight: Noah, Father Gabe


----------



## High_Gravity

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wish it was either Maggie or Glen, or maybe the preacher, instead of Tyrese that got knocked off.  I liked Tyrese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how or if Tyrese died in the comics?
> 
> *:SPOILERS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard that Glen dies in the comics. I'm not sure when, however.
> 
> The show also doesn't always stick with the comics, so it might not happen.
Click to expand...

 
Glenn gets killed by Neegan in the comics, Tyreese dies in the prison in the comics.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wish it was either Maggie or Glen, or maybe the preacher, instead of Tyrese that got knocked off.  I liked Tyrese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how or if Tyrese died in the comics?
> 
> *:SPOILERS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I think I heard that Glen dies in the comics. I'm not sure when, however.
> 
> The show also doesn't always stick with the comics, so it might not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn gets killed by Neegan in the comics, Tyreese dies in the prison in the comics.
Click to expand...

I actually liked Noah up until the last episode, but his actions got one of my favorite characters iced so I have gone cold on him. I hope the character remedies himself, but I have a suspicion he takes the beating that Glenn took in the comics!


----------



## Gracie

Noah is nothing to this show. Any chances he had died when whatsherface did. He is just like the preacher. Worthless.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Noah is nothing to this show. Any chances he had died when whatsherface did. He is just like the preacher. Worthless.



I was pissed when he ran away from Tyreese when Tyreese was trying to help him.  Then, Tyreese gets killed.  I'm a little upset with Noah for that.


----------



## JWBooth

Well that gives a whole other meaning to puppy chow


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The most BORING EPISODE in 5 seasons?

I say yes


----------



## Politico

Just wait. The bad writing will only get worse. The whole season will be about them walking down the road. And how for some strange strange reason no matter where they go 1000 walkers magically appear.


----------



## ChrisL

JWBooth said:


> Well that gives a whole other meaning to puppy chow



It's a dog eat dog world!


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> Just wait. The bad writing will only get worse. The whole season will be about them walking down the road. And how for some strange strange reason no matter where they go 1000 walkers magically appear.



Good Lord, you have a terrible and negative attitude.  Why not just watch something else?  Why do you watch a program that you don't like?  You're a real weirdo.


----------



## JWBooth

ChrisL said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that gives a whole other meaning to puppy chow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dog eat dog world!
Click to expand...

Perfect episode to have kept TDog around for.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

wow that was a boring episode...


----------



## ChrisL

I'm getting real sick of Maggie.  What a sour puss and a downer.  She's depressing.  I hope she's next.


----------



## JWBooth

ChrisL said:


> I'm getting real sick of Maggie.  What a sour puss and a downer.  She's depressing.  I hope she's next.


I dunno what I think about her. Her character has lost all members of her family. Knowing that Glenn is all she has, well that has got to be pretty depressing.


----------



## ChrisL

JWBooth said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting real sick of Maggie.  What a sour puss and a downer.  She's depressing.  I hope she's next.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what I think about her. Her character has lost all members of her family. Knowing that Glenn is all she has, well that has got to be pretty depressing.
Click to expand...


Um, they all have lost all of their family members though.  I can stand Tyreese's sister more.  Even though she is angry, she isn't walking around like a living zombie like Maggie.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting real sick of Maggie.  What a sour puss and a downer.  She's depressing.  I hope she's next.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what I think about her. Her character has lost all members of her family. Knowing that Glenn is all she has, well that has got to be pretty depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, they all have lost all of their family members though.  I can stand Tyreese's sister more.  Even though she is angry, she isn't walking around like a living zombie like Maggie.
Click to expand...


On the other hand, Maggie isn't going off half-cocked and almost getting others killed......


----------



## Gracie

Boring show this time. They need to step it up.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait. The bad writing will only get worse. The whole season will be about them walking down the road. And how for some strange strange reason no matter where they go 1000 walkers magically appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, you have a terrible and negative attitude.  Why not just watch something else?  Why do you watch a program that you don't like?  You're a real weirdo.
Click to expand...

Yes asking why a newborn baby who is not eating keeps getting fatter is weird lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting real sick of Maggie.  What a sour puss and a downer.  She's depressing.  I hope she's next.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what I think about her. Her character has lost all members of her family. Knowing that Glenn is all she has, well that has got to be pretty depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, they all have lost all of their family members though.  I can stand Tyreese's sister more.  Even though she is angry, she isn't walking around like a living zombie like Maggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand, Maggie isn't going off half-cocked and almost getting others killed......
Click to expand...


True.  You make a good point.    I still can't stand Maggie moping around though.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait. The bad writing will only get worse. The whole season will be about them walking down the road. And how for some strange strange reason no matter where they go 1000 walkers magically appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, you have a terrible and negative attitude.  Why not just watch something else?  Why do you watch a program that you don't like?  You're a real weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes asking why a newborn baby who is not eating keeps getting fatter is weird lol.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are very weird indeed.  Why do you keep posting on this thread?


----------



## Politico

Because bad writing by clueless Millennials should be called out when it happens. Like how these folks can't hold onto a car for more than a day. Or how they can go to the emptiest place on Earth and 10.000 walkers mysteriously show up within the hour. You know stuff like that.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> Because bad writing by clueless Millennials should be called out when it happens. Like how these folks can't hold onto a car for more than a day. Or how they can go to the emptiest place on Earth and 10.000 walkers mysteriously show up within the hour. You know stuff like that.



Or, you can just not watch the show and STFU.  How about that?  There are MANY more shows with much worse writing.  I don't see you bitching about them.  Why don't you just admit, you are here to troll and to be a PITA?  At least be honest with yourself if you can't be honest with anyone else.  Lol.  

Also, get a life for goodness sake!


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> Because bad writing by clueless Millennials should be called out when it happens. Like how these folks can't hold onto a car for more than a day. Or how they can go to the emptiest place on Earth and 10.000 walkers mysteriously show up within the hour. You know stuff like that.



Also, cars run out of gas and cars that have been sitting and not maintained are going to break down!  DERP!  God you are not only annoying but stupid as well.


----------



## JWBooth

One of my biggest gripes is the use of automobiles.
Anybody who has ever tried go get anything to run, using ethanol blends, has experienced the absolute failure of the device.
Modern gasoline will just barely start a bonfire after it sits for about 6 months.


----------



## GHook93

Predictions:
(1) They are not running from any group, they are running for a horde of walkers. Tara gets snuffled out, but Aaron proves his worthiness and the group trusts him.
(2) Noah gets his head bashed in by a baseball bate
(3) They make it to the Alexandria Safe Zone.
(4) The season ends and season 6 starts 4 years later in the Alexandria Safe Zone.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Predictions:
> (1) They are not running from any group, they are running for a horde of walkers. Tara gets snuffled out, but Aaron proves his worthiness and the group trusts him.
> (2) Noah gets his head bashed in by a baseball bate
> (3) They make it to the Alexandria Safe Zone.
> (4) The season ends and season 6 starts 4 years later in the Alexandria Safe Zone.



You think that new guy is trustworthy?  I think he is up to no good.    There's gonna be trouble with that one I think.  He was too clean and together.  Something is definitely up with him, and I believe the crew is right to be suspicious of him.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because bad writing by clueless Millennials should be called out when it happens. Like how these folks can't hold onto a car for more than a day. Or how they can go to the emptiest place on Earth and 10.000 walkers mysteriously show up within the hour. You know stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, cars run out of gas and cars that have been sitting and not maintained are going to break down!  DERP!  God you are not only annoying but stupid as well.
Click to expand...

Answering yourself is a sign of mental illness. And feel free to bring up any of those other shows in another thread. I will rip them too.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because bad writing by clueless Millennials should be called out when it happens. Like how these folks can't hold onto a car for more than a day. Or how they can go to the emptiest place on Earth and 10.000 walkers mysteriously show up within the hour. You know stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, cars run out of gas and cars that have been sitting and not maintained are going to break down!  DERP!  God you are not only annoying but stupid as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answering yourself is a sign of mental illness. And feel free to bring up any of those other shows in another thread. I will rip them too.
Click to expand...


No, a sign of mental illness is a retard who keeps watching a show that he or she doesn't even enjoy just to go to a forum and bitch about it.  Get a life and stop trolling this thread.  You don't add anything.  You are just a nuisance, like a buzzing mosquito.

Answering myself?  I quoted YOUR post, you tard.


----------



## GHook93

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because bad writing by clueless Millennials should be called out when it happens. Like how these folks can't hold onto a car for more than a day. Or how they can go to the emptiest place on Earth and 10.000 walkers mysteriously show up within the hour. You know stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, cars run out of gas and cars that have been sitting and not maintained are going to break down!  DERP!  God you are not only annoying but stupid as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answering yourself is a sign of mental illness. And feel free to bring up any of those other shows in another thread. I will rip them too.
Click to expand...


Why be a...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is no reason to troll!


----------



## Nutz

I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters. 

Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.



Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
Click to expand...

It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.


----------



## Montrovant

Nutz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
Click to expand...


There's going to be a spin off show.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
Click to expand...


Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.
Click to expand...

I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).

Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.  

SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).
> 
> Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.
> 
> SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.
Click to expand...


Well, there is that new clean-looking guy.  Something is sure to happen with this guy, IMO.  Also, there have only been 2 or 3 episodes so far.  They are setting an atmosphere.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because bad writing by clueless Millennials should be called out when it happens. Like how these folks can't hold onto a car for more than a day. Or how they can go to the emptiest place on Earth and 10.000 walkers mysteriously show up within the hour. You know stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, cars run out of gas and cars that have been sitting and not maintained are going to break down!  DERP!  God you are not only annoying but stupid as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answering yourself is a sign of mental illness. And feel free to bring up any of those other shows in another thread. I will rip them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, a sign of mental illness is a retard who keeps watching a show that he or she doesn't even enjoy just to go to a forum and bitch about it.  Get a life and stop trolling this thread.  You don't add anything.  You are just a nuisance, like a buzzing mosquito.
> 
> Answering myself?  I quoted YOUR post, you tard.
Click to expand...

Wow. Be a good boy and take your meds.


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
Click to expand...


Not to make it racial, but some of the best characters on the show are black: Tyreese, Michonne, Morgan (bring the guy back already), Sasha and Oscar (too short of a stint for such an awesome character).

First, they must be doing something right, because the mid-season premier had 17 Mil viewers! Second, many viewers have a vested interest the characters. Many viewers like me were sad to see Tyreese go. Third, There is a Walking Dead spin-off that is starting, you can walk another grew start up in the zombieland! It sounds like it will be solid gold.

 The Walking Dead Spinoff Characters Revealed


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).
> 
> Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.
> 
> SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.
Click to expand...

I agree. After the first 3 episodes the season went down quick. The hospital plot was bad!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because bad writing by clueless Millennials should be called out when it happens. Like how these folks can't hold onto a car for more than a day. Or how they can go to the emptiest place on Earth and 10.000 walkers mysteriously show up within the hour. You know stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, cars run out of gas and cars that have been sitting and not maintained are going to break down!  DERP!  God you are not only annoying but stupid as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answering yourself is a sign of mental illness. And feel free to bring up any of those other shows in another thread. I will rip them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why be a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to troll!
Click to expand...


You know what?  I put that dirty little troll on ignore last night, so it can't bother me anymore.  I suggest we all do the same.  Then it will go away back under it's dirty bridge.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the entire crew killed off or see them find safety...then they can introduce a new set of characters with a new plot line.  Seems as if they can't keep it interesting anymore...with the exception of killing off characters.
> 
> Oh, and they won't kill Glenn off...they gotta keep the crew multiracial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).
> 
> Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.
> 
> SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. After the first 3 episodes the season went down quick. The hospital plot was bad!
Click to expand...


Carol recovered quickly from her injuries.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, they killed off Black characters early on without a care in the world. Prior to Rosita, they didn't have a Latino in the group since season 1! And thank god they brought Rosita to the group!
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).
> 
> Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.
> 
> SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. After the first 3 episodes the season went down quick. The hospital plot was bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carol recovered quickly from her injuries.
Click to expand...


Yep near death and un-saveable to back on your feet in a jiffy


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a joke...not turning this into a racial thing.  It is a great show that I enjoy.  But I think it needs to come to an end.  Not necessarily ending the show, but the introduction of a new group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).
> 
> Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.
> 
> SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. After the first 3 episodes the season went down quick. The hospital plot was bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carol recovered quickly from her injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep near death and un-saveable to back on your feet in a jiffy
Click to expand...


  Yeah, it's funny.  Everyone seems to have forgotten all about Carol getting hit by a car and in a coma.  Lol.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).
> 
> Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.
> 
> SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. After the first 3 episodes the season went down quick. The hospital plot was bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carol recovered quickly from her injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep near death and un-saveable to back on your feet in a jiffy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny.  Everyone seems to have forgotten all about Carol getting hit by a car and in a coma.  Lol.
Click to expand...

I missed it.  I remember her in the hospital...the next thing she was being the badass that she is.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.


Aye!


----------



## GHook93

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.



I think that is a save prediction. I think in the next few episodes they will be running from a large horde of Walkers and not people. I think these scenes will salvage the season. Tara and someone else bites the dust. Noah gets his head bashed in, but the group makes it to the infamous Alexandria Safe Zone. 

Then next season opens up 3 years later, with Judith being a very old looking 4 yr old (my bet, she will be a 8 yr old actress)!


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).
> 
> Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.
> 
> SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. After the first 3 episodes the season went down quick. The hospital plot was bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carol recovered quickly from her injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep near death and un-saveable to back on your feet in a jiffy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny.  Everyone seems to have forgotten all about Carol getting hit by a car and in a coma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it.  I remember her in the hospital...the next thing she was being the badass that she is.
Click to expand...


She got hit by a vehicle, and then she was brought to the hospital. This was while they were on their way to get Beth.  Beth was caring for her in the hospital.  That female police officer wanted to pull the plug on Carol and let her die, but the doctor and Beth got together and were caring for her Carol anyway.  Then, they all stormed the hospital, Beth was shot, and they wheeled Carol out in a wheelchair when they left.  Now, Carol seems just fine, as if nothing ever happened.  Lol.  Funny, huh?


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a save prediction. I think in the next few episodes they will be running from a large horde of Walkers and not people. I think these scenes will salvage the season. Tara and someone else bites the dust. Noah gets his head bashed in, but the group makes it to the infamous Alexandria Safe Zone.
> 
> Then next season opens up 3 years later, with Judith being a very old looking 4 yr old (my bet, she will be a 8 yr old actress)!
Click to expand...


What about the new guy?


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. After the first 3 episodes the season went down quick. The hospital plot was bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol recovered quickly from her injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep near death and un-saveable to back on your feet in a jiffy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny.  Everyone seems to have forgotten all about Carol getting hit by a car and in a coma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it.  I remember her in the hospital...the next thing she was being the badass that she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She got hit by a vehicle, and then she was brought to the hospital. This was while they were on their way to get Beth.  Beth was caring for her in the hospital.  That female police officer wanted to pull the plug on Carol and let her die, but the doctor and Beth got together and were caring for her Carol anyway.  Then, they all stormed the hospital, Beth was shot, and they wheeled Carol out in a wheelchair when they left.  Now, Carol seems just fine, as if nothing ever happened.  Lol.  Funny, huh?
Click to expand...

I remember all of that except carol being hit by a car.  I was always wondering why she was in the hospital...I think it was a boring episode until the end...so I wasn't paying too close attention.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a save prediction. I think in the next few episodes they will be running from a large horde of Walkers and not people. I think these scenes will salvage the season. Tara and someone else bites the dust. Noah gets his head bashed in, but the group makes it to the infamous Alexandria Safe Zone.
> 
> Then next season opens up 3 years later, with Judith being a very old looking 4 yr old (my bet, she will be a 8 yr old actress)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the new guy?
Click to expand...

The everybody Hates Chris guy?


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol recovered quickly from her injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep near death and un-saveable to back on your feet in a jiffy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny.  Everyone seems to have forgotten all about Carol getting hit by a car and in a coma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it.  I remember her in the hospital...the next thing she was being the badass that she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She got hit by a vehicle, and then she was brought to the hospital. This was while they were on their way to get Beth.  Beth was caring for her in the hospital.  That female police officer wanted to pull the plug on Carol and let her die, but the doctor and Beth got together and were caring for her Carol anyway.  Then, they all stormed the hospital, Beth was shot, and they wheeled Carol out in a wheelchair when they left.  Now, Carol seems just fine, as if nothing ever happened.  Lol.  Funny, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember all of that except carol being hit by a car.  I was always wondering why she was in the hospital...I think it was a boring episode until the end...so I wasn't paying too close attention.
Click to expand...


Oh, she got hit a couple of episodes before the one where Beth was shot.  Carol had been at the hospital for a few days, I think.  She was with Darryl, and she went to cross the street  . . . or something, and when she went into the road, the ambulance came and hit her.  I still don't know whether they hit her on purpose or not.  I don't believe that was ever specified.  Yeah, that whole plot with the hospital thing was full of holes.


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a save prediction. I think in the next few episodes they will be running from a large horde of Walkers and not people. I think these scenes will salvage the season. Tara and someone else bites the dust. Noah gets his head bashed in, but the group makes it to the infamous Alexandria Safe Zone.
> 
> Then next season opens up 3 years later, with Judith being a very old looking 4 yr old (my bet, she will be a 8 yr old actress)!
Click to expand...

I wish they set it up with a few major factions fighting for resources...war among the living while fighting the dead.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a save prediction. I think in the next few episodes they will be running from a large horde of Walkers and not people. I think these scenes will salvage the season. Tara and someone else bites the dust. Noah gets his head bashed in, but the group makes it to the infamous Alexandria Safe Zone.
> 
> Then next season opens up 3 years later, with Judith being a very old looking 4 yr old (my bet, she will be a 8 yr old actress)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the new guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The everybody Hates Chris guy?
Click to expand...


No the new clean guy.  When Maggie and Sasha were sitting there looking at the music box?  That clean guy came upon them, they pulled their weapons, and he put his hands up and told them he was a friend?  That's how the last episode ended.  Can't wait to find out more about him.  He seems pretty shady to me.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a save prediction. I think in the next few episodes they will be running from a large horde of Walkers and not people. I think these scenes will salvage the season. Tara and someone else bites the dust. Noah gets his head bashed in, but the group makes it to the infamous Alexandria Safe Zone.
> 
> Then next season opens up 3 years later, with Judith being a very old looking 4 yr old (my bet, she will be a 8 yr old actress)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the new guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The everybody Hates Chris guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the new clean guy.  When Maggie and Sasha were sitting there looking at the music box?  That clean guy came upon them, they pulled their weapons, and he put his hands up and told them he was a friend?  That's how the last episode ended.  Can't wait to find out more about him.  He seems pretty shady to me.
Click to expand...

I don't even remember that...I give up on episodes quick if they don't grab my attention...then I will go back and watch if i feel I missed something.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they'll have Rick and the gang find another group of people like them by the end of this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a save prediction. I think in the next few episodes they will be running from a large horde of Walkers and not people. I think these scenes will salvage the season. Tara and someone else bites the dust. Noah gets his head bashed in, but the group makes it to the infamous Alexandria Safe Zone.
> 
> Then next season opens up 3 years later, with Judith being a very old looking 4 yr old (my bet, she will be a 8 yr old actress)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the new guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The everybody Hates Chris guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the new clean guy.  When Maggie and Sasha were sitting there looking at the music box?  That clean guy came upon them, they pulled their weapons, and he put his hands up and told them he was a friend?  That's how the last episode ended.  Can't wait to find out more about him.  He seems pretty shady to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even remember that...I give up on episodes quick if they don't grab my attention...then I will go back and watch if i feel I missed something.
Click to expand...


Patience, patience is a virtue.    Lol.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a save prediction. I think in the next few episodes they will be running from a large horde of Walkers and not people. I think these scenes will salvage the season. Tara and someone else bites the dust. Noah gets his head bashed in, but the group makes it to the infamous Alexandria Safe Zone.
> 
> Then next season opens up 3 years later, with Judith being a very old looking 4 yr old (my bet, she will be a 8 yr old actress)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the new guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The everybody Hates Chris guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the new clean guy.  When Maggie and Sasha were sitting there looking at the music box?  That clean guy came upon them, they pulled their weapons, and he put his hands up and told them he was a friend?  That's how the last episode ended.  Can't wait to find out more about him.  He seems pretty shady to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even remember that...I give up on episodes quick if they don't grab my attention...then I will go back and watch if i feel I missed something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patience, patience is a virtue.    Lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah...I am just waiting to be excited about it again.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the new guy?
> 
> 
> 
> The everybody Hates Chris guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the new clean guy.  When Maggie and Sasha were sitting there looking at the music box?  That clean guy came upon them, they pulled their weapons, and he put his hands up and told them he was a friend?  That's how the last episode ended.  Can't wait to find out more about him.  He seems pretty shady to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even remember that...I give up on episodes quick if they don't grab my attention...then I will go back and watch if i feel I missed something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patience, patience is a virtue.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I am just waiting to be excited about it again.
Click to expand...


I'm always excited about it.  Lol.  I'm like, ohhhh what's going to happen this week!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

The new guy is also the one that left all the water in the middle of the road for them when they were looking for some. For him to say he's 'a friend', makes me wonder if they've come across him at some point before.


----------



## Nutz

I just paid a little attention to the last episode and saw the clean cut guy you guys are talking about.  I'm sort of disappointed...thinking they are gonna take a really weird turn that makes no sense.  But, Lauren Cohen, "Maggie" looks quite nice made up (on talking dead).


----------



## MaryL

I hate to love this show. The governor.  That one eyed bastard. I hate that guy....


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo, I like some of the people in the group.  Michone, Rick, Darryl, Carol.  I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I like them too...but the story line can't go on forever.  They get to DC...then what...oh let's go to Cuba?  It's gotta end before it get's ridiculous...sort of like SOA.  LIke I said, you don't have to end the show...or even the characters...just introduce another batch with a fresh story line. Come back to Rick and the gang in a season...see the baby as a little girl, the son as a young man.  (Sorry, can't remember all the names).
> 
> Better yet, kill off Rick and let the son take charge...or kill off the son and let Rick go off the handle again.  Something exciting needs to happen besides killing off supporting characters each week.
> 
> SOrry, sort of disappointed with this season thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. After the first 3 episodes the season went down quick. The hospital plot was bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carol recovered quickly from her injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep near death and un-saveable to back on your feet in a jiffy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny.  Everyone seems to have forgotten all about Carol getting hit by a car and in a coma.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Millennials don't demand very much in terms of writing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

New guy = gay.

Anyone besides me think the community he talks about is full of the same?


----------



## GHook93

Never let the Asian guy drive. That should be 101, LOL!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> New guy = gay.
> 
> Anyone besides me think the community he talks about is full of the same?


The beginning of the end of the series.


----------



## GHook93

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> New guy = gay.
> 
> Anyone besides me think the community he talks about is full of the same?



Do you mean the community is full of faggots or the community scenes will be a gay storyline like the hospital?


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> New guy = gay.
> 
> Anyone besides me think the community he talks about is full of the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the community is full of faggots or the community scenes will be a gay storyline like the hospital?
Click to expand...

Both?


----------



## Gracie

Da fuck???


----------



## Gracie

Call me suspicious & paranoid, but sounds of kids playing behind that wall could B just a recording. Warning Will Robinson.
I don't trust the place. Nope. I like the new guy and his boyfriend, but I think they are snowed, too, and wind up bailing with Rick and Gang eventually.


----------



## Gracie

Put it this way....anyone that demands all guns and weapons be handed over is the first red flag.


----------



## Gracie

AND..the new guy seems shady although kinda likable. Like...his lame excuse of why there are no people in those pics. He lied.


----------



## Politico

GHook93 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> New guy = gay.
> 
> Anyone besides me think the community he talks about is full of the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the community is full of faggots or the community scenes will be a gay storyline like the hospital?
Click to expand...

Making a gay statement seems to be the standard go to these days.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> New guy = gay.
> 
> Anyone besides me think the community he talks about is full of the same?
> 
> 
> 
> The beginning of the end of the series.
Click to expand...


I hope not. I'm thinking it's just another temporary stop on their way to DC.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Gracie said:


> Call me suspicious & paranoid, but sounds of kids playing behind that wall could B just a recording. Warning Will Robinson.
> I don't trust the place. Nope. I like the new guy and his boyfriend, but I think they are snowed, too, and wind up bailing with Rick and Gang eventually.



The kids voices could be a recording. The new guy admitted to listening in on them. Maybe he overheard them at some point mention there was only 'silence' when they came up on the other places they went to.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Gracie said:


> AND..the new guy seems shady although kinda likable. Like...his lame excuse of why there are no people in those pics. He lied.



I'm thinking there may not be any others there. I didn't hear any adult voices when they were at the gate - just the kids.


----------



## ChrisL

Why did they have to have gay characters?  WTF?  Those gay guys probably would have been killed immediately.  They're pussies!


----------



## ChrisL

Do we really have to be subjected to 2 gay men making out?  I'm sorry, but that is disgusting . . . yes, more disgusting than zombies eating people.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Do we really have to be subjected to 2 gay men making out?  I'm sorry, but that is disgusting . . . yes, more disgusting than zombies eating people.



.....


----------



## Gracie

There is another guy there...he demanded their guns if they planned to stay. Rick said he didn't know if he planned to stay or not. I hope they don't fuck up AGAIN and hand the weapons over.


Seeing two guys kissing doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Do we really have to be subjected to 2 gay men making out?  I'm sorry, but that is disgusting . . . yes, more disgusting than zombies eating people.


3% of the population s gay, but on TV, it's 75%.  The Dead are forcing their values on us.  I guarantee they will have a sex montage as well.


----------



## Nutz

And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.


----------



## Montrovant

Nutz said:


> And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.



Um, how was the love more powerful than any other shown in the show?  

This may be, in part, a political statement, but we've barely seen the two men together and certainly haven't seen anything more than what's occurred between heterosexual couples in the show.


----------



## Nutz

Montrovant said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, how was the love more powerful than any other shown in the show?
> 
> This may be, in part, a political statement, but we've barely seen the two men together and certainly haven't seen anything more than what's occurred between heterosexual couples in the show.
Click to expand...

Not really...it was WAY over the top.


----------



## Gracie

On talking dead....Rick (forgot his real name) did a cameo appearance and said the same thing...."the two guys love of each other is very powerful". Well, so is raising a baby that cries with zombies everywhere and the love for her they all have. I, too, think it is a political statement, why else even compare love between man and man with other kinds of love?


----------



## NYcarbineer

GHook93 said:


> Never let the Asian guy drive. That should be 101, LOL!



Did he never hear of windshield wipers?


----------



## Nutz

NYcarbineer said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never let the Asian guy drive. That should be 101, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he never hear of windshield wipers?
Click to expand...

And why would you turn off the car??


----------



## NYcarbineer

So the group is heading into another place that appears to be safe and friendly but will probably turn out not to be?

Isn't this about the fifth time they've run this plot line?


----------



## Nutz

NYcarbineer said:


> So the group is heading into another place that appears to be safe and friendly but will probably turn out not to be?
> 
> Isn't this about the fifth time they've run this plot line?


Yeah...now it is just political commentary.  I will probably go read the spoiler to see if it is even worth it to continue watching.


----------



## Gracie

If it was a safe place...the show would have no need to move forward. So my guess is...it is semi safe but Rick bumps heads with someone and they have to move on. Or, it is safe and walkers find a way in and destroy the place. They have to keep moving, which is what this show is about.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Nutz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the group is heading into another place that appears to be safe and friendly but will probably turn out not to be?
> 
> Isn't this about the fifth time they've run this plot line?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...now it is just political commentary.  I will probably go read the spoiler to see if it is even worth it to continue watching.
Click to expand...


They are dragging the show out because it gets the ratings.  This is the ruination of many an otherwise good story on tv. 

This, in a way, is 'Lost' all over again.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Oh, and btw, why are they suddenly so keen at stopping somewhere and settling down?  I thought the be-all end-all goal was getting to Washington DC?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Gracie said:


> If it was a safe place...the show would have no need to move forward. So my guess is...it is semi safe but Rick bumps heads with someone and they have to move on. Or, it is safe and walkers find a way in and destroy the place. They have to keep moving, which is what this show is about.



But how many times do they have to fall for this scam before they learn their lesson?  lol 

I would have thought the cannibal place was enough.


----------



## Gracie

NYcarbineer said:


> Oh, and btw, why are they suddenly so keen at stopping somewhere and settling down?  I thought the be-all end-all goal was getting to Washington DC?


The scientist guy lied that he knew the cure. No need to head to Washington now.
I think most want to settle down and try to find normalcy again. Rick trusts nobody and I am inclined to believe him because so far...those he did trust wound up being insane, or cannibals. They were happiest at the prison...but even then, boredom brought them to the breaking point. I think Rick LIKES being a nomad and a group to back him up. King Rick.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Gracie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and btw, why are they suddenly so keen at stopping somewhere and settling down?  I thought the be-all end-all goal was getting to Washington DC?
> 
> 
> 
> The scientist guy lied that he knew the cure. No need to head to Washington now.
> I think most want to settle down and try to find normalcy again. Rick trusts nobody and I am inclined to believe him because so far...those he did trust wound up being insane, or cannibals. They were happiest at the prison...but even then, boredom brought them to the breaking point. I think Rick LIKES being a nomad and a group to back him up. King Rick.
Click to expand...


No they had made up their minds to go anyway I think.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

NYcarbineer said:


> This, in a way, is 'Lost' all over again.



God forbid. The time I lost watching that show...no pun intended.
 Same goes for Falling Skies. 
  A friend of mine who has read the comic series told me at some point they should be revealing the next major villain, probably at the end of this season or beginning of next. Supposedly he makes the Governor look like Casper the Friendly Ghost.


----------



## NYcarbineer

iamwhatiseem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, in a way, is 'Lost' all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid. The time I lost watching that show...no pun intended.
> Same goes for Falling Skies.
> A friend of mine who has read the comic series told me at some point they should be revealing the next major villain, probably at the end of this season or beginning of next. Supposedly he makes the Governor look like Casper the Friendly Ghost.
Click to expand...


I burnt out on Falling Skies the more it started to look like a video game.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

NYcarbineer said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, in a way, is 'Lost' all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid. The time I lost watching that show...no pun intended.
> Same goes for Falling Skies.
> A friend of mine who has read the comic series told me at some point they should be revealing the next major villain, probably at the end of this season or beginning of next. Supposedly he makes the Governor look like Casper the Friendly Ghost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I burnt out on Falling Skies the more it started to look like a video game.
Click to expand...

So did I, I watched the first season and stopped at some point on the second.


----------



## Nutz

Well, there is still hope for Better Call Saul.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Well, there is still hope for Better Call Saul.



I like that show. If I can stay up long enough to watch it tonight!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is still hope for Better Call Saul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that show. If I can stay up long enough to watch it tonight!
Click to expand...

First few episodes on right now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is still hope for Better Call Saul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that show. If I can stay up long enough to watch it tonight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First few episodes on right now.
Click to expand...


I've seen those. I'm ready for the new one!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

and with that, i'm off to the kitchen to start supper for tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie

Falling Skies was dorky. I stopped watching that long ago. It's like the Xfiles....great show..until it went all alien crap. Falling Skies started as alien crap but it just got worse.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> and with that, i'm off to the kitchen to start supper for tomorrow.


Be sure you cook enough for me.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Falling Skies was dorky. I stopped watching that long ago. It's like the Xfiles....great show..until it went all alien crap. Falling Skies started as alien crap but it just got worse.



Wait, what?  Did you actually watch the X-Files?  Aliens were an integral part of the show from the beginning.  I want to believe, and all that?  

The X-Files got crappy when they got rid of Mulder.

Falling Skies I didn't like from the beginning.


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Falling Skies was dorky. I stopped watching that long ago. It's like the Xfiles....great show..until it went all alien crap. Falling Skies started as alien crap but it just got worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Did you actually watch the X-Files?  Aliens were an integral part of the show from the beginning.  I want to believe, and all that?
> 
> The X-Files got crappy when they got rid of Mulder.
> 
> Falling Skies I didn't like from the beginning.
Click to expand...

I loved Xfiles. Remember that nasty episode with the Peacock family that rolled their deformed ma out from under the bed so they could make new deformed siblings to make more deformed siblings with? Ewww. And the one about that sailor...I think he was a sailor..that fell in the water that was nuclear or something and wound up looking like this awful ameba sucker faced monster? They had A LOT of episodes that had nothing to do with aliens and thats what I liked about it. But then they went all alien and I was done.


----------



## GHook93

NYcarbineer said:


> So the group is heading into another place that appears to be safe and friendly but will probably turn out not to be?
> 
> Isn't this about the fifth time they've run this plot line?



Actually they only went into one place that appeared to be safe and wasn't (Terminus) and that was a major plot point in this case. 

However, the Alexandria Safe Zone is going to be different.


----------



## Gracie

GHook93 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the group is heading into another place that appears to be safe and friendly but will probably turn out not to be?
> 
> Isn't this about the fifth time they've run this plot line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they only went into one place that appeared to be safe and wasn't (Terminus) and that was a major plot point in this case.
> 
> However, the Alexandria Safe Zone is going to be different.
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but I'm betting they don't stay.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> and with that, i'm off to the kitchen to start supper for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure you cook enough for me.
Click to expand...


Any time!


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the group is heading into another place that appears to be safe and friendly but will probably turn out not to be?
> 
> Isn't this about the fifth time they've run this plot line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they only went into one place that appeared to be safe and wasn't (Terminus) and that was a major plot point in this case.
> 
> However, the Alexandria Safe Zone is going to be different.
Click to expand...

It will be....but the rest of this season is gonna suck until the final episode.


----------



## Politico

Tru dat.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really have to be subjected to 2 gay men making out?  I'm sorry, but that is disgusting . . . yes, more disgusting than zombies eating people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
Click to expand...


Got something to say?


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, how was the love more powerful than any other shown in the show?
> 
> This may be, in part, a political statement, but we've barely seen the two men together and certainly haven't seen anything more than what's occurred between heterosexual couples in the show.
Click to expand...


It's gross.  I don't need to see two men kissing.  That is a real gross-out.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, how was the love more powerful than any other shown in the show?
> 
> This may be, in part, a political statement, but we've barely seen the two men together and certainly haven't seen anything more than what's occurred between heterosexual couples in the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...it was WAY over the top.
Click to expand...


What they are trying to do is to "desensitize" us to gay love.  Well, sorry guys, I have a visceral gut reaction of disgust when I see two men kiss.  That is going to change no matter how much they try to throw it in our faces.  It is just not right if you aren't gay, and around 90% to 95% of the population is NOT gay.


----------



## ChrisL

These gay guys had better contribute something, or they are just a complete waste of resources in a post-apocalyptic scenario.  They are certainly not going to help repopulate the world.


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the group is heading into another place that appears to be safe and friendly but will probably turn out not to be?
> 
> Isn't this about the fifth time they've run this plot line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they only went into one place that appeared to be safe and wasn't (Terminus) and that was a major plot point in this case.
> 
> However, the Alexandria Safe Zone is going to be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be....but the rest of this season is gonna suck until the final episode.
Click to expand...


I thought the last episode was pretty good. I like the Aaron character, he is a good addition.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, how was the love more powerful than any other shown in the show?
> 
> This may be, in part, a political statement, but we've barely seen the two men together and certainly haven't seen anything more than what's occurred between heterosexual couples in the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gross.  I don't need to see two men kissing.  That is a real gross-out.
Click to expand...


I will agree, as homophobic as it sounds I can't watch guys kiss. Girls that is a different story, but guys, I still don't like to see it.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> These gay guys had better contribute something, or they are just a complete waste of resources in a post-apocalyptic scenario.  They are certainly not going to help repopulate the world.



Um, they are recruiters to strengthen their community, that is a valuable tool? They have to track groups, spy on them, monitor them, listen to them, make a judgement call on them and then recruit them, all while trying to remain unnoticed by people and Walkers alike. That is a tough and dangerous job. That is well worth their weight in gold!

Look at who they brought to community. Some muscle: Rick, Daryl, Abraham, Glenn, Michonne, Rosita, Sasha and Carol. An intellect: Eugene (I believe his know-hows are going to be invaluable in this community. Fertile Women: Rosita, Maggie and Sasha. Hope: Judith, Carl and the Priest.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These gay guys had better contribute something, or they are just a complete waste of resources in a post-apocalyptic scenario.  They are certainly not going to help repopulate the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, they are recruiters to strengthen their community, that is a valuable tool? They have to track groups, spy on them, monitor them, listen to them, make a judgement call on them and then recruit them, all while trying to remain unnoticed by people and Walkers alike. That is a tough and dangerous job. That is well worth their weight in gold!
> 
> Look at who they brought to community. Some muscle: Rick, Daryl, Abraham, Glenn, Michonne, Rosita, Sasha and Carol. An intellect: Eugene (I believe his know-hows are going to be invaluable in this community. Fertile Women: Rosita, Maggie and Sasha. Hope: Judith, Carl and the Priest.
Click to expand...


When resources are scarce, you want to save them for the "productive" members of the community.  Some people may be more of a burden than they are worth.  I'm just kidding about killing them off, but really, these two guys don't seem very tough.  The one has an ouchie on his foot and is all laid up in bed.    So, there is an EXTRA added burden on the group.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the group is heading into another place that appears to be safe and friendly but will probably turn out not to be?
> 
> Isn't this about the fifth time they've run this plot line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they only went into one place that appeared to be safe and wasn't (Terminus) and that was a major plot point in this case.
> 
> However, the Alexandria Safe Zone is going to be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be....but the rest of this season is gonna suck until the final episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the last episode was pretty good. I like the Aaron character, he is a good addition.
Click to expand...


I don't trust him.  Following other people around, monitoring them when they don't know it, etc?  That's very shady behavior, IMO.  How would he have even known about them?  It's a big world out there.  Something just doesn't add up for me, or maybe like the troll says, it's just terrible writing.  Don't know.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, how was the love more powerful than any other shown in the show?
> 
> This may be, in part, a political statement, but we've barely seen the two men together and certainly haven't seen anything more than what's occurred between heterosexual couples in the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gross.  I don't need to see two men kissing.  That is a real gross-out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will agree, as homophobic as it sounds I can't watch guys kiss. Girls that is a different story, but guys, I still don't like to see it.
Click to expand...


Lol.  I'm a woman and even I find two women kissing to be less objectionable for some reason.  I can't help it either.  Like I said, it is a visceral reaction of disgust.  I think it's normal for heterosexuals to have such a reaction to two men kissing and two men having sex together because it is an anomaly.


----------



## GHook93

Who will die before the season ends. The cast is getting to big for it's bridges. I think a few will get knocked off.
(1) Everything goes smoothly next episode and everything seems grants. Then they see that they are in confrontation with another group.
(2) Tara: I predicted her for a while. She hasn't gotten much film time and in fact she wasn't even in last episode. She is toast.
(3) Noah: Everyone is bring up the Negan character who killed Glenn in the comic. The show has a interesting way of putting other characters in iconic seasons. Herschel in place of Tyreese: Gov cutting his head off. Stookey instead of Dale: Hunter meal. Maggie instead of Michonne: Gov interrogation and rape (even though there was no rape). I think Noah takes Glenn's place.
(4) Carol: Noah and Tara are liked but they are not beloved characters. I think they will knock off Carol in the WTF moment of the season.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Who will die before the season ends. The cast is getting to big for it's bridges. I think a few will get knocked off.
> (1) Everything goes smoothly next episode and everything seems grants. Then they see that they are in confrontation with another group.
> (2) Tara: I predicted her for a while. She hasn't gotten much film time and in fact she wasn't even in last episode. She is toast.
> (3) Noah: Everyone is bring up the Negan character who killed Glenn in the comic. The show has a interesting way of putting other characters in iconic seasons. Herschel in place of Tyreese: Gov cutting his head off. Stookey instead of Dale: Hunter meal. Maggie instead of Michonne: Gov interrogation and rape (even though there was no rape). I think Noah takes Glenn's place.
> (4) Carol: Noah and Tara are liked but they are not beloved characters. I think they will knock off Carol in the WTF moment of the season.



I hate your predictions.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These gay guys had better contribute something, or they are just a complete waste of resources in a post-apocalyptic scenario.  They are certainly not going to help repopulate the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, they are recruiters to strengthen their community, that is a valuable tool? They have to track groups, spy on them, monitor them, listen to them, make a judgement call on them and then recruit them, all while trying to remain unnoticed by people and Walkers alike. That is a tough and dangerous job. That is well worth their weight in gold!
> 
> Look at who they brought to community. Some muscle: Rick, Daryl, Abraham, Glenn, Michonne, Rosita, Sasha and Carol. An intellect: Eugene (I believe his know-hows are going to be invaluable in this community. Fertile Women: Rosita, Maggie and Sasha. Hope: Judith, Carl and the Priest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When resources are scarce, you want to save them for the "productive" members of the community.  Some people may be more of a burden than they are worth.  I'm just kidding about killing them off, but really, these two guys don't seem very tough.  The one has an ouchie on his foot and is all laid up in bed.    So, there is an EXTRA added burden on the group.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that damn gay guy should just get up off his wussy ass and walk around on his broken ankle!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, how was the love more powerful than any other shown in the show?
> 
> This may be, in part, a political statement, but we've barely seen the two men together and certainly haven't seen anything more than what's occurred between heterosexual couples in the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gross.  I don't need to see two men kissing.  That is a real gross-out.
Click to expand...


It is not, however, any different from anything we've seen from various heterosexual couples, other than the fact it is two men.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really have to be subjected to 2 gay men making out?  I'm sorry, but that is disgusting . . . yes, more disgusting than zombies eating people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got something to say?
Click to expand...


Just that finding two men kissing more disgusting than people being eaten alive is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Nutz

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really have to be subjected to 2 gay men making out?  I'm sorry, but that is disgusting . . . yes, more disgusting than zombies eating people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got something to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just that finding two men kissing more disgusting than people being eaten alive is pretty ridiculous.
Click to expand...

  Good point.  But I still find men kissing to be nasty.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> Who will die before the season ends. The cast is getting to big for it's bridges. I think a few will get knocked off.
> (1) Everything goes smoothly next episode and everything seems grants. Then they see that they are in confrontation with another group.
> (2) Tara: I predicted her for a while. She hasn't gotten much film time and in fact she wasn't even in last episode. She is toast.
> (3) Noah: Everyone is bring up the Negan character who killed Glenn in the comic. The show has a interesting way of putting other characters in iconic seasons. Herschel in place of Tyreese: Gov cutting his head off. Stookey instead of Dale: Hunter meal. Maggie instead of Michonne: Gov interrogation and rape (even though there was no rape). I think Noah takes Glenn's place.
> (4) Carol: Noah and Tara are liked but they are not beloved characters. I think they will knock off Carol in the WTF moment of the season.



Negan character...my guess is that he will appear at the end of this season.
  My prediction is Alexandria will be a "paradise" indeed. BUUUT...they are recruiting new members because they are aware of an outside group threatening to invade. And that group's leader is Nagan.
  On another note -
If you look at the Name of the next 2 episodes - "Remember" and "Forget"...I would wager these are going to be "look back" episodes...also known as "season fillers".
Hopefully not, but we could be in for a couple boring episodes of them getting used to this great life in Alexandria...and flash backs of previous events seen from someone else's perspective etc..


----------



## Montrovant

Nutz said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really have to be subjected to 2 gay men making out?  I'm sorry, but that is disgusting . . . yes, more disgusting than zombies eating people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got something to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just that finding two men kissing more disgusting than people being eaten alive is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.  But I still find men kissing to be nasty.
Click to expand...


I'm fine with that....I don't find men particularly attractive myself, so I don't especially want to see them kissing either.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> I'm fine with that....I don't find men particularly attractive myself, so I don't especially want to see them kissing either.



I have no problem with gay people. But that doesn't mean I want to see them in action.  Seeing two men kiss is akin to seeing someone pick their nose and take a big slimy wad out and put it in their mouth. It is repulsive to heterosexual men.
  It just is.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really have to be subjected to 2 gay men making out?  I'm sorry, but that is disgusting . . . yes, more disgusting than zombies eating people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got something to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just that finding two men kissing more disgusting than people being eaten alive is pretty ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Yeah well, I'm used to the zombies and expect to see that on the show.  The two guys kissing was kind of unexpected and a gross out.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And notice how the gay love is so 'powerful', more powerful than any of the hetero love that has been featured in the series.  I hate when they ruin good shows by trying to make political statements. This is gonna be drawn out....I predict the next few episodes....no action...only a statement on gay love.  They will probably force the preacher to marry that gay couple at gunpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, how was the love more powerful than any other shown in the show?
> 
> This may be, in part, a political statement, but we've barely seen the two men together and certainly haven't seen anything more than what's occurred between heterosexual couples in the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gross.  I don't need to see two men kissing.  That is a real gross-out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, however, any different from anything we've seen from various heterosexual couples, other than the fact it is two men.
Click to expand...


That's what makes it gross.  Two dudes kissing is just disgusting.  I don't know why, it's just . . . . ewwww.    Something I don't wanna see.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that....I don't find men particularly attractive myself, so I don't especially want to see them kissing either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with gay people. But that doesn't mean I want to see them in action.  Seeing two men kiss is akin to seeing someone pick their nose and take a big slimy wad out and put it in their mouth. It is repulsive to heterosexual men.
> It just is.
Click to expand...


I'm a woman and I have no problem with gays or gay rights, etc., but that does not mean I want to see them going at it either.    I can do without that.  So it is repulsive to at least some heterosexual women too.  I have heard a woman or maybe two before tell me that they find two dudes together to be a turn on.  All I could do was wonder . . . Why???  Not a turn on for me in the least.  Lol.


----------



## NYcarbineer

iamwhatiseem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, in a way, is 'Lost' all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid. The time I lost watching that show...no pun intended.
> Same goes for Falling Skies.
> A friend of mine who has read the comic series told me at some point they should be revealing the next major villain, probably at the end of this season or beginning of next. Supposedly he makes the Governor look like Casper the Friendly Ghost.
Click to expand...


The best satirical take on 'Lost' ever:

Poor Bastard Who Just Started Watching Lost In For World Of Disappointment The Onion - America s Finest News Source


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that....I don't find men particularly attractive myself, so I don't especially want to see them kissing either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with gay people. But that doesn't mean I want to see them in action.  Seeing two men kiss is akin to seeing someone pick their nose and take a big slimy wad out and put it in their mouth. It is repulsive to heterosexual men.
> It just is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I have no problem with gays or gay rights, etc., but that does not mean I want to see them going at it either.    I can do without that.  So it is repulsive to at least some heterosexual women too.  I have heard a woman or maybe two before tell me that they find two dudes together to be a turn on.  All I could do was wonder . . . Why???  Not a turn on for me in the least.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Same here. I don't want to see PDA from any of them, even mixed race couples. People can call me whatever they want for saying that, but I don't want it shoved in my face.


----------



## ChrisL

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that....I don't find men particularly attractive myself, so I don't especially want to see them kissing either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with gay people. But that doesn't mean I want to see them in action.  Seeing two men kiss is akin to seeing someone pick their nose and take a big slimy wad out and put it in their mouth. It is repulsive to heterosexual men.
> It just is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I have no problem with gays or gay rights, etc., but that does not mean I want to see them going at it either.    I can do without that.  So it is repulsive to at least some heterosexual women too.  I have heard a woman or maybe two before tell me that they find two dudes together to be a turn on.  All I could do was wonder . . . Why???  Not a turn on for me in the least.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here. I don't want to see PDA from any of them, even mixed race couples. People can call me whatever they want for saying that, but I don't want it shoved in my face.
Click to expand...


I don't really mind any of it, unless it's two men for some reason.  Maybe it's because I was conditioned to think men should act manly?  I don't know, but two dudes making out really grosses me out for some reason.   

Oh, there was this one commercial for Go Daddy where a beautiful model was making out with this nerd, and that was pretty disgusting as well.  They were making all of these disgusting smacking sounds.  Ewww.  It was just gross.  Lol.


----------



## Nutz

I checked out a few spoilers for the rest of the season.  Not exposing anything but....











I think I will go bowling and just DVR until the finale.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that....I don't find men particularly attractive myself, so I don't especially want to see them kissing either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with gay people. But that doesn't mean I want to see them in action.  Seeing two men kiss is akin to seeing someone pick their nose and take a big slimy wad out and put it in their mouth. It is repulsive to heterosexual men.
> It just is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I have no problem with gays or gay rights, etc., but that does not mean I want to see them going at it either.    I can do without that.  So it is repulsive to at least some heterosexual women too.  I have heard a woman or maybe two before tell me that they find two dudes together to be a turn on.  All I could do was wonder . . . Why???  Not a turn on for me in the least.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here. I don't want to see PDA from any of them, even mixed race couples. People can call me whatever they want for saying that, but I don't want it shoved in my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really mind any of it, unless it's two men for some reason.  Maybe it's because I was conditioned to think men should act manly?  I don't know, but two dudes making out really grosses me out for some reason.
> 
> Oh, there was this one commercial for Go Daddy where a beautiful model was making out with this nerd, and that was pretty disgusting as well.  They were making all of these disgusting smacking sounds.  Ewww.  It was just gross.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Maybe we will get lucky and Michone and Carol will make out.  We can get an interracial/ lesbian love scene.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that....I don't find men particularly attractive myself, so I don't especially want to see them kissing either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with gay people. But that doesn't mean I want to see them in action.  Seeing two men kiss is akin to seeing someone pick their nose and take a big slimy wad out and put it in their mouth. It is repulsive to heterosexual men.
> It just is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I have no problem with gays or gay rights, etc., but that does not mean I want to see them going at it either.    I can do without that.  So it is repulsive to at least some heterosexual women too.  I have heard a woman or maybe two before tell me that they find two dudes together to be a turn on.  All I could do was wonder . . . Why???  Not a turn on for me in the least.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here. I don't want to see PDA from any of them, even mixed race couples. People can call me whatever they want for saying that, but I don't want it shoved in my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really mind any of it, unless it's two men for some reason.  Maybe it's because I was conditioned to think men should act manly?  I don't know, but two dudes making out really grosses me out for some reason.
> 
> Oh, there was this one commercial for Go Daddy where a beautiful model was making out with this nerd, and that was pretty disgusting as well.  They were making all of these disgusting smacking sounds.  Ewww.  It was just gross.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we will get lucky and Michone and Carol will make out.  We can get an interracial/ lesbian love scene.
Click to expand...


  Honestly, I think Michonne and Darryl would make an awesome couple.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with gay people. But that doesn't mean I want to see them in action.  Seeing two men kiss is akin to seeing someone pick their nose and take a big slimy wad out and put it in their mouth. It is repulsive to heterosexual men.
> It just is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I have no problem with gays or gay rights, etc., but that does not mean I want to see them going at it either.    I can do without that.  So it is repulsive to at least some heterosexual women too.  I have heard a woman or maybe two before tell me that they find two dudes together to be a turn on.  All I could do was wonder . . . Why???  Not a turn on for me in the least.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here. I don't want to see PDA from any of them, even mixed race couples. People can call me whatever they want for saying that, but I don't want it shoved in my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really mind any of it, unless it's two men for some reason.  Maybe it's because I was conditioned to think men should act manly?  I don't know, but two dudes making out really grosses me out for some reason.
> 
> Oh, there was this one commercial for Go Daddy where a beautiful model was making out with this nerd, and that was pretty disgusting as well.  They were making all of these disgusting smacking sounds.  Ewww.  It was just gross.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we will get lucky and Michone and Carol will make out.  We can get an interracial/ lesbian love scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think Michonne and Darryl would make an awesome couple.
Click to expand...

Darryl is gay.  He didn't hook up with Beth when she was begging for some cock.


----------



## JWBooth

Rick and the blonde barber chick. They are kinda making it obvious. Hmm, wonder if the husband will stand in the way.


----------



## Nutz

JWBooth said:


> Rick and the blonde barber chick. They are kinda making it obvious. Hmm, wonder if the husband will stand in the way.


He already seems kind of bitter.


----------



## Nutz

Who knew Glenn was a bad ass.


----------



## GHook93

Finally a very good episode. I am excited to see what Alexandria brings. My guess is it's a good community, but they are seriously lacking muscle. Aaron's mission was to find muscle. He found it in Rick's group! We shall see the external threat soon. We dies is the question? My guess is still Tara and Noah!


----------



## Gracie

Just now coming on here.


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> Finally a very good episode. I am excited to see what Alexandria brings. My guess is it's a good community, but they are seriously lacking muscle. Aaron's mission was to find muscle. He found it in Rick's group! We shall see the external threat soon. We dies is the question? My guess is still Tara and Noah!



You really thought that was a good episode?  I don't like episodes that are only set up and no action.


----------



## Gracie

I don't trust that place. Nope. Not one iota. But Rick has the plan to take the place over if they stay weak. Problem is..I don't think they are weak. I think they are sneaky.


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile...Rick looks HOT with that beard gone. Hubba hubba!


----------



## Montrovant

I'm still on the fence about whether the place is sneaky bad or not.  They have certainly given some hints that something is going on beneath the surface; whether that is more Terminus, or Woodbury, or something else entirely, I just don't know yet.

I'm leaning toward more of a Woodbury deal, where there is a small faction who are secretly doing some sort of badness, but that's little more than a wild guess.


----------



## Gracie

I agree with the guys on Talking Dead. That walker was planted where Rick hid the gun..and I think someone in Alexandra did it. Most think it was Deanna. I think it was the girl that is new and sneaks off into the woods that carrrrrrrrrrrrrl followed.

Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.

Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.

Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact.


----------



## Politico

The bad writers will do what they always do. The town will be unrealistically overrun by the end of the season and they will be back on the street.


----------



## ChrisL

I thought it was a terribly boring episode.  Regarding the new town, I think that Carl is right.  These people are weak and complacent.  I was kind of hoping that Glenn was going to kick that guy's arse instead of just knocking him to the ground.  He put everyone's lives in danger.  The little dweeb.  

I thought it was funny that Darryl was walking about with a dead possum.   

I don't think they are going to be able to stay in the town very long.  I do like the woman who is the "leader."  She seems really cool.  However, I do have to have my suspicions given what has happened in the past when the group has trusted someone.  

Overall though, it was a pretty boring episode, IMO.    Hopefully things get more exciting soon.  I mean, SOMETHING has to happen or we won't have much of show anymore.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...Rick looks HOT with that beard gone. Hubba hubba!



Wow!  He looks like a different person, huh?  I agree, he looks really hot without all that facial hair and dirt.    Now if they can just convince Darryl to take a shower and change his clothes.  The guy must really stink.  It was pretty funny when he told Carol that she looked ridiculous though.  Lol.  I do like Darryl even though he's a bit of a scummer.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a very good episode. I am excited to see what Alexandria brings. My guess is it's a good community, but they are seriously lacking muscle. Aaron's mission was to find muscle. He found it in Rick's group! We shall see the external threat soon. We dies is the question? My guess is still Tara and Noah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really thought that was a good episode?  I don't like episodes that are only set up and no action.
Click to expand...


I thought it was kind of boring, to be honest.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I have no problem with gays or gay rights, etc., but that does not mean I want to see them going at it either.    I can do without that.  So it is repulsive to at least some heterosexual women too.  I have heard a woman or maybe two before tell me that they find two dudes together to be a turn on.  All I could do was wonder . . . Why???  Not a turn on for me in the least.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I don't want to see PDA from any of them, even mixed race couples. People can call me whatever they want for saying that, but I don't want it shoved in my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really mind any of it, unless it's two men for some reason.  Maybe it's because I was conditioned to think men should act manly?  I don't know, but two dudes making out really grosses me out for some reason.
> 
> Oh, there was this one commercial for Go Daddy where a beautiful model was making out with this nerd, and that was pretty disgusting as well.  They were making all of these disgusting smacking sounds.  Ewww.  It was just gross.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we will get lucky and Michone and Carol will make out.  We can get an interracial/ lesbian love scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think Michonne and Darryl would make an awesome couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darryl is gay.  He didn't hook up with Beth when she was begging for some cock.
Click to expand...


He's not gay.  He saw Beth as a stupid little bitch and more like a little sister.  I thought it would have been . . . gross if they did it anyway.  She was just too much of a child still.


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a very good episode. I am excited to see what Alexandria brings. My guess is it's a good community, but they are seriously lacking muscle. Aaron's mission was to find muscle. He found it in Rick's group! We shall see the external threat soon. We dies is the question? My guess is still Tara and Noah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really thought that was a good episode?  I don't like episodes that are only set up and no action.
Click to expand...


Yes. It lacked action, but I like the concept of a safe community. It will seem like they are in a good spot and right when they put their guard down they will find out why they were recruited, a nasty living external threat. 

Their will be the feeling like they have something to lose. 

The show can't always be action and killing zombies all the time. That gets redundant quick.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I don't trust that place. Nope. Not one iota. But Rick has the plan to take the place over if they stay weak. Problem is..I don't think they are weak. I think they are sneaky.



Nope, I they are weak and that is very apparent. I didn't see many guards nor did you see many many tough guys. The dumb-asses who made the supply run where the welcome committee and they were two incompetent morons. When you are opening the gates to a bunch of armed strangers, would you not send out some intimidating individuals. It appears they don't have any. 

I believe the issue will be they don't have the muscle to fend off intruders, so they have to pay significant tributes external parasite!

They are so welcoming to Rick's group because of the soldiers they bring: Rick, Abraham, Daryl, Michone, Sasha, Rosita, Carol, Carl, Glenn, Tara and Maggie are all battle tested survivalist that will come in very handy in protecting the town.

I believe you see the true value of Eugene over the next few episodes.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I don't want to see PDA from any of them, even mixed race couples. People can call me whatever they want for saying that, but I don't want it shoved in my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really mind any of it, unless it's two men for some reason.  Maybe it's because I was conditioned to think men should act manly?  I don't know, but two dudes making out really grosses me out for some reason.
> 
> Oh, there was this one commercial for Go Daddy where a beautiful model was making out with this nerd, and that was pretty disgusting as well.  They were making all of these disgusting smacking sounds.  Ewww.  It was just gross.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we will get lucky and Michone and Carol will make out.  We can get an interracial/ lesbian love scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think Michonne and Darryl would make an awesome couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darryl is gay.  He didn't hook up with Beth when she was begging for some cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not gay.  He saw Beth as a stupid little bitch and more like a little sister.  I thought it would have been . . . gross if they did it anyway.  She was just too much of a child still.
Click to expand...


Who so harsh. I think he saw Beth as a naive teenager whose childhood was stolen from her, much in the way his was stolen from him. He saw her as a family member. It amazes me how people are so callous about a older guy getting with an underage girl.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really mind any of it, unless it's two men for some reason.  Maybe it's because I was conditioned to think men should act manly?  I don't know, but two dudes making out really grosses me out for some reason.
> 
> Oh, there was this one commercial for Go Daddy where a beautiful model was making out with this nerd, and that was pretty disgusting as well.  They were making all of these disgusting smacking sounds.  Ewww.  It was just gross.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we will get lucky and Michone and Carol will make out.  We can get an interracial/ lesbian love scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think Michonne and Darryl would make an awesome couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darryl is gay.  He didn't hook up with Beth when she was begging for some cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not gay.  He saw Beth as a stupid little bitch and more like a little sister.  I thought it would have been . . . gross if they did it anyway.  She was just too much of a child still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who so harsh. I think he saw Beth as a naive teenager whose childhood was stolen from her, much in the way his was stolen from him. He saw her as a family member. It amazes me how people are so callous about a older guy getting with an underage girl.
Click to expand...


I thought she was stupid and too young for him.  Her wanting and encouraging him to get drunk was foolish and childish.  She was much like a child.  That is not much different from being a pedophile, IMO.  Not to mention, like YOU said, he saw her as a family member . . .  doubly disgusting.  I never really liked Beth to be honest.  I thought she was lame and boring.  The only time I started to really like her was when she was in the hospital.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a very good episode. I am excited to see what Alexandria brings. My guess is it's a good community, but they are seriously lacking muscle. Aaron's mission was to find muscle. He found it in Rick's group! We shall see the external threat soon. We dies is the question? My guess is still Tara and Noah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really thought that was a good episode?  I don't like episodes that are only set up and no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It lacked action, but I like the concept of a safe community. It will seem like they are in a good spot and right when they put their guard down they will find out why they were recruited, a nasty living external threat.
> 
> Their will be the feeling like they have something to lose.
> 
> The show can't always be action and killing zombies all the time. That gets redundant quick.
Click to expand...


This was the second show in a row that was rather boring.  They NEED to pick up the action.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really mind any of it, unless it's two men for some reason.  Maybe it's because I was conditioned to think men should act manly?  I don't know, but two dudes making out really grosses me out for some reason.
> 
> Oh, there was this one commercial for Go Daddy where a beautiful model was making out with this nerd, and that was pretty disgusting as well.  They were making all of these disgusting smacking sounds.  Ewww.  It was just gross.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we will get lucky and Michone and Carol will make out.  We can get an interracial/ lesbian love scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think Michonne and Darryl would make an awesome couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darryl is gay.  He didn't hook up with Beth when she was begging for some cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not gay.  He saw Beth as a stupid little bitch and more like a little sister.  I thought it would have been . . . gross if they did it anyway.  She was just too much of a child still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who so harsh. I think he saw Beth as a naive teenager whose childhood was stolen from her, much in the way his was stolen from him. He saw her as a family member. It amazes me how people are so callous about a older guy getting with an underage girl.
Click to expand...


Not to mention, this is a television show.  I can dislike and say things about any character I want.  THAT is what this forum is for, Mr. Self Righteous.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Those guys in charge of scavenging are assassins, not soldiers.  Same type as Ricks friend who crippled that other guy for the walkers to feed on so he could get away....same as the terminus people. I'd like to know how the women became leader with no apparent muscle behind her or if the real one has not revealed themself yet.  I would not cancel night watches.


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> Those guys in charge of scavenging are assassins, not soldiers.  Same type as Ricks friend who crippled that other guy for the walkers to feed on so he could get away....same as the terminus people. I'd like to know how the women became leader with no apparent muscle behind her or if the real one has not revealed themself yet.  I would not cancel night watches.



She seems nice so far.  Maybe she's the leader because she is the smartest one.  Physical strength doesn't make a good leader after all.


----------



## Manonthestreet

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys in charge of scavenging are assassins, not soldiers.  Same type as Ricks friend who crippled that other guy for the walkers to feed on so he could get away....same as the terminus people. I'd like to know how the women became leader with no apparent muscle behind her or if the real one has not revealed themself yet.  I would not cancel night watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She seems nice so far.  Maybe she's the leader because she is the smartest one.  Physical strength doesn't make a good leader after all.
Click to expand...

It matters to jackals..... Which those 2seem to be.  Rick is not the smartest in his group....and brains needs brawn especially in an apocalypse


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys in charge of scavenging are assassins, not soldiers.  Same type as Ricks friend who crippled that other guy for the walkers to feed on so he could get away....same as the terminus people. I'd like to know how the women became leader with no apparent muscle behind her or if the real one has not revealed themself yet.  I would not cancel night watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She seems nice so far.  Maybe she's the leader because she is the smartest one.  Physical strength doesn't make a good leader after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to jackals..... Which those 2seem to be.  Rick is not the smartest in his group....and brains needs brawn especially in an apocalypse
Click to expand...


You need brawn on your side, for sure, but I don't think that is what makes one a good leader.  I think this woman seems very intelligent and organized.  She knows how to organize people and keep them busy, things like that.  So far, I kind of like her, but we will see what happens.  

I'm sensing there is going to be trouble between Rick and that blonde lady's husband too.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Short scene...hard to get a read. Didn't see much of Big Red and his girl.


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> Short scene...hard to get a read. Didn't see much of Big Red and his girl.



You mean the blonde lady's husband?  Yeah, they only showed him shortly, but he seemed a bit perturbed I think.    Maybe Rick and him will have a fight.

Edit:  I know, I know, that should be he and Rick . . . whatever.  I'm tired today.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I agree with the guys on Talking Dead. That walker was planted where Rick hid the gun..and I think someone in Alexandra did it. Most think it was Deanna. I think it was the girl that is new and sneaks off into the woods that carrrrrrrrrrrrrl followed.


I don't think anyone in the community planted the Walker. I believe there is a hostile

Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.

Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.

Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact  .


ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short scene...hard to get a read. Didn't see much of Big Red and his girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the blonde lady's husband?  Yeah, they only showed him shortly, but he seemed a bit perturbed I think.    Maybe Rick and him will have a fight.
> 
> Edit:  I know, I know, that should be he and Rick . . . whatever.  I'm tired today.
Click to expand...


They are foreshadowing trouble between the 2 no doubt!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the guys on Talking Dead. That walker was planted where Rick hid the gun..and I think someone in Alexandra did it. Most think it was Deanna. I think it was the girl that is new and sneaks off into the woods that carrrrrrrrrrrrrl followed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone in the community planted the Walker. I believe there is a hostile
> 
> Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.
> 
> Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.
> 
> Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact  .
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short scene...hard to get a read. Didn't see much of Big Red and his girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the blonde lady's husband?  Yeah, they only showed him shortly, but he seemed a bit perturbed I think.    Maybe Rick and him will have a fight.
> 
> Edit:  I know, I know, that should be he and Rick . . . whatever.  I'm tired today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are foreshadowing trouble between the 2 no doubt!
Click to expand...


The hostiles could be the people that Deanna mentioned that she threw out of the complex.


----------



## Gracie

She shoulda cast out her son along with them. He's an asshole and a wannabe bully.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> She shoulda cast out her son along with them. He's an asshole and a wannabe bully.



I was really hoping Glen would kick the crap out of him.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


So.....


Who took the gun from the blender?


Hmmmm....


>>>>


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.

1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed. 
3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> So.....
> 
> 
> Who took the gun from the blender?
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> >>>>



I think it was those people who were exiled.  If they managed to survive, they would probably like to have a gun.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the guys on Talking Dead. That walker was planted where Rick hid the gun..and I think someone in Alexandra did it. Most think it was Deanna. I think it was the girl that is new and sneaks off into the woods that carrrrrrrrrrrrrl followed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone in the community planted the Walker. I believe there is a hostile
> 
> Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.
> 
> Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.
> 
> Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact  .
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short scene...hard to get a read. Didn't see much of Big Red and his girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the blonde lady's husband?  Yeah, they only showed him shortly, but he seemed a bit perturbed I think.    Maybe Rick and him will have a fight.
> 
> Edit:  I know, I know, that should be he and Rick . . . whatever.  I'm tired today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are foreshadowing trouble between the 2 no doubt!
Click to expand...


I hope you're wrong about Deanna though.  She seems to be a very kind, smart and strong woman.  I have suspicions too.  We know that something has to happen or it won't be much of a show anymore.  Lol.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the guys on Talking Dead. That walker was planted where Rick hid the gun..and I think someone in Alexandra did it. Most think it was Deanna. I think it was the girl that is new and sneaks off into the woods that carrrrrrrrrrrrrl followed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone in the community planted the Walker. I believe there is a hostile
> 
> Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.
> 
> Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.
> 
> Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact  .
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short scene...hard to get a read. Didn't see much of Big Red and his girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the blonde lady's husband?  Yeah, they only showed him shortly, but he seemed a bit perturbed I think.    Maybe Rick and him will have a fight.
> 
> Edit:  I know, I know, that should be he and Rick . . . whatever.  I'm tired today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are foreshadowing trouble between the 2 no doubt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Deanna though.  She seems to be a very kind, smart and strong woman.  I have suspicions too.  We know that something has to happen or it won't be much of a show anymore.  Lol.
Click to expand...

I don;t think the blonde ladies husband is bitter because of Rick.  .


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the guys on Talking Dead. That walker was planted where Rick hid the gun..and I think someone in Alexandra did it. Most think it was Deanna. I think it was the girl that is new and sneaks off into the woods that carrrrrrrrrrrrrl followed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone in the community planted the Walker. I believe there is a hostile
> 
> Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.
> 
> Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.
> 
> Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact  .
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short scene...hard to get a read. Didn't see much of Big Red and his girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the blonde lady's husband?  Yeah, they only showed him shortly, but he seemed a bit perturbed I think.    Maybe Rick and him will have a fight.
> 
> Edit:  I know, I know, that should be he and Rick . . . whatever.  I'm tired today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are foreshadowing trouble between the 2 no doubt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Deanna though.  She seems to be a very kind, smart and strong woman.  I have suspicions too.  We know that something has to happen or it won't be much of a show anymore.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don;t think the blonde ladies husband is bitter because of Rick.  .
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Gracie

iamwhatiseem said:


> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.


This ^

Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.


----------



## Nutz

Gracie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
Click to expand...

Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the guys on Talking Dead. That walker was planted where Rick hid the gun..and I think someone in Alexandra did it. Most think it was Deanna. I think it was the girl that is new and sneaks off into the woods that carrrrrrrrrrrrrl followed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone in the community planted the Walker. I believe there is a hostile
> 
> Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.
> 
> Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.
> 
> Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact  .
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short scene...hard to get a read. Didn't see much of Big Red and his girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the blonde lady's husband?  Yeah, they only showed him shortly, but he seemed a bit perturbed I think.    Maybe Rick and him will have a fight.
> 
> Edit:  I know, I know, that should be he and Rick . . . whatever.  I'm tired today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are foreshadowing trouble between the 2 no doubt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Deanna though.  She seems to be a very kind, smart and strong woman.  I have suspicions too.  We know that something has to happen or it won't be much of a show anymore.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don;t think the blonde ladies husband is bitter because of Rick.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

That is just one part where I sorta know what is going on.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the guys on Talking Dead. That walker was planted where Rick hid the gun..and I think someone in Alexandra did it. Most think it was Deanna. I think it was the girl that is new and sneaks off into the woods that carrrrrrrrrrrrrl followed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone in the community planted the Walker. I believe there is a hostile
> 
> Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.
> 
> Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.
> 
> Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact  .
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the blonde lady's husband?  Yeah, they only showed him shortly, but he seemed a bit perturbed I think.    Maybe Rick and him will have a fight.
> 
> Edit:  I know, I know, that should be he and Rick . . . whatever.  I'm tired today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are foreshadowing trouble between the 2 no doubt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Deanna though.  She seems to be a very kind, smart and strong woman.  I have suspicions too.  We know that something has to happen or it won't be much of a show anymore.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don;t think the blonde ladies husband is bitter because of Rick.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just one part where I sorta know what is going on.
Click to expand...


What do you mean he isn't bitter because of Rick?


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
Click to expand...


Yes, but he is Rick's friend, I thought.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone in the community planted the Walker. I believe there is a hostile
> 
> Also, Carol acting all fumbling with her gun and wanted to be on some kind of youth league was brilliant acting. They won't see her as dangerous like they may see Rick, Michone and Daryl. Carol is not to be trifled with but she doesn't want THEM to know that.
> 
> Personally, I think Rick takes over the town because Deanna and her sonnyboy...sneaky. Something is up.
> 
> Meanwhile...if they EVER kill off Rick, Michone, Daryl or Carol..I will stop watching. Fact  .
> They are foreshadowing trouble between the 2 no doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Deanna though.  She seems to be a very kind, smart and strong woman.  I have suspicions too.  We know that something has to happen or it won't be much of a show anymore.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don;t think the blonde ladies husband is bitter because of Rick.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just one part where I sorta know what is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean he isn't bitter because of Rick?
Click to expand...

Exactly what I said...his bitterness isn't born of jealousy.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Deanna though.  She seems to be a very kind, smart and strong woman.  I have suspicions too.  We know that something has to happen or it won't be much of a show anymore.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t think the blonde ladies husband is bitter because of Rick.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just one part where I sorta know what is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean he isn't bitter because of Rick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I said...his bitterness isn't born of jealousy.
Click to expand...


Well? . . . Are you going to spill the beans or what?


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he is Rick's friend, I thought.
Click to expand...

That was a weird friendship.  Didn't they fight?  That guy is nuts. IIRC


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t think the blonde ladies husband is bitter because of Rick.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just one part where I sorta know what is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean he isn't bitter because of Rick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I said...his bitterness isn't born of jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well? . . . Are you going to spill the beans or what?
Click to expand...

No, that would be sort of a spoiler and not fair to anyone else.  Not to mention, I don't know any details, just a general idea from something I read. It might play into what happens with Alexandria...I'm really not sure


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he is Rick's friend, I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a weird friendship.  Didn't they fight?  That guy is nuts. IIRC
Click to expand...


I don't know because I missed the first season.  I didn't start watching until season 2, and I haven't bothered to watch season 1.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one part where I sorta know what is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean he isn't bitter because of Rick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I said...his bitterness isn't born of jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well? . . . Are you going to spill the beans or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that would be sort of a spoiler and not fair to anyone else.  Not to mention, I don't know any details, just a general idea from something I read. It might play into what happens with Alexandria...I'm really not sure
Click to expand...


You tease!


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one part where I sorta know what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean he isn't bitter because of Rick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I said...his bitterness isn't born of jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well? . . . Are you going to spill the beans or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that would be sort of a spoiler and not fair to anyone else.  Not to mention, I don't know any details, just a general idea from something I read. It might play into what happens with Alexandria...I'm really not sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tease!
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Spoiler



He is upset with work conditions and the town. All is not as it seems


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean he isn't bitter because of Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said...his bitterness isn't born of jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well? . . . Are you going to spill the beans or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that would be sort of a spoiler and not fair to anyone else.  Not to mention, I don't know any details, just a general idea from something I read. It might play into what happens with Alexandria...I'm really not sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tease!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He is upset with work conditions and the town. All is not as it seems
Click to expand...


It's certainly a possibility, or maybe his wife has messed around on him before . . . Hmmm.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he is Rick's friend, I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a weird friendship.  Didn't they fight?  That guy is nuts. IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because I missed the first season.  I didn't start watching until season 2, and I haven't bothered to watch season 1.
Click to expand...

Netflix!  You gotta watch S1.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he is Rick's friend, I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a weird friendship.  Didn't they fight?  That guy is nuts. IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because I missed the first season.  I didn't start watching until season 2, and I haven't bothered to watch season 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Netflix!  You gotta watch S1.
Click to expand...


I've thought about it.  Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said...his bitterness isn't born of jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well? . . . Are you going to spill the beans or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that would be sort of a spoiler and not fair to anyone else.  Not to mention, I don't know any details, just a general idea from something I read. It might play into what happens with Alexandria...I'm really not sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tease!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He is upset with work conditions and the town. All is not as it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly a possibility, or maybe his wife has messed around on him before . . . Hmmm.
Click to expand...

Like I said, I read a spoiler that was pretty generic and didn't really reveal much...but they did talk about the husband and an interaction with Rick.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he is Rick's friend, I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a weird friendship.  Didn't they fight?  That guy is nuts. IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because I missed the first season.  I didn't start watching until season 2, and I haven't bothered to watch season 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Netflix!  You gotta watch S1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thought about it.  Maybe one of these days.
Click to expand...

LOL..not seeing the first season is sorta like reading a book and skipping the first five chapters.   I am sure there will be a marathon soon as well.  You can have a TWD date with JR


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he is Rick's friend, I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a weird friendship.  Didn't they fight?  That guy is nuts. IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because I missed the first season.  I didn't start watching until season 2, and I haven't bothered to watch season 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Netflix!  You gotta watch S1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thought about it.  Maybe one of these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..not seeing the first season is sorta like reading a book and skipping the first five chapters.   I am sure there will be a marathon soon as well.  You can have a TWD date with JR
Click to expand...


Sure.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
Click to expand...


Morgan! He will show up sometime this season. Great actor and great character.


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morgan! He will show up sometime this season. Great actor and great character.
Click to expand...

Do you have an iddea about his relationshp with Rick...part of me thinks he likes him, the other part makes me think he hates him


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morgan! He will show up sometime this season. Great actor and great character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have an iddea about his relationshp with Rick...part of me thinks he likes him, the other part makes me think he hates him
Click to expand...


Morgan and his son Duane were in the very first episode of the series. When Rick gets out of the hospital and is wondering the streets, he runs into Morgan and Duane. Duane cracks him over the head with something thinking he is a walker. Morgan takes Rick in, gives him food, they break into the police station, take hot showers and steal guns. Rick leaves to find his family and they agree to stay in touch via walkie talkie!


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always late into this thread since I watch the show on Monday nite without commercials.
> 
> 1) There is a reason why she is filming them, don't know what that is...but it is something.
> 2) No way, no how did these morons and weaklings build that fence, and maintain all of the utilities. There are others that have not yet been revealed.
> 3) The houses are bugged. Guaranteed. These people watch everything.
> 4) When they went out for the "trial run" - they gave them pistols while they carried automatic weapons. Again, having an upper hand at all times.
> 5) Of course the zombie was planted. As well as the 4-5 others. Someone wants Rick dead.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> Maybe someone that survived Terminus?? Or the Governor? hasta be someone that KNOWS him from previous interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the black guy from season one?  They showed him at the mid-season finale at the very end...tracking Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morgan! He will show up sometime this season. Great actor and great character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have an iddea about his relationshp with Rick...part of me thinks he likes him, the other part makes me think he hates him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morgan and his son Duane were in the very first episode of the series. When Rick gets out of the hospital and is wondering the streets, he runs into Morgan and Duane. Duane cracks him over the head with something thinking he is a walker. Morgan takes Rick in, gives him food, they break into the police station, take hot showers and steal guns. Rick leaves to find his family and they agree to stay in touch via walkie talkie!
Click to expand...

But didn't they have a run in ---Season 2?  They got in a fight over guns or something...I am trying to remember.  Their last meeting wasn't so cordial.  Morgan went crazy over the death of his son.


----------



## Gracie

I was wondering about Morgan. Duane died, and Rick did NOT stay in touch, so maybe he harbors a grudge even though they met up again when Rick was in that town with carrrrrrrrrrrrl. They left on good terms, but Morgan was still a bit ptsd'ish even then.

I think the girl that carrrrrrrrrrrrl thinks doesn't like him, took the gun. I also think blondie the hair cutter's hubby is like Carols ex. He seemed obnoxious when speaking to Rick from the porch. Not very friendly. I think he is going to be trouble...and might be hooked up with Deannas bully son for shenanigans.


----------



## Nutz

From Wikipedia...I though I remembered an issue between the two



> In the episode "Clear", when Rick, Carl, and Michonne go on a run into King County, Morgan holds them at gunpoint from a roof. They have a shootout, and while trying to pursue Rick, Carl ultimately shoots Morgan in the chest. Rick pulls off Morgan's shirt, revealing that he had donned body armor. They drag his unconscious-self into his building, avoiding his traps, and lay him down on a bed. For safety measures, his hands are bound by Rick. While Rick is reading the strange writings on the wall, he discovers that Duane had reanimated, and decides to stay and wait for Morgan to wake up. While Michonne and Carl go on a run, Rick waits for him to wake up, but Morgan grabs a knife that was taped to the side of the bed. He attacks Rick, claiming that he is not familiar with anyone anymore. He stabs Rick in the upper-left chest. Rick knocks the weapon away, pointing his gun at Morgan's head, and Morgan begs Rick to kill him. Morgan is tied up again and, after patching himself up, Rick finally manages to make him remember that the two know each other. Morgan says that he tried to contact Rick every morning for several weeks, but he never answered the radio, before explaining what happened to Duane. He is offered to join the group at the prison, but he realizes that Rick is taking a lot of guns, meaning that they are preparing for a war. Morgan claims that Rick, Carl, and his people will die either by bullets or by walkers, and refuses to join them, not wanting to see anyone else die. While clearing out the walkers caught on his traps, Carl approaches Morgan and tells him that he is sorry for shooting him earlier. Morgan remarks to Carl, "Don't ever be sorry." While leaving King County, Rick, Carl, and Michonne watch as Morgan prepares to burn the corpses of the walkers he captured.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Alright. I just *finally* got caught up last night. lol

Alexandria seems... _Different_. I'll be interested to see just where exactly the "other shoe" drops here, however. Will Alexandria ultimately turn out to be a sham, will its naive leadership and sense of hospitality lead the town to be invaded and destroyed by hostile forces, or is it the case that Rick and his group actually *are* the "hostile forces," and will their lack of trust eventually wind up getting them "tossed out of paradise?"

I guess we'll just have to wait and see. In any eventuality, I see that Aidan guy, and his group of "frat boy" cronies, causing trouble.

The infamous gay scene was unnecessary, IMO, but honestly sort of "meh" compared to what GoT regularly tries to pull. They kiss for 15 seconds, and then they immediately fade to the background.

A) That's not any different than the Lesbian character that was on the show before, and B) these kinds of situations are exactly what the freaking fast-forward/skip-ahead button on my DVR was made for.


----------



## JWBooth

It is indeed _different_. Now it could be a false front like terminus, or maybe something similar to the boss lady's story. They isolated themselves early and have no real clue what has happened outside.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
I will remind you that she taped the interviews.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

iamwhatiseem said:


> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.



Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish so much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.

It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish s much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
Click to expand...


Here is how I view the situation. They established a community with a strong foundation and strong security (which included her the leader's husband). A stronger neighboring community attacked and defeated them. They killed most of the strong members of the community, including the leader's husband. 

She then sent Aaron on a mission to recruit some muscle that won't he a threat to the community. That is what the Grimes gang represents. It won't be long until that group makes an appearance.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

GHook93 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish s much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is how I view the situation. They established a community with a strong foundation and strong security (which included her the leader's husband). A stronger neighboring community attacked and defeated them. They killed most of the strong members of the community, including the leader's husband.
> 
> She then sent Aaron on a mission to recruit some muscle that won't he a threat to the community. That is what the Grimes gang represents. It won't be long until that group makes an appearance.
Click to expand...


Did she mention having a husband in the past? I must have missed that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish s much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is how I view the situation. They established a community with a strong foundation and strong security (which included her the leader's husband). A stronger neighboring community attacked and defeated them. They killed most of the strong members of the community, including the leader's husband.
> 
> She then sent Aaron on a mission to recruit some muscle that won't he a threat to the community. That is what the Grimes gang represents. It won't be long until that group makes an appearance.
Click to expand...


I am with you on this...the only thing that keeps coming back is why did she tape the interviews? IMO - for the real decision maker that for some reason doesn't want to be known.


----------



## Gracie

I'm as paranoid as Rick now. What he said in the last of last weeks epi of "we will take if"..I hope he does. He's craycray now, but at least with him, I would know I'd be safe. Paranoia in that world will save yer life.


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish s much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is how I view the situation. They established a community with a strong foundation and strong security (which included her the leader's husband). A stronger neighboring community attacked and defeated them. They killed most of the strong members of the community, including the leader's husband.
> 
> She then sent Aaron on a mission to recruit some muscle that won't he a threat to the community. That is what the Grimes gang represents. It won't be long until that group makes an appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did she mention having a husband in the past? I must have missed that.
Click to expand...

When she mentioned how she got there to Rick.

My guess is she know her son is a dumb ass, but his small band of numbnutz is the only muscle the place has. That is exactly why she made Rick and Michonne the peace-keepers right off the bat and why Aaron was recruiting. In this world you don't recruit unless you have to.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish s much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is how I view the situation. They established a community with a strong foundation and strong security (which included her the leader's husband). A stronger neighboring community attacked and defeated them. They killed most of the strong members of the community, including the leader's husband.
> 
> She then sent Aaron on a mission to recruit some muscle that won't he a threat to the community. That is what the Grimes gang represents. It won't be long until that group makes an appearance.
Click to expand...


That's a viable theory.  Certainly we are all expecting something is not right in the community and that would be a workable plot.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish s much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is how I view the situation. They established a community with a strong foundation and strong security (which included her the leader's husband). A stronger neighboring community attacked and defeated them. They killed most of the strong members of the community, including the leader's husband.
> 
> She then sent Aaron on a mission to recruit some muscle that won't he a threat to the community. That is what the Grimes gang represents. It won't be long until that group makes an appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a viable theory.  Certainly we are all expecting something is not right in the community and that would be a workable plot.
Click to expand...


Fifteen more minutes until it's on.  Can't wait to see what happens.  Something big has to happen soon.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish so much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
Click to expand...


Good point.  Stronger groups than them have failed.  This lady seems a whole hell of a lot more organized than Rick or the Govna though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish so much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Stronger groups than them have failed.  This lady seems a whole hell of a lot more organized than Rick or the Govna though.
Click to expand...


Or, at the very least, what the Gov's community might've looked like if it weren't run by an erratic ego-driven psychopath. 

Still though, it is weird that their population seems to be so small. Surely, that giant wall of theirs' must've taken some pretty damn substantial man power to build, let alone guard.

I think the other theory is probably right. Something must have happened to thin out Alexandria's numbers.

The only question is what.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish so much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Stronger groups than them have failed.  This lady seems a whole hell of a lot more organized than Rick or the Govna though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, at the very least, what the Gov's community might've looked like if it weren't run by an erratic ego-driven psychopath.
> 
> Still though, it is weird that their population seems to be so small. Surely, that giant wall of theirs' must've taken some pretty damn substantial man power to build, let alone guard.
> 
> I think the other theory is probably right. Something must have happened to thin out Alexandria's numbers.
> 
> The only question is what.
Click to expand...


Dun-dun-dunnnnn!!   

Did you watch tonight's episode?  I want to talk about it but not if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish s much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is how I view the situation. They established a community with a strong foundation and strong security (which included her the leader's husband). A stronger neighboring community attacked and defeated them. They killed most of the strong members of the community, including the leader's husband.
> 
> She then sent Aaron on a mission to recruit some muscle that won't he a threat to the community. That is what the Grimes gang represents. It won't be long until that group makes an appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did she mention having a husband in the past? I must have missed that.
Click to expand...


I can tell you that she does have a husband.


----------



## JWBooth

Rick, channeling his inner Shane.
I never thought of Daryl as gay bait.
Never, never, ever, leave your kid in the same room as Carol.


----------



## ChrisL

JWBooth said:


> Rick, channeling his inner Shane.
> I never thought of Daryl as gay bait.



Hey, Daryl likes spaghetti and meatballs.    Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish so much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Stronger groups than them have failed.  This lady seems a whole hell of a lot more organized than Rick or the Govna though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, at the very least, what the Gov's community might've looked like if it weren't run by an erratic ego-driven psychopath.
> 
> Still though, it is weird that their population seems to be so small. Surely, that giant wall of theirs' must've taken some pretty damn substantial man power to build, let alone guard.
> 
> I think the other theory is probably right. Something must have happened to thin out Alexandria's numbers.
> 
> The only question is what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dun-dun-dunnnnn!!
> 
> Did you watch tonight's episode?  I want to talk about it but not if you haven't seen it yet.
Click to expand...


Lol! Not yet! I'm still at work. 

Don't worry. I'll make myself scarce for a couple of hours till I get a chance to catch up.


----------



## Manonthestreet

She leaned in for the kiss........


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in Alexandria is not what you will get.
> As I said earlier - no way - no how are these the people in charge.
> I will remind you that she taped the interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish so much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Stronger groups than them have failed.  This lady seems a whole hell of a lot more organized than Rick or the Govna though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, at the very least, what the Gov's community might've looked like if it weren't run by an erratic ego-driven psychopath.
> 
> Still though, it is weird that their population seems to be so small. Surely, that giant wall of theirs' must've taken some pretty damn substantial man power to build, let alone guard.
> 
> I think the other theory is probably right. Something must have happened to thin out Alexandria's numbers.
> 
> The only question is what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dun-dun-dunnnnn!!
> 
> Did you watch tonight's episode?  I want to talk about it but not if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Not yet! I'm still at work.
> 
> Don't worry. I'll make myself scarce for a couple of hours till I get a chance to catch up.
Click to expand...


But I wanted to talk about it with you.  You are my zombie buddy.


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> She leaned in for the kiss........





Spoiler: spoiler



I don't think she and her husband have an ideal relationship . . . or something.  I found it interesting what Sasha said, about the place not being real.  And Carol threatening a little boy!!!  OMG


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It certainly does seem odd that they've been able to accomplish so much with so few people, and a security force that basically seems to be a "good ole' boy" joke.
> 
> It's like the zombie apocalypse never even happened in Alexandria. It's got to be too good to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Stronger groups than them have failed.  This lady seems a whole hell of a lot more organized than Rick or the Govna though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, at the very least, what the Gov's community might've looked like if it weren't run by an erratic ego-driven psychopath.
> 
> Still though, it is weird that their population seems to be so small. Surely, that giant wall of theirs' must've taken some pretty damn substantial man power to build, let alone guard.
> 
> I think the other theory is probably right. Something must have happened to thin out Alexandria's numbers.
> 
> The only question is what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dun-dun-dunnnnn!!
> 
> Did you watch tonight's episode?  I want to talk about it but not if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Not yet! I'm still at work.
> 
> Don't worry. I'll make myself scarce for a couple of hours till I get a chance to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I wanted to talk about it with you.  You are my zombie buddy.
Click to expand...


It's really too bad that I can't just live stream it over my phone. [emoji14]


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Stronger groups than them have failed.  This lady seems a whole hell of a lot more organized than Rick or the Govna though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, at the very least, what the Gov's community might've looked like if it weren't run by an erratic ego-driven psychopath.
> 
> Still though, it is weird that their population seems to be so small. Surely, that giant wall of theirs' must've taken some pretty damn substantial man power to build, let alone guard.
> 
> I think the other theory is probably right. Something must have happened to thin out Alexandria's numbers.
> 
> The only question is what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dun-dun-dunnnnn!!
> 
> Did you watch tonight's episode?  I want to talk about it but not if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Not yet! I'm still at work.
> 
> Don't worry. I'll make myself scarce for a couple of hours till I get a chance to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I wanted to talk about it with you.  You are my zombie buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's really too bad that I can't just live stream it over my phone. [emoji14]
Click to expand...


Why can't you?  That would be great for you during slow times at work or whatever.  I don't know if you would even be allowed to do that though.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Chris...how did you do that spoiler cover


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, at the very least, what the Gov's community might've looked like if it weren't run by an erratic ego-driven psychopath.
> 
> Still though, it is weird that their population seems to be so small. Surely, that giant wall of theirs' must've taken some pretty damn substantial man power to build, let alone guard.
> 
> I think the other theory is probably right. Something must have happened to thin out Alexandria's numbers.
> 
> The only question is what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun-dun-dunnnnn!!
> 
> Did you watch tonight's episode?  I want to talk about it but not if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Not yet! I'm still at work.
> 
> Don't worry. I'll make myself scarce for a couple of hours till I get a chance to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I wanted to talk about it with you.  You are my zombie buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's really too bad that I can't just live stream it over my phone. [emoji14]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you?  That would be great for you during slow times at work or whatever.  I don't know if you would even be allowed to do that though.
Click to expand...


It'd be awesome if I could. This place closes at 6 PM on Sundays, and I'm pretty much here by myself until 11 PM twiddling my thumbs after that.

Unfortunately, I don't think AMC streams their shows like that, however - At least not for free, and not until a couple of days after they already aired on cable. 

I could be wrong though, so I'll double check. Lol


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> Chris...how did you do that spoiler cover



Highlight the text in your reply box, then choose the little icon at your top menu bar that has lines through it, next to the one you use to post videos.


----------



## Manonthestreet

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris...how did you do that spoiler cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlight the text in your reply box, then choose the little icon at your top menu bar that has lines through it, next to the one you use to post videos.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: spolier



testing...


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, I wanted to talk about Carol threatening that little boy!!!    I have to say, I did NOT see that coming, especially from Carol.  I suppose she had to do what she had to do to make sure he didn't rat her out, but wow!  Some of the things she said to that kid and the way she got all up in his face.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sloppy sloppy sloppy to get busted.....what did she do walk straight there without rubbernecking


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> Rick, channeling his inner Shane.
> I never thought of Daryl as gay bait.
> Never, never, ever, leave your kid in the same room as Carol.



I don't think that had anything to do with it. I think Aaron views Daryl one of the best survivor in the new world and the best person to watch his back out in the field. I dig Aaron's character, I like him.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Okay, I wanted to talk about Carol threatening that little boy!!!    I have to say, I did NOT see that coming, especially from Carol.  I suppose she had to do what she had to do to make sure he didn't rat her out, but wow!  Some of the things she said to that kid and the way she got all up in his face.



Best and most tense scene of the episode. Carol is capable of anything and I was frightened she was going to do something stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I wanted to talk about Carol threatening that little boy!!!    I have to say, I did NOT see that coming, especially from Carol.  I suppose she had to do what she had to do to make sure he didn't rat her out, but wow!  Some of the things she said to that kid and the way she got all up in his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best and tenses scene of the episode. Carol is capable of anything and I was frightened she was going to do something stupid.
Click to expand...


Then she says, but if you don't there will be lots of cookies.  Lol.  

Also, the part where the zombies took down and killed a healthy horse.  Lol.  No way.  Their teeth would never be able to penetrate a horse's hide.    That horse would have kicked the crap out of all of them and run away, I'm sure.  So, yeah, that was kind of silly.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I wanted to talk about Carol threatening that little boy!!!    I have to say, I did NOT see that coming, especially from Carol.  I suppose she had to do what she had to do to make sure he didn't rat her out, but wow!  Some of the things she said to that kid and the way she got all up in his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best and tenses scene of the episode. Carol is capable of anything and I was frightened she was going to do something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then she says, but if you don't there will be lots of cookies.  Lol.
> 
> Also, the part where the zombies took down and killed a healthy horse.  Lol.  No way.  Their teeth would never be able to penetrate a horse's hide.    That horse would have kicked the crap out of all of them and run away, I'm sure.  So, yeah, that was kind of silly.
Click to expand...


I agree, I didn't think it was dumb and I understand why they had it, but it was bullshit. That horse would have run them over the minute they got close.


----------



## Nutz

That seen on right now...it would have been great if the kid peed his pants.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I wanted to talk about Carol threatening that little boy!!!    I have to say, I did NOT see that coming, especially from Carol.  I suppose she had to do what she had to do to make sure he didn't rat her out, but wow!  Some of the things she said to that kid and the way she got all up in his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best and tenses scene of the episode. Carol is capable of anything and I was frightened she was going to do something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then she says, but if you don't there will be lots of cookies.  Lol.
> 
> Also, the part where the zombies took down and killed a healthy horse.  Lol.  No way.  Their teeth would never be able to penetrate a horse's hide.    That horse would have kicked the crap out of all of them and run away, I'm sure.  So, yeah, that was kind of silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I didn't think it was dumb and I understand why they had it, but it was bullshit. That horse would have run them over the minute they got close.
Click to expand...


Have you ever seen a horse brush?    No way would those rotten zombie teeth be able to penetrate the horse's hide.  There's just no way without a LOT of work.  Their teeth would have broken off first, I'm sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Not to mention, those zombies are not nearly fast enough to even hope to come near a horse!  That was really stupid, IMO.  I was like  really?  The zombies can take down a completely healthy horse?  Don't think so . . . Lol.  Now our resident complainer can jump in at any time and diss the writers.  It's totally called for on this occasion.


----------



## Gracie

Been on for 15 minutes and so far...I think Deanna is living in lalaland. Commerce? Government? Trade? She just has no fucking clue.

Sasha is starting to go a bit crazy. Desensitized I guess is the right word for it.


----------



## Gracie

Dumb. Dumb, dumb dumb. Taking down that horse was ....dumb. Guess they needed a filler for the show that had to suffice. 

I don't trust the haircutter girl or her "husband". I think they hooked up AFTER the invasion. Or, he is like Carol's ex. An asshole.

Did I say how dumb the horse thing was? Like, right.


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile...that poor horse. I know it was not harmed, but still...they probably scared it. Fucktards.


----------



## Gracie

So...thinking back...what's with the W on that walkers head? I remembered cuz of the A stamp that kid used on Ricks hand. 
W stands for another community maybe?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Have you ever seen a horse brush?   No way would those rotten zombie teeth be able to penetrate the horse's hide.  There's just no way without a LOT of work.  Their teeth would have broken off first, I'm sure.





ChrisL said:


> Not to mention, those zombies are not nearly fast enough to even hope to come near a horse!  That was really stupid, IMO.  I was like  really?  The zombies can take down a completely healthy horse?  Don't think so . . . Lol.  Now our resident complainer can jump in at any time and diss the writers.  It's totally called for on this occasion.



Yea. It would've taken way, *way* more zombies than what they showed. A healthy horse could simply shake them all off.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Interesting episode tonight. Loved the ending scene with the music and the Walker.

This place is freaking unreal! It couldn't possibly exist in real life. 

I'm actually kind of wondering whether they really are as perfect as they seem, and it's ultimately going to be Rick and his group who aren't able to cope with it. Rick's causing unnecessary trouble with that one guy's wife (_really_ didn't like how he was reaching for that gun), and Carol's threatening kids and stealing weapons from the community armory.

Yeesh. lol


----------



## Gracie

Carol rocks, lol. Nosey brat.
The whole group of those people are CLUELESS. Just no idea at all about what their world is now. None.

Rick and Clan have been out of it too long. They are all too wild now.


----------



## Gracie

Ha. I was right. Sasha just let 'er rip. Tell 'em, Sasha! Idiots. Babies. Clueless.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> So...thinking back...what's with the W on that walkers head? I remembered cuz of the A stamp that kid used on Ricks hand.
> W stands for another community maybe?



Yea. That was a bit odd. I'm sure we'll find out what was up with it in a couple of weeks though. lol


----------



## Gracie

On Talking Dead, they are talking about Rick touching his gun while looking at Jesse and her hubby walking down the street. I don't see whats so creepy about it. I don't trust Doc either. And he was maybe touching it to remind himself that he has a weapon in case its needed.


----------



## Gracie

Oh good!! Horse was not afraid. The walker dude nearest Buttons head and in all scenes was his trainer....and he trained with the horse in full walker get up. Buttons thought all those people AND his trainer was gonna give him a rub down, lol.


----------



## Gracie

And...they said the same things on Talking Dead that I did earlier before it came on. Ricks Clan are stray dogs, wild, and invited to a cocktail party and need to be trained to not pee on the floor, lol.

The Clan is wild now. And most think Rick is planning on taking the place over.


----------



## Gracie

Deanna is clueless. She should have had a meeting outside in a parklike setting. They would have felt more comfy that way. Which proves none of them know diddly squat what its REALLY like out there on the other side of that wall.


----------



## Gracie

Interesting. That W? Could be an upside down M. For Morgan? Or for Walt?


----------



## Montrovant

The horse got itself trapped in a V made by fencing.  That's the reason the walkers would be able to get it, I imagine.

I have no idea how tough it would be to tear through a horse's skin with teeth and fingers, but the walkers have never been treated very realistically (if that can make sense in describing the undead lol).  

While I liked the scene with Carol, I don't think it would work.  That kid would either tell his mother anyway, or he would act so frightened any time he was around Carol it would surely arouse suspicion.  It was fun to watch, though!

The idea that Alexandria has had problems with another community is certainly looking good.  That W in the walker head surely seems to point in that direction.

Sasha looks to have something like PTSD.  That only makes sense; I'd imagine that a lot of the group would have some problems adjusting to a place with a pre-apocalypse feel.  They've all been through such horror, and learned to live in the outside world.  Trying to live in a place that's close to the old world would have to be a huge shock to the system.

I think it's at least possible that Alexandria is exactly what they claim it is; a community which has survived thanks to the lucky circumstance of having an engineer available to build sturdy walls in the early days.  Rick and co. will move forward with plans to take over.  Then either they end up living with guilt about the damage they cause, or before they complete the takeover the other group shows itself, or the rest of the group find out about Rick's plan and it leads to division within the main group.


----------



## Gracie

That kid is gonna tell his mom. Eventually. I'll bet ya 2 cookies and a handful of pretty flowers.


----------



## Politico

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...thinking back...what's with the W on that walkers head? I remembered cuz of the A stamp that kid used on Ricks hand.
> W stands for another community maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. That was a bit odd. I'm sure we'll find out what was up with it in a couple of weeks though. lol
Click to expand...

Maybe after they devote the rest of the season to their 'acclamation' before Rick goes all raider on the town and ends up back on the street with nothing to show for it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I wanted to talk about Carol threatening that little boy!!!    I have to say, I did NOT see that coming, especially from Carol.  I suppose she had to do what she had to do to make sure he didn't rat her out, but wow!  Some of the things she said to that kid and the way she got all up in his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best and tenses scene of the episode. Carol is capable of anything and I was frightened she was going to do something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then she says, but if you don't there will be lots of cookies.  Lol.
> 
> Also, the part where the zombies took down and killed a healthy horse.  Lol.  No way.  Their teeth would never be able to penetrate a horse's hide.    That horse would have kicked the crap out of all of them and run away, I'm sure.  So, yeah, that was kind of silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I didn't think it was dumb and I understand why they had it, but it was bullshit. That horse would have run them over the minute they got close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a horse brush?    No way would those rotten zombie teeth be able to penetrate the horse's hide.  There's just no way without a LOT of work.  Their teeth would have broken off first, I'm sure.
Click to expand...


Ummm...you're obsessing about realism in a show about zombies?  lol, focus...


----------



## ChrisL

NYcarbineer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I wanted to talk about Carol threatening that little boy!!!    I have to say, I did NOT see that coming, especially from Carol.  I suppose she had to do what she had to do to make sure he didn't rat her out, but wow!  Some of the things she said to that kid and the way she got all up in his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best and tenses scene of the episode. Carol is capable of anything and I was frightened she was going to do something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then she says, but if you don't there will be lots of cookies.  Lol.
> 
> Also, the part where the zombies took down and killed a healthy horse.  Lol.  No way.  Their teeth would never be able to penetrate a horse's hide.    That horse would have kicked the crap out of all of them and run away, I'm sure.  So, yeah, that was kind of silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I didn't think it was dumb and I understand why they had it, but it was bullshit. That horse would have run them over the minute they got close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a horse brush?    No way would those rotten zombie teeth be able to penetrate the horse's hide.  There's just no way without a LOT of work.  Their teeth would have broken off first, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm...you're obsessing about realism in a show about zombies?  lol, focus...
Click to expand...


Of course not, but that was just really, really stupid.  They should have left that part off or something.  Zombies would never be able to catch up to a horse.  Beyond stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a horse brush?   No way would those rotten zombie teeth be able to penetrate the horse's hide.  There's just no way without a LOT of work.  Their teeth would have broken off first, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, those zombies are not nearly fast enough to even hope to come near a horse!  That was really stupid, IMO.  I was like  really?  The zombies can take down a completely healthy horse?  Don't think so . . . Lol.  Now our resident complainer can jump in at any time and diss the writers.  It's totally called for on this occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. It would've taken way, *way* more zombies than what they showed. A healthy horse could simply shake them all off.
Click to expand...


They would have never even gotten close to the horse.  The horse could have smelled them coming for miles and people (especially decrepit zombies) are much slower than a horse.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Interesting. That W? Could be an upside down M. For Morgan? Or for Walt?



I highly doubt that.


----------



## Gracie

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. That W? Could be an upside down M. For Morgan? Or for Walt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that.
Click to expand...

Just repeating what the host on Talking Dead said.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> And...they said the same things on Talking Dead that I did earlier before it came on. Ricks Clan are stray dogs, wild, and invited to a cocktail party and need to be trained to not pee on the floor, lol.
> 
> The Clan is wild now. And most think Rick is planning on taking the place over.


I don't think he will take it by force, but by a vote of confidence from the residents.


----------



## Gracie

I hope it doesn't turn into a soap opera if they plan to stay there.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> That kid is gonna tell his mom. Eventually. I'll bet ya 2 cookies and a handful of pretty flowers.



Yes but not until later on.


----------



## Gracie

I miss Hershel. And whatshisface..with the camper. 
I might start from season 1 just for funzies once this season is over...in 3 weeks I think.


----------



## Gracie

They shoulda kept the horse in the show.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. That W? Could be an upside down M. For Morgan? Or for Walt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just repeating what the host on Talking Dead said.
Click to expand...


They showed it as a 'W' but when Rick, Carol and  Daryl were walking away the camera panned down and showed it as an 'M'.  I think Morgan did that.  They tease once in awhile about him but then . . . nothing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

All in all another boring episode...they are dragging this out.
Couple thoughts.........
1) Darrell recruiting? Or an attempt to get rid of him? 
2) The "W"...obviously stands for someone, but who? 
3) The husband....another weenie. There are more people somewhere.
4) The fence...they didn't build it. That fence would take heavy equipment. Where is it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

One more thing...someone said the horse killing was sloppy writing...I agree.
That was stupid. And another waste of 7-8 minutes of the show for no reason. This dragging storyline is getting old.


----------



## Caroljo

Gracie said:


> They shoulda kept the horse in the show.


 I was hoping Daryl would catch it and take it back.  I think it would have been good for him too...he's having a really hard time with this place, you can see it in his face.  Maybe he's being the only smart one....


----------



## Caroljo

Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Caroljo said:


> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?



Hmmm.....great point. I forgot about that.
Well, I think everyone agrees that all is not as it seems, and there are definitely missing people.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Caroljo said:


> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?



Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?


----------



## Zoom-boing

I loved the last two episodes.  Change of pace from the 'outside' surviving, fun watching them hunker down and not really fit in but trying, and you know something is going to happen at A.  It's surreal, the whole thing.  Those fences ... either machines were used (doubtful, where are they) or the fences were already there, no way people could put them up.  Or could they?

Daryl is socially inept, no confidence in himself in that area, very awkward.  When Aaron showed him the bike and all ... Daryl seemed genuinely appreciative of it.  One of the few times I've seen him emote.  Why in the world they'd want Daryl to recruit is beyond me, seeing as he's not a people person.  Makes no sense.  Something is up.

Is TWD just going to continue with the group going from seemingly safe place to seemingly safe place?  This is making for a rut to be in.


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
Click to expand...


I don't remember seeing any little ones at the party.


----------



## Caroljo

Zoom-boing said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
Click to expand...

 
The giggling we heard before they went in sounded like 'little' kids, like they were running around playing and laughing.  I don't think I've seen any little ones...I'm thinking aroud 4 to 7 yr old range.


----------



## Gracie

I liked them more when they were roughing it. Even the prison was better than Alexandria. All we need now is organ music and it WILL be a soap opera.

And those sounds rick was hearing of children playing? That was a recording of a school yard during recess of the time BEFORE. Betcha.

You KNOW something is wrong with that place.


----------



## Gracie

I think its a setup of some kind. I mean, who leaves their weapons in a room with windows? And just a latch? Come on.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ChrisL said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing any little ones at the party.
Click to expand...




Caroljo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The giggling we heard before they went in sounded like 'little' kids, like they were running around playing and laughing.  I don't think I've seen any little ones...I'm thinking aroud 4 to 7 yr old range.
Click to expand...


Ha, I was super tired Sunday night.  Maybe I'm just thinking of the babby Judith and the cookie kid.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> I liked them more when they were roughing it. Even the prison was better than Alexandria. All we need now is organ music and it WILL be a soap opera.
> 
> And those sounds rick was hearing of children playing? That was a recording of a school yard during recess of the time BEFORE. Betcha.
> 
> You KNOW something is wrong with that place.



That's just it ... the soap opera feel makes it even more clear that something is coming down the pike.  

Yeah, when I first heard the kids laughing I thought it was a recording too. 

What was up with the red 'A' they stamped on the party people's hands?  Some kind of acceptance (well, the premise of some kind of acceptance)?  But Rick was acting weird afterward .... did they put some kind of drug or something in the ink?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Creepy Carol creeping on cookie kid was my fav scene.  Love her!  Daryl emoting was a close second.


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> Creepy Carol creeping on cookie kid was my fav scene.  Love her!  Daryl emoting was a close second.



I guess threatening him was better than the alternative.


----------



## Gracie

Zoom-boing said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked them more when they were roughing it. Even the prison was better than Alexandria. All we need now is organ music and it WILL be a soap opera.
> 
> And those sounds rick was hearing of children playing? That was a recording of a school yard during recess of the time BEFORE. Betcha.
> 
> You KNOW something is wrong with that place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it ... the soap opera feel makes it even more clear that something is coming down the pike.
> 
> Yeah, when I first heard the kids laughing I thought it was a recording too.
> 
> What was up with the red 'A' they stamped on the party people's hands?  Some kind of acceptance (well, the premise of some kind of acceptance)?  But Rick was acting weird afterward .... did they put some kind of drug or something in the ink?
Click to expand...

The A stood for Alexandria. I don't think there were drugs in the ink. I think they are just totally clueless...with a few snakes in their midst due to that cluelessness from the majority. Something is up, and we will get to find out in about 3 weeks. Meanwhile..after Terminus...I don't know how they stepped in that place and willingly handed over their guns. No way would I have done that. Nope. "You want us? Ok. But we keep our weapons" is what I woulda said.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Norman Reedus gave an interview (didn't read it because I didn't want to accidentally stumble upon any spoilers) and when asked about this season's finale he said "The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Will Make You Cry, Scream at Television"

The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Will Make You Cry Scream at Television The Walking Dead Wetpaint


----------



## Gracie

Zoom-boing said:


> Norman Reedus gave an interview (didn't read it because I didn't want to accidentally stumble upon any spoilers) and when asked about this season's finale he said "The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Will Make You Cry, Scream at Television"
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Will Make You Cry Scream at Television The Walking Dead Wetpaint


They better not kill off Daryl. Creepy Carol, I wouldn't mind as much any more. But Daryl and Rick are the ones that hold me to this show. Michonne, too.

I wish Sasha, before she is killed off, takes Carrrrl's hat and shoots the fuck out of it like she did those pics. Carrrrl being inside the hat would be ok too.


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> Norman Reedus gave an interview (didn't read it because I didn't want to accidentally stumble upon any spoilers) and when asked about this season's finale he said "The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Will Make You Cry, Scream at Television"
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Will Make You Cry Scream at Television The Walking Dead Wetpaint



Uh-oh.  I wonder who's going die?


----------



## Caroljo

Zoom-boing said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing any little ones at the party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The giggling we heard before they went in sounded like 'little' kids, like they were running around playing and laughing.  I don't think I've seen any little ones...I'm thinking aroud 4 to 7 yr old range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, I was super tired Sunday night.  Maybe I'm just thinking of the babby Judith and the cookie kid.
Click to expand...


After talking with my daughter about this....we wonder if Rick just THOUGHT he heard children playing???  Because nothing indicated that Michone heard the same thing even though she sat next to him in the car.  Maybe he hoped enough for this to be a good thing that his mind went with kids having fun, something he wants his daughter to grow up and know about.  Eh....sometimes we get into these things too deep....


----------



## Montrovant

Caroljo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing any little ones at the party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The giggling we heard before they went in sounded like 'little' kids, like they were running around playing and laughing.  I don't think I've seen any little ones...I'm thinking aroud 4 to 7 yr old range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, I was super tired Sunday night.  Maybe I'm just thinking of the babby Judith and the cookie kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After talking with my daughter about this....we wonder if Rick just THOUGHT he heard children playing???  Because nothing indicated that Michone heard the same thing even though she sat next to him in the car.  Maybe he hoped enough for this to be a good thing that his mind went with kids having fun, something he wants his daughter to grow up and know about.  Eh....sometimes we get into these things too deep....
Click to expand...


That's the theory I'm operating under at the moment.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Caroljo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing any little ones at the party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone already brought this up....I haven't read ALL the posts to catch up.  But when they first got to Alexandria and were out side yet....remember hearing little children laughing like they were just over the wall playing?  I think that's what got Rick to relax a LITTLE before going inside.  But once inside, I haven't seen any little children.  Just the teenagers.  Or maybe he was just imagining it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there is the little boy that Carol creeped all over if he told.   There were some kids at the party, weren't there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The giggling we heard before they went in sounded like 'little' kids, like they were running around playing and laughing.  I don't think I've seen any little ones...I'm thinking aroud 4 to 7 yr old range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, I was super tired Sunday night.  Maybe I'm just thinking of the babby Judith and the cookie kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After talking with my daughter about this....we wonder if Rick just THOUGHT he heard children playing???  Because nothing indicated that Michone heard the same thing even though she sat next to him in the car.  Maybe he hoped enough for this to be a good thing that his mind went with kids having fun, something he wants his daughter to grow up and know about.  Eh....sometimes we get into these things too deep....
Click to expand...


Could be, he seemed 'off' at the end of the episode as well.


----------



## GHook93

Someone please kill Father Gabriel! I hate this guy more than Dale.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Someone please kill Father Gabriel! I hate this guy more than Dale.



What a useless traitor he is!!!


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity 

OMG, Noah!!!    You must be sad about that.  He was your favorite character!


----------



## Gracie

I have hated father gabriel since day one. Pussy, chickenshit, wimpy, disgusting, betrayer, coward, whiney.


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> Someone please kill Father Gabriel! I hate this guy more than Dale.


Looks like he will fit right in in this town.


----------



## Gracie

Can't say I am sorry to see Noah go. He didn't do much of anything. I would have preferred Eugene since he is a lump. Or better yet....father gabriel. Or tara. 

Aiden is dead too. Wonder how Deanna is gonna handle that. And they are all a bunch of cowards, it looks like. Leaving their own to die and run like Eugene tends to do..except this time he actually grew a pair.


----------



## Politico

And again. How is it these guys can go to the top of a mountain in a hurricane and every walker in the tri state area heads to that spot? That shit is old.


----------



## Gracie

Politico said:


> And again. How is it these guys can go to the top of a mountain in a hurricane and every walker in the tri state area heads to that spot? That shit is old.


I wondered about how so many walkers are not just bones by now but then remembered that ALL are infected. So those that survived, then die of a heart attack or something..they turn into walkers. So it is a none stop "feeding" of the virus on all living humans. Which makes me wonder..are there zombie dogs? Cats? And what about walkers in the ocean or in lakes that fell off boats and drowned. They rot and just keep wandering the depths until their skin and organs rot while feeding on fish? I wondered about that when they fell in that basement and that water logged rotten walker got tyrese. Shouldn't they have been rotted to nothing by then? Kinda hard to bite when there are no jaw muscles.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity
> 
> OMG, Noah!!!    You must be sad about that.  He was your favorite character!



I think Noah got a bad rep from the beginning, but I liked his character. Sad to see him go.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I have hated father gabriel since day one. Pussy, chickenshit, wimpy, disgusting, betrayer, coward, whiney.



I wonder of the show screwed up his character like Dales, anyone who read the comic know? From my understanding Dale from the comics was a much more likeable character. In the show he sucked and most were glad to see him go.

I wonder if Father Gabriel is the same way? There hasn't been one episode that he has been in where I thought I like this guy!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity
> 
> OMG, Noah!!!    You must be sad about that.  He was your favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Noah got a bad rep from the beginning, but I liked his character. Sad to see him go.
Click to expand...


Especially like that.  I was wondering why they didn't at least shoot that other guy who got eaten . . . as well as Noah.  That would have been the "humane" thing to do, I think.  I was kind of horrified how they just took off and left the other guy to get eaten.  

Lol.  I have to close my eyes and block my ears during those moments.  I know it's just a TV show, but still . . . .


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I stopped watching after Rick punched the new guy in the face three weeks ago.  Best thing for the human race would be an asteroid strike to kill off all the "Survivors"


----------



## NLT

CrusaderFrank said:


> I stopped watching after Rick punched the new guy in the face three weeks ago.  Best thing for the human race would be an asteroid strike to kill off all the "Survivors"


BOO!The WD will continue for EVAH!!!!!!


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Can't say I am sorry to see Noah go. He didn't do much of anything. I would have preferred Eugene since he is a lump. Or better yet....father gabriel. Or tara.


Actually Eugene is showing his worth. I think Tara gets iced this season. I hope Father Gabriel gets banished. Hopefully he is the baseball bat victim!



Gracie said:


> Aiden is dead too. Wonder how Deanna is gonna handle that


. 
My guess is she will be upset, but not try to oust Rick's group. 



Gracie said:


> And they are all a bunch of cowards, it looks like. Leaving their own to die and run like Eugene tends to do..except this time he actually grew a pair


Yep I caught that also. Cowards, useless in a fight, ill prepared for to protect Alexandria, short-sighted and way way to trusting. 

Twice in one episode, the Alexandria cowards decided to run then try to free their own!

I think Father Gabe's plan to oust Rick's group will backfire. First, I believe Deanna already views Rick's group as essential to their security. Second, I think Aaron will fully support them. Third, the town's people will be too afraid to go against Rick's clan. Fourth, even if they wanted to go against Rick's group, they wouldn't be able to out muscle them, even with superior numbers. 

I like the Alexandria plot. It's ending the season on a high note.

Very strange season and I don't know what to make of it. It started off on a bang with escaping and exterminating the Termites. Then it sucked balls with the introduction of Father Gabriel and the lame hospital plot. However, the season is seeming to remedy itself with the Alexandria plotline!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have hated father gabriel since day one. Pussy, chickenshit, wimpy, disgusting, betrayer, coward, whiney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder of the show screwed up his character like Dales, anyone who read the comic know? From my understanding Dale from the comics was a much more likeable character. In the show he sucked and most were glad to see him go.
> 
> I wonder if Father Gabriel is the same way? There hasn't been one episode that he has been in where I thought I like this guy!
Click to expand...


OH man, now there is one guy I would like to see be eaten by zombies.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> I stopped watching after Rick punched the new guy in the face three weeks ago.  Best thing for the human race would be an asteroid strike to kill off all the "Survivors"



No way.  I love this show.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity
> 
> OMG, Noah!!!    You must be sad about that.  He was your favorite character!


 
I thought he would be around at least until next season!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Someone please kill Father Gabriel! I hate this guy more than Dale.


 
I'm with you, I hope Rick takes him out.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Alexandria people seem to have a every man for himself type attitude when shit hits the fan, Father Gabriel does seem to fit right in there. I see a split happening this season, and a few more bodies being dropped, Carol and Rick will take over Alexandria.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity
> 
> OMG, Noah!!!    You must be sad about that.  He was your favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he would be around at least until next season!
Click to expand...


I had him as my fore-sure death. I think Tara might not get iced now. I think, wishful thinking, that Father Gabe gets his head bashed in, in lieu of Glen!


----------



## High_Gravity

Will Deana try to banish the group?


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again. How is it these guys can go to the top of a mountain in a hurricane and every walker in the tri state area heads to that spot? That shit is old.
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered about how so many walkers are not just bones by now but then remembered that ALL are infected. So those that survived, then die of a heart attack or something..they turn into walkers. So it is a none stop "feeding" of the virus on all living humans. Which makes me wonder..are there zombie dogs? Cats? And what about walkers in the ocean or in lakes that fell off boats and drowned. They rot and just keep wandering the depths until their skin and organs rot while feeding on fish? I wondered about that when they fell in that basement and that water logged rotten walker got tyrese. Shouldn't they have been rotted to nothing by then? Kinda hard to bite when there are no jaw muscles.
Click to expand...


How long does it take a human body to rot away to bones?  This hasn't been going on THAT long.  

Not to mention, there could be any number of reasons that walkers don't decay at the same rate as the average body.  It's always been kind of a 'suspend all disbelief' situation with the zombies.  I get it, though; I still get annoyed at how easily everyone in the show can shove any convenient object through a human skull.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity
> 
> OMG, Noah!!!    You must be sad about that.  He was your favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Noah got a bad rep from the beginning, but I liked his character. Sad to see him go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially like that.  I was wondering why they didn't at least shoot that other guy who got eaten . . . as well as Noah.  That would have been the "humane" thing to do, I think.  I was kind of horrified how they just took off and left the other guy to get eaten.
> 
> Lol.  I have to close my eyes and block my ears during those moments.  I know it's just a TV show, but still . . . .
Click to expand...


I agree with the Deanna's son.  They should have put a quick bullet in his head.  With Noah, Glen ran out of ammo before they got stuck in the revolving doors.


----------



## Gracie

Looks like a clear path for Rick to hook up with Jessie now since her husband is a bully and beats her and her sons.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Will Deana try to banish the group?



I think she will hint toward it, but I don't think it will happen. The Rick's group is too important to the security of the community


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Looks like a clear path for Rick to hook up with Jessie now since her husband is a bully and beats her and her sons.


Carl looks like he has a clear path to hook up with the distant girl


----------



## High_Gravity

Will all the members of the group go along with Rick if he wants to kill Jessies husband and essentially take over Alexandria? Daryl has gotten close with Aaron and is acclimating there and we already know Father Gabriel is a turncoat, who can Rick count on if he wants to make a move? I know Carol for sure but who else? Glen? Maggie? Sasha is a possibility, Abraham?


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> Will all the members of the group go along with Rick if he wants to kill Jessies husband and essentially take over Alexandria? Daryl has gotten close with Aaron and is acclimating there and we already know Father Gabriel is a turncoat, who can Rick count on if he wants to make a move? I know Carol for sure but who else? Glen? Maggie? Sasha is a possibility, Abraham?



I'm starting to think the takeover will be from inside, rather than outside.  In other words, they will take over by assuming leadership positions rather than with force of arms.  It may lead to group conflict if Rick does try to do it with force; then again, the whole thing could be an elaborate hoax by the group to insinuate some of them into authority positions.


----------



## Gracie

Alexandria folks are idiots. Naive. Cowardly. Leave their own behind when cornered. No loyalty to each other at all. Typical government mentality. Rick will take over but I think it won't be by force. Once Deanna knows Aidan died and the cowardly way he was left there by his own guys...pretty sure she will see the proverbial light.
I think all the group will go along with Rick no matter what he does...to a certain extent.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I'm surprised nobody has brought up what Carol said to Rick about killing Pete.  I'm interested to see where that goes.  The clues seem to point to Pete abusing his wife and son, but I'm wondering if there is going to be a twist thrown in there, such as, perhaps Pete is not the one who is doing the abusing.


----------



## Gracie

Carol knows her fair share of ass beatings by drunken low lifes. Her hubby did it to her, too. I THOUGHT I heard Jessie saying in the background, behind the door, when carol went to the house and asked to speak first to sam, then to Jessie and Mr Asshole being obnoxious...a voice saying "stop" or "don't".

Dude is a nutbar even though a doctor. He will get his. Guaranteed. If not by Rick, then by Carol. Maybe even sam if she gives the kid a gun like he asked.


----------



## Gracie

Carrrrrrrrrrrrrrl is getting all grown up. Hope he dumps the hat now that he is looking at girls cuz it sure makes him look stupid.


----------



## Politico

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Deana try to banish the group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will hint toward it, but I don't think it will happen. The Rick's group is too important to the security of the community
Click to expand...


Rick's group is about to go all raider on the community. Security is not their concern.


----------



## GHook93

Politico said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Deana try to banish the group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will hint toward it, but I don't think it will happen. The Rick's group is too important to the security of the community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick's group is about to go all raider on the community. Security is not their concern.
Click to expand...


I don't think so. They might look to take a larger leadership role.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Poor Noah.  Poor Glenn for having to see poor Noah.  Ewwww.

Was really hoping he'd be around longer.  I'm really, really hoping they don't off Glenn.


----------



## ChrisL

All I know, is that I hope that preacher gets eaten real soon.    He can't be gone soon enough for my liking.  Lol.  What a POS traitor he is, turning on the group who saved his pathetic life.  Not to mention, he is pretty much useless.


----------



## Politico

GHook93 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Deana try to banish the group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will hint toward it, but I don't think it will happen. The Rick's group is too important to the security of the community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick's group is about to go all raider on the community. Security is not their concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. They might look to take a larger leadership role.
Click to expand...

To quote Guy from Galaxy Quest. "Didn't you guys ever watch the show?"


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> All I know, is that I hope that preacher gets eaten real soon.    He can't be gone soon enough for my liking.  Lol.  What a POS traitor he is, turning on the group who saved his pathetic life.  Not to mention, he is pretty much useless.


 
I agree, hopefully he gets merked either this coming episode or the next one.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know, is that I hope that preacher gets eaten real soon.    He can't be gone soon enough for my liking.  Lol.  What a POS traitor he is, turning on the group who saved his pathetic life.  Not to mention, he is pretty much useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, hopefully he gets merked either this coming episode or the next one.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but since we want him to, he probably won't.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know, is that I hope that preacher gets eaten real soon.    He can't be gone soon enough for my liking.  Lol.  What a POS traitor he is, turning on the group who saved his pathetic life.  Not to mention, he is pretty much useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, hopefully he gets merked either this coming episode or the next one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but since we want him to, he probably won't.
Click to expand...

 
Thats how it goes, watch him make it to next season smh


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Well... Gheez. Looks like Alexandria's not so perfect after all. lol

If their general M.O. is "abandon people at the first sign of trouble," it's no wonder that they're in such desperate need of fresh bodies to keep things running. 

Apart from that, Gabriel needs to die - *BADLY*. I would've killed that Nicholas prick with my bare hands if I were Glen.

I was happy to see Eugene finally step up, however. He's not as much of a coward as he thinks. He simply lacks confidence.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

It also absolutely sucks that they killed off Noah just as he was getting likable.

Stop killing off all the good characters and leaving the assholes, damnit!


----------



## Politico

Sgt_Gath said:


> Well... Gheez. Looks like Alexandria's not so perfect after all. lol
> 
> *If their general M.O. is "abandon people at the first sign of trouble," it's no wonder that they're in such desperate need of fresh bodies to keep things running. *
> 
> Apart from that, Gabriel needs to die - *BADLY*. I would've killed that Nicholas prick with my bare hands if I were Glen.
> 
> I was happy to see Eugene finally step up, however. He's not as much of a coward as he thinks. He simply lacks confidence.


No that is just the MO of the Millennial wannabe 'tough guys'. As it typically is I assure you the mother has no idea what has been going on.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm surprised nobody has brought up what Carol said to Rick about killing Pete.  I'm interested to see where that goes.  The clues seem to point to Pete abusing his wife and son, but I'm wondering if there is going to be a twist thrown in there, such as, perhaps Pete is not the one who is doing the abusing.



Yea... It *was* his mother's statue that he destroyed after all, not anything of that his father would care about.


lol


----------



## Gracie

I don't like that kid. At all. I didn't see any dogs or cats in Alexandria. The kid probably tortured them all in his basement.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Yikes! Poor Rick.

He's right, of course. He simply did a piss poor job of making his case. He lost perspective, due to his personal feelings for the woman in question.

What he *should* have done was suggest to Deanna that they lock the surgeon in a drunk tank for a few weeks, so he could detox. They could then pair that measure with a trial separation.

After all, Deanna's primary concern was that they have a surgeon. Is there any particular reason he should be a drunk?

He also should have taken some back-up (or, at the very least, a night stick, or some mace) with him unless things got physical, so the confrontation wouldn't get out of hand.

But nope! He had to turn it into a chest-thumping "Alpha Male" pissing match over the pretty blonde girl instead, and then follow it up by pointing a gun at everyone while ranting like a crazed homeless man.

Smooth move, Ex-lax.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?

If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?



I'm wondering the same, and what about the marks on their foreheads.  Weird.  Maybe that's what they do to people who "misbehave."


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sgt_Gath said:


> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?



On the preview for next week it looked like there was a flash of Morgan (that's who you're thinking of from season one) standing in a doorway or something.  I think he's behind the "W" walkers and that maybe he's gone off the deep end.


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the preview for next week it looked like there was a flash of Morgan (that's who you're thinking of from season one) standing in a doorway or something.  I think he's behind the "W" walkers and that maybe he's gone off the deep end.
Click to expand...


Well, Darryl and what's his name gay dude saw that fire off in the distance tonight.  I was thinking that was Morgan.  It's only a matter of time before he catches up with the group now that they're no longer on the move.


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the preview for next week it looked like there was a flash of Morgan (that's who you're thinking of from season one) standing in a doorway or something.  I think he's behind the "W" walkers and that maybe he's gone off the deep end.
Click to expand...


I was thinking that it was someone from the town because Morgan has been following the group.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ChrisL said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the preview for next week it looked like there was a flash of Morgan (that's who you're thinking of from season one) standing in a doorway or something.  I think he's behind the "W" walkers and that maybe he's gone off the deep end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it was someone from the town because Morgan has been following the group.
Click to expand...


I thought I saw a quick pic of a baldish black guy and figured it was Morgan.  Don't know though . . . .


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the preview for next week it looked like there was a flash of Morgan (that's who you're thinking of from season one) standing in a doorway or something.  I think he's behind the "W" walkers and that maybe he's gone off the deep end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it was someone from the town because Morgan has been following the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a quick pic of a baldish black guy and figured it was Morgan.  Don't know though . . . .
Click to expand...


Well, anything is possible I suppose.  I still suspect it's someone from the town though.  It was kind of a boring episode tonight except for the fight with Rick and the blonde lady's husband.  

I think Rick should have minded his business for the time being.  He doesn't know these people well enough to start getting involved in their personal relationships and it makes him look kind of nuts, like Gath noted.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the preview for next week it looked like there was a flash of Morgan (that's who you're thinking of from season one) standing in a doorway or something.  I think he's behind the "W" walkers and that maybe he's gone off the deep end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it was someone from the town because Morgan has been following the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a quick pic of a baldish black guy and figured it was Morgan.  Don't know though . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, anything is possible I suppose.  I still suspect it's someone from the town though.  It was kind of a boring episode tonight except for the fight with Rick and the blonde lady's husband.
> 
> I think Rick should have minded his business for the time being.  He doesn't know these people well enough to start getting involved in their personal relationships and it makes him look kind of nuts, like Gath noted.
Click to expand...


Well, I think he was right to try and do _something_.

He just went about it in *completely *the wrong way.

He wasn't acting like a cop. He was acting like some sex crazed uber-macho lunatic.

He also shouldn't have openly defied Deanna.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the preview for next week it looked like there was a flash of Morgan (that's who you're thinking of from season one) standing in a doorway or something.  I think he's behind the "W" walkers and that maybe he's gone off the deep end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it was someone from the town because Morgan has been following the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a quick pic of a baldish black guy and figured it was Morgan.  Don't know though . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, anything is possible I suppose.  I still suspect it's someone from the town though.  It was kind of a boring episode tonight except for the fight with Rick and the blonde lady's husband.
> 
> I think Rick should have minded his business for the time being.  He doesn't know these people well enough to start getting involved in their personal relationships and it makes him look kind of nuts, like Gath noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think he was right to try and do _something_.
> 
> He just went about it in *completely *the wrong way.
> 
> He wasn't acting like a cop. He was acting like some sex crazed uber-macho lunatic.
> 
> He also shouldn't have openly defied Deanna.
Click to expand...


I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.


----------



## Gracie

W is M. For Morgan.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the preview for next week it looked like there was a flash of Morgan (that's who you're thinking of from season one) standing in a doorway or something.  I think he's behind the "W" walkers and that maybe he's gone off the deep end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it was someone from the town because Morgan has been following the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a quick pic of a baldish black guy and figured it was Morgan.  Don't know though . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, anything is possible I suppose.  I still suspect it's someone from the town though.  It was kind of a boring episode tonight except for the fight with Rick and the blonde lady's husband.
> 
> I think Rick should have minded his business for the time being.  He doesn't know these people well enough to start getting involved in their personal relationships and it makes him look kind of nuts, like Gath noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think he was right to try and do _something_.
> 
> He just went about it in *completely *the wrong way.
> 
> He wasn't acting like a cop. He was acting like some sex crazed uber-macho lunatic.
> 
> He also shouldn't have openly defied Deanna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
Click to expand...


Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.

That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business." 

I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it was someone from the town because Morgan has been following the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a quick pic of a baldish black guy and figured it was Morgan.  Don't know though . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, anything is possible I suppose.  I still suspect it's someone from the town though.  It was kind of a boring episode tonight except for the fight with Rick and the blonde lady's husband.
> 
> I think Rick should have minded his business for the time being.  He doesn't know these people well enough to start getting involved in their personal relationships and it makes him look kind of nuts, like Gath noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think he was right to try and do _something_.
> 
> He just went about it in *completely *the wrong way.
> 
> He wasn't acting like a cop. He was acting like some sex crazed uber-macho lunatic.
> 
> He also shouldn't have openly defied Deanna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
Click to expand...


Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.


----------



## Gracie

Its over here. Now I can give opinions. I lay ALL this on Carol. Meanwhile....I have NO clue what michonne is doing. Wrong move. Rick is almost completely wackadoodle now, but he is right most of the time. If Michonne is going to be head honcho now...I might lose interest in this show. Rick is this show. nobody else.


----------



## Montrovant

Clearly Rick is suffering from something like PTSD just as Sasha is.  They can't cope with the relative safety of Alexandria.

On the other hand, Michonne has been acting like a bitch for a while now.  If she seemed like she could be the leader, it might not be so bad......but I just don't see it.  Hopefully she's just trying to take Rick down a notch and not going all in on the soft Alexandria life.  Especially not right after one of those Alexandria residents just got one of the group killed and nearly another.  Crazy as Rick is right now, the people in the town ARE a bunch of fuckwits when it comes to the outside world.

I got the feeling Deanna wants to blame the group for her son's death, despite knowing it was her own resident that was at fault.  

I think the conflict in the town is going to boil for a bit, then as it's starting to explode, whoever it is outside that's killing people and marking zombies will attack, forcing everyone to work together (and killing a few characters off in the process).


----------



## Gracie

Blaming the group by Deanna..you can thank that dickless wimp Gabriel.


----------



## ChrisL

What about that other guy from the town who lied about Glen?  What an asshole.  I hope he gets eaten too.


----------



## Gracie

So, is whatsherface going to tell the group what gabriel said to deanna? I can't wait for him to get tied to a tree and disemboweled. I hate him more than anyone on the show.

Carol is getting pretty creepy. What the fuck is her problem? If she has an issue with some dweeb beating his wife, why doesn't SHE kill his sorry ass? Why tell Rick to do it? Oh. Wait. I know. She just likes threatening little boys.


----------



## High_Gravity

So Rick is about to get banished and it looks like his own group is turning on him, Glen has no interest in the coup he wants to make Alexandria work, Michonne knocks him out, Darly is all buddy buddy with Aaaron and Abraham is head of construction, who does Rick really have as allies? Carol? maybe Sasha? wow what a bunch of ingrates, if any of them were in trouble like this Rick would be on their side with no questions asked. These guys are going to watch Rick get banished so they can keep their houses and cozy beds and showers!


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it the implication that those bodies they found were living people when that happened to them?
> 
> If so, WTH?! When did Marcus (was that his name?) get so vicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same, and what about the marks on their foreheads.  Weird.  Maybe that's what they do to people who "misbehave."
Click to expand...

 
Hmm good point.


----------



## Caroljo

I never thought of them banishing Rick....when Michone knocked him out, it surprised me at first...but that was probably the only way she knew she could get him to shut up.  He sounded like he was just about to go over the edge completely.  I think when we watch the last episode on Sunday we'll probably we really surprised at what happens!  I hate that we're already at the end again!!!

Oh....and I think the marks on the foreheads is a M not a W.  (Morgan).  But wasn't there also another reference to wolves???


----------



## High_Gravity

I don't think Rick should be banished, what did he really do? kick a wife beaters ass? if Alexandria goes that way I hope Ricks group speaks up for him, Rick would never let one of them be thrown out. If Deana tried to throw out Glen for what happened with her son Aiden Rick would be right in her face defending him.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think Rick is more loyal to the group than they are to him.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> I don't think Rick should be banished, what did he really do? kick a wife beaters ass? if Alexandria goes that way I hope Ricks group speaks up for him, Rick would never let one of them be thrown out. If Deana tried to throw out Glen for what happened with her son Aiden Rick would be right in her face defending him.



Well, Deanna seems to be kind of suspicious of her own people.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rick should be banished, what did he really do? kick a wife beaters ass? if Alexandria goes that way I hope Ricks group speaks up for him, Rick would never let one of them be thrown out. If Deana tried to throw out Glen for what happened with her son Aiden Rick would be right in her face defending him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Deanna seems to be kind of suspicious of her own people.
Click to expand...

 
That guy Nicholas is a wormy little prick, telling bold face lies about Glen and she knew Pete was beating his wife. Shes starting to remind me of Dawn the cop chick from Atlanta, she knows shes surrounded by bad and incompetent people and not doing dick about it. You would think she'd be happy Rick is here, he can take care of her problems for her!


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rick should be banished, what did he really do? kick a wife beaters ass? if Alexandria goes that way I hope Ricks group speaks up for him, Rick would never let one of them be thrown out. If Deana tried to throw out Glen for what happened with her son Aiden Rick would be right in her face defending him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Deanna seems to be kind of suspicious of her own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy Nicholas is a wormy little prick, telling bold face lies about Glen and she knew Pete was beating his wife. Shes starting to remind me of Dawn the cop chick from Atlanta, she knows shes surrounded by bad and incompetent people and not doing dick about it. You would think she'd be happy Rick is here, he can take care of her problems for her!
Click to expand...


Well, you know, that blonde woman (I still don't know her name - lol) could tell someone, leave him, any number of things.  If she stays with a person who beats her, that's on her.  Women aren't children, you know.  And with Rick barely knowing any of these people, I think he jumped the gun following her into her home and confronting her the way he did.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rick should be banished, what did he really do? kick a wife beaters ass? if Alexandria goes that way I hope Ricks group speaks up for him, Rick would never let one of them be thrown out. If Deana tried to throw out Glen for what happened with her son Aiden Rick would be right in her face defending him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Deanna seems to be kind of suspicious of her own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy Nicholas is a wormy little prick, telling bold face lies about Glen and she knew Pete was beating his wife. Shes starting to remind me of Dawn the cop chick from Atlanta, she knows shes surrounded by bad and incompetent people and not doing dick about it. You would think she'd be happy Rick is here, he can take care of her problems for her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you know, that blonde woman (I still don't know her name - lol) could tell someone, leave him, any number of things.  If she stays with a person who beats her, that's on her.  Women aren't children, you know.  And with Rick barely knowing any of these people, I think he jumped the gun following her into her home and confronting her the way he did.
Click to expand...

 
I agree, he escalated the situation going into the house.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a quick pic of a baldish black guy and figured it was Morgan.  Don't know though . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, anything is possible I suppose.  I still suspect it's someone from the town though.  It was kind of a boring episode tonight except for the fight with Rick and the blonde lady's husband.
> 
> I think Rick should have minded his business for the time being.  He doesn't know these people well enough to start getting involved in their personal relationships and it makes him look kind of nuts, like Gath noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think he was right to try and do _something_.
> 
> He just went about it in *completely *the wrong way.
> 
> He wasn't acting like a cop. He was acting like some sex crazed uber-macho lunatic.
> 
> He also shouldn't have openly defied Deanna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
Click to expand...


Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.

It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.  

In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, anything is possible I suppose.  I still suspect it's someone from the town though.  It was kind of a boring episode tonight except for the fight with Rick and the blonde lady's husband.
> 
> I think Rick should have minded his business for the time being.  He doesn't know these people well enough to start getting involved in their personal relationships and it makes him look kind of nuts, like Gath noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think he was right to try and do _something_.
> 
> He just went about it in *completely *the wrong way.
> 
> He wasn't acting like a cop. He was acting like some sex crazed uber-macho lunatic.
> 
> He also shouldn't have openly defied Deanna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
Click to expand...


Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.  

You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> So, is whatsherface going to tell the group what gabriel said to deanna? I can't wait for him to get tied to a tree and disemboweled. I hate him more than anyone on the show.
> 
> Carol is getting pretty creepy. What the fuck is her problem? If she has an issue with some dweeb beating his wife, why doesn't SHE kill his sorry ass? Why tell Rick to do it? Oh. Wait. I know. She just likes threatening little boys.



Carol has a cover to maintain.  It's also possible she'd want someone else to be involved because she knows she is too personally invested in the situation, having gone through abuse of her own.


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> I don't think Rick should be banished, what did he really do? kick a wife beaters ass? if Alexandria goes that way I hope Ricks group speaks up for him, Rick would never let one of them be thrown out. If Deana tried to throw out Glen for what happened with her son Aiden Rick would be right in her face defending him.



I don't think the group will suddenly accept Rick being banished.  I hope not, anyway; that would be pretty poor writing.


----------



## High_Gravity

Montrovant said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rick should be banished, what did he really do? kick a wife beaters ass? if Alexandria goes that way I hope Ricks group speaks up for him, Rick would never let one of them be thrown out. If Deana tried to throw out Glen for what happened with her son Aiden Rick would be right in her face defending him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the group will suddenly accept Rick being banished.  I hope not, anyway; that would be pretty poor writing.
Click to expand...

 
I hope your right but look what we have, Father Gabriel already turned on the group. Glen told Rick we are part of Alexandria now and wants to work out a solution, Daryl is buddy/buddy with Aaron doing the scouting, would he give that up to be banished with Rick, and give up that new bike? Abraham has a good gig going running the construction crew. Most of the group seems comfortable in Alexandria, will they jeapordize their comfort to stand behind Rick? we will see because I think Deana is going to want him gone next week and give the others a choice to stay or go with him.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think he was right to try and do _something_.
> 
> He just went about it in *completely *the wrong way.
> 
> He wasn't acting like a cop. He was acting like some sex crazed uber-macho lunatic.
> 
> He also shouldn't have openly defied Deanna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> *You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy*.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
Click to expand...

 
That is spot on.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sasha once told Rick - "your right even when your wrong"
I think that point is going to be made next week.
The person doing the killing and branding is going to come around.
Maybe the teen girl that Carl likes will get it right outside the fence where everyone can see. Or maybe he/they will somehow bust a part of the wall down - whatever it is...Rick and Darrel will save the day. It will end with who is left from the group walking away from Alexandria, and once again knowing Rick was right when he was wrong.


----------



## Gracie

If they don't back Rick up with Deanna wanting him out, then phooey on the lot of them. He wouldn't turn his back on any of them. Well, he did with Carol, but Carol is getting Creepy. And, she EARNED her place with them again.
Rick let his dick get hard over that idiot Jessie. Thinking with the wrong head, in fact. But, he is RIGHT. Those Alexandrians are so clueless, they are flat out dangerous. And, no loyalty to each other. I think that gal up in the bucket that socked the dude that wanted to leave her MIGHT wind up with Ricks group.


----------



## Gracie

Francine I think her name was. She better tell someone..Deanna, Reg, the others..EXACTLY what that coward wanted to do. LEAVE her. And those who let Adrian die that way instead of putting a bullet in his head so he wouldn't feel it. Couldn't do Noah though..no way to do it with that thick glass and having to hold the door. And whatsherface...Glens wife...is she going to tell the group what Gabriel The Pussy said about them?

Instead of putting rick out..I think ricks group should put the alexandrians out. Let them live out there for awhile and if they survive, THEN they can come back. Quid pro quo. First one out the door? Deanna and her clueless husband that lied about building that wall in 4 weeks "with help", then the cowards, followed by a wounded-so-he-can't-run Gabriel, and a twin wounded Pete but with his hands so he can't do surgery. Let them get a dose of whats out there.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think he was right to try and do _something_.
> 
> He just went about it in *completely *the wrong way.
> 
> He wasn't acting like a cop. He was acting like some sex crazed uber-macho lunatic.
> 
> He also shouldn't have openly defied Deanna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
Click to expand...


Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.

I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.

Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.

He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.

The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way. 

Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
Click to expand...


They didn't do anything about it because he is a surgeon.  In a post-apocalyptic zombie world, that's bound to be one of the most important skill sets a resident can have.  I understand the reasoning; he's too valuable to take the chance of his leaving or refusing to help when it's needed.  However, they certainly could and should have at least made some effort to intervene, even if it meant walking on eggshells trying to do it.

And you are absolutely right about Rick.


----------



## Gracie

A drunk surgeon isn't much use when his hands are shaking from not having a swig. Which means he would have to do doctoring sober. And when is he sober?

Bunch of fucking cowards. I'd take my chances without him.


----------



## Politico

I finally saw this episode and man did I call it. Rick managed to go all 'this is my town now bitches' before the finale.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Next weeks finale has to be the fall of Alexandria. 
The writers know that they would lose half the audience if TWD becomes a soap opera in la la land.
The entire basis of the show is about struggle/danger/death...not the normal human dramas. 
They just can't let this show turn into another "Lost" or "Falling Skies"...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
Click to expand...


He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Next weeks finale has to be the fall of Alexandria.
> The writers know that they would lose half the audience if TWD becomes a soap opera in la la land.
> The entire basis of the show is about struggle/danger/death...not the normal human dramas.
> They just can't let this show turn into another "Lost" or "Falling Skies"...



I'm pretty sure something is going to happen to ruin the "harmony" real soon.


----------



## Caroljo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sasha once told Rick - "your right even when your wrong"
> I think that point is going to be made next week.
> The person doing the killing and branding is going to come around.
> Maybe the teen girl that Carl likes will get it right outside the fence where everyone can see. Or maybe he/they will somehow bust a part of the wall down - whatever it is...Rick and Darrel will save the day. It will end with who is left from the group walking away from Alexandria, and once again knowing Rick was right when he was wrong.


 
Carol said the exact same thing to Rick when they first got to Alexandria, as they were about to walk in the gate.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
Click to expand...


Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol
Click to expand...


I disagree.  He had no evidence at all.  Nobody came out and said that he was beating her.  She had no marks on her, and he went into their home uninvited.  If this was real life in the real world, he would be fired.  You need evidence and you cannot just go accusing people of a crime with no evidence.

When he was asked to leave, he should have left.  The MOST he can do is talk to the wife and try to talk her into leaving unless he actually witnessed a beating.  

Otherwise, it's on her to leave this guy.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm not sure Alexandria will fall this season, isn't it a bit soon? they just got there lol


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> Francine I think her name was. She better tell someone..Deanna, Reg, the others..EXACTLY what that coward wanted to do. LEAVE her. And those who let Adrian die that way instead of putting a bullet in his head so he wouldn't feel it. Couldn't do Noah though..no way to do it with that thick glass and having to hold the door. And whatsherface...Glens wife...is she going to tell the group what Gabriel The Pussy said about them?
> 
> Instead of putting rick out..I think ricks group should put the alexandrians out. Let them live out there for awhile and if they survive, THEN they can come back. Quid pro quo. First one out the door? Deanna and her clueless husband that lied about building that wall in 4 weeks "with help", then the cowards, followed by a wounded-so-he-can't-run Gabriel, and a twin wounded Pete but with his hands so he can't do surgery. Let them get a dose of whats out there.


 
Gracie if they did that all the Alexandrians would die lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  He had no evidence at all.  Nobody came out and said that he was beating her.  She had no marks on her, and he went into their home uninvited.  If this was real life in the real world, he would be fired.  You need evidence and you cannot just go accusing people of a crime with no evidence.
> 
> When he was asked to leave, he should have left.  The MOST he can do is talk to the wife and try to talk her into leaving unless he actually witnessed a beating.
> 
> Otherwise, it's on her to leave this guy.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, Chris, but you're wrong. The kid came out and said it.

Both DeAnna and Jessie herself also both *came right out and said* that Rick was right, and that Jessie was, in fact being beaten. What more evidence does he really need?

Frankly, even besides that, the fact of the matter is that everyone KNOWS Pete is the town drunk, and is prone to aimlessly wander the town while blitzed out of his mind.

Why on Earth should that be tolerated? Who keeps giving him booze?

For that matter, why on Earth are you defending a wife beater? I mean... Wth, Chris?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  He had no evidence at all.  Nobody came out and said that he was beating her.  She had no marks on her, and he went into their home uninvited.  If this was real life in the real world, he would be fired.  You need evidence and you cannot just go accusing people of a crime with no evidence.
> 
> When he was asked to leave, he should have left.  The MOST he can do is talk to the wife and try to talk her into leaving unless he actually witnessed a beating.
> 
> Otherwise, it's on her to leave this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Chris, but you're wrong. The kid came out and said it.
> 
> Both DeAnna and Jessie herself also both *came right out and said* that Rick was right, and that Jessie was, in fact being beaten.
> 
> Frankly, even besides that, the fact of the matter is that everyone KNOWS Pete is the town drunk, and is prone to aimlessly wander the town while blitzed out of his mind.
> 
> Why on Earth should that be tolerated? Who keeps giving him booze?
> 
> For that matter, why on Earth are you defending a wife beater? I mean... Wth, Chris?
Click to expand...


No he didn't.  He ran off when Carol asked him.  I'm not defending anyone.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  It's not his business.  He doesn't know that woman well enough to involve himself in her personal affairs.  He needs to mind his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... He's the town Sheriff. The woman's husband is a drunken wife beater.
> 
> That would seem to fall pretty squarely into "his business."
> 
> I would agree that the "half crazed white knight" routine was over the top, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not his business.  If she stays with this guy, that is HER business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you're speaking legally, that's not how it works. Domestic violence is illegal, so it's not really up to her whether she can be beaten or not.
> 
> It *is* up to her, however, whether she gives him a second chance afterwards.
> 
> In any case, I don't think Rick was wrong to intervene. He *was* wrong, however, to make it personal like he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
Click to expand...

 
As soon as Rick brought this matter to Deana, she should have staged an intervention, but she didn't do anything, and didn't seem too interested. She has part of the blame in the blow up between Rick and Pete imo.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  He had no evidence at all.  Nobody came out and said that he was beating her.  She had no marks on her, and he went into their home uninvited.  If this was real life in the real world, he would be fired.  You need evidence and you cannot just go accusing people of a crime with no evidence.
> 
> When he was asked to leave, he should have left.  The MOST he can do is talk to the wife and try to talk her into leaving unless he actually witnessed a beating.
> 
> Otherwise, it's on her to leave this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Chris, but you're wrong. The kid came out and said it.
> 
> Both DeAnna and Jessie herself also both *came right out and said* that Rick was right, and that Jessie was, in fact being beaten. What more evidence does he really need?
> 
> Frankly, even besides that, the fact of the matter is that everyone KNOWS Pete is the town drunk, and is prone to aimlessly wander the town while blitzed out of his mind.
> 
> Why on Earth should that be tolerated? Who keeps giving him booze?
> 
> For that matter, why on Earth are you defending a wife beater? I mean... Wth, Chris?
Click to expand...

 

How is this guy the town Doctor walking around hammered all the time?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  He had no evidence at all.  Nobody came out and said that he was beating her.  She had no marks on her, and he went into their home uninvited.  If this was real life in the real world, he would be fired.  You need evidence and you cannot just go accusing people of a crime with no evidence.
> 
> When he was asked to leave, he should have left.  The MOST he can do is talk to the wife and try to talk her into leaving unless he actually witnessed a beating.
> 
> Otherwise, it's on her to leave this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Chris, but you're wrong. The kid came out and said it.
> 
> Both DeAnna and Jessie herself also both *came right out and said* that Rick was right, and that Jessie was, in fact being beaten.
> 
> Frankly, even besides that, the fact of the matter is that everyone KNOWS Pete is the town drunk, and is prone to aimlessly wander the town while blitzed out of his mind.
> 
> Why on Earth should that be tolerated? Who keeps giving him booze?
> 
> For that matter, why on Earth are you defending a wife beater? I mean... Wth, Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.  He ran off when Carol asked him.  I'm not defending anyone.
Click to expand...


Telling someone to "mind their business" and ignore domestic abuse is enabling it.

Ummm... No offense, or anything, but why do you think that's okay?

Pete could very well kill Jessie, and then they might have a rouge walker to deal with.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was wrong.  He had no evidence of anything.  He was simply going on suspicion.  It's not like this woman is walking about with black eyes or anything like that.  AND, it is her decision if she wants to stay with a man who beats on her.
> 
> You know, in such situations, usually the woman ends up forgiving him, and then Rick ends up looking like the bad guy.  This isn't your typical situation where there are courts of laws and rules of the land.  It's a completely different situation than the world that WE live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  He had no evidence at all.  Nobody came out and said that he was beating her.  She had no marks on her, and he went into their home uninvited.  If this was real life in the real world, he would be fired.  You need evidence and you cannot just go accusing people of a crime with no evidence.
> 
> When he was asked to leave, he should have left.  The MOST he can do is talk to the wife and try to talk her into leaving unless he actually witnessed a beating.
> 
> Otherwise, it's on her to leave this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Chris, but you're wrong. The kid came out and said it.
> 
> Both DeAnna and Jessie herself also both *came right out and said* that Rick was right, and that Jessie was, in fact being beaten. What more evidence does he really need?
> 
> Frankly, even besides that, the fact of the matter is that everyone KNOWS Pete is the town drunk, and is prone to aimlessly wander the town while blitzed out of his mind.
> 
> Why on Earth should that be tolerated? Who keeps giving him booze?
> 
> For that matter, why on Earth are you defending a wife beater? I mean... Wth, Chris?
Click to expand...


When did Deanna and Jessie say that?  The boozing is another story.  Still NOT illegal though.  Point is, it is the woman's decision if she has decided to stay with this guy or give him another chance, or work through the bull crap.  

In fact, you have told me before that a woman should STAY with her husband and try to work through issues and that it should be difficult to get a divorce.  Now you are advocating for another man (a stranger no less, who really doesn't know what is going on) to intervene in a person's marriage.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

High_Gravity said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie straight up admitted to it, and so did Deanna. They simply weren't going to do anything about it, because they were afraid of what her husband might do.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's wrong. If nothing else, having a violent drunk around is a liability to the well-being of the community as a whole, and would need to be addressed as such.
> 
> Again, in that regard, I think Rick was absolutely right. Something really _did_ need to be done about the doctor.
> 
> He was in desperate need of an *intervention *and public reprimand at the very least, and possibly a more forcible form of makeshift "rehab" if he failed to take the hint.  The only reason someone hadn't done so already was simple cowardice.
> 
> The problem is that Rick was right for all the *wrong* reasons, and went about making his point in exactly the *wrong* way.
> 
> Rick really just wanted to be the one banging Jessie instead of her asshat husband, and he approached the issue from that perspective, rather than the professional perspective he should have. That's why things went bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  He had no evidence at all.  Nobody came out and said that he was beating her.  She had no marks on her, and he went into their home uninvited.  If this was real life in the real world, he would be fired.  You need evidence and you cannot just go accusing people of a crime with no evidence.
> 
> When he was asked to leave, he should have left.  The MOST he can do is talk to the wife and try to talk her into leaving unless he actually witnessed a beating.
> 
> Otherwise, it's on her to leave this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Chris, but you're wrong. The kid came out and said it.
> 
> Both DeAnna and Jessie herself also both *came right out and said* that Rick was right, and that Jessie was, in fact being beaten. What more evidence does he really need?
> 
> Frankly, even besides that, the fact of the matter is that everyone KNOWS Pete is the town drunk, and is prone to aimlessly wander the town while blitzed out of his mind.
> 
> Why on Earth should that be tolerated? Who keeps giving him booze?
> 
> For that matter, why on Earth are you defending a wife beater? I mean... Wth, Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is this guy the town Doctor walking around hammered all the time?
Click to expand...


Short answer? Deanna's spineless. lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> When did Deanna and Jessie say that?



What do you mean? If something wasn't wrong, why would she have said "yes" to Rick's offer?

Why would Deanna say that she "knew" what was going on?

The guy was abusive, and dangerous.



> The boozing is another story.  Still NOT illegal though.  Point is, it is the woman's decision if she has decided to stay with this guy or give him another chance, or work through the bull crap.



It is her decision. It's not her decision, however, whether Pete gets to continue using her as a punching bag while putting the entire community at risk through his blatant alcohol abuse.

A) Even in today's world, he would probably be tossed into jail for drunk and disorderly conduct.

B) As you said yourself, this isn't the world we live in anymore. Town drunks might be more or less harmless for us. In a world where they might very well wind up killing someone, or themselves, in a drunken stupor, and unleash a walker on the community by accident, that kind of behavior cannot be tolerated.

How would the Gov deal with the guy, for example? He'd sit him down and set him straight, and if he didn't get the message the first time, he'd either get rid of him, or knock some sense into him.



> In fact, you have told me before that a woman should STAY with her husband and try to work through issues and that it should be difficult to get a divorce.  Now you are advocating for another man (a stranger no less, who really doesn't know what is going on) to intervene in a person's marriage.



Well... Yea. That doesn't mean she's got to let a drunken douchebag treat her like a human punching bag. 

If she wants to give him another chance that's fine. She should simply do so* after* he's sobered up, and stopped beating her.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He acted silly, IMO.  He doesn't even really KNOW these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. He had the right idea. He just went about it all wrong. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  He had no evidence at all.  Nobody came out and said that he was beating her.  She had no marks on her, and he went into their home uninvited.  If this was real life in the real world, he would be fired.  You need evidence and you cannot just go accusing people of a crime with no evidence.
> 
> When he was asked to leave, he should have left.  The MOST he can do is talk to the wife and try to talk her into leaving unless he actually witnessed a beating.
> 
> Otherwise, it's on her to leave this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Chris, but you're wrong. The kid came out and said it.
> 
> Both DeAnna and Jessie herself also both *came right out and said* that Rick was right, and that Jessie was, in fact being beaten.
> 
> Frankly, even besides that, the fact of the matter is that everyone KNOWS Pete is the town drunk, and is prone to aimlessly wander the town while blitzed out of his mind.
> 
> Why on Earth should that be tolerated? Who keeps giving him booze?
> 
> For that matter, why on Earth are you defending a wife beater? I mean... Wth, Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.  He ran off when Carol asked him.  I'm not defending anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Telling someone to "mind their business" and ignore domestic abuse is enabling it.
> 
> Ummm... No offense, or anything, but why do you think that's okay?
> 
> Pete could very well kill Jessie, and then they might have a rouge walker to deal with.
Click to expand...


She doesn't even have any marks on her.  Believe ME, I've seen abused women before.  They don't look or behave like this Jesse person does.  They don't go trying to "entice" other men because they are too frightened.  They are withdrawn.  The usually look like hell, not just because they have signs of being beaten but because they look tired and degraded.  How do we know he doesn't just "emotionally" abuse her?  We don't.  

It would be easy enough for her to get away from him.  It's a small town where everyone knows one another.  She could leave and stay with someone else, but she stays.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Deanna and Jessie say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? If something wasn't wrong, why would she have said "yes" to Rick's offer?
> 
> Why would Deanna say that she "knew" what was going on?
> 
> The guy was abusive, and dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boozing is another story.  Still NOT illegal though.  Point is, it is the woman's decision if she has decided to stay with this guy or give him another chance, or work through the bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is her decision. It's not her decision, however, whether Pete gets to continue using her as a punching bag while putting the entire community at risk through his blatant alcohol abuse.
> 
> A) Even in today's world, he would probably be tossed into jail for drunk and disorderly conduct.
> 
> B) As you said yourself, this isn't the world we live in anymore. Town drunks might be more or less harmless for us. In a world where they might very well wind up killing someone, or themselves, in a drunken stupor, and unleash a walker on the community by accident, that kind of behavior cannot be tolerated.
> 
> How would the Gov deal with the guy, for example? He'd sit him down and set him straight, and if he didn't get the message the first time, he'd either get rid of him, or knock some sense into him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, you have told me before that a woman should STAY with her husband and try to work through issues and that it should be difficult to get a divorce.  Now you are advocating for another man (a stranger no less, who really doesn't know what is going on) to intervene in a person's marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. That doesn't mean she's got to let a drunken douchebag treat her like a human punching bag.
> 
> If she wants to give him another chance that's fine. She should simply do so* after* he's sobered up, and stopped beating her.
Click to expand...


She doesn't have any marks on her.  The bottom line here is, Rick doesn't know her or her husband.  He doesn't know anything about their relationship.  All he has is suspicions.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Deanna and Jessie say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? If something wasn't wrong, why would she have said "yes" to Rick's offer?
> 
> Why would Deanna say that she "knew" what was going on?
> 
> The guy was abusive, and dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boozing is another story.  Still NOT illegal though.  Point is, it is the woman's decision if she has decided to stay with this guy or give him another chance, or work through the bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is her decision. It's not her decision, however, whether Pete gets to continue using her as a punching bag while putting the entire community at risk through his blatant alcohol abuse.
> 
> A) Even in today's world, he would probably be tossed into jail for drunk and disorderly conduct.
> 
> B) As you said yourself, this isn't the world we live in anymore. Town drunks might be more or less harmless for us. In a world where they might very well wind up killing someone, or themselves, in a drunken stupor, and unleash a walker on the community by accident, that kind of behavior cannot be tolerated.
> 
> How would the Gov deal with the guy, for example? He'd sit him down and set him straight, and if he didn't get the message the first time, he'd either get rid of him, or knock some sense into him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, you have told me before that a woman should STAY with her husband and try to work through issues and that it should be difficult to get a divorce.  Now you are advocating for another man (a stranger no less, who really doesn't know what is going on) to intervene in a person's marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. That doesn't mean she's got to let a drunken douchebag treat her like a human punching bag.
> 
> If she wants to give him another chance that's fine. She should simply do so* after* he's sobered up, and stopped beating her.
Click to expand...


Like I told you earlier, most often these women will forgive their husbands and then HATE the man who involves himself in her relationship.  He then becomes the "enemy."  He was wrong for what he did.  He followed her and tried to "push" her into something that she is obviously not ready to do yet.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

As a police officer, he should have known better.  He let his emotions get the better of him.  He should have left this alone for the time being.  Not to mention, he is the new guy, a stranger.  Now, HE looks like the nut.    That was really REALLY stupid on his part.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> She doesn't even have any marks on her.  Believe ME, I've seen abused women before.  They don't look or behave like this Jesse person does.  They don't go trying to "entice" other men because they are too frightened.  They are withdrawn.  The usually look like hell, not just because they have signs of being beaten but because they look tired and degraded.  How do we know he doesn't just "emotionally" abuse her?  We don't.
> 
> It would be easy enough for her to get away from him.  It's a small town where everyone knows one another.  She could leave and stay with someone else, but she stays.



All this tells us is that the show's writers don't know jack crap about abused women.  They also needed Jessie to be attractive enough that Rick would actually be interested in her, so they couldn't make her "realistic."

However, *within* the context of the show's crappy writing, we are clearly supposed to believe that Jessie's situation is serious, and the only reason she hasn't left is because she's afraid, or has some kind of stockholm syndrome.

As the kid said, his mom has him lock himself in his closet whenever his father gets drunk, and he's found his mother lying on the floor unconscious afterwards.

What if he hits her hard enough to kill her, and she comes back as a Walker?



ChrisL said:


> She doesn't have any marks on her.  The bottom line here is, Rick doesn't know her or her husband.  He doesn't know anything about their relationship.  All he has is suspicions.



Again, he, and we, know enough.

There is abuse going on, and it is supposed to be serious. The show's writers apparently either just don't know jack crap about domestic abuse, or aren't interested in portraying it realistically.



ChrisL said:


> Like I told you earlier, most often these women will forgive their husbands and then HATE the man who involves himself in her relationship.  He then becomes the "enemy."  He was wrong for what he did.  He followed her and tried to "push" her into something that she is obviously not ready to do yet.



Frankly, her "feelings" are irrelevant.

The fact of the matter is that Pete is a liability and a danger to the community as a whole in his present state. He needs to be dealt with as such.

Jessie can be pissed if she wants. Something needs to be done.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> As a police officer, he should have known better.  He let his emotions get the better of him.  He should have left this alone for the time being.  Not to mention, he is the new guy, a stranger.  Now, HE looks like the nut.    That was really REALLY stupid on his part.



Yes. As I said before, his approach *was* stupid.

The idea behind it, however, was not. Pete is dangerous, and his behavior shuldn't be tolerated.

Rick was just too concerned with getting his dick wet to keep that in perspective.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't even have any marks on her.  Believe ME, I've seen abused women before.  They don't look or behave like this Jesse person does.  They don't go trying to "entice" other men because they are too frightened.  They are withdrawn.  The usually look like hell, not just because they have signs of being beaten but because they look tired and degraded.  How do we know he doesn't just "emotionally" abuse her?  We don't.
> 
> It would be easy enough for her to get away from him.  It's a small town where everyone knows one another.  She could leave and stay with someone else, but she stays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this tells us is that the show's writers don't know jack crap about abused women.  They also needed Jessie to be attractive enough that Rick would actually be interested in her, so they couldn't make her "realistic."
> 
> However, *within* the context of the show's crappy writing, we are clearly supposed to believe that Jessie's situation is serious, and the only reason she hasn't left is because she's afraid, or has some kind of stockholm syndrome.
> 
> As the kid said, his mom has him lock himself in his closet whenever his father gets drunk, and he's found his mother lying on the floor unconscious afterwards.
> 
> What if he hits her hard enough to kill her, and she comes back as a Walker?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have any marks on her.  The bottom line here is, Rick doesn't know her or her husband.  He doesn't know anything about their relationship.  All he has is suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, he, and we, know enough.
> 
> There is abuse going on, and it is supposed to be serious. The show's writers apparently either just don't know jack crap about domestic abuse, or aren't interested in portraying it realistically.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told you earlier, most often these women will forgive their husbands and then HATE the man who involves himself in her relationship.  He then becomes the "enemy."  He was wrong for what he did.  He followed her and tried to "push" her into something that she is obviously not ready to do yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, her "feelings" are irrelevant.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that Pete is a liability and a danger to the community as a whole in his present state. He needs to be dealt with as such.
> 
> Jessie can be pissed if she wants. Something needs to be done.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.



He did.

Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
Click to expand...


Face facts, he effed up big time here.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
Click to expand...


Well, yeah. He did. Lol

Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.

What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.


----------



## High_Gravity

I would say Pete needs to be sober at least during the day if hes the town doctor, what if someone gets hurt and he needs to go into surgery? smh. Him just walking around drinking all the time doesn't look good as Doctor.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
Click to expand...

 
I would have pretended to befriend Pete, lower his guard and know more before I went into action.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

High_Gravity said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have pretended to befriend Pete, lower his guard and know more before I went into action.
Click to expand...


Personally, I would've tried to get Deanna to change her mind, and try to gather more evidence. I also would've pitched her a better plan than "Well, we should kill him, obviously... Hurr, hurr."

She seems like the "touchy-feely" type. Maybe some testimony from the kid would have done the trick.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sgt_Gath said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have pretended to befriend Pete, lower his guard and know more before I went into action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to get Deanna to change her mind, and try to gather more evidence. I also would've pitched her a better plan than "Well, we should kill him, obviously... Hurr, hurr."
> 
> She seems like the "touchy-feely" type. Maybe some testimony from the kid would have done the trick.
Click to expand...

 
After her son Aiden died and what Father Gabriel said she seemed cold to the Ricks group, also she didn't do a thing to Nicholas for causing the death of Noah. She seems like a person of non action, like Dawn the cop from Atlanta.


----------



## Gracie

High_Gravity said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Francine I think her name was. She better tell someone..Deanna, Reg, the others..EXACTLY what that coward wanted to do. LEAVE her. And those who let Adrian die that way instead of putting a bullet in his head so he wouldn't feel it. Couldn't do Noah though..no way to do it with that thick glass and having to hold the door. And whatsherface...Glens wife...is she going to tell the group what Gabriel The Pussy said about them?
> 
> Instead of putting rick out..I think ricks group should put the alexandrians out. Let them live out there for awhile and if they survive, THEN they can come back. Quid pro quo. First one out the door? Deanna and her clueless husband that lied about building that wall in 4 weeks "with help", then the cowards, followed by a wounded-so-he-can't-run Gabriel, and a twin wounded Pete but with his hands so he can't do surgery. Let them get a dose of whats out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie if they did that all the Alexandrians would die lol
Click to expand...

That's pretty much my point, lol.


----------



## Gracie

High_Gravity said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have pretended to befriend Pete, lower his guard and know more before I went into action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to get Deanna to change her mind, and try to gather more evidence. I also would've pitched her a better plan than "Well, we should kill him, obviously... Hurr, hurr."
> 
> She seems like the "touchy-feely" type. Maybe some testimony from the kid would have done the trick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After her son Aiden died and what Father Gabriel said she seemed cold to the Ricks group, also she didn't do a thing to Nicholas for causing the death of Noah. She seems like a person of non action, like Dawn the cop from Atlanta.
Click to expand...

Yep. Pretty much a worthless leader with worthless followers. Time for Deanna and crew to mosey on but thanks for the fort! lol


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have pretended to befriend Pete, lower his guard and know more before I went into action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to get Deanna to change her mind, and try to gather more evidence. I also would've pitched her a better plan than "Well, we should kill him, obviously... Hurr, hurr."
> 
> She seems like the "touchy-feely" type. Maybe some testimony from the kid would have done the trick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After her son Aiden died and what Father Gabriel said she seemed cold to the Ricks group, also she didn't do a thing to Nicholas for causing the death of Noah. She seems like a person of non action, like Dawn the cop from Atlanta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Pretty much a worthless leader with worthless followers. Time for Deanna and crew to mosey on but thanks for the fort! lol
Click to expand...

 
I agree, Alexandria would be better off in the hands of Ricks group.


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
Click to expand...


They both make senses. First, he is a surgeon, so he is one of the most necessary people in the Alexandria. Second, is there really not a middle ground? Please, they could have separated them without all the hysteria. Third, only in TV would he have gone in alone. He should have gone in when Andrea, her husband, Abraham, Daryl, Glenn, Aaron and some back up! The situation would have gone better.


----------



## GHook93

Season Finale Prediction:
(1) Rick is about to get exiled, but there will be a discussion.
(2) The group that Daryl and Aaron found are the infamous Wolves group.
(3) The Wolves follow Daryl and Aaron back to Alexandria.
(4) The Wolves demand Alexandrian abandon the community and give it to the Wolves and no one will get hurt.
(5) The weak Alexandrians don't know what to do and turn to Rick.
(6) The Grims crew defeats the onslaught. Tara dies along with some other Alexandrians. 
(7) Andrea realize that Rick is better equipped for their security and places security responsibilities in his hands.
(8) Morgan appears at the end of the episode saying they are all in danger and have to leave! Season ends.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm thinking Morgan comes in and saves their asses at the last minute lol


----------



## Gracie

Andrea? Or are you meaning Deanna?


----------



## High_Gravity

I have a feeling the guns Carol took will be huge, Daryl will regret not taking the gun Carol offered, and that Michonne will be taking that sword off the wall.


----------



## Gracie

Oy. And we have 5 more days to wait!!! ARGGGG


----------



## High_Gravity

The gun Nicholas stole from Rick will also come back in a big way.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I'm thinking Morgan comes in and saves their asses at the last minute lol



Nope, Morgan will make an appearance after the fighting, establish the cruel cliff-hanger (come on Walkind Dead, you have 15 million viewers do you really need to torture us with a cliff-hanger and a long hiatus?) and set up for the storyline next season!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Morgan comes in and saves their asses at the last minute lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Morgan will make an appearance after the fighting, establish the cruel cliff-hanger (come on Walkind Dead, you have 15 million viewers do you really need to torture us with a cliff-hanger and a long hiatus?) and set up for the storyline next season!
Click to expand...

 
Could be, with the build up we've had with Morgan I was hoping to see more than just a cameo you know.


----------



## GHook93

Nate TV Series - Walking Dead Wiki

Any chance Nate from season 2 makes an appearance as the leader of the Wolves?


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Nate TV Series - Walking Dead Wiki
> 
> Any chance Nate from season 2 makes an appearance as the leader of the Wolves?


 
Ahhh, that would be interesting.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Morgan comes in and saves their asses at the last minute lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Morgan will make an appearance after the fighting, establish the cruel cliff-hanger (come on Walkind Dead, you have 15 million viewers do you really need to torture us with a cliff-hanger and a long hiatus?) and set up for the storyline next season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be, with the build up we've had with Morgan I was hoping to see more than just a cameo you know.
Click to expand...


Morgan is a slow poke apparently.    He should have caught up to them by now.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

GHook93 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both make senses. First, he is a surgeon, so he is one of the most necessary people in the Alexandria. Second, is there really not a middle ground? Please, they could have separated them without all the hysteria. Third, only in TV would he have gone in alone. He should have gone in when Andrea, her husband, Abraham, Daryl, Glenn, Aaron and some back up! The situation would have gone better.
Click to expand...


Exactly. The whole thing was sloppy, botched, and impulsive, *especially* for a career law enforcement officer.

He never should have made a move without Deanna's blessing, and he never should have gone without back. Failing that, the _least_ he could have done was bring a non-lethal weapon capable of putting Pete down quickly without having things turn into an all-out brawl.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

GHook93 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both make senses. First, he is a surgeon, so he is one of the most necessary people in the Alexandria. Second, is there really not a middle ground? Please, they could have separated them without all the hysteria. Third, only in TV would he have gone in alone. He should have gone in when Andrea, her husband, Abraham, Daryl, Glenn, Aaron and some back up! The situation would have gone better.
Click to expand...




GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Morgan comes in and saves their asses at the last minute lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Morgan will make an appearance after the fighting, establish the cruel cliff-hanger (come on Walkind Dead, you have 15 million viewers do you really need to torture us with a cliff-hanger and a long hiatus?) and set up for the storyline next season!
Click to expand...




High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Morgan comes in and saves their asses at the last minute lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Morgan will make an appearance after the fighting, establish the cruel cliff-hanger (come on Walkind Dead, you have 15 million viewers do you really need to torture us with a cliff-hanger and a long hiatus?) and set up for the storyline next season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be, with the build up we've had with Morgan I was hoping to see more than just a cameo you know.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Morgan comes in and saves their asses at the last minute lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Morgan will make an appearance after the fighting, establish the cruel cliff-hanger (come on Walkind Dead, you have 15 million viewers do you really need to torture us with a cliff-hanger and a long hiatus?) and set up for the storyline next season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be, with the build up we've had with Morgan I was hoping to see more than just a cameo you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morgan is a slow poke apparently.    He should have caught up to them by now.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Honestly, at this point, I'm pretty sure that Morgan's just a great big "red herring" to distract us all from who's REALLY leaving all those marks. Lol


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he did would have been ILLEGAL in the real world.  He acted like an idiot, IMO.  IF anything, he should have talked to Deanna first and gotten the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both make senses. First, he is a surgeon, so he is one of the most necessary people in the Alexandria. Second, is there really not a middle ground? Please, they could have separated them without all the hysteria. Third, only in TV would he have gone in alone. He should have gone in when Andrea, her husband, Abraham, Daryl, Glenn, Aaron and some back up! The situation would have gone better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. The whole thing was sloppy, botched, and impulsive, *especially* for a career law enforcement officer.
> 
> He never should have made a move without Deanna's blessing, and he never should have gone without back. Failing that, the _least_ he could have done was bring a non-lethal weapon capable of putting Pete down quickly without having things turn into an all-out brawl.
Click to expand...


Rick, like Sasha, is clearly unable to deal with the shift from pure survival to relative civility.  He's not entirely holding it together.

Of course, considering all they have been through, it only makes sense that they are paranoid about becoming too weak or soft.  And the people of Alexandria have only exacerbated that.

Despite all the possibilities surrounding the show at the moment, the thing I'm most curious about is whether Michonne is really going to turn on Rick in favor of Alexandria or if she was just trying to stop him at that particular moment and will, in the end, stick with the group.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both make senses. First, he is a surgeon, so he is one of the most necessary people in the Alexandria. Second, is there really not a middle ground? Please, they could have separated them without all the hysteria. Third, only in TV would he have gone in alone. He should have gone in when Andrea, her husband, Abraham, Daryl, Glenn, Aaron and some back up! The situation would have gone better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. The whole thing was sloppy, botched, and impulsive, *especially* for a career law enforcement officer.
> 
> He never should have made a move without Deanna's blessing, and he never should have gone without back. Failing that, the _least_ he could have done was bring a non-lethal weapon capable of putting Pete down quickly without having things turn into an all-out brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick, like Sasha, is clearly unable to deal with the shift from pure survival to relative civility.  He's not entirely holding it together.
> 
> Of course, considering all they have been through, it only makes sense that they are paranoid about becoming too weak or soft.  And the people of Alexandria have only exacerbated that.
> 
> Despite all the possibilities surrounding the show at the moment, the thing I'm most curious about is whether Michonne is really going to turn on Rick in favor of Alexandria or if she was just trying to stop him at that particular moment and will, in the end, stick with the group.
Click to expand...


That's what I think.  Michone was showing him some "tough love."  Saving him from himself, and making himself look even more crazy.  Lol.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next weeks finale has to be the fall of Alexandria.
> The writers know that they would lose half the audience if TWD becomes a soap opera in la la land.
> The entire basis of the show is about struggle/danger/death...not the normal human dramas.
> They just can't let this show turn into another "Lost" or "Falling Skies"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure something is going to happen to ruin the "harmony" real soon.
Click to expand...

Yes the million walkers who the bad writers always have show up wherever Rick decides to stop.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did.
> 
> Deanna's story was "yeah, he hits her, but we need a surgeon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face facts, he effed up big time here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. He did. Lol
> 
> Trying to prevent domestic violence, and set the town drunk straight, however, wasn't what he did wrong.
> 
> What he did wrong was turn it into a personal, rather than professional, "white knight" crusade to have sex with a pretty blonde girl, and enforce his crazy new philosophy. He should have done things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both make senses. First, he is a surgeon, so he is one of the most necessary people in the Alexandria. Second, is there really not a middle ground? Please, they could have separated them without all the hysteria. Third, only in TV would he have gone in alone. He should have gone in when Andrea, her husband, Abraham, Daryl, Glenn, Aaron and some back up! The situation would have gone better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. The whole thing was sloppy, botched, and impulsive, *especially* for a career law enforcement officer.
> 
> He never should have made a move without Deanna's blessing, and he never should have gone without back. Failing that, the _least_ he could have done was bring a non-lethal weapon capable of putting Pete down quickly without having things turn into an all-out brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick, like Sasha, is clearly unable to deal with the shift from pure survival to relative civility.  He's not entirely holding it together.
> 
> Of course, considering all they have been through, it only makes sense that they are paranoid about becoming too weak or soft.  And the people of Alexandria have only exacerbated that.
> 
> Despite all the possibilities surrounding the show at the moment, the thing I'm most curious about is whether Michonne is really going to turn on Rick in favor of Alexandria or if she was just trying to stop him at that particular moment and will, in the end, stick with the group.
Click to expand...


Rick was acting irrational, erratic and causing a situation that could have escalated out of control. She defused the situation and made a good choice.


----------



## Caroljo

[/QUOTE]How is this guy the town Doctor walking around hammered all the time? [/QUOTE]

I remember Aaron telling Noah when they were driving to Alexandria that they had an EXCELLENT surgeon that could help him with his leg.  We all know now that was a lie now.


----------



## GHook93

How is this guy the town Doctor walking around hammered all the time? [/QUOTE]

I remember Aaron telling Noah when they were driving to Alexandria that they had an EXCELLENT surgeon that could help him with his leg.  We all know now that was a lie now.[/QUOTE]

He didn't say excellent human being, rather an excellent doctor. From how it seems, he does appear to be a very good doctor.


----------



## GHook93

The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Spoilers Will Daryl Find Morgan Or The Wolves 


Spoiler: Internet buzz on the finale



Internet buzz is that the Wolves will be the next villainous group to appear. There is supposed to be a beloved character who dies and the internet buzz is it's Morgan or Daryl. I will be so upset if it's either of them.



Could it be Morgan? This article is scaring the hell out of me. Could they do it? 


Spoiler: More Rumors On Morgan



Did a Scene in This Week s Episode of The Walking Dead Show Us That Morgan Is Already Dead moviepilot.com
The rationale is by the Wolves killing Morgan off screen they could be the most hated villains in TV history. I am also frightened by the actor quotes on the finale!


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Spoilers Will Daryl Find Morgan Or The Wolves
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Internet buzz on the finale
> 
> 
> 
> Internet buzz is that the Wolves will be the next villainous group to appear. There is supposed to be a beloved character who dies and the internet buzz is it's Morgan or Daryl. I will be so upset if it's either of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be Morgan? This article is scaring the hell out of me. Could they do it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Rumors On Morgan
> 
> 
> 
> Did a Scene in This Week s Episode of The Walking Dead Show Us That Morgan Is Already Dead moviepilot.com
> The rationale is by the Wolves killing Morgan off screen they could be the most hated villains in TV history. I am also frightened by the actor quotes on the finale!



I am thinking someone dies that will bring us all to tears, but who could that be?

Rosita, Eugene, Father Gabriel (actually I think there would be a group "fuck yea"), Sasha, Tara and even Abraham, haven't been on the show long enough to give the emotional lose people would feel. I mean people might have like Noah, but didn't get overly upset as say when Tyrese died. 

The character death's that would bring the shock and emotional response the article mentions would be: Carol, Maggie, Glenn, Rick, Carl, Michonne, Judith (because she is a baby), Daryl, Morgan (because we have been waiting for his return for so long) and Abraham (because he is a beloved bad ass).

My guess is the beloved character death is one of three characters: Glenn (always rumored to get axed), Carol (fan favorite that people would surely miss) or Judith (last time we thought she was dead, most of us cried). 

Or they could kill a character that would bring less emotional outburst Tara is the logical death, but it could also be Rosita or Sasha or Deanna.

I am looking forward to it. However, if they kill Daryl or Morgan, I will highly contemplate not watching season 6 until it comes back and I will watch it again!


----------



## Nutz

Damn!  Someone help me out... just missed what happened with Morgan.


----------



## GHook93

I am mixed on the finale. Anticlimactic, no major deaths and it just missed something. However, I enjoyed in and was afraid for Daryl, Aaron and Glenn. Morgan lived up to expectation. Love the character and glad he is finally back.


----------



## Gracie

I have an hour to go before it comes on. Arrrrg.
But I don't mind spoilers. If I can't click the spoiler link here, I will click it at SurvivorSucks. Doesn't matter to me. I wanna know!!


----------



## ChrisL

OMG.  I thought that was the BEST and most exciting episode of this season!    That was so awesome!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I have an hour to go before it comes on. Arrrrg.
> But I don't mind spoilers. If I can't click the spoiler link here, I will click it at SurvivorSucks. Doesn't matter to me. I wanna know!!



No, don't do it!  You have to watch for yourself!  It was a great season finale!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> I am mixed on the finale. Anticlimactic, no major deaths and it just missed something. However, I enjoyed in and was afraid for Daryl, Aaron and Glenn. Morgan lived up to expectation. Love the character and glad he is finally back.



Really?  I thought it was the best episode of this season and the most exciting.  AND, Morgan was so awesome too!


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Damn!  Someone help me out... just missed what happened with Morgan.



I can tell you in a spoiler.  



Spoiler: Spoiler



Morgan had a stick or pole or something and he beat the crap out of those two guys and took the gun away.  Then a walker happened upon him right afterwards, and he tried to shoot him but the gun was empty, so he took his head off with the stick.  Then, he took the two guys and locked them in a car, and he beeped the horn so that the walkers would come and block them in.  However, they apparently got out later, as you probably know.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  Someone help me out... just missed what happened with Morgan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan had a stick or pole or something and he beat the crap out of those two guys and took the gun away.  Then a walker happened upon him right afterwards, and he tried to shoot him but the gun was empty, so he took his head off with the stick.  Then, he took the two guys and locked them in a car, and he beeped the horn so that the walkers would come and block them in.  However, they apparently got out later, as you probably know.
Click to expand...

It was a good episode...I usually only pay half attention during the first airing, then watch t again when  am more relaxed and can pay more attention to it.


----------



## Nutz

Carol has become my absolute favorite character.  What an undercover badass!  Her speech at the end...priceless.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  Someone help me out... just missed what happened with Morgan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan had a stick or pole or something and he beat the crap out of those two guys and took the gun away.  Then a walker happened upon him right afterwards, and he tried to shoot him but the gun was empty, so he took his head off with the stick.  Then, he took the two guys and locked them in a car, and he beeped the horn so that the walkers would come and block them in.  However, they apparently got out later, as you probably know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a good episode...I usually only pay half attention during the first airing, then watch t again when  am more relaxed and can pay more attention to it.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Spoiler



I'm so glad that Glen didn't get killed because of that asshole.  I was kind of glad that Glen didn't kill him though.  I want him to bring that ass back to the rest of the group so that he can tell them exactly what he's been doing.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Carol has become my absolute favorite character.  What an undercover badass!  Her speech at the end...priceless.



I know!  Lol.  She's really become a bad ass lately.    I like her more now than ever before.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  Someone help me out... just missed what happened with Morgan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan had a stick or pole or something and he beat the crap out of those two guys and took the gun away.  Then a walker happened upon him right afterwards, and he tried to shoot him but the gun was empty, so he took his head off with the stick.  Then, he took the two guys and locked them in a car, and he beeped the horn so that the walkers would come and block them in.  However, they apparently got out later, as you probably know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a good episode...I usually only pay half attention during the first airing, then watch t again when  am more relaxed and can pay more attention to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that Glen didn't get killed because of that asshole.  I was kind of glad that Glen didn't kill him though.  I want him to bring that ass back to the rest of the group so that he can tell them exactly what he's been doing.
Click to expand...

That was intense.


----------



## Nutz

Would you be loyal to Rick?


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Would you be loyal to Rick?



Are you asking me?  I would.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me?  I would.
Click to expand...

I was asking anyone.

I had to think about it...but yeah, I would too if I was with him from the beginning.  He has a lot of mental breakdowns though.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me?  I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asking anyone.
> 
> I had to think about it...but yeah, I would too if I was with him from the beginning.  He has a lot of mental breakdowns though.
Click to expand...


Well, if you think about it, they all have.  I was not liking Rick much when he was wondering through the woods when they were still living at the prison.  I thought he was going to totally lose it, but he managed to pull through.  

Oh, I have another spoiler.  



Spoiler: Spoiler



I was also glad when Sasha kicked the preachers arse tonight.  Lol.  She didn't kill him though.  I wonder what they are going to do about him?  He is nutz (pun intended).  Did you see him lying down in the street crying?    Good God, is he annoying.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Nutz said:


> Would you be loyal to Rick?



His plan for the meeting sounded like insanity.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> OMG.  I thought that was the BEST and most exciting episode of this season!    That was so awesome!  Lol!





Spoiler: finale 



Nah the season opener and escape from Terminus was one of the best of the series. There were some intense scenes. I wonder if their are more than 2 wolves. Sick fuckers are going to make good deaths next season.

Father Gabriel! Man I hate his character!


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me?  I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asking anyone.
> 
> I had to think about it...but yeah, I would too if I was with him from the beginning.  He has a lot of mental breakdowns though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you think about it, they all have.  I was not liking Rick much when he was wondering through the woods when they were still living at the prison.  I thought he was going to totally lose it, but he managed to pull through.
> 
> Oh, I have another spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was also glad when Sasha kicked the preachers arse tonight.  Lol.  She didn't kill him though.  I wonder what they are going to do about him?  He is nutz (pun intended).  Did you see him lying down in the street crying?    Good God, is he annoying.
Click to expand...

He is going through a moral dilemma.  Like you said...they all have had their breakdowns.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me?  I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asking anyone.
> 
> I had to think about it...but yeah, I would too if I was with him from the beginning.  He has a lot of mental breakdowns though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you think about it, they all have.  I was not liking Rick much when he was wondering through the woods when they were still living at the prison.  I thought he was going to totally lose it, but he managed to pull through.
> 
> Oh, I have another spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was also glad when Sasha kicked the preachers arse tonight.  Lol.  She didn't kill him though.  I wonder what they are going to do about him?  He is nutz (pun intended).  Did you see him lying down in the street crying?    Good God, is he annoying.
Click to expand...


Yep, there have been only 3 characters that I couldn't stand: Dale, Father Gabriel and Rick's Wife (name escapes me at tha moment).


----------



## Nutz

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me?  I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asking anyone.
> 
> I had to think about it...but yeah, I would too if I was with him from the beginning.  He has a lot of mental breakdowns though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you think about it, they all have.  I was not liking Rick much when he was wondering through the woods when they were still living at the prison.  I thought he was going to totally lose it, but he managed to pull through.
> 
> Oh, I have another spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was also glad when Sasha kicked the preachers arse tonight.  Lol.  She didn't kill him though.  I wonder what they are going to do about him?  He is nutz (pun intended).  Did you see him lying down in the street crying?    Good God, is he annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is going through a moral dilemma.  Like you said...they all have had their breakdowns.
Click to expand...

I would love to see him become a bad ass preacher joining the gay guy and Darryl out in the field...kicking ass and saving souls.


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me?  I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asking anyone.
> 
> I had to think about it...but yeah, I would too if I was with him from the beginning.  He has a lot of mental breakdowns though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you think about it, they all have.  I was not liking Rick much when he was wondering through the woods when they were still living at the prison.  I thought he was going to totally lose it, but he managed to pull through.
> 
> Oh, I have another spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was also glad when Sasha kicked the preachers arse tonight.  Lol.  She didn't kill him though.  I wonder what they are going to do about him?  He is nutz (pun intended).  Did you see him lying down in the street crying?    Good God, is he annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, there have been only 3 characters that I couldn't stand: Dale, Father Gabriel and Rick's Wife (name escapes me at tha moment).
Click to expand...

  I didn't like Rick's wife either.


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> The Walking Dead Season 5 Finale Spoilers Will Daryl Find Morgan Or The Wolves
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Internet buzz on the finale
> 
> 
> 
> Internet buzz is that the Wolves will be the next villainous group to appear. There is supposed to be a beloved character who dies and the internet buzz is it's Morgan or Daryl. I will be so upset if it's either of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be Morgan? This article is scaring the hell out of me. Could they do it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Rumors On Morgan
> 
> 
> 
> Did a Scene in This Week s Episode of The Walking Dead Show Us That Morgan Is Already Dead moviepilot.com
> The rationale is by the Wolves killing Morgan off screen they could be the most hated villains in TV history. I am also frightened by the actor quotes on the finale!



Thank the Lord this article was DEAD wrong!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I thought that was the BEST and most exciting episode of this season!    That was so awesome!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: finale
> 
> 
> 
> Nah the season opener and escape from Terminus was one of the best of the series. There were some intense scenes. I wonder if their are more than 2 wolves. Sick fuckers are going to make good deaths next season.
> 
> Father Gabriel! Man I hate his character!
Click to expand...


Well, that was a good one too, but it's been a while since it was THIS exciting and we found out quite a few things, like what the "W" means, and finally Morgan shows up.  I really enjoyed this season finale a lot.


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me?  I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asking anyone.
> 
> I had to think about it...but yeah, I would too if I was with him from the beginning.  He has a lot of mental breakdowns though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you think about it, they all have.  I was not liking Rick much when he was wondering through the woods when they were still living at the prison.  I thought he was going to totally lose it, but he managed to pull through.
> 
> Oh, I have another spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was also glad when Sasha kicked the preachers arse tonight.  Lol.  She didn't kill him though.  I wonder what they are going to do about him?  He is nutz (pun intended).  Did you see him lying down in the street crying?    Good God, is he annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is going through a moral dilemma.  Like you said...they all have had their breakdowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see him become a bad ass preacher joining the gay guy and Darryl out in the field...kicking ass and saving souls.
Click to expand...


He'd probably just fall down and cry.    He has been absolutely useless so far.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm still wondering how in the hell Glen got away.  I thought for sure he was going to get it this time.


----------



## ChrisL

It's going to take me a while to forgive that bastard preacher for saying what he said to Deanna about the group.  He is going to have to stand up and do something REALLY awesome.  Lol.  Then, MAYBE, I would forgive him.    I was kind of hoping that Sasha would have killed him.  He makes me sick.


----------



## Gracie

I already know what happens. I went to SurvivorSucks and read the whole thing. Meanwhile....Rick and Crew are at Twitter right now posting with their character names.


----------



## Nutz

ChrisL said:


> I'm still wondering how in the hell Glen got away.  I thought for sure he was going to get it this time.


Yeah,  was disappointed they left that hole.


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> Would you be loyal to Rick?



Somewhat. I won't have gone along with his crazy plan at the meeting, but I would have let them kick him out of the Alexandria!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat. I won't have gone along with his crazy plan at the meeting, but I would have let them kick him out of the Alexandria!
Click to expand...


You mean wouldn't I hope.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I already know what happens. I went to SurvivorSucks and read the whole thing. Meanwhile....Rick and Crew are at Twitter right now posting with their character names.



Gracie, you cheated!    You are still going to watch it right?  You should.  I thought it was a really good and exciting episode.


----------



## Gracie

*Rick Grimes* ‏@RickAndThangs  1h1 hour ago
RIP Porchdick Pete. Jessie is mine! Muahahahaha. #TWDFinale


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already know what happens. I went to SurvivorSucks and read the whole thing. Meanwhile....Rick and Crew are at Twitter right now posting with their character names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie, you cheated!    You are still going to watch it right?  You should.  I thought it was a really good and exciting episode.
Click to expand...

Yes. I have it on right now watching last weeks. Finale starts in 15 minute


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> *Rick Grimes* ‏@RickAndThangs  1h1 hour ago
> RIP Porchdick Pete. Jessie is mine! Muahahahaha. #TWDFinale



That bastard got what was coming to him.  Beating up on his wife and then stabbing an old man?  He was a menace.


----------



## Gracie

*Daryl Dixon* ‏@ImmortalDixon  1h1 hour ago
Ricktatorship in full throttle now. #TWDFinale


----------



## Gracie

LOL!!

*Daryl Dixon* ‏@ImmortalDixon  1h1 hour ago
If Father Gabriel survives, we riot


----------



## Gracie

It's on. Be back in 90 minutes if the old biddies haven't gone to bed afterwards.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> It's on. Be back in 90 minutes if the old biddies haven't gone to bed afterwards.



I think the old biddies are already sleeping.    They bitch and moan, eat their dinner, probably have some wine (or whine) and then pass out.  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

I'm one of the biddies and I do none of the above. Well, except bitch. That I do. And I do it well. 

Commercial! Sasha has lost all her marbles. Taking a nap on top of smelly dead walkers. Like. Um. Ok. Eye roll.
It won't bother me when she gets offed.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I'm one of the biddies and I do none of the above. Well, except bitch. That I do. And I do it well.
> 
> Commercial! Sasha has lost all her marbles. Taking a nap on top of smelly dead walkers. Like. Um. Ok. Eye roll.
> It won't bother me when she gets offed.



She was tired after digging that hole!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> OMG.  I thought that was the BEST and most exciting episode of this season!    That was so awesome!  Lol!



Awesome, *AWESOME* episode.

They managed to do it all without losing anyone important either! 

I was sure that Glen or Father Gabriel were going to get it. Apparently, a lot of people were thinking that Daryl might die tonight.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I thought that was the BEST and most exciting episode of this season!    That was so awesome!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, *AWESOME* episode.
> 
> They managed to do it all without losing anyone important either!
> 
> I was sure that Glen or Father Gabriel were going to get it. Apparently, a lot of people were thinking that Daryl might die tonight.
Click to expand...


I thought Glen was dead, TBH.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Nutz said:


> Would you be loyal to Rick?



I would. I don't know if I'd support him in a violent coup, however.

That'd be taking things _just a tad_ too far, IMO. lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I thought that was the BEST and most exciting episode of this season!    That was so awesome!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, *AWESOME* episode.
> 
> They managed to do it all without losing anyone important either!
> 
> I was sure that Glen or Father Gabriel were going to get it. Apparently, a lot of people were thinking that Daryl might die tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Glen was dead, TBH.
Click to expand...


Yea... They never really did explain how he managed to claw his way out of that giant pile of walkers after his first scuffle with Nicholas. 

I guess he just up and developed plot convenient Guvna' style super strength all of the sudden!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Also, when the heck did Morgan learn how to use a fighting stick like a freaking kung-fu master?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Also, when the heck did Morgan learn how to use a fighting stick like a freaking kung-fu master?



He's pretty good with a stick.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would. I don't know if I'd support him in a violent coup, however.
> 
> That'd be taking things _just a tad_ too far, IMO. lol
Click to expand...


Well, that would all depend upon the circumstances, IMO.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when the heck did Morgan learn how to use a fighting stick like a freaking kung-fu master?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's pretty good with a stick.  Lol.
Click to expand...


That is *not* what "she" said.


----------



## Gracie

I just told Daryl over on twitter that when/if they off him on the show..I will not watch any more. And I meant it.

Commercial. Sure wish Gabe woulda died tonight. He let the fucking walkers in. What a waste he is.


----------



## Gracie

No matter how batshit crazy Rick gets...I'd stick with any decision he made.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would. I don't know if I'd support him in a violent coup, however.
> 
> That'd be taking things _just a tad_ too far, IMO. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would all depend upon the circumstances, IMO.
Click to expand...


Yea. I mean... I could see doing that if they were planning on making the entire group leave with less than they had when they first arrived - i.e. "Fine, we'll go, but we've taken DeAnna hostage, and we want a vehicle, all of our guns, and whatever food we can carry before we give her back."

Just blatantly trying to take over wouldn't really work though. Rick's group doesn't have the manpower to basically "occupy" Alexandria like a conquering army would. The rest of the community would simply band together and throw them out.


----------



## Nutz

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would. I don't know if I'd support him in a violent coup, however.
> 
> That'd be taking things _just a tad_ too far, IMO. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would all depend upon the circumstances, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I mean... I could see doing that if they were planning on making the entire group leave with less than they had when they first arrived - i.e. "Fine, we'll go, but we've taken DeAnna hostage, and we want a vehicle, all of our guns, and whatever food we can carry before we give her back."
> 
> Just blatantly trying to take over wouldn't really work though. Rick's group doesn't have the manpower to basically "occupy" Alexandria like a conquering army would. The rest of the community would simply band together and throw them out.
Click to expand...

The town s full a bunch of cowards.  A few key kills...no one would resist the group.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would. I don't know if I'd support him in a violent coup, however.
> 
> That'd be taking things _just a tad_ too far, IMO. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would all depend upon the circumstances, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I mean... I could see doing that if they were planning on making the entire group leave with less than they had when they first arrived - i.e. "Fine, we'll go, but we've taken DeAnna hostage, and we want a vehicle, all of our guns, and whatever food we can carry before we give her back."
> 
> Just blatantly trying to take over wouldn't really work though. Rick's group doesn't have the manpower to basically "occupy" Alexandria like a conquering army would. The rest of the community would simply band together and throw them out.
Click to expand...


I don't think they need to take over, but I don't think those people would be too much of a problem if the did decide to do that.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I just told Daryl over on twitter that when/if they off him on the show..I will not watch any more. And I meant it.
> 
> Commercial. Sure wish Gabe woulda died tonight. He let the fucking walkers in. What a waste he is.



Did you see him lie down and cry in the road after he killed the zombie?  Good grief!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would. I don't know if I'd support him in a violent coup, however.
> 
> That'd be taking things _just a tad_ too far, IMO. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would all depend upon the circumstances, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I mean... I could see doing that if they were planning on making the entire group leave with less than they had when they first arrived - i.e. "Fine, we'll go, but we've taken DeAnna hostage, and we want a vehicle, all of our guns, and whatever food we can carry before we give her back."
> 
> Just blatantly trying to take over wouldn't really work though. Rick's group doesn't have the manpower to basically "occupy" Alexandria like a conquering army would. The rest of the community would simply band together and throw them out.
Click to expand...


Rick WILL probably end up being the leader without much of a fight.  He knows the most about how to keep them safe.  He actually WAS a police officer too.  He knows how to fight.  He just needs to be a bit more hard, instead of letting his emotions cloud his judgment.


----------



## Gracie

ok. Over. Good finale. Except pussy Gabe is still breathing. And now Deanna needs to eat her own words of "we do not execute". Fuck you, ho. WAKE UP. Bet she will now. Dead son. Dead husband. What a fool.

And....the sword is off the wall. Good sign, that.


----------



## Gracie

And..Morgan is back! Yay!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Nutz said:


> The town s full a bunch of cowards.  A few key kills...no one would resist the group.





ChrisL said:


> I don't think they need to take over, but I don't think those people would be too much of a problem if the did decide to do that.  Lol.



I think they'd take a while to get their nerve up, but they would _eventually_ start to resist.

People like Nicholas and Pete would lead the charge, and they'd try to gather others to their cause.

Think about what happened at Terminus, for example. They were a bunch of wimps at first too. They got nasty because someone treated them nasty.

Like Chris said though, it doesn't look like it's going to come to that. The biggest thing they'll have to worry about from here on out are the Wolves.


----------



## Gracie

Dayum!! Morgan is British. Accent! LOL!

(I am watching Talking Dead right now).


----------



## Gracie

Pete is dead meat. Pete ain't doin' anything except rot now.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told Daryl over on twitter that when/if they off him on the show..I will not watch any more. And I meant it.
> 
> Commercial. Sure wish Gabe woulda died tonight. He let the fucking walkers in. What a waste he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see him lie down and cry in the road after he killed the zombie?  Good grief!
Click to expand...


I was kind of hoping that he'd turned over a new leaf for a minute there (He actually *killed* a zombie, instead of running away like a coward!).

But NOPE! He goes right back to being a dumbass, and leaves the gate open, before trying to kill Sasha.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would. I don't know if I'd support him in a violent coup, however.
> 
> That'd be taking things _just a tad_ too far, IMO. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would all depend upon the circumstances, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I mean... I could see doing that if they were planning on making the entire group leave with less than they had when they first arrived - i.e. "Fine, we'll go, but we've taken DeAnna hostage, and we want a vehicle, all of our guns, and whatever food we can carry before we give her back."
> 
> Just blatantly trying to take over wouldn't really work though. Rick's group doesn't have the manpower to basically "occupy" Alexandria like a conquering army would. The rest of the community would simply band together and throw them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick WILL probably end up being the leader without much of a fight.  He knows the most about how to keep them safe.  He actually WAS a police officer too.  He knows how to fight.  He just needs to be a bit more hard, instead of letting his emotions cloud his judgment.
Click to expand...


Oh, yea. He'll DEFINITELY be the leader now.

He pretty decisively established his "dominance" at the meeting, and DeAnna's basically gone "bye-bye" now that her husband's dead.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Dayum!! Morgan is British. Accent! LOL!
> 
> (I am watching Talking Dead right now).



I know, that is so weird.  Lol.  He and Rick are really good at hiding their accents.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The town s full a bunch of cowards.  A few key kills...no one would resist the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they need to take over, but I don't think those people would be too much of a problem if the did decide to do that.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they'd take a while to get their nerve up, but they would _eventually_ start to resist.
> 
> People like Nicholas and Pete would lead the charge, and they'd try to gather others to their cause.
> 
> Think about what happened at Terminus, for example. They were a bunch of wimps at first too. They got nasty because someone treated them nasty.
> 
> Like Chris said though, it doesn't look like it's going to come to that. The biggest thing they'll have to worry about from here on out are the Wolves.
Click to expand...


I don't think they would resist if they weren't treated badly.  I don't think Rick and the group would be abusive to them, so I think they would probably just be happy to remain in their nice luxurious homes and live.


----------



## Gracie

Talking Dead Host: "Porchdick Pete is now limpdick Pete".


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The town s full a bunch of cowards.  A few key kills...no one would resist the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they need to take over, but I don't think those people would be too much of a problem if the did decide to do that.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they'd take a while to get their nerve up, but they would _eventually_ start to resist.
> 
> People like Nicholas and Pete would lead the charge, and they'd try to gather others to their cause.
> 
> Think about what happened at Terminus, for example. They were a bunch of wimps at first too. They got nasty because someone treated them nasty.
> 
> Like Chris said though, it doesn't look like it's going to come to that. The biggest thing they'll have to worry about from here on out are the Wolves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they would resist if they weren't treated badly.  I don't think Rick and the group would be abusive to them, so I think they would probably just be happy to remain in their nice luxurious homes and live.
Click to expand...


Killing a democratic leader and her subordinates (as well as, presumably, anyone else who happened to get in the way) really isn't a great way to start if you're looking to make friends. 

Like Rick said, "I was wondering how many of you I would have to kill." If it had come to that, the people of Alexandria would have always feared and resented Rick, rather than view him as being a legitimate leader, or one of their own.

Eventually, someone would have tried to overthrow him in the same way he overthrew Deanna.


----------



## Gracie

So...the Wolves are another group like the Gov's group and as bad as the Terminus group mental wise. Don't know if they are cannibals yet. That remains to be seen.

Rickatorship is now in gear so season 6 will be Alexandria battling walkers AND the Wolves, I presume. Hopefully Gabe will be offed soon. And Nicholas. Maybe Sasha. She's too nutty now to stay. She is dangerous to the group.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> So...the Wolves are another group like the Gov's group and as bad as the Terminus group mental wise. Don't know if they are cannibals yet. That remains to be seen.
> 
> Rictatorship is now in gear so season 6 will be Alexandria battling walkers AND the Wolves, I presume. Hopefully Gabe will be offed soon. And Nicholas. Maybe Sasha. She's too nutty now to stay. She is dangerous to the group.



Yup. Frankly, however, I think the prison was probably easier to defend. lol


----------



## Gracie

Morgan said they kept him really hidden for this epi, so he was stashed in a tiny town in a B&B and couldn't go anywhere cuz they wanted to keep his presence secret BUT..someone staying at the same B&B saw him at breakfast and said "oh. YOU are the reason". So the producers made that lady sign a confidentiality agreement, lol. Shhhhhhhhh. Morgan is in town. Shhhhhhhh.


----------



## Gracie

Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.


----------



## Montrovant

It was a bit contrived at times, but overall a good episode.  I agree, simply switching scenes away from Glen then having him miraculously unbitten and ready to fight was silly.  I'd have preferred something more along the lines of whats-his-name thinking Glenn was going to die, since he himself is such a pussy, and then showing Glenn kill the walkers after he left.

Carol is fun, but the evil bitch persona is getting a bit out of hand.

The abuser husband killing Deanna's husband was a terrible scene.  Really, that's how it's going to happen?  Not an accident, maybe have the guy get a gun, try to shoot Rick and hit Deanna's hubby instead?  No, he's going to take Michonne's sword and cut the guy's throat in front of everyone?  That was a reach.

I actually don't mind Gabriel's character that much.  Andrea was worse.  At least with Gabriel, you know what you are getting.  His lunacy is mostly front and center.    And considering what happened to him, his reaction doesn't seem that strange to me.

These wolf people remind me a lot of the Terminus people.  How do you get a group filled with such insanity so organized and efficient?  I would expect that much crazy to lead to chaos.

I'm glad it wasn't another cliffhanger.  We've got plenty set up for next season, but we're not in the middle of a fight.  It should be fun to see how Morgan, who had mostly lost his mind the last time Rick saw him, deals with Rick now that Morgan has become an 'all life is precious' kind of guy.

Apparently, in zombie apocalypse world, learning to fight with weapons is a breeze!  Morgan and Michonne must have been ninja in another life.  

OMG, everyone can cave in a skull with barely any effort!  The guy that Gabriel killed wasn't even quite dead yet, but POW!  One hit with a rock and the head blows up like Gallagher smashing a watermelon.

If Rick and co. had tried to take over Alexandria, I image it would have worked in the end.  A few people might have had to be killed, but I think most would have ended up following willingly, because they wouldn't have mistreated them.  They would have been benevolent overlords.  

I'm going to go see if the preview for Fear The Walking Dead is on youtube, I don't watch Talking Dead and it was supposed to be on during that.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.



Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
Click to expand...

And barbed wires and cells with bars. If I had a choice..it would be the prison. They can always raid nearby homes and make it cushier. But all that land? Crops.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
Click to expand...


Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
Click to expand...


Their engineer is dead now, too late!


----------



## Montrovant

That Fear the Walking Dead teaser was......short.  Thanks for nothing!  I already knew it took place when the outbreak happened rather than during the current time in Walking Dead.  I didn't really learn anything else about the show from the 5 second clip.


----------



## Gracie

I was wondering about the spinoff. Not sure I want to see it. But...we have 195 days until season 6, so who knows what I will do?


----------



## Gracie

And I just gotta say it. Rick is HOT. Oy. He could park his boots under my bed any time. Bloody, stinky, clean, hairy, I don't care. Hot hot hot.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> I'm still wondering how in the hell Glen got away.  I thought for sure he was going to get it this time.


It is called unrealistic bad Millennnial writing.



Nutz said:


> Damn!  Someone help me out... just missed what happened with Morgan.


The bad Millennial writers ripped off The Book Of Eli. You didn't miss much.



Gracie said:


> And I just gotta say it. Rick is HOT. Oy. He could park his boots under my bed any time. Bloody, stinky, clean, hairy, I don't care. Hot hot hot.


Raider Rick needs a bullet in the head.


----------



## Marianne

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be loyal to Rick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me?  I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asking anyone.
> 
> I had to think about it...but yeah, I would too if I was with him from the beginning.  He has a lot of mental breakdowns though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you think about it, they all have.  I was not liking Rick much when he was wondering through the woods when they were still living at the prison.  I thought he was going to totally lose it, but he managed to pull through.
> 
> Oh, I have another spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was also glad when Sasha kicked the preachers arse tonight.  Lol.  She didn't kill him though.  I wonder what they are going to do about him?  He is nutz (pun intended).  Did you see him lying down in the street crying?    Good God, is he annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, there have been only 3 characters that I couldn't stand: Dale, Father Gabriel and Rick's Wife (name escapes me at tha moment).
Click to expand...

I think Ricks wife's name was Lori and I agree with you.


----------



## Marianne

Gracie said:


> *Rick Grimes* ‏@RickAndThangs  1h1 hour ago
> RIP Porchdick Pete. Jessie is mine! Muahahahaha. #TWDFinale


Does this series always follow the comics? I see in the comics that rick does kill pete but I was wondering if in the TV series he might have let Pete live and shot into the zombie he brought in in frustration.


----------



## Marianne

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And barbed wires and cells with bars. If I had a choice..it would be the prison. They can always raid nearby homes and make it cushier. But all that land? Crops.
Click to expand...


The walls of Alexandria are better but I agree the prison itself was safer.  What they need is a castle and a moat. lol


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> Also, when the heck did Morgan learn how to use a fighting stick like a freaking kung-fu master?



That was a pretty great opening scene. There was a lot of internet buzz that Morgan was already dead and we would see his faith in a flash-back scene.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
Click to expand...


Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
Click to expand...


That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.

Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
Click to expand...


I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
Click to expand...


Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Montrovant said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.
Click to expand...

Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.

Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.

One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
Click to expand...


And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
Click to expand...


The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.

It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.

I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively

Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.

That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.


----------



## Gracie

Marianne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And barbed wires and cells with bars. If I had a choice..it would be the prison. They can always raid nearby homes and make it cushier. But all that land? Crops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The walls of Alexandria are better but I agree the prison itself was safer.  What they need is a castle and a moat. lol
Click to expand...

Even better...an island. Only way in or out is by boat.


----------



## Gracie

Prisons are built to keep people IN...and people OUT.
Alcatraz. Raid SF via boat for things needed. Easy to watch all shores on the island. Old, but defendable. 
Alexandria is lalaland. Other factors can and WILL come into play. Who wouldn't want the cushie's there? Battle after battle to keep it. Fuck it. Build another utopia....on an island, in a prison, maybe even under the ground in missile silos.


----------



## Marianne

Gracie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And barbed wires and cells with bars. If I had a choice..it would be the prison. They can always raid nearby homes and make it cushier. But all that land? Crops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The walls of Alexandria are better but I agree the prison itself was safer.  What they need is a castle and a moat. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better...an island. Only way in or out is by boat.
Click to expand...

Yup that's the best unless walkers can walk under water.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Gracie

Marianne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the prison was perfect. They need to find another one. More secure. Bigger. Not as comfy as cushy houses but SAFE. Yes. They need to find another prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And barbed wires and cells with bars. If I had a choice..it would be the prison. They can always raid nearby homes and make it cushier. But all that land? Crops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The walls of Alexandria are better but I agree the prison itself was safer.  What they need is a castle and a moat. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better...an island. Only way in or out is by boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup that's the best unless walkers can walk under water.
Click to expand...

They can probably float. But the tides and current would just sweep them out to sea for the sharks.

Why no zombie animals??? Hmmm. Shark zombies. Dog zombies. Bear zombies. Bird zombies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Once again I watch the show on Monday nights to avoid the commercials...which this episode had 21 minutes of BTW.
  Anyhow...good ending...but geez, not the best writing.
How the hell did Glen get free of the three zombies on his back, with a gunshot wound? Really?
 The surgeon slitting the old man's throat with a freaking sword?? C'mon...
The car Darrell was in was surrounded by at least 25 zombies, plus 15 or 20 more in the immediate area around the car. A guy with a stick is going to get through that to the door???
  Maggie...reaching out to the hand of the preacher??? No way. No one could ever forget or forgive what this guy did before they met him - or what he has done after.
  No way. Maggie is as much of a survivor than the rest, she overheard him trying to get them kicked out. She is just going to let that pass? No.
   This was a weak episode. The way it ended was fine...everything else was a stretch.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
Click to expand...


Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?


----------



## Gracie

194 days. What the fuck are we gonna do until then? Oy.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
Click to expand...


Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]

The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.

They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set up some of those spike traps Morgan used when he was still crazy to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.

That way, an enemy couldn't just ride up on them like the Guv did.

Failing that, an island would work, like Gracie suggested.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.


----------



## Gracie

Put it this way...IF such a thing ever happened (and I'm not talking zombies either. I'm talking apocolypse where its people against people...kinda like the movie The Postman where there is no electricity, no more movies, no phones, no government, no nothing.....first thing I would do is gather as many townsfolks I could and have a meeting to block off all entrances. All we have to worry about is east, north and south. West is the pacific ocean. Block off the town. But if it was truly a bad scene like TWD, I'd be heading to my nearest prison and hope like hell the prisoners got out and ran off, or are dead so it can be taken as a powerful force of non entry.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
Click to expand...

Have you really looked at those walls? The braces are on the OUTSIDE. Not inside. Very easy to scale that fence and anyone with history knowledge would know how to knock it down with a sling and big assed rocks.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you really looked at those walls? The braces are on the OUTSIDE. Not inside. Very easy to scale that fence and anyone with history knowledge would know how to knock it down with a sling and big assed rocks.
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but with some effort they could make that little place into a fortress.  Besides, I like the nice houses.    I would stay and try to make it as invincible as possible.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
Click to expand...


Maybe zombies can swim.    The dead man's float.  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you really looked at those walls? The braces are on the OUTSIDE. Not inside. Very easy to scale that fence and anyone with history knowledge would know how to knock it down with a sling and big assed rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but with some effort they could make that little place into a fortress.  Besides, I like the nice houses.    I would stay and try to make it as invincible as possible.
Click to expand...

Which is why you would die.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you really looked at those walls? The braces are on the OUTSIDE. Not inside. Very easy to scale that fence and anyone with history knowledge would know how to knock it down with a sling and big assed rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but with some effort they could make that little place into a fortress.  Besides, I like the nice houses.    I would stay and try to make it as invincible as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why you would die.
Click to expand...


Well, to be honest, a zombie apocalypse isn't on my list of things to worry about.  This is all just for fun.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you really looked at those walls? The braces are on the OUTSIDE. Not inside. Very easy to scale that fence and anyone with history knowledge would know how to knock it down with a sling and big assed rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but with some effort they could make that little place into a fortress.  Besides, I like the nice houses.    I would stay and try to make it as invincible as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why you would die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be honest, a zombie apocalypse isn't on my list of things to worry about.  This is all just for fun.
Click to expand...

I know. Which is why I am in Rick Mode right now.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
Click to expand...


They could, of course.

All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.


----------



## Gracie

So...no animals were affected by this virus thingy that turns humans into walking MUST EAT monsters? They ever mention that at the beginning of the show?
And zombies that fell in the ocean and died then came back to life...they would have just been eaten by fish or rotted away faster. No zombies roaming the depths, pretty sure. Which is why an island would be good. Hell, the zombies are not the prob. It's the leftover people who are the prob. Like attracts like. Baddies collect in groups and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Gracie

How about a nice medieval castle with a moat? Think Reign Of Fire movie. Problem is...it ain't the zombies that one should be concerned about. Its Terminus Type people one needs to worry about.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
Click to expand...


I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe zombies can swim.    The dead man's float.  Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> How about a nice medieval castle with a moat? Think Reign Of Fire movie. Problem is...it ain't the zombies that one should be concerned about. Its Terminus Type people one needs to worry about.



I agree with that.  I would be much more concerned with the people who can think and plan than the stupid zombies.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe zombies can swim.    The dead man's float.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That has got to be one of the most stupid things EVA!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.
Click to expand...


To each their own.

Personally, however, I'd go for something as near to a castle as I could get.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Personally, however, I'd go for something as near to a castle as I could get.
Click to expand...


Not too many castles in the United States.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Personally, however, I'd go for something as near to a castle as I could get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too many castles in the United States.
Click to expand...


That's why I said "*as near*" to a castle as I could get, as opposed to getting an _actual_ castle.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Personally, however, I'd go for something as near to a castle as I could get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too many castles in the United States.
Click to expand...

Hearst Castle. But it isn't fortified. CMC is though. 

Meanwhile..that shark had no teefers.


----------



## Politico

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria is a lot safer than the prison in some ways.  Don't forget, while the prison walls were very secure, it was just a chain link fence around the grounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a prison, and then build walls like Alexandria has around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is easier to keep an eye out in a smaller and less sprawling area.  They should get themselves some huge rolled barbed wire.  That would take care of that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a bigger place is much more difficult to maintain and to keep watch over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Though, to be fair, they've never really had the manpower to effectively guard any of their settlements, not even Alexandria.
> 
> Someone could climb over that wall at pretty much any time if they were smart enough to bring a couple hooks and some rope. No one would know until it was too late to really stop them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only assume that there is a view of the entire wall from the watchtower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't think something like that would even be physically possible. The angles involved simply wouldn't work.
> 
> Alexandria is basically a giant circle, oval, square, or rectangle that covers several city blocks worth of suburbs, and is surrounded by a 15 foot wall. There are also buildings everywhere obstructing the view, and an overgrown forest outside the wall that could conceal any number of people.
> 
> One tower couldn't cover the whole area even if they wanted it to. You'd need several spaced along the wall at regular intervals, with people manning them at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so HOW would that make the prison any better?  It's even more large and sprawling.  The problems would still exist.  Like I said, barbed wire would take care of that little problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prison is harder to break into, and provides better shelter should it come under attack.
> 
> It also has watch towers and fortifications built in.
> 
> I do agree with you, however, that it'd require a lot more work to get a prison in optimal condition than Alexandria, and that it'd require a lot more people to manage effectively
> 
> Barbed wire isn't a bad idea at all, though, actually. It should be paired with a trench and other earth works as well.
> 
> That way someone couldn't drive a tank or car right up to the place.
Click to expand...

Yeah barbed wire should handle all those walkers who will be climbing fences by next season lol. In any case prisons are meant to keep people in not out.


----------



## JWBooth

The writers aren't that familiar with prisons imo. Those places all have shops, welding gear etc. The prison could have been better fortified with a little effort. Tree lines should have been pushed back. Something along the lines of old fire bases in Viet Nam.


----------



## JWBooth

Something else comes to mind, given the relative complexity of Alexandria, doesn't the local population seem awfully small?


----------



## JWBooth

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Personally, however, I'd go for something as near to a castle as I could get.
Click to expand...

A "castle" isn't a bad idea against the walkers, but against the living? Fortifications throughout history have always fallen to a determined attacker.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that is exactly what happened with the govna . . . ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Personally, however, I'd go for something as near to a castle as I could get.
Click to expand...


Another thing about the prison.  A chain link fence is certainly not impenetrable if you are concerned about the people and not the zombies.  All a person would have to do is go there at night and snip it and make a whole.  They're in.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. That was my point. [emoji14]
> 
> The prison itself was a pretty decent place to fortify. They screwed up by not fortifying the grounds around it too though.
> 
> They should have dug trenches, put up barbed wire, and set some of those spike traps Morgan used when was still crazy up to prevent walkers and vehicles from getting too close.
> 
> That way, and enemy couldn't just  up on them like the Guv did.
> 
> Failing that, and island would work, like Gracie suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Personally, however, I'd go for something as near to a castle as I could get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another thing about the prison.  A chain link fence is certainly not impenetrable if you are concerned about the people and not the zombies.  All a person would have to do is go there at night and snip it and make a whole.  They're in.
Click to expand...


Well, technically, I was suggesting taking a prison, and building a wall like Alexandria has (in addition to the trenches, barbed wire, moats, and etca we were discussing) around it.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Zoom-boing

When Rick killed that walker with his bare hands, squishing his hand into the rotting head and popping the walkers braingoop all over himself.   Ricktatorship indeed.


----------



## Pop23

JWBooth said:


> The writers aren't that familiar with prisons imo. Those places all have shops, welding gear etc. The prison could have been better fortified with a little effort. Tree lines should have been pushed back. Something along the lines of old fire bases in Viet Nam.



For the walkers a simple front end loader would do the trick.


----------



## Montrovant

Zoom-boing said:


> When Rick killed that walker with his bare hands, squishing his hand into the rotting head and popping the walkers braingoop all over himself.   Ricktatorship indeed.



I believe what he did was shoved the pistol deep into the walker's head and then fired it, which caused the head to act a bit like a silencer.  I don't think he just popped the brain with his hand.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Rick killed that walker with his bare hands, squishing his hand into the rotting head and popping the walkers braingoop all over himself.   Ricktatorship indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what he did was shoved the pistol deep into the walker's head and then fired it, which caused the head to act a bit like a silencer.  I don't think he just popped the brain with his hand.
Click to expand...


Oh I totally didn't get that, I thought he did it w/his hands.  Will have to rewatch.  Ewww!


----------



## JWBooth

Zoom-boing said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Rick killed that walker with his bare hands, squishing his hand into the rotting head and popping the walkers braingoop all over himself.   Ricktatorship indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what he did was shoved the pistol deep into the walker's head and then fired it, which caused the head to act a bit like a silencer.  I don't think he just popped the brain with his hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I totally didn't get that, I thought he did it w/his hands.  Will have to rewatch.  Ewww!
Click to expand...

Yep, bright flash from eyes, mouth, and nose as the goop went everywhere.


----------



## Zoom-boing

JWBooth said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Rick killed that walker with his bare hands, squishing his hand into the rotting head and popping the walkers braingoop all over himself.   Ricktatorship indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what he did was shoved the pistol deep into the walker's head and then fired it, which caused the head to act a bit like a silencer.  I don't think he just popped the brain with his hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I totally didn't get that, I thought he did it w/his hands.  Will have to rewatch.  Ewww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, bright flash from eyes, mouth, and nose as the goop went everywhere.
Click to expand...


Ah, I seriously closed my eyes because I knew that shit was going to land in Rick's mouth.  Missed the flash!  lol


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> 194 days. What the fuck are we gonna do until then? Oy.



How about Walking Dead West Coast?!? Season 2 has already been picked up! I can't wait to see this!

Fear the Walking Dead TV Series 2015 - IMDb


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nice medieval castle with a moat? Think Reign Of Fire movie. Problem is...it ain't the zombies that one should be concerned about. Its Terminus Type people one needs to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that.  I would be much more concerned with the people who can think and plan than the stupid zombies.
Click to expand...


Last Talking Dead, the head producer stated the zombies would be the bigger threat.


----------



## GHook93

Hence why they are recruiting. I believe it was only a block of houses.


----------



## GHook93

Hence why they are recruiting. I believe it was only a block of houses.


----------



## GHook93

Hence why they are recruiting. I believe it was only a block of houses.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Hence why they are recruiting. I believe it was only a block of houses.



Did you post that 3 times on purpose?


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nice medieval castle with a moat? Think Reign Of Fire movie. Problem is...it ain't the zombies that one should be concerned about. Its Terminus Type people one needs to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that.  I would be much more concerned with the people who can think and plan than the stupid zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last Talking Dead, the head producer stated the zombies would be the bigger threat.
Click to expand...


We were just talking about what you would be more concerned with, security wise, if such a situation existed.  More than likely, the people who can think and plan.  The zombies don't even know to climb a fence!  They're so stupid . . . and kind of slow.    I would be much more concerned with the bad people.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see why they can't do the same at the place they're at now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could, of course.
> 
> All things being equal, however, I think thick concrete walls surrounded by trenches and barbed wire are a better bet for long-term survival than a few suburban homes and a thin wall made of sheet metal surrounded by the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to monitor a smaller area.  A prison is good, but not impenetrable either, as the govna proved.  All he had to do was drive a truck through the fence.  A fence always needs repairs and is probably easier to penetrate.  Also, I don't think those walls are "sheet metal."  I think they are solid steel, and they look to be quite thick.  With a few adjustments, I think they could make it a very safe place.  That's just my opinion though.  I would stay there and try to beef it up as much as possible.  Move the supports to the inside, they could even double up on the walls.  They could put a fence with barbed wire around the walls that already exist.  I think there are a lot of things that they could do instead of taking the chance of moving again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Personally, however, I'd go for something as near to a castle as I could get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another thing about the prison.  A chain link fence is certainly not impenetrable if you are concerned about the people and not the zombies.  All a person would have to do is go there at night and snip it and make a whole.  They're in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, I was suggesting taking a prison, and building a wall like Alexandria has (in addition to the trenches, barbed wire, moats, and etca we were discussing) around it.
Click to expand...


Well before, we were talking about a prison with a perimeter fence.  That wouldn't really help to keep any people out is all I was saying.  I just didn't feel like going back and finding the relevant posts.    For the zombies, a fence is good though, as long as you keep it well maintained.  The zombies are dumb as hell.


----------



## Gracie

The zombies are brain dead except for the stem. They do not have the concept of emotions. That part of the brain is dead. The stem part focuses on just eating. Just constant hunger. One focus. Food. Not climbing, not plotting, not planning. They are not dumb. They are dead and the only thing that keeps the limbs moving is the hunger. Period. Nothing else. The real danger is other people NOT dead.


----------



## Gracie

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nice medieval castle with a moat? Think Reign Of Fire movie. Problem is...it ain't the zombies that one should be concerned about. Its Terminus Type people one needs to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that.  I would be much more concerned with the people who can think and plan than the stupid zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last Talking Dead, the head producer stated the zombies would be the bigger threat.
Click to expand...

Probably from being herded by live people to use as an army to take control of established safe zones.


----------



## Montrovant

I think you all underestimate the danger of zombies.  

They are slow, and dumb, but they do not tire, they can't be reasoned with, they can't be scared off, and if you don't get them in just the right spot, they keep coming.  They also can come in giant herds, as we've seen in the show.

The living certainly could pose more of a threat, but that's an iffy threat, as you never know how many living people might be around or what their intentions might be.  There's no doubt that there are tons and tons of zombies around all the time, and they only have one intention.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why they are recruiting. I believe it was only a block of houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it 3 times? Opps, I didn't think that could happen.
> 
> Did you post that 3 times on purpose?
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nice medieval castle with a moat? Think Reign Of Fire movie. Problem is...it ain't the zombies that one should be concerned about. Its Terminus Type people one needs to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that.  I would be much more concerned with the people who can think and plan than the stupid zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last Talking Dead, the head producer stated the zombies would be the bigger threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were just talking about what you would be more concerned with, security wise, if such a situation existed.  More than likely, the people who can think and plan.  The zombies don't even know to climb a fence!  They're so stupid . . . and kind of slow.    I would be much more concerned with the bad people.
Click to expand...


If you are talking about that metal fence around Alexandria I would be more fearful of humans. I don't think any herd could knock over the Alexandria fence, but one human being could blow it up. 

However, if a million zombie herd waited patiently outside your gates, then you are trapped in a cage like a rat!


----------



## GHook93

Prediction: We see the infamous herd! 



Spoiler: The Herd and Alexandria in the Comic



Herd - Walking Dead Wiki
The herd are later encountered by the people of the Alexandria Safe-Zone in issue 79. The herd proceeds to surround the Safe-Zone leaving the survivors trapped inside. Eventually the herd break through the Safe-Zone's walls and start to devour many of the residents including Tobin and Douglas Monroe. When Carl is shot in the face and injured, Rick makes a final stand with the other survivors. They manage to repel and kill the herd and learn that the undead are a manageable threat.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> The zombies are brain dead except for the stem. They do not have the concept of emotions. That part of the brain is dead. The stem part focuses on just eating. Just constant hunger. One focus. Food. Not climbing, not plotting, not planning. They are not dumb. They are dead and the only thing that keeps the limbs moving is the hunger. Period. Nothing else. The real danger is other people NOT dead.



Zombies are not real!    Lol.  No brain = stupid.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zombies are brain dead except for the stem. They do not have the concept of emotions. That part of the brain is dead. The stem part focuses on just eating. Just constant hunger. One focus. Food. Not climbing, not plotting, not planning. They are not dumb. They are dead and the only thing that keeps the limbs moving is the hunger. Period. Nothing else. The real danger is other people NOT dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies are not real!    Lol.  No brain = stupid.
Click to expand...

I didn't stay they were real. You said they were dumb. I was explaining why they seem dumb.
Never mind. It just ain't worth it.


----------



## Gracie

GHook93 said:


> Prediction: We see the infamous herd!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Herd and Alexandria in the Comic
> 
> 
> 
> Herd - Walking Dead Wiki
> The herd are later encountered by the people of the Alexandria Safe-Zone in issue 79. The herd proceeds to surround the Safe-Zone leaving the survivors trapped inside. Eventually the herd break through the Safe-Zone's walls and start to devour many of the residents including Tobin and Douglas Monroe. When Carl is shot in the face and injured, Rick makes a final stand with the other survivors. They manage to repel and kill the herd and learn that the undead are a manageable threat.


Why don't they do what Michonne did and cut off the lower jaws, remove the teeth, hack off the arms? She wandered in the midst of The Herd with her two pet zombies.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zombies are brain dead except for the stem. They do not have the concept of emotions. That part of the brain is dead. The stem part focuses on just eating. Just constant hunger. One focus. Food. Not climbing, not plotting, not planning. They are not dumb. They are dead and the only thing that keeps the limbs moving is the hunger. Period. Nothing else. The real danger is other people NOT dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies are not real!    Lol.  No brain = stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't stay they were real. You said they were dumb. I was explaining why they seem dumb.
> Never mind. It just ain't worth it.
Click to expand...


I'm only kidding with you, Gracie.  Examining the physiology of a creature that isn't real strikes me kind of funny is all.


----------



## Gracie

I wanted to see the first show of FearTheWalkingDead but missed it? I can't find it on youtube either.Just a short pilot.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I wanted to see the first show of FearTheWalkingDead but missed it? I can't find it on youtube either.Just a short pilot.



Someone else here said they watched it and disappointed.  Montrovant maybe?


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction: We see the infamous herd!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Herd and Alexandria in the Comic
> 
> 
> 
> Herd - Walking Dead Wiki
> The herd are later encountered by the people of the Alexandria Safe-Zone in issue 79. The herd proceeds to surround the Safe-Zone leaving the survivors trapped inside. Eventually the herd break through the Safe-Zone's walls and start to devour many of the residents including Tobin and Douglas Monroe. When Carl is shot in the face and injured, Rick makes a final stand with the other survivors. They manage to repel and kill the herd and learn that the undead are a manageable threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they do what Michonne did and cut off the lower jaws, remove the teeth, hack off the arms? She wandered in the midst of The Herd with her two pet zombies.
Click to expand...


Michonne was SUCH a bad ass!


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see the first show of FearTheWalkingDead but missed it? I can't find it on youtube either.Just a short pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here said they watched it and disappointed.  Montrovant maybe?
Click to expand...

Not sure I want to get all involved with new characters but watching the first epi would put into place what started it all.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see the first show of FearTheWalkingDead but missed it? I can't find it on youtube either.Just a short pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here said they watched it and disappointed.  Montrovant maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I want to get all involved with new characters but watching the first epi would put into place what started it all.
Click to expand...


No, no, I said I was disappointed in the extremely short teaser.  It didn't really show much.  The actual show doesn't start until summer so far as I know.


----------



## JWBooth

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see the first show of FearTheWalkingDead but missed it? I can't find it on youtube either.Just a short pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here said they watched it and disappointed.  Montrovant maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I want to get all involved with new characters but watching the first epi would put into place what started it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no, I said I was disappointed in the extremely short teaser.  It didn't really show much.  The actual show doesn't start until summer so far as I know.
Click to expand...

The trailer kind of suggests/leaves open the idea that the flu shot starts the whole thing.
Reminiscent of the cancer cure in the Will Smith version of I am Legend.


----------



## Montrovant

JWBooth said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see the first show of FearTheWalkingDead but missed it? I can't find it on youtube either.Just a short pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here said they watched it and disappointed.  Montrovant maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I want to get all involved with new characters but watching the first epi would put into place what started it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no, I said I was disappointed in the extremely short teaser.  It didn't really show much.  The actual show doesn't start until summer so far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trailer kind of suggests/leaves open the idea that the flu shot starts the whole thing.
> Reminiscent of the cancer cure in the Will Smith version of I am Legend.
Click to expand...


As long as they don't try and go into too much detail about what causes it, I'd be OK with that.  I'm worried they might attempt to explain what causes the zombies in too much detail; I don't want some pseudo-scientific explanation for an impossible scenario.  I'm perfectly fine with just suspending disbelief when it comes to the fact of zombies.


----------



## ChrisL

I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.



Lol. Probably a good idea! 

The first season you watched was the one where they introduced the prison and the Guv, wasn't it?


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.



Season 3 is by far the best, fyi


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Probably a good idea!
> 
> The first season you watched was the one where they introduced the prison and the Guv, wasn't it?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I only watched the first episode.    I'm going to watch another one some time this week, maybe two episodes this time.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 3 is by far the best, fyi
Click to expand...


I think that is when I started tuning into the show.  I know I missed the first two seasons.


----------



## Caroljo

ChrisL said:


> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.


 
I'd missed the first 2 seasons & my kids kept after me to watch it.  So finally one weekend when they had the marathons I sat ALL weekend watching them!  I did NOTHING AT ALL for 2 days!  Lol!  Now i'm so hooked on it I can't wait for it to start!  I also want to see the new series coming out next month.  Does anyone know when that's supposed to start??


----------



## Montrovant

Caroljo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd missed the first 2 seasons & my kids kept after me to watch it.  So finally one weekend when they had the marathons I sat ALL weekend watching them!  I did NOTHING AT ALL for 2 days!  Lol!  Now i'm so hooked on it I can't wait for it to start!  I also want to see the new series coming out next month.  Does anyone know when that's supposed to start??
Click to expand...


25 days.

Fear the Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I don't know.  I only watched the first episode.    I'm going to watch another one some time this week, maybe two episodes this time.



That means you missed out on Shane, and all of his dick swinging craziness!

You've got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Alystyr

Random thoughts:
Can't wait for the new season (and the new series) to start.
Watched TWD pretty much from the beginning. Liked all of it, but I thought that the farm arc and prison arc both dragged on a little.
I really can't think of another character in any series that I disliked as much as I did The Governor.
Amazing that they were able to make a series work where no character was safe, be it a supporting one or a main one.


----------



## Montrovant

Alystyr said:


> Random thoughts:
> Can't wait for the new season (and the new series) to start.
> Watched TWD pretty much from the beginning. Liked all of it, but I thought that the farm arc and prison arc both dragged on a little.
> I really can't think of another character in any series that I disliked as much as I did The Governor.
> Amazing that they were able to make a series work where no character was safe, be it a supporting one or a main one.



The Governor isn't even the character I disliked the most in The Walking Dead (that would be Andrea) let alone any series ever. 

TWD has killed off a lot of characters, but is it worse than Game of Thrones I wonder?


----------



## Alystyr

Montrovant said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random thoughts:
> Can't wait for the new season (and the new series) to start.
> Watched TWD pretty much from the beginning. Liked all of it, but I thought that the farm arc and prison arc both dragged on a little.
> I really can't think of another character in any series that I disliked as much as I did The Governor.
> Amazing that they were able to make a series work where no character was safe, be it a supporting one or a main one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Governor isn't even the character I disliked the most in The Walking Dead (that would be Andrea) let alone any series ever.
> 
> TWD has killed off a lot of characters, but is it worse than Game of Thrones I wonder?
Click to expand...

Never watched GoT, so I wouldn't know.
The Governor set my teeth on edge because he fit the definition of a psychopath to a tee. People like that have always disturbed me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Montrovant said:


> TWD has killed off a lot of characters, but is it worse than Game of Thrones I wonder?



Nah. I don't think so. When GOT kills off characters, you tend to feel it a lot more, and it's a lot more unexpected. 

When TWD does it, it's usually a throw away character that just got introduced. if it's a main(ish) character, it's usually one most people either dislike or don't really care about. You can also usually see it coming from a mile away too.


----------



## Alystyr

Sgt_Gath said:


> You can also usually see it coming from a mile away too.


Sometimes, that's true.
Other times you're lucky if you know the same episode.
I've seen both happen.
I think the worst thing is where they lead you to believe that someone's going to buy it, but they survive. Then 2-3 episodes later.... >chomp< and they're gone.


----------



## ChrisL

Caroljo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd missed the first 2 seasons & my kids kept after me to watch it.  So finally one weekend when they had the marathons I sat ALL weekend watching them!  I did NOTHING AT ALL for 2 days!  Lol!  Now i'm so hooked on it I can't wait for it to start!  I also want to see the new series coming out next month.  Does anyone know when that's supposed to start??
Click to expand...


I know.  I miss that show.  At least I can watch the ones I missed.  They are new to me and give me a little more background info on the characters.


----------



## Alystyr

ChrisL said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd missed the first 2 seasons & my kids kept after me to watch it.  So finally one weekend when they had the marathons I sat ALL weekend watching them!  I did NOTHING AT ALL for 2 days!  Lol!  Now i'm so hooked on it I can't wait for it to start!  I also want to see the new series coming out next month.  Does anyone know when that's supposed to start??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I miss that show.  At least I can watch the ones I missed.  They are new to me and give me a little more background info on the characters.
Click to expand...

Don't forget to look up the TWD Webisodes. There's three of them: Torn Apart, Cold Storage, and The Oath. More background on the world itself, rather than the characters, since all take place prior to Season 1. They explain some of the things you see in the first season.


----------



## GHook93

Alystyr said:


> Random thoughts:
> Can't wait for the new season (and the new series) to start.
> Watched TWD pretty much from the beginning. Liked all of it, but I thought that the farm arc and prison arc both dragged on a little.
> I really can't think of another character in any series that I disliked as much as I did The Governor.
> Amazing that they were able to make a series work where no character was safe, be it a supporting one or a main one.



The Hunters were some bad guys. I also prefer the gov over Dayle


----------



## Caroljo

Alystyr said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the very first episode of this weekend.  It was really good.  I never saw the first couple of seasons.  I'm going to do some catching up before the new season starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd missed the first 2 seasons & my kids kept after me to watch it.  So finally one weekend when they had the marathons I sat ALL weekend watching them!  I did NOTHING AT ALL for 2 days!  Lol!  Now i'm so hooked on it I can't wait for it to start!  I also want to see the new series coming out next month.  Does anyone know when that's supposed to start??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I miss that show.  At least I can watch the ones I missed.  They are new to me and give me a little more background info on the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget to look up the TWD Webisodes. There's three of them: Torn Apart, Cold Storage, and The Oath. More background on the world itself, rather than the characters, since all take place prior to Season 1. They explain some of the things you see in the first season.
Click to expand...

 
I hadn't heard of the Webisodes!  I'll be checking that out!  Thanks!


----------



## featherlite

Alystyr said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random thoughts:
> Can't wait for the new season (and the new series) to start.
> Watched TWD pretty much from the beginning. Liked all of it, but I thought that the farm arc and prison arc both dragged on a little.
> I really can't think of another character in any series that I disliked as much as I did The Governor.
> Amazing that they were able to make a series work where no character was safe, be it a supporting one or a main one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Governor isn't even the character I disliked the most in The Walking Dead (that would be Andrea) let alone any series ever.
> 
> TWD has killed off a lot of characters, but is it worse than Game of Thrones I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never watched GoT, so I wouldn't know.
> The Governor set my teeth on edge because he fit the definition of a psychopath to a tee. People like that have always disturbed me.
Click to expand...


That gov was one nasty,ugly human. At one point I thought he had changed.
True to his nature, he beheaded Hershel and caused that whole mess to continue.


----------



## featherlite

GHook93 said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random thoughts:
> Can't wait for the new season (and the new series) to start.
> Watched TWD pretty much from the beginning. Liked all of it, but I thought that the farm arc and prison arc both dragged on a little.
> I really can't think of another character in any series that I disliked as much as I did The Governor.
> Amazing that they were able to make a series work where no character was safe, be it a supporting one or a main one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hunters were some bad guys. I also prefer the gov over Dayle
Click to expand...


Dayle... that older guy from the beginning? He got on my nerves. Looking back , I think he could see all the bad decisions Andrea was going to make. In the end she trusted that gov too much, partly because she was sleeping with him & it clouded her judgment..
Beth just got captured, that really sucks...are those the hunters
...I must watch more later toinight when I get home. lol


----------



## GHook93

featherlite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random thoughts:
> Can't wait for the new season (and the new series) to start.
> Watched TWD pretty much from the beginning. Liked all of it, but I thought that the farm arc and prison arc both dragged on a little.
> I really can't think of another character in any series that I disliked as much as I did The Governor.
> Amazing that they were able to make a series work where no character was safe, be it a supporting one or a main one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hunters were some bad guys. I also prefer the gov over Dayle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dayle... that older guy from the beginning? He got on my nerves. Looking back , I think he could see all the bad decisions Andrea was going to make. In the end she trusted that gov too much, partly because she was sleeping with him & it clouded her judgment..
> Beth just got captured, that really sucks...are those the hunters
> ...I must watch more later toinight when I get home. lol
Click to expand...


The hunters were the Termites!

But I forgot the character I hate the most - Father Gabriel. I can't wait for the SOB to get knocked off. He makes Dayle appear likable.


----------



## Alystyr

GHook93 said:


> But I forgot the character I hate the most - Father Gabriel. I can't wait for the SOB to get knocked off.


I tend to agree. Up until what he pulled toward the end of this past season, I just thought that he had become unhinged due to guilt.
Now... I hope that he meets an end worse than Noah's - only not as tragic.


----------



## Alystyr

featherlite said:


> Dayle... that older guy from the beginning? He got on my nerves.


I don't think that he was _that_ bad, but he was somewhat annoying at times.
He was in a form of denial, certainly, but it seemed to me that he was kind of a simple man dumped in a situation that was way over his head.


----------



## GHook93

featherlite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random thoughts:
> Can't wait for the new season (and the new series) to start.
> Watched TWD pretty much from the beginning. Liked all of it, but I thought that the farm arc and prison arc both dragged on a little.
> I really can't think of another character in any series that I disliked as much as I did The Governor.
> Amazing that they were able to make a series work where no character was safe, be it a supporting one or a main one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hunters were some bad guys. I also prefer the gov over Dayle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dayle... that older guy from the beginning? He got on my nerves. Looking back , I think he could see all the bad decisions Andrea was going to make. In the end she trusted that gov too much, partly because she was sleeping with him & it clouded her judgment..lol
Click to expand...

From my understanding the writers regretted how bad they screwed up Dale's character. He was a beloved and likable character in the comic and he was one of the most despised in the show. Fans mourned his death in the comic, but cheered his premature (it came much earlier than in the comic) in the show.

I wonder if Father Gabe was any different in the comic, because his demise can't come any sooner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Ick, yeah, I had almost forgotten about the preacher guy.  If there was any other more useless person on this show, I don't know who it would be.    And how he lied about the group too!  It's all coming back to me now!  Grrr.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Ick, yeah, I had almost forgotten about the preacher guy.  If there was any other more useless person on this show, I don't know who it would be.    And how he lied about the group too!  It's all coming back to me now!  Grrr.



Yep he is a regular POS. First how can man of God lock his flock out when there was so much food to go around in the short-term. 

Then he backstabs people who took him in, protected him and saved his life on a few occasions once they got to the safe-zone.

Writers please make him an early casualty next season.[emoji120]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ick, yeah, I had almost forgotten about the preacher guy.  If there was any other more useless person on this show, I don't know who it would be.    And how he lied about the group too!  It's all coming back to me now!  Grrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep he is a regular POS. First how can man of God lock his flock out when there was so much food to go around in the short-term.
> 
> Then he backstabs people who took him in, protected him and saved his life on a few occasions once they got to the safe-zone.
> 
> Writers please make him an early casualty next season.[emoji120]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yup, his character sure is cowardly.  

Even though I'm not religious, I will join in that prayer!


----------



## featherlite

Since this is all just mindless "talk" ...its safe to say no one really knows how they would react in a situation like that. Its a joke on tv but in reality it would be pretty damn scary.

They all made mistakes..he was no better or worse than anyone else. Cant say I liked him, but couple of his scenes were really cool.
Id pay more attention to the humans who turned into cannibals. Survival hadn't reached that point yet imo. The lack of character and self loathing to devolve into THAT. 
For sure, the scariest part of the series...at least the "dead" cant help it.


----------



## featherlite

Alystyr said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I forgot the character I hate the most - Father Gabriel. I can't wait for the SOB to get knocked off.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree. Up until what he pulled toward the end of this past season, I just thought that he had become unhinged due to guilt.
> Now... I hope that he meets an end worse than Noah's - only not as tragic.
Click to expand...


I dont know Noahs end yet. At least he got RIck and them to Beth & Carol. The reunion ended poorly though . =(
guess it all does on there lol


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> Since this is all just mindless "talk" ...its safe to say no one really knows how they would react in a situation like that. Its a joke on tv but in reality it would be pretty damn scary.
> 
> They all made mistakes..he was no better or worse than anyone else. Cant say I liked him, but couple of his scenes were really cool.
> Id pay more attention to the humans who turned into cannibals. Survival hadn't reached that point yet imo. The lack of character and self loathing to devolve into THAT.
> For sure, the scariest part of the series...at least the "dead" cant help it.



Are you talking about the preacher?


----------



## featherlite

yeah...and the whole show. I want them all to make it. I haven't seen the whole deal with him though...so the verdicts still out with him.
 I started analyzing the characters when the living became super nasty. It irked to that with in spite of all the daily danger and hopelessness they face, some still continue to hunt & kill and or eat each other... for selfish reasons.

I'm pretty annoying to watch the TWD with at this point.     so Ive been told.


----------



## GHook93

featherlite said:


> yeah...and the whole show. I want them all to make it. I haven't seen the whole deal with him though...so the verdicts still out with him.
> I started analyzing the characters when the living became super nasty. It irked to that with in spite of all the daily danger and hopelessness they face, some still continue to hunt & kill and or eat each other... for selfish reasons.
> 
> I'm pretty annoying to watch the TWD with at this point.     so Ive been told.



They can't all make it. The cast is getting too big. 

I think the candidates to get knocked off are: Glenn (I think he is foresure gone), Abraham, Diana and countless Alexandrians.

I think the only safe bets to live are Rick (still the show focus), Carl, Daryl (he is still the fan fav, they aren't knocking him off yet), Morgan (they waited so long to bring him back no way he goes this season)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## featherlite

Daryl sells to much merchandise lol...and everyone loves him too much...no way is he going anywhere. Rick is the hero, Carol is a true survivor and cool as hell.
Terminus people deserved to die. good riddance to those mofos.

  I like Glen ( and Maggie) but don't like them together. I actually want a walker to attack them during one of their cornball love trysts.

Just got to the part where Morgan comes back. i think its a little late for that too.
Im still mourning Tyrese...he didnt deserve all that.


----------



## featherlite

I just finished season 5...now I have to wait till October. noooooo!

 Its rough out there but I hope Rick doesnt look like this in season 8 lol


----------

